# Think I'm out already



## blakesmummy09

Think I'm out already this month my temp has gone lower and I've not really had any symptoms as such


----------



## jalilma

Fingers crossed its just an implantation dip.


----------



## awnmyown

Yup, you're still above your coverline...keeping the fingers crossed and maybe it'll come back around :) 6 DPO is right around implantation time... ;)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I'm very new to chatting but earlier I thought I was 9dpo hence the post but I discovered fertility friend was on manual setting rather than advanced to I was getting a false reading hence thinking I was out but it's nice to know I've got another shot as such x


----------



## jalilma

I'm 6dpo too... And my temp went down a little too today.... Who knows maybe we will both have babies on June 29!


----------



## blakesmummy09

jalilma said:


> I'm 6dpo too... And my temp went down a little too today.... Who knows maybe we will both have babies on June 29!

That would be awesome, we need to do a little list each day of any symptoms we have, the only actual one I have is mild period cramps and my lower stomach feeling full like it would the day before af x


----------



## ChiiBaby

Your not out yet hun, good luck <3


----------



## jalilma

blakesmummy09 said:


> jalilma said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6dpo too... And my temp went down a little too today.... Who knows maybe we will both have babies on June 29!
> 
> That would be awesome, we need to do a little list each day of any symptoms we have, the only actual one I have is mild period cramps and my lower stomach feeling full like it would the day before af xClick to expand...

I have the cramps too (but I'm also constipated) slight headache for the past few days my girls are crazy sore and I am having an increased amount of creamy cm (again sorry).
I was on the pill for so long I'm still trying to remember/figure out what is normal vs. What might be the beginning of growing a baby!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know exactly how you feel the pill makes our bodies so confused. See I haven't got sore breasts or any of those symptoms but it's still period pains and backache an hour and a half later which I don't even get through af until it's actually here x


----------



## jalilma

It's weird how some people get tons of symptoms and some people get next to nothing. With my oldest daughter I had zero symptoms (beside missing my period) and some cramps. I just thought my period was being irregular and didn't even know I was pregnant until I was 16 weeks along. Testing wasn't even on my radar because I didn't have any 'symptoms' . I wish there was one universal early symptom ... Not a hundred that may or may not be related to pregnancy.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha that's true, my son was completely textbook with the metallic taste etc where as my daughter I didn't actually have much and they didn't show until I was 5 weeks x


----------



## jalilma

See... You're still right in the thick of the 2 week wait right along with me!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed it is our month x


----------



## jalilma

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think I'll test on Saturday when I'm 10 dpo earliest to save a few tests lol, how about you? x


----------



## jalilma

Ditto.... I'm just worried about testing too early and getting a negative and being sad... Or getting a positive that ends up not progressing that otherwise I wouldn't have been aware of. Ugh the struggle is real!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know exactly what you mean, I'm planning on testing while my husband is at work as the day I get my bfp I've got a West Ham sleep suit to use for him to discover we are expecting. I had so many symptoms last month I was convinced and gutted when I got that bfn x


----------



## jalilma

Ugh now it's me today thinking I'm out! Hahaha who knew charting your temp could be so anxiety producing?! Our charts look very similar so I'm hoping that's a good thing! Love your idea about the mini get away to let him know about the bfp! I haven't even thought of that yet... I'm really hoping that's a dilemma I have to figure out soon! :) where do you live... Seems like we are close time wise. Here's to hoping both our temps jump back up tomorrow!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I live in Norfolk, U.K. Hun. It's actually a football baby grow haha, I plan to put it in a box with our babies due date but it's very important to us as our wedding was the football teams colours too and theme.

It's torture isn't it worry about every pinpoint on the graph you wouldn't believe the amount of time I spend worrying I wasn't ovulating haha x


----------



## jalilma

And here I was hoping you were somewhere closer! Guess I should have realized when you said 'gutted' for the love of Pete... There is a chain hotel around here called the Hampton inn and suites... That's what I thought you were referring too! Hahahaha but now I see you said suit! Baaahahaha... Hoping I can blame that on pregnancy brain! I overanalyze everything... Esp because I know or pretty much know I did ovulate ust based on my symptoms (and what I remember from before being on the pill) I keep on saying it will happen when it happens but it would be lovely if it was this month rather than 5 months from now!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know what you mean I want it to happen sooner rather than later now as I'm so eager to start planning everything and my daughter is only 2 which we wanted the smaller age gap this time as my son is 4 years older than her x


----------



## jalilma

The age differences between my daughters 16,13 and soon to be 11. My stepson is 8... So we are really almost starting over... Yes we may be nuts! Close ages are nice is some regards but seeing as I have all girls sometimes there are just way too many horomones flying through the air!


----------



## jalilma

Ps how are you feeling today?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still the weird period cramps, backache and tired to the point I think af is going to arrive at any moment, how about you x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's lovely to have a big age gap (from an older siblings point of view) I'm 15 years older than my brother and 12 years older than my sister and I loved being so much older as I watched them grow up x


----------



## jalilma

My girls are def. On board with having a baby around .. I hope they stay that enthusiastic! Sore/tingly boobs, some crampy feelings on and off, a little dizzy (but that's nothing new) and bloated. You know all pre-af symptoms! Ugh! I'm glad I have kids to keep me occupied I don't know what the ladies do who are trying for their first... I can see how this whole tww things can take over your life!


----------



## jalilma

Since we are (positive thinking) in this thing together for the next 9 months.. My actual name is jessica.


----------



## jalilma

Just wanted to check in and see which way your temp went this am (i swear to you I'm not a stalker... Just don't have any friends I can talk to about this type of stuff) honestly out charts (at least post o) are looking like clones.. Weird! That has to be good news right?!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's a brilliant sign I really hope we can get our bfp this month, my name is Laura &#128522;.
Your symptoms sound really good now and so encouraging fingers crossed.

My only symptom the cramps and backache is actually still here again after 3 days now so I'm a bit confused as it as far as I can recall has never lasted this long for af. 

I know exactly what you mean about talking to others though none of my friends planned their children to the extent of bbt etc and also only a very few people know that we are trying x


----------



## jalilma

Hi Laura. I work as a pediatric home nurse so I dont have many adult contact as it is! I have the same type cramps today on and off.. And this really weird vaginal pain (sorry tmi) honestly I better be pregnant cause if this is a new pms symptom for me I'm getting my uterus removed! Hahaha


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I know how you feel, I'm currently sitting with a hot water bottle as my womb feels like it's contracting at times if that makes any sense. I'm a stay at home mother at the moment as we have a 2 year old x


----------



## jalilma

For all the pain and stress we endure we sure better end up with bfp's!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I took a htp this morning and swear I see the faintest line that I can't even photo but I'm sure it's just line eye. My temps are back on the way up which I'm really happy about as I think that's a good sign and also my af cramps were back as soon as I woke up x


----------



## hopefullys

Hi girls I think I ovulated Monday I had a positive opk test Monday nite but didn't test before so I could of missed it. The next two days the opk got lighter. We bd Mon, Tues n weds n will keep doing every other day. I feel I'm out already cos I have soreness down there n pressure and all day yesterday I had a like a on off niggle pain in my left side near pubic bone so think that is just my post ovulation symptoms &#128530; have being trying to stay positive but cant help but think yet again this isn't our month &#128528; keep us updated girls fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakesmummy 09 really hope it's the start of your bfp! How long you been trying?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up yet Hun I've been feeling up and down about it all month this month, this is only our second cycle but temping makes me anxious as I'm desperate to see that rise every morning x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh IM trying not too its hard int it when you don't know exactly what's going on in there! I think I am actually ovulating properly right now as I have got real aches n soreness right in my left ovary in just one area n I'm thinking maybe today is actually my full ovulation day. We didn't bd last nite as we had the previous 3 nites but will defo bd tonite and every other day then. I'm trying not to think about it but its drives you mad doesn't it! When are you going to test again? Fingers crossed for u! Would love to see some bfp on here this month! &#128522; x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm craving stodgy food today n quite sluggish, would be so much easier if we didn't get ovulation symptoms n just waited for late af every month instead! I seem to be getting very strong ovulation symptoms the last 2 cycles very period like n sore boobs after too. Would rather not having anything n be able to get on each day without wondering!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know what you mean it's all that goes round at the moment. I just checked the htp and can't see nothing at all anymore so maybe a slight evap x


----------



## jalilma

Hopefullys. Yeah for positive opks!
Blake... That temp rise looks super awesome! It's still early... I'm going to Call your faint line the start of something until proven otherwise! (for the record I HATE evaps.. Had a blazing one last month)


----------



## hopefullys

Why do we do it to ourselves! Its like a major mission! Yeh Blake its very early yet so don't loose hope. Which test did u use? I got some dipstick ones from ebay that detect 10 miu they were really cheap too


----------



## blakesmummy09

Jessica our temps are still quite similar even today, there must be something in it lol. 

Yes I used the eBay cheapies lol &#128584; I used one with my son but I was 5 weeks pregnant and a sainsburys with my daughter at 5 weeks too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

The only thing that worries me is that last month I had a 27 day cycle now I only have two more days till af is predicted on ff so I'm hoping it's not actually due yet due to late ov but it's my first month temping so I don't know my average length lp x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes suppose its hard when your cycles vary, I have not tempt before so wouldn't know with that but I guess all u can do is wait it out with a few cheapie tests beforehand. I'm going to try not to test til af due or late I just work myself up n waste tests! My cycles are only 26 days so some months I have 2! No more symptoms today just the achey n pressure feeling down below but think that's just normal anyway &#128532; x


----------



## jalilma

Hahaha I noticed that too! We are same day with similar charts... Must be in the stars! How cool would that be?!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That would be awesome I'm really hoping it's our month x


----------



## blakesmummy09

So my cramps have been more on and off today than constant but my back has been aching quite badly all day and my breasts don't hurt but feel heavier x


----------



## hopefullys

My niggles n aches have slowed a lot n just got that usual sore feeling now n bit of ewcm. Going to bd tonite and tomorrow tho! No sore boobs just bigger and heavy feeling but that's same as last couple months the soreness comes then a good few days later. Weird how some of us have such strong ovulation symptoms that we defo rnt imagining! I didn't have a drink tonite like I would usually tho I thought I will be good just incase my luck changes!


----------



## jalilma

I still have my grocery list of symptoms... Most are my normal pre-af stuff.. With the exception of the weird sharp shooting pains IN my vagina.... But that was mainly yesterday.. Hoping it was implantation. I'm for sure gassy... But I have eaten black beans for 3 days running.. So....


----------



## blakesmummy09

Lots of pain in my back tonight and cramps but they don't feel like af anymore they're more stabbing as such. 
Hopefully Jessica it's the right pains for you.
Hopefullys it's sounding like your got perfect timing fingers crossed X


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed for us all! &#128522; x


----------



## jalilma

Hope... Where are you from I'm in Pennsylvania? Just being nosy. And yes fingers crossed for all of us! :)


----------



## hopefullys

Lol I'm in cold England! Quite a distance from Pennsylvania! I'm currently In bed with a pillow under my pelvis trying that one out incase it helps!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm in cold miserable England too lol, I'm officially out I got the dreaded dip this morning, guess I've just got to wait for the witch to arrive and then start again x


----------



## hopefullys

Aw no! That doesn't mean you are out as ive read on here a lot that get the dips don't mean you will get a bfn. I don't temp but ur not out til that witch arrives! I keep saying to myself whatever is meant to be will be and I'm a big believer in everything happens for a reason &#128522;
Which part of England are you from? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope I'm not but I have a 27 day cycle so it's not looking hopeful. 

I'm from Norfolk in east Anglia x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm so confused now, last month was a 27 day cycle but it was my first proper cycle off the pill and now according to ff I'm not due for another 2-3 days, wish I knew what my body wanted to do lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hopefullys

Lol well yeh if you have just come off it last month it will take a while for your body to regulate your periods. I came off mine 9 months ago and it took me a long time to get right with my periods and stuff so try not to stress about it as its very early days for you anyway and one think that helps me when you think you are out or af comes Is you are still getting closer to a bfp! X


----------



## hopefullys

My cycles are only 26 days I worked this out during the early summer this year


----------



## blakesmummy09

I came off my pill at the end of August but this second not first cycle sorry haha. That is true it's just frustrating wether it's going to be af or not, I'm hoping it's an implantation dip maybe x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh hopefully it is for u! I have no symptoms today just had a little headache last night n this morning but that's gone now. No soreness either so I really don't know if its my time or not! When are you testing? How do we post pics on here? X


----------



## jalilma

Oh no Laura... You're not out until af shows and then apparently sometimes that still doesn't mean anything!!! I was checking out bbt charts yesterday and some that looked awesome sisnt result in pregnancy and others who were all over the place did. I don't think temping always follows hard and fast rules! I temped late this morning as I slept in by like an hour (gasp) so I don't know if that threw things off or not. Oh well only time will tell. Just like I told my boyfriend last night as we were standing in line for some crazy haunted prison attraction (terror behind the walls) that it seems no matter what you do you either end up pregnant or not... Kinda enlightened myself! Haha. Sometimes it's so easy to get wrapped up in trying to make a baby that us women forget really and truly it's out of our hands... That's hard for me sometimes as I am completely a type A personality and try to control most things in my life.. That the fact I can't always control what's going on with my body is frustrating!
Hope... This month it was all fours with my butt in the air afterwards!


----------



## blakesmummy09

The witch has shown her face &#128542; But there's always next month, I can't wait to continue seeing your journeys x


----------



## jalilma

:( this news saddens me... I was so hoping that we would end up being buddies! I have 4-5 days until af is due.. Chances are I'll be joining you!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really don't think you will Hun I have great faith you'll get your bfp this month, it's only my second cycle anyway so it's still only early into the journey x


----------



## hopefullys

Aww no gutted for u blakes, but your closer to a bfp remember n it defo is early days for you trying already same as for me this is only my third active month of trying. 
Jalilma... I have done the same all week with bum in air n legs up on headboard lol things we do! Its hard too as I'm a control freak so when you cant control this its very frustrating! Keep us updated with your progress girls n I will do same, my period not due for 10 days yet I'm going to try not test until I'm late! X


----------



## hopefullys

Well ive had some weird things today I went to the supermarket n half way round felt dizzy n nauseous n had this tingling in my belly I thought I might drop to the floor so had to pay n go quickly! Have been laid down since n got a like muscle type of pulling in my tummy for a few mins. Probs just my body playing tricks im not letting it trick me into thinking silly things!


----------



## jalilma

Ugh dizziness is the worst! I get like that from time to time...


----------



## blakesmummy09

Dizziness is one of my early signs from my son so fingers crossed its a sign x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I hope so n got hot heavy boobs but not sore n been nauseous tonite but I think its just all post ovulation symptoms trying to trick me &#128528;


----------



## jalilma

Darn tricky pre af symptoms.... Playing with our emotions.


----------



## hopefullys

Yup! My af isn't due until 27th so got a while to wait! When are you testing?


----------



## jalilma

Af is due 22-23... Hoping to hold off until then.


----------



## hopefullys

Ok fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated! I will do one next weekend then if bfn not doing another unless my af is late x


----------



## jalilma

I am so very very tempted to test .... Must resist!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Jennifer I think you'd have a very good chance if you tested today but I am a test addict haha, it isn't really that long hopeful until yours too x


----------



## hopefullys

Let us know if you do test! I don't think mine would show til next weekend if I was! Still got a niggly headache n bit acheyness in ovaries but that be just my body messing me about! X


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh Jennifer u have done really well not to test until now!


----------



## jalilma

I'm just scared to test and get a negative... Then it's like was it a false negative or do I just have a sad wait until af shows... I know I'm weird. Ugh... My breast pain had decreased a little.. But now they are sore and kinda hard (esp the right one) and I have been having not really nausea but subtle waves of uneasy belly... So I'm def. More encouraged then I was earlier this week.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh well I always tel myself that it seems a lot that wait til late AF seem to get bfp so try to wait! If u do n then get bfp I will defo wait too! Ive had that exact same symptom too with the wave of uneasy belly its weird! Seems worse when I'm out rather than in the house x


----------



## hopefullys

Ive got lower backache today but not counting that as good sign as ive had this with ovulation before &#128528;


----------



## blakesmummy09

These are really promising signs now girls x


----------



## hopefullys

My fullness n heavybess of my breasts that I had yesterday has gone this morning. Just got a really hungry rumbly belly this morning x


----------



## blakesmummy09

What dpo are you now x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm 7 dpo x


----------



## hopefullys

Got no symptoms today &#128530;


----------



## ZoeZo

I'm out too :( good luck the rest of you x


----------



## jalilma

Said I wasn't going to test early... Tested early anyway... BFN... Kinda bummed out.. Still holding onto a slim chance that maybe the $store tests I got aren't sensitive enough ... And there's a chance.. But I'm just a touch sad this morning.


----------



## hopefullys

Aww no gutted for u. Hopefully its just not showing yet, what amount do those tests detect? Mine are the dipstick ones they detect 10 so I think if I do one next weekend and nothing then I'm out too! X


----------



## jalilma

I don't know I couldn't find any info in the instructions.. It just says 99% reliable from the day of your missed period... But doesn't give a range. I'm hoping I'm one of those people that don't get a positive until later... I don't know... My temp is still up so I'm still in the game... Just feel a little knocked down in the ranking at the moment.


----------



## jalilma

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## hopefullys

There's still plenty of time yet you could do another and get bfp! Try find out what strength they detect?


----------



## jalilma

After some research .... The brand I used was 25mui/ml so decently sensitive. I track on two different sites. FF has me at 12dpo... Countdown to pregnancy has me at 9dpo... So at this point I'll just keep testing ha! It's like when you go out drinking as soon as you pre the first time you just keep going .. Or so I'm told I'm not a drinker!


----------



## hopefullys

Ok well 25 isn't really low anyway as mine are 10. Keep testing and fingers crossed it will turn positive! 
Ive got no symptoms today just no cm but nothing else x


----------



## hopefullys

I caved and did a test was bfn of course! Thought it might shut me up thinking I might actually be this time!


----------



## jalilma

Oh hope we are in the same boat doing the freaking limbo! Ugh if we were on the same continent I'd say let's drown our misery in chocolate!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up girls there's still time, af has ended tonight it seems after literally 3 days which is very strange and wasn't even as heavy as normal. If it doesn't reappear tomorrow a test will be taken as its not usual for me x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Although my temps don't give any clue of pregnancy but never know x


----------



## jalilma

Oh Laura wouldn't that be awesome! :) worse case.. If af comes on time for me we will still be cycle buddies next month... That makes it a bit more bearable!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes! That would be awesome but I really do hope this is your month x


----------



## hopefullys

Keep us updated girls...i don't feel so positive now &#128530; got a little bit of cramping going on down there tonite. Cant be period cos not due for a week so either something is trying to happen or its just post ovulation x


----------



## hopefullys

I have read on here loads of lucky ladies who keep testing and getting bfn then get bfp right when af due or after!


----------



## jalilma

I have a little cramping on and off this evening.. AND I had a small crying jag over nothing at all.... Darn hormones! Gonna keep the faith!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Definitely bfn this morning but looks like af has ended early I need to start opk soon as still learning my cycles x


----------



## jalilma

Short periods are like a gift from God after a bfn!


----------



## jalilma

Can you guys see that? It's so verrrry light... Hoping it sticks around and gets darker.... Eeeek!
 



Attached Files:







20151020_060002~2.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 85


----------



## hopefullys

Not sure if I can or not but good luck chick for your next one I will keep a lookout for your bfp! Nothing from me today I'm feeling a bit disheartened today like I might not get a bfp this month &#128528;


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm sure I can see something Jennifer &#128513; I'm so excited for you! x


----------



## jalilma

It's easy to see in person... Not so much in pictures. I took two this morning because I was afraid the first was defective... Both showed the same results! Trying to remain calm and watch for progression... I refuse to tell my boyfriend until af is late and I get a blazing positive... We shall see.


----------



## hopefullys

Well that's fab, why don't you try a first response test? From what people say on here they show up much quicker than the ic? Good luck for those lines I can't wait to see your bfp fingers crossed &#128522; x


----------



## jalilma

I was planning on getting a two pack tonight... Hopefully tomorrow am will be more picture worthy.


----------



## hopefullys

Ok yes defo worth trying fr I cant wait for an update! Ive got no symptoms today just felt warmer than normal but I don't temp but doubt that's anything x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've heard good things about them fingers crossed x


----------



## jalilma

Eeekkkk... Cause I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning!
 



Attached Files:







20151020_181816.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 88


----------



## hopefullys

I think I see something! U got a first response to do this morning? So hoping this is it for u! Exciting! X


----------



## hopefullys

Jalilma I'm looking out for more updates and tests from u lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww Hun that's a great line x


----------



## hopefullys

I caved n did a test anyway but was on 3rd pee of the morning. Bfn of course!


----------



## hopefullys

I got strong backache this morning too &#128528;


----------



## jalilma

Hope I had the first response in the cart thought to myself... I can't spend this much on a test... I'm super frugal sometimes... The only thing in ever buy brand is syrup, peanutbutter and Maxi pads... Not even lying. Hope.. What dpo are you?
Thanks Laura fingers crossed you join me soon.


----------



## hopefullys

Well I had a positive opk last Monday so going on that I'm 9dpo possibly 8! Due af in 6-7 days unless it comes early. I dunno why I have this backache cos if I was pregnant n it was a symptom I think it would show by now on a hpt. Disheartened today &#128528;
But congratulations on your bfp lovely news! U doing anymore test? I love seeing the bfp pics! X


----------



## jalilma

Hope you are still early! Only a teeny tiny percent get a positive that early. When I got my first negative at 11dpo a lady in another thread told me the average time most people got their bfp was 13.6 dpo (you know what happened with me... Negative at 11 and 12 squinter 13 a.m. and darker by 13 pm) apparently some people test negative even last af due date... All days are a guesstimate... After opk it could take up to 36 hours to actually ovulate and then up to a week to implant AND 3-4 days after that to start getting enough hcg to test positive... You could have just implanted girlfriend... You still have loads of time this cycle!


----------



## jalilma

Line is a little darker this am..stay away af STAY AWAY!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151021_055138_opt.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 51


----------



## blakesmummy09

jalilma said:


> Line is a little darker this am..stay away af STAY AWAY!

That's a brilliant line, that's what mine was like with my daughter, I'm feeling positive about this month hopefully x


----------



## hopefullys

I keep feeling like I'm going to get my AF got lots of cm n belly n backache &#128528; not due on for 6 days x


----------



## hopefullys

Loving that test its brill! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed hopeful I've been like that before a bfp and last month with a bfn so I think it can go either way x


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks girls I feel really odd today n cold n sweaty x


----------



## jalilma

hopefullys said:


> Thanks girls I feel really odd today n cold n sweaty x

Hope you aren't coming down with something. :(


----------



## hopefullys

I know! I'm really anxious too I think maybe I'm thinking too much about it all now its getting closer to knowing! I think all these symptoms are what I had on my first month of trying when I had what looked like a chemical. Its hard not knowing and wanting to know isn't it! I'm really achey down there n got cramps n keep getting a little mild sharp pain down there every now n then n also feel tingly there too x
How u feeling jalilma? Exciting! X


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes- next month hopefully be your month! X


----------



## jalilma

Omg I had "lightening crotch" at 9 dpo... Like somebody was sabbing my upwards in my vagina (i know graphic) seeee maybe that's your implantation cramps.. I'm figuring that's what mine was from!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh that's kinda what its like its a weird sensation n really achey too! Will try keep hopeful its something! X


----------



## hopefullys

N its a little bit like pulsating sorry for the graphics too lol


----------



## jalilma

As far as I'm feeling slightly tired... But just like with my last pregnancy the unsettled belly has begin (this is the exact same timing) it's not quite nausea.. But def. Queasy-ish... Hoping it's not a day long a fair for the next 8 weeks like it was with her... Although if I get a healthy baby out of it I'll happily deal with it! :)
Laura you testing opks this month?


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh hopefully u wont be too bad n least u got ur bfp now u can relax n let that little bean grow! X


----------



## hopefullys

My backache is really strong I need painkillers but not going to take any just incase its almost like when I was in labour n got a contractions through my back but obviously not as painful but does really hurt x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes Hun I've started the opks already as I don't want to miss it and I know ovulation can vary at times, to begin with I don't actually get a line and then as I get closer I get one and it progresses which helps me see what my body is doing but I've started spotting again today &#128528; It's really confusing this month x


----------



## jalilma

Ugh why does the human body (esp during ttc) have to be for infuratingly difficult to understand?!


----------



## hopefullys

I know I'm not happy with my body at the mo with all the silly things going on n false signals! Wish it would just be kind to me! X


----------



## hopefullys

I'm laid on sofa with strong cramps, could be af coming 6 days early. My last af I came on 3 weeks ago today x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed its not. I started spotting slightly yesterday and again today so I'm hoping my body actually settles down this month x


----------



## hopefullys

Will keep you updated! Hopefully we will all get a bfp one day x


----------



## hopefullys

I did a hpt and opk test trip...hpt full bfn but opk nearly positive what does this mean? My AF due in 6 days


----------



## Holliems

Maybe you're ovulating late?


----------



## hopefullys

Possibly or going to get af. Feels more like af &#128530; will bd tonite if I don't come on but got feeling its period unfortunately. Nevermind will see next month but wont be doing any opk or hpt I'm fed up of it now feel like we really tried and failed x


----------



## jalilma

Wow almost positive opk... Hey maybe you are ovulating late... I mean you have had some crampy symptoms... That would be crazy though.. Heck I'd do it just in case!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh the symptoms I've had last couple days have been horrible I only came on my last period 3 weeks ago today what's going on! Will bd if no af but I know I'm out this month. Its too stressful x


----------



## jalilma

How are you doing today hope? Laura?


----------



## hopefullys

No af yet but been awake this morning with a lot of aching and little bit of pain in my left ovary and also backache all night again what could it be? X


----------



## jalilma

Hope sounds like you're still in the game! Fingers crossed


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed you get your bfp too hope, don't give up until it's here. I'm waiting for a positive opk, I got a faint line yesterday which means I think about 6 days until ovulation which would mean hopefully a longer luteal phase this time x


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks girls, no af yet but not due for few days but now I'm thinking I might have water/kidney infection but will see after the weekend. I really think I'm out I've no symptoms other than this backache n cramps and few pains in the left. I feel really low today think it must be pms with af on way. Will let you know girls when it comes. Didn't even bd last nite so even if I ovulated again we haven't conceived this time anyway! 
Blakes - not long til u ovulate and bd time! BD as soon asnu finish af just incase u happen to ovulate early in going to try that next Tim x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've already started the opk and no positives as of yet x


----------



## jalilma

Tcc is just one stressful wait after another!


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's a nightmare it's the waiting every month that's the hardest bit for me x


----------



## ChiiBaby

Hello ladies hope your all doing well! Im on CD34 and no af still but BFN:dohh:


----------



## jalilma

HOPE! Was hoping to see you post your bfp!


----------



## blakesmummy09

My cycle is completely different. 3 day af (lighter than normal) and a day spotting rather than 5-7 days and now I've noticed the whole of this cycle so far I've had increased cm compared to last month completely, maybe my pill is now out of my system fully and maybe this is my lucky cycle. Fingers crossed l.

How are you feeling so far Jennifer, crossing my fingers for you hope x


----------



## jalilma

They say a decent percent of women get pregnant within 3 months of going off the pill. Mine was month 2.... I'm throwing baby dust your way!


----------



## hopefullys

Lol no I haven't tested today! Had bfn yesterday morning so am sure I'm out! No symptoms just the cramps and backache nothing else so got to be af on way! Will let you know when she is here! &#128522; x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up hope, if the witch shows we are still ttc buddies, this might be our month x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes defo when she shows I will update n onto next cycle then! Ive kinda accepted now its not happened for this cycle as I think it would show by now if I ovulated nearly 2 weeks ago. ive chilled out now about it! Fingers crossed for next cycle girls! X


----------



## jalilma

I don't know I got a negative two days in a row and then suddenly on the 3rd day I had a faint line... I honestly was like a negative is a negative... Never considered of it changing over the course of 24 hours!


----------



## hopefullys

Well I would like to think that was my case! I'm due AF Monday or Tuesday, if it doesn't arrive by Thursday I might do a test but have put them all away in protest of them just continuously being negative! 
How u feeling? X


----------



## jalilma

Pretty good... Some cramps which although I know are normal for this phase but still freak me out a bit... And just overall sleepy and peeing like it's my second job! So overall pretty 'normal' hahaha


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh cramps r so normal that's how I found out I was pregnant with my daughter I went to the doctors cos I was waking up through the night with these awful cramps and having an ice pack on my tummy I had no idea I might of been pregnant! Was a complete shock when the doctor said you may be pregnant! Hopefully they will calm down for you soon! X


----------



## hopefullys

I did a test last nite just to check as u got me thinking yesterday that it could be possible but no I got a bfn!! Instinct was right lol af on way! Wish it would hurry up n get it over with! X


----------



## jalilma

So sorry about that hope. :(


----------



## hopefullys

Its ok I'm not getting worked up about it, waiting for AF due in 2/3 days. Sick of these cramps and backache have had them for 5 days nearly now n these little pains in my left ovary area I hope there's nothing wrong down there cos ive never had all this before continuously x


----------



## hopefullys

Have also just had blood in my nose which isn't common for me x


----------



## jalilma

Girlfriend.... I'm not giving false hope but your symptoms make me distrust your tests.


----------



## hopefullys

I know I was thinking same but think I'm wishful thinking if I think too much! Only late AF will tel really isn't it! Glad I'm working next two days which will take my mind off thinking thankfully! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's so strange as everything points to a bfp x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I think my mind has told my body I am when I'm actually not lol waiting for AF today I keep going to loo checking! Can feel it tho x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know what you mean our minds can play nasty tricks but the stress of ttc might be delaying it a bit x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep they defo do! How u doing in your cycle now? X


----------



## hopefullys

Had a load of blood when I brushed my teeth this morning. Not sure if that's my AF coming, don't usually get blood like that from gums unless I'm ovulating but could be a new af symptom! Got my Tampax with me today waiting for AF! X


----------



## jalilma

Hope. I'm betting on no af!


----------



## hopefullys

Can feel it on way 100% yukky belly n hips x


----------



## jalilma

That's how I have felt for the most part for the last 2 weeks... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you until she shows up (or doesn't)


----------



## hopefullys

I can almost smell it


----------



## hopefullys

AF here girls! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no &#128532; Sorry hopeful, here's to our next cycles. I'm waiting for a positive opk and its torture waiting for it x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh this is a really heavy one by the feels of it! Yuk! Im right on time tho as was due today so that's a good thing that my cycle I as normal and staying at 26 days x


----------



## hopefullys

We are going to bd as soon as my AF finishes as I ovulate early. I had my positive opk 4/5 days after I finished my last AF but I may have missed my surge as I didn't test before it n first opk I did was positive x


----------



## jalilma

Laura... You should be getting it soon!


----------



## hopefullys

My next af be due Sunday 22nd November! Going to really try not to obsess this month! I have a night out at the weekend and a wedding party in a couple of weeks so will enjoy those! I tried not drinking much this month n didn't have one drink around ovulation to see if that made any difference but obviously not lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes - try keep bd every other day cos u might still ovulate without positive opk u never know. A lot of people just do it very regularly all through the month n should catch it whenever that egg releases x


----------



## jalilma

Hope :( .... I was so convinced! you and Laura got it this month!


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks! We hope so! How you feeling? X


----------



## jalilma

Pretty good. Still some cramps on and off but not constant like they were.. Totally wiped at the end of the day. Hungry but eating too much makes me feel super uncomfortable.... But not eating enough leave me feeling sick to my stomach! Other than that... Pretty good.. Just twiddling my thumbs until I can get my first appointment... Trying to hold off until closer to 7 or 8 weeks. My youngest daughter asks me daily how many more days.... Hahaha


----------



## hopefullys

Oh good lots of resting needed for u while ur body adjusts to growing your little babba! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

My opk aren't showing a line at all &#128542; Just hoping I haven't missed it x


----------



## hopefullys

Don't worry just keep bd as much as possible, every other day if u can and you are covered then anyway. I should finish my AF Saturday so will bd every other day then for nearly 3 weeks to try catch that egg! X


----------



## hopefullys

IM not even going to do a lot of opk I will do a fee after the weekend and see but will bd every other day or as near to that anyway x


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's what we are starting now. I'm still doing the opk but just bd frequently depending on how the husband feels when comes in from work as up very early each morning and fingers crossed we will both catch those eggs x


----------



## jalilma

I'm so excited for both of you!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Well this morning to I've had the biggest blob of ewcm I've ever seen lol, didn't dissolve in the water like seamen so it's really looking positive that our timings good as I got a negative opk but missed a couple of days the other day and my positive only lasts for a day. Fingers crossed x


----------



## hopefullys

That's a good sign! Keep at it and pounce on him as much as u can lol I struggle to tel with the cm once we start bd all the time cos I don't wanna sound groce but then all you have is the seamen leaking out or I do even after shower! Not very pleasant lol x


----------



## jalilma

Yeah laura! Time to make a baby!
Hope... How are you doing (p.s. totally get the man ninja thing hahaha)


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know exactly what you mean I had to google how on earth to tell the difference between that and ewcm &#128514;. The pillow proping bit I finds the worst as I always need a wee but know I've got to stay still for a while x


----------



## hopefullys

Lol this baby making is rather messy int it! Try not to wee after blakes cos they say not to don't they. I'm waiting to finish my af this has felt like a proper period this week! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha it definitely is what we have to go through lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Opk is getting darker now I think I'll get a positive in 2 days like last month although no bd last night as our daughter was up all night so hopefully make up for it tonight x


----------



## hopefullys

That's good then blakes, I don't know if I fully trust the opk I know they detect it but will still be regular upto it n after just incase! I didn't do an opk til 4 days after my AF had finished n I got a positive but did wonder if we could have still missed it as we didn't BD until then too so going to both tomorrow right after af finished. Haven't got many left so once there gone I wont be buying anymore I will just keep BD every other day! X


----------



## hopefullys

Do any of you girls take any supplements like folic acid etc when trying?


----------



## blakesmummy09

My opk should be positive tomorrow but it means if my cycle stays at 27 days my luteal phase is 7-8 days because I normally ovulate 36 hours after opk (temping) so I'm just bd as much just in case

I'm taking folic acid x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok hopefully you will catch that egg! I'm really going to try not symptom spot cos I think none of them mean anything for me after the amount ive had this last two cycles just lead to nothing so really no point! X


----------



## jalilma

I have been taking a prenatal with extra folic acid since I decided to start ttc.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to start taking the seven seas prenatal next cycle if I don't concieve as I've seen some very good reviews about it and the b6 might lengthen my luteal phase a bit x


----------



## blakesmummy09

:hugs:Got my positive today &#128516; And bd last night (technically very early hours of this morning) haven't told my husband that I'm ovulating as it put him under so much pressure last month and I don't want him to stress about it. Going to keep bd and fingers crossed my luteal phase will be long enough this month if my egg does fertilise for implantation :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hopefullys

Oh fab keep at it! I will lookout for mine! X


----------



## hopefullys

I'm getting a spot round my chin which was the same as last month around my ovulation so I best check on a
opk tonite. Strange how this cycle and last instead of getting a spot around af time I'm getting one around ovulation z


----------



## blakesmummy09

:hugs:Got my positive today &#128516; And bd last night (technically very early hours of this morning) haven't told my husband that I'm ovulating as it put him under so much pressure last month and I don't want him to stress about it. Going to keep bd and fingers crossed my luteal phase will be long enough this month if my egg does fertilise for implantation :thumbup:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok looks like my phones glitched &#128514;

Oooh that sounds really good I just get pains the day I ovulate fingers crossed this it our time x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm so much happier this month as I have lots of ewcm (sorry tmi) where as the other months hardly anything which shows my pill is finally out of my system thankfully x


----------



## jalilma

Super good luck laura


----------



## hopefullys

Yes hopefully you will catch this time, I'm trying to be relaxed, going to do an opk later but think I might be a few days away yet from ovulating as have really only just finished af as there was a bit of brown today when I wiped, sorry for groce info lol x


----------



## hopefullys

I think I will try some of those seven seas too Blakes on the next cycle x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed your opk is soon hopeful, mine doesn't show a line until 4 days before ov when I get a faint one and then it builds x


----------



## hopefullys

Just did one n was there but faint I would say 50% so maybe I will ovulate soon, will be tomorrow n every other day then probs x


----------



## hopefullys

Bd not be lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sounds promising fingers crossed x


----------



## jalilma

Really hoping for some sticky eggs for you two!


----------



## blakesmummy09

How are you feeling Jennifer.

My hubby is picking up the seven seas vitamins tonight for me. But my temps aren't indicating ovulation yet so I'm just hoping that I do ovulate x


----------



## jalilma

I've been good... I slept 11 hours the last two nights... Hahaha. I'm sure it getting dark at 530 isn't helping my lack of energy. A little nausea. Hoping to make an appointment soon, didn't want to go to the Dr too early and just freak myself out of They did a us and didn't see much.. Trying to give the little bean some time to grow.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know what you mean, over here you don't have a first appointment until 8-10 weeks. The sleep is very good you must need it and means little bean is growing nicely x


----------



## hopefullys

Did an opk tonite n was bit fainter than last nite. Had a lot of ewcm today felt really wet all day. Will bd tonite tho! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Good idea hopeful, the ewcm is a very good sign and I've read you can sometimes ovulate without a +opk. Fingers crossed for the bfp in our tww


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh just did bd so there's one to start near my fertile time, does feel like a bit of a chore but gotta be done hasn't it! I really wanna try not think about it too much but its hard int it! Fingers crossed for you this month too! X


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes are u in the UK? I am from wales, might have a look into those seven seas vitamins or just some folic acid ones x


----------



## hopefullys

Got one of my strong ovulation symptoms today, sore dry bleeding gums &#128530; I don't know why I get this I've had it every month for a good few cycles now they drive me mad I ended up buying gum mouthwash but no point really cos it disappears after 3-4 days. I don't quite know if its leading up to my ovulation or during. Also got a little bit of cramping this morning, great lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes Hun I'm from Norfolk in east anglia (the Eastest part of the map) I've got the seven seas ones on next day delivery so once they arrive today I'll take some photos of the information etc for you. 

Those symptoms sound really good which means your bd would be good timing. I know what you mean it being a chore at times it feels for me less intimate because it's got a reason behind it if that makes sense. I get the cramping the day of a positive opk but my temps have shown it looks like I ovulated yesterday so I'm hoping our bd was good timing. It means my luteal phase is 8 days which means I think it's possible to still get pregnant this month x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok thanks, yeh that's good then hope it's your month! I wonder if all the cramping with ovulation is all after ovulation and the actual time that ovulation happens we don't actually get any kind of feeling really. After bdlast nite I had about 5 sharp stabbing niggles in my left side I dunno what that means but I'm am only cd 9 of my 26 day cycle so would think it might be too early to ovulate I'm not sure! Time will tel I suppose! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Mines usually the day before I ovulate according to ff but I've only been off the pill 3 months so it just could be my body confused at the moment. It could be possible to o that early x


----------



## jalilma

I got super crampy after I ovulated... Like (tmi) almost felt like my butt was sore. The night we dtd when I got my positive opk... It hurt.. Like my insides hurt totally weird.


----------



## hopefullys

I was shopping today n was in superdrug looking for something with my mum n was all of a sudden by the pregnacare vitamins which was weird dos I hadn't even planned to get any today! so I got some fertility and pregnancy vitamins to try. Says to have one a day with a meal x


----------



## blakesmummy09

This is what I've got, even though in technically 1dpo I've started them today because I figured it will make sure there's more in my system x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopefullys

Ok well can't harm taking them now can they and they got folic acid for when you do conceive hopefully! They didn't have the seven seas ones in superdrug so I got there own brand which say for fertility and pregnancy too. Where did u get those from? The superdrug ones were like £3 so was cheap! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I got them from boots in the end they were £4.40 but boots have a 3 for 2 offer so got three packs x


----------



## hopefullys

That's a good price then, I looked at some pregnacare ones n they was nearly £9! But couldn't see what the difference was really! I haven't done an opk today think I best go do one really just to check x


----------



## hopefullys

Just done opk n totally negative now so dunno if I have already or going to in few days! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hmm that's a bit confusing isn't it. The pregnacare ones I bought with my daughter and they are huge lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yet again the extreme tiredness is here and I can't help but feel that I won't ever fall pregnant again, I know it's still very early days but I can't shift the feeling today &#128542; X


----------



## hopefullys

Aw u will do n whenever it will be will be when it's meant to happen for a reason that's what I always believe n always helps to think that. I did an opk n nothing there hardly, got some soreness near ovaries n felt a bit like af so I don't know if it's post ovulation or working up to ovulation I'm cd10 today. Going to be tonite anyway x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hmm that's strange as I got a nearly positive on cd5 that disappeared and then I got my positive later on. Maybe it's just leftover from last surge x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I got 3 tests left so will do one tomorrow and day after n see what it shows! Will keep bd every other day too have only bad on cd 5,6,8 so far x


----------



## hopefullys

Bd not bad lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

That sounds like a good idea to cover all bases x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope this is your month blames, got the lovely tww wait now! Need to keep busy and occupied! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

3dpo and ff has pinpointed the ovulation now. Yesterday I can a very sharp lightning pain in my left side it only last for seconds but that took my breath away. My chart is completely different this month so far which is interesting to see how they change each month. How are you hopeful x


----------



## jalilma

Yeah for crosshairs! Come on sticky beans!


----------



## hopefullys

Well all we can do is bd every other day and hope to catch it, I'm not sure what's happening with mine, got sore gums again so think my body geared up to ovulate but didn't so maybe it might try again? Will try another opk later not had anything near a positive yet. I did bd last night and will tomorrow and so on. Time will tel for us! I had a little bit of lotion cm yesterday which is unusual this early in cycle. How u feeling blakes? X


----------



## hopefullys

What are crosshairs?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Crosshairs are ff red lines saying I've ovulated. I feel totally normal obviously at the moment but I just have that gut feeling though that this won't be my month but only time will tell x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh right I had seen people write about them but wondered what they meant! Well I hope your gut feeling is wrong and it is your month! I've hard the start of a sore throat all day, great! Haven't had one or a cold for a long tIme! Quite tired today too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've heard a lot of people getting colds etc the months of their bfp. 

I get tiredness so much after o every time. The only new symptom I had is sharp stabbing pains a min ago in my left breast (sorry tmi) it lasted about 20 secs but I've never had it before x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope that means something for u. I did another opk was just a very faint line so no positive yet. Last cycle I got a positive on cd 12 so would be tomorrow if it was same. I hope I'm not having a month where I don't ovulate! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Never know you might be ovulating a bit later this month like I did. I really hope it becomes positive soon x


----------



## hopefullys

I think one of my main symptoms after ovulation is really gassy so I will know when that arrives I guess! What day is your af due now I can't remember? I have remembered to ray those vitamins I hope they don't change anything for the worse!


----------



## hopefullys

Take not Ray lol need to take this spell off my iPad!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I'm taking mine too, af is due next Thursday for me so the tww really isn't long but it isn't ideal in some aspects x


----------



## hopefullys

R u still bd regularly just in case? According to ovulation calculator I'm fertile from now until Tuesday x


----------



## hopefullys

Got soreness around ovaries and feels a little swollen n slight ache in hips so maybe ovulating is pending now x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I haven't yet as I've been feeling so tired its unreal. I know I've definitely ovulated already but obviously frequent bd helps anyway for you body to get used to it as such x


----------



## hopefullys

Just got my positive ic opk now! Don't know how to post pic x


----------



## hopefullys

Positive opk
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151107_011.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopefullys

Sussed how to post pic!


----------



## hopefullys

Would it be better to bd like now or tonite?


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's great news, tbh I would do both haha we did twice the day of the positive x


----------



## hopefullys

Thought we might have the chance to now but can't til tonite! Might do in the morning and evening tomorrow lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's a good idea. 
I've got the cramps now as if af if is going to start but it's not the pains more like those muscle tensing type ones x


----------



## hopefullys

Well I hope it's that egg fertilising! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Today I've woke up with bloating and stomachache so here's hoping it's good signs and got the start of a cold. My temps gone up today which I like to see as it means af isn't going to spring on me today early lol x


----------



## hopefullys

That's good sign then and the start of a cold! Although we must try to to bfp symptom spot cos it ends up getting hopes up doesn't it, that's what I have kinda told myself this month. Mine is mostly post ovulation that I get it goes on for ages so no doubts over the next week I will have bigger sore boobs, cramps, peeing loads n really hungry! I'm expecting that every cycle now! I really hope u get late af n bfp it's so hard to tel isn't it right until that late af x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh n I had horrendous back ache last cycle all in lower it was horrible and so strong x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm definitely ovulating today, so sore around ovaries all over with niggling and bubbling and cramps and strong backache, hope the sperm from last nite is still hanging around lol will bd tonite too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed Hun x


----------



## hopefullys

I've just had horrendous pain in my left side, had to take my trousers off cos my lower tummy swelled up quick n I couldn't bear anything near my knicker line, had to take paracetamol I felt like someone was stabbing me was sweating and aching I my back. Still there now but not as excruciating. Is this normal?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm not sure, I got that last months ovulation but not this months. I could of been in tears last month with it x


----------



## hopefullys

I was like that earlier, got tonnes of water cm now n so sore. Feel like someone has really kicked me in the ovaries and lower tummy x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It most definitely sounds like you've ovulated x


----------



## hopefullys

Really hope you get bfp, not long to go now. When do u think u will test? I'm defo holding out this month til a late AF cos I would rather that than a bfn x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to test Thursday as af is due Friday, if I get a bfn Thursday I'll check my temps because if I get a huge drop Friday I know af will be here. It's strange as with my other two I had so many symptoms etc so it's why i keep doubting I'll get a bfp. But I'm taking the seven seas everyday so hopefully if I'm not successful this cycle they might help for next cycle. How are your ovulation pains now, hope they're easing x


----------



## hopefullys

Not long til u r due af now, I think you can just never tel really unit af doesn't show or that bfp. I've got a long wait for mine I'm not due til just under 2 weeks. Ovulation is much better today, I have been in work so has taken my mind off it I did have really bad ibs and swelling this afternoon which gave me cramps, but the ibs is normal for me on a Monday. We did bd last night and will again tonight. I'm out of opk sticks so can't see if my surge has gone down. Which hpt have you got for Thursday? I have forgotten to take my supplements yesterday will take one now I've had food x


----------



## hopefullys

I will class today as 1 dpo I think or tomorrow?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've got ic lol, I'm so glad it's easing for you it can be a pain being a woman at times.

Just had a soak and it's made my boobs sooo heavy and achy and got period pains so I'm really hoping it's not af springing early but maybe something to do with my dip instead x


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed for you &#128512; I've got some cramping n more in my left side now I'm sat down n got a bubbly sensation for like a few seconds, dunno what's happening down there! Cmon egg fertilise for us lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope its implantation for u! I get really heavy sore boobs post ovulation so no doubts mine will start in a couple days


----------



## blakesmummy09

I haven't had it since coming off the pill it's been the same thing that happened with my other two but it might be my body just playing tricks on me tbh. 

Mine was left side this cycle it alternates each month for me. I really hope you get a bfp this month as me, you and Jennifer would be within weeks of each other x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh it would be great if we all did, all my 8 year old daughter keeps asking me is when are you going to have a baby! I spoke to soon with ovulation I've got aches in hips n some pain again all mainly in left side n my back too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no &#128542; That's being a pain and lasting a while isn't it. My son keeps eyeing up the babies at school bless him he's desperate for a baby brother x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I've got like grinding sensation with cramping, wonder if the egg is releasing! Had to take my pj bottoms off as can't bear anything pressing. So hope we got them a bro or sis soon! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've just had a tiny bit of blood mixed with cm! Really hope it's implantation as I've never had it before in the other cycles x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh hope it is that's exciting! Everything crossed! I'm laid on sofa with pains again n alsorts going on in there! Really really sore too. So hope that's implantation! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

How many dpo are you now Hun x


----------



## hopefullys

Well I got my positive opk on Saturday so guessing I'm either 1 or 2 dpo. We bd again last night, bit bored of bd now lol has been like every night so going to give tonight a break! X


----------



## hopefullys

Cant help thinking am out already tho n will get af a week Sunday x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha does sound like you both need a rest lol, don't give up yet I was completely the same and now mines looking promising but it could be my pill getting out of my system as its been nearly 4 months without it x


----------



## jalilma

Laura! Implant little egg implant! I hope you both get bfp and then we can change the name of this thread! :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes definitely, I'm really hope these are all signs of a bfp otherwise it would be torture to have these every month and have bfn lol. Plus I get my hair highlighted Friday so I need to know to warn them haha x


----------



## hopefullys

Lol I asked my hairdresser and she said I would be ok when pregnant as I have foils n not really any bleach, I'm going Thursday for mine doing as away this weekend! I really hope u get bfp chick, my body tricks me every month lately so each time I think I might have a symptom now I just think nope it doesn't mean anything! X


----------



## hopefullys

I did an opk tonite to check and test line was half faint so surge has gone so I will count today as 2dpo


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's torture now as the symptoms are fading &#128542; Don't get me wrong they might perk up again tomorrow I just can't stop thinking I'll be disappointed. 2dpo sounds about right with all the pains etc x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Scrap that they're back again &#128584; I can't stop but keep panicking because I've had so many good signs and I keep thinking it's just my mind playing tricks x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh it's so hard to tel when it's before period use cos so many symptoms mislead u, that's what I've learnt over last few cycles so just not taking anything as a sign until I get that missed af. Try keep chilled about it and not to drive yourself mad thinking is it or isn't it, what will be will be as annoying as that is! All we can do is keep our fingers and toes crossed for those bfps! X


----------



## hopefullys

I do think the spotting u had is a very good sign tho that is something very positive, really hope u get a bfp. Not long to wait now, try not to panic, our bodies r so devious sometimes and of course we are noticing everything all the time n get it in our heads then and almost convince ourselves but can get really let down when we get af, I don't want that huge disappointment this month so really being chilled. I've had some pinching in left again it's just my ovulation calming down x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's so strange though how we get so worked up over something out of our control as such, knowing my luck I will be after buying three months worth of supplements lol, good job I can take them until 12 weeks pregnant x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh it kind of makes you feel like a fool then when af arrives doesn't it! That's why I'm just not falling for it again! My boobs r getting bigger n tender now which is totally normal for me x


----------



## hopefullys

N that always helps me when I think that like you say it's out of our hands all we can do is bd regularly and take supplements! Fate will decide!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Most definitely, it's just the waiting is torture not knowing either way x


----------



## hopefullys

Not long now &#128522; what day is your af due? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due Friday, my temp hasn't gone really any higher this morning so I'm a bit worried that my progesterone could of cut out too early but if it has there isn't a lot I can do, just means it wasn't ment to be my month x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just taken this, I think I possibly see a line where the dot is but it need your girls help as I suspect I probably have line eye x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jalilma

Something is catching my eye... Do you know how sensitive your tests are?


----------



## blakesmummy09

They are 10miul Hun, it's bugging me as I don't know wether I have line eye or not haha. I've got some frer on the way too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to test again Friday but I'm sure even in another photo of it I can see something x


----------



## hopefullys

Really hard for me to tel on that pic blakes, hope it is tho! The longer u wait the stronger that line should be, fingers crossed! X


----------



## hopefullys

I've got those tests here too they are same sensitivity 10miu. Not long now til Friday n hopefully an answer!


----------



## hopefullys

Ive still got cramps today n more in my right side I dunno why. Had some pinching low down my near ovaries but will all just be post ovulation again x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hmm have you tried another opk just to check the surge hasn't started again x


----------



## hopefullys

I did one last night n was just really faint, will do one again tonite and check. Will be tonight too, actually had a night off bd last night for a change lol when do your first response come? X


----------



## hopefullys

Be as in bd my spell keeps changing it lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha my phone does that too, they should be here Thursday or Friday x


----------



## hopefullys

I've got start of a sore throat tonite n a headache n tired, had this last month too. Cramps much less at mo, boobs starting to get tender. The joys of ovulation! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hope it eases for you quickly x


----------



## hopefullys

Did opk n was same as last nite just a faint line so no where near positive I think I defo ovulated anyway spesh with my symptoms but just going to do the odd one to make sure I don't ovulate again or something


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yeah it definitely sounds like you got the right timing for it &#128522; Welcome to the tww haha x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've got af cramps now and keep feeling it's coming now, fingers crossed my temps stay up x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nausea and dizziness now kicking in, hope I get that higher temp in the morning x


----------



## hopefullys

I hope so too! Fingers crossed for u. Stay away af! I was knackered last night n felt like crap so went to bed early! X


----------



## hopefullys

Are u doing a test with your fmu this morning?


----------



## hopefullys

Any news? Temp? Another test?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sorry been at a playschool day with my daughter. Fmu didn't show anything so it's not looking good &#128542; Temp has risen again though x


----------



## blakesmummy09

This was this morning x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## blakesmummy09

Frer arrived bfn &#128542; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakesmummy, but your temps look so good. Fx af doesn't show.


----------



## hopefullys

Aww no! Your not out yet tho until that af arrives its still early from implantation so don't loose hope yet x


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's what I'm really hoping my temps weren't like this last month they started trailing by 7dpo. Af is due tomorrow so hoping they rise again not drop x


----------



## jalilma

Laura... Do you usually have a short lutal phase? Isn't the optimal time at least 15 days? If you are only 9 dpo and expect af tomorrow that doesn't give the egg much time to implant since the average bfp day is 13 dpo....


----------



## hopefullys

Was your cycles like this before when u had your children? Surely if you are pregnant your body knows that now so there wont be any period maybe just a late bfp? X


----------



## hopefullys

I've got some aches n cramps like af coming but it cant be yet I'm no where near due on anyway n its on both sides n central not just one side now. Am in hairdressers n felt dizzy n faint for 5 mins I hate these symptoms I wouldn't mind if I knew they would leave to a bfp but bet they won't! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

hopefullys said:


> I've got some aches n cramps like af coming but it cant be yet I'm no where near due on anyway n its on both sides n central not just one side now. Am in hairdressers n felt dizzy n faint for 5 mins I hate these symptoms I wouldn't mind if I knew they would leave to a bfp but bet they won't! X

I've been having cramps both sides today too. 10 DPO and 6 days before af. Been googling trying to ding out what it could mean - no idea, so frustrating! What DPO are you?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes I only have 9 days luteal phase but according to my charts it looks like implantation was 6dpo I hope, any further than that and my progesterone would drop ready for af which means it will start preparing my lining to shed. 

I really don't have a clue how my cycles were before as with both my children I concieved on the pill, my cycles have always been 27 days long though x


----------



## blakesmummy09

This is the problem is wether if I have had implantation wether my body has recognised in time. I keep getting low aches but not af pains just like pulling aches instead x


----------



## jalilma

Have you ever tried supplements to lengthen it? I'm not well versed in that subject... But I just wonder if you implant on like day 7 or 8 or ovulate a little later than you think... but like you said your body just doesn't have enough time to realize there is a bean there...


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm on the seven seas trying for a baby as it contains vitamin b6 which is supposed to help but it's very difficult to lengthen it. The doctors won't help until I've been ttc over a year as I've got two children already x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm really hoping for that temp rise tomorrow not the dreaded drop. How are you girls today now x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn - I'm 4dpo today. Got loads of cm too its kind of stretchy. 
Blakes - u could still get that bfp, your af due tomorrow n u would of felt it coming by now wouldn't u? X


----------



## jalilma

Don't you wish you could just shake doctors sometimes?! Still got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hopefullys

My Icy sore throat is starting again now &#128513;


----------



## blakesmummy09

Well that's what confusing me, last month I had the period pains and backache for four days solid leading up but I can't say I have them now. 
With my daughter I tested 4 days after missed and a week with my son so maybe it's still too soon. I keep feeling really nauseous during the evenings.
I'm really hoping this is your month hopeful I can't wait for your symptoms etc.
Mrs unicorn I know exactly what you are going through at the moment haha x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Jalilma tell me about it it's so frustrating because you have to wait so long just to possibly wait much later they wonder why women are so stressed when ttc lol

That sounds really good hopeful fingers crossed x


----------



## hopefullys

Well hopefully then you will test positive in a few days cos with your other pregnancies you showed positive after missed period so there's still a good chance and with that spotting and now nauseous it all sounds good to me! Are you testing tomorrow? I'm away after the morning so will look out for any update! I've got real water cm tonite it felt like water was running out of me for a bit sorry for the tmi! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh really that I can't say I've had, yeah I'll try with an ic again tomorrow x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok update in the morning I will lookout for results! Fingers crossed for u &#128522; x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun can't wait to see if you've got anymore symptoms tomorrow x


----------



## hopefullys

Ive just the cold symptoms tonite feel a bit goosey n sore throat n ears n slightly runny nose but then it goes in the day n comes back in the night, weird! Had a really muggy head the last two nights too, not falling for any of it tho must just be my body run down with ovulation. Least this weekend will take my mind off it n I will be drinking! I tried not drinking last month n meant nothing n changed nothing so I'm not doing anything differently til I get that bfp I don't think its my month anyway! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Right update so far, took temp this morning 97.88 but the thermometer slipped out of my mouth so discarded it. Redone it just laying here not doing anything at all and retested within 5mins of the old one and my reading is 98.22, I have the rise! Now going to use a fmu wish me luck x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Good luck blakesmummy. I just had a BFN so could do with some good news!!


----------



## TMWREM

I've been following your girls thread from the beginning and am in around the same boat. My AF is due in two days and I've had a load of symptoms. Since last week been having waves of nausea in the evening, hot flashes, sensitive boobs, for the past three days have had thickish cream like stretchy cm and woke up with a sore throat ears hurting and slight runny nose at times, headaches have been coming and going for a week now and my lower back has been hurting pretty bad since 2dpo I also had cramping yesterday like AF was coming and woke up with none today. I normally don't cramp until AF has arrives.. I took a test 3 days ago and got a BFN but hoping AF doesn't show and I'll test again on Sunday. Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## blakesmummy09

This is the bfn with fmu but I'm only 10dpo, I'm hoping either that I will get a bfp in a few days or of af does arrive then my luteal phase has indeed lengthened which means a more viable pregnancy too x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TMWREM

Are your temps still rising? I have yet to start tracking temps or using opk and if this cycle doesn't take will start those next one.


----------



## mrs unicorn

@blakesmummy your temps are fab!! Don't give up hope yet. Xx

Welcome tmwrem. What DPO are you?


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes- that temp rise Is good I'm still holding out for you, its still very early so that bfn doesn't mean anything yet.
We bd again last night, that's it now I said to my bf we cant do anymore this month we've tried our best! 
My sore throat n ears n headache has gone again this morning like yesterday its weird how it creeps up on me on a nite! Ive still got 9 days til AF due so a long long wait! 
Welcome girls lets hope we have lots of bfps! I'm 5dpo today x


----------



## hopefullys

Tmwrem- symptoms sound good, u did a test very early so didn't mean anything anyway! Fingers crossed for you &#128522;


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hopeful exactly your timings were spot on I'd say, fingers crossed we can be bfp buddies x


----------



## jalilma

Laura... Temp looks good... At stay away.
Hope...timing sounds awesome!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af still hasn't arrived yet, it's starting to hurt tonight if my daughter leans on my stomach. Had some cramps but I wouldn't say they're af more pulling sensation and really low down x


----------



## TMWREM

hopefullys said:


> Tmwrem- symptoms sound good, u did a test very early so didn't mean anything anyway! Fingers crossed for you &#128522;

Thanks I really hope it is but so hard to not get my hopes up but terrified of being let down.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know exactly what you mean right now, I really hope this is your month x


----------



## TMWREM

Blakesmummy09 are your temps still rising and AF still not here? I'm due for AF tomorrow and really praying she decides to stay away. I feel really good today besides kinda feel like I have the flu and my body is sore in shoulders and legs but no AF symptoms. Going to BD tonight because that normally kick starts it if its coming.. Good Luck


----------



## blakesmummy09

Temp has dropped dramatically &#128546; But no sign of af yet x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes- u done another test? No af is good! X


----------



## hopefullys

I haven't had all my usual ovulation symptoms which is strange. I normally have very heavy sore breasts and get nauseous and pee a lot and I haven't had any of them which is a first. Feel a bit weird today. Got hangover tho as had lots to drink last nite! Af due week tomorrow I'm going to test Friday as I'm away for the weekend so will test before we go x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yeah still a bfn but still no af so far, my cycle has been 26 days since I've been off the pill and everything's been the same everytime. This time it's completely different and the only time I've ever been late is through being pregnant so it's really confusing now.

Sounds like you've got some very good symptoms coming now hopeful x


----------



## hopefullys

I wonder if the supplements are helping and making your lp longer. Hope you get a bfp soon x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm not sure as I've only been taking them a week so far really so it's not long enough to do it I don't think x


----------



## TMWREM

No AF this morning.. Praying it stays away. Will test again Monday. 

Blake's hopefully AF stays away and your just to soon to get a + 

Hopefullys maybe that is a good sign that your feeling different.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still no af and now this is a 30 day cycle, I've never had one this long in my life x


----------



## hopefullys

Strange isn't it I wonder why, hope u get bfp n that's why! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

So do I Hun, how are you feeling today x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af arrived this morning. Absolutely gutted but at least I know my lp can be longer. Even my husband was getting convinced I was pregnant :cry:

Onto cycle 4 x


----------



## hopefullys

Aww no way! I'm gutted for you but it wasn't meant to be this cycle for u and hope next cycle is the one. I wasn't on yesterday cos I was in a wedding but strangely enough I was sober and that is not like me! I couldn't seem to get a drink past my lips! I didn't have much at all in the end, so not sure what that's about but it's defo not like me! Other than that I've got no symptoms apart from yellows cm. still 6 days till my af due x


----------



## jalilma

Sorry to hear Blake... But the longer cycle may be a good thing!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls, onwards and upwards to this cycle. I concieved my daughter in December so it's a good month for us. fingers crossed for you hopeful x


----------



## mrs unicorn

@blakesmummy aw so sorry. Think I'll be joining you in hopes for next month - af is due on Wednesday and my temps took one almighty nose dive this morning.


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks blakes I really don't know weather I've been lucky this cycle or not. Had some weird sensations down there today n felt really tender in my sides and had a cramps feeling in my boobs but still not falling for it all its most probs my body messing about! Seems like ages ago since my ovulation yet I'm only 8dpo! 6 days to go til my af due! Will do a test Friday morning just to check as am going away again this weekend n will be having a few drinks if no bfp x


----------



## TMWREM

Awe Blakes I'm sorry.. Really was hoping you would get your BFP. I was supposed to start Saturday and still haven't yet and its Monday so hopefully that's a good sign. I've been eating like crazy this weekend and want real hearty home cooked meals. I still haven't tested I'm so scared too. My DH is out of town until Thursday so I am going to try and wait until he comes home if no AF


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed for you girls, I want to see those bfp's lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Sore boobs gone this morning. Think I might have a uti as feels strange down there n like could be the start of thrush, I haven't had that since I was pregnant with my daughter but too early for it to be that reason. 9dpo today x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up Hun mine were on and off with my daughter x


----------



## hopefullys

I ordered some frer tests last nite to come tomorrow so will test Friday morning n check before I go away. Not holding out hope tho so a bfn isn't a big let down. Got 2 of the IC cheapies here haven't used yet they detect 10 but don't seem to see many people get visible lines on them they seen to use the frer most don't they x


----------



## hopefullys

I caved n tested! Only because i got an awful wave of nausea at something on TV n thought u need to check but was bfn of course lol I'm not disappointed I will se Friday on frer if it's meant to happen it will! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed for a bfp x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af has only seemed to last 3 days which isn't long for me it was 5 days heavy before bc. Hope that my lining is thick enough each month for implantation x


----------



## hopefullys

On my way to doctors for antibiotics for my uti. Think I got af tummy ache too &#128542; x


----------



## hopefullys

Got antibiotics for my uti &#128533; n feeling like I got cold coming on, doc said I will be run down with uti. I'm sure am out this month, going to ntnp next month I can't be bothered with it spesh around Christmas time x


----------



## TMWREM

I'm not sure what's going on with me. I have an average 24 day cycle according to my calendar I've used for years now (besides last cycle which was 36 days but I had a lap surgery in the middle and kinda reset it) But according to my calendar I should have started AF last Saturday its now Friday and no AF still.. I've had constant back pain for 2 weeks now and have been having cramps off and on and a few bfn tests. Going to test again in the morning and if its still bfn I'm going to just wait this out and see what happens. After my lap my Dr said I should be good to go and shouldn't take me long. If AF is coming I have wish she could just get here so I didn't feel so crazy and knew what was going on.. Good Luck to all and baby dust.


----------



## hopefullys

Hope you get AF soon, hopefully its sorting itself out and u will get a good cycle and that bfp! I'm 11 dpo today. Been up through the night sweating and couldn't sleep well but this is most likely to do with my uti. I'm on amoxicillin so hope they help today n improve my uti, not feeling the best today x


----------



## hopefullys

Done a first response n a bfn &#128530;


----------



## TMWREM

Cycle Day #1 has began. This is probably one of the worst I've had in a long time pain and flow wise. :-(


----------



## hopefullys

Proper periods r crap! That's the good thing about a bfp is no periods for 9 months! X


----------



## TMWREM

I have endometriosis and pcos so my periods have always been insanely bad for as long as I can remember. A lotvof times landing me in the ER for pain which is normally from rupturing cysts.. I've felt so sick to my stomach today really hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## hopefullys

Yes I hope u feel better, I got backache n ovary ache. Think its partly my uti and part of my af getting ready for its arrival on Sunday &#128530;
Blakes - how u doing in your cycle? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh guys I was really hoping for those two lines for you both I hope you both feel better soon. I'm not too bad just waiting to ovulate but I'm tempted just to temp not opk this month and see how I go not stressing about it as much x


----------



## hopefullys

Yen blames I'm doing same next month I'm not doing opks I know roughly whe I ovulate as its same day each onto so going to ntnp n try not think about it. My uti is going at last but got an inner ear infection too so got awful balance and nausea. Af due tomorrow n got some light cramps n had sore boobs continuously since ovulation. Hope u get some good news next month x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes not blames lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh Hun I hope your uti goes quickly. I'm definitely not doing opks this month or next, I'm just going to temp to confirm ov but I'm just stressing myself way too much now and bd is starting to be just for concieving if that makes sense so I need to get the whole intimacy back as such. Plus I won't have time over the Xmas period to do them as will need to do them Xmas day etc too x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm same I know when I was ovulating etc n has been like clockwork so going to ntnp this next cycle it's too much stressing I'm making myself too anxious with it. Like u say the bd is just a chore then we actually got fed up of doing it this cycle lol think we will go to docs and get oh checked out n make sure this hard work is not for nothing x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope this is your time hopeful x


----------



## hopefullys

Af got me dame it! Wasn't meant to be this time! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no &#128542; Fingers crossed we get our Xmas bfp instead x


----------



## hopefullys

Its come in full force tonite got yukky cramps! Yeh I wont hold out much hope for myself im loosing hope now! Hope you get yours soon! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no &#128542; I'm feeling a bit like that now the more cycles i have the harder it's getting. Still haven't done opk I know roughly when I ovulate anyway but I just can't deal with stressing anymore lol x


----------



## hopefullys

No me neither, my cycles must be all fine n working as I have been doing opks and ovulating and having periods right on due date so I'm not going to do anymore opks I know I get my positive on cd12 so ovulate around then. I might try some preseed but certainly not going to obsess over it I can't be arsed! Will look at getting oh sperm count checked tho that's the next thing to do x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Luckily we don't have any issues as I fell within 4 months on the pill with DD. I think after all the hassle last month it worked me up so much that a lot of people say stress makes it worse x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh that's it the stress doesn't help but it's hard when your trying n wondering did it work! Hopefully we will get some luck soon! X


----------



## TMWREM

My AF stopped last night. I am also going to just try and relax this month with the holidays coming up. Really praying for that BFP for Christmas but not going to let TTC ruin the holidays for me and the kids with me being stressed or upset. I've actually considered not even charting this month and just having fun and bd'n when we want instead of trying so hard to get it all down to a science. Good Luck to both of you.. Hopefully being less stressed we can all get our Christmas Miracles


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh we are just going to bd when we want n keep it fun, least we can have a drink at Christmas if no bfp n enjoy it more as first trimester is hard with nausea n tiredness which I'm sure we'll could all do without at Christmas anyway! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha that's true I love my roast dinner too much. I'm getting mild af type pains nearly every day so far atm which is a bit strange for me but no ewcm yet x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi guys, I'm also trying to keep this cycle as stress free as possible. I found I obsessed all day every day last cycle. It's not good for baby making and makes the tww absolute hell!! I should O on Sunday but we are stopping with friends this weekend (meeting their new baby!) so will be bding before and after then! I've stopped symptom spotting so far and temping - although I might temp for the next few days just to confirm O, or maybe just use opks, not sure. We're also trying preseed for the first time. Think I'm also a bit more relaxed this cycle as I quite like the idea of a September baby which wouldn't be this cycle, but really when it comes down to it I don't mind, just want that bfp!


----------



## hopefullys

Hope we see some bfps on here sometime soon! I really wanna try not symptom spot next time cos i know really its pointless n we r not going to bd loads n loads so not even hoping this cycle cos it drives me nuts! It takes over our lives doesn't it! X


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes maybe its your body adjusting still since coming off your pill, can take a while cant it. What cd are u on? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cd9 for me but I'm starting to get the o cramps now so I suspect within the next 3-4 days I will be o which means it's earlier than my other cycles so it could be a sign the pill is out of my system x


----------



## hopefullys

Good! Hope you catch that egg! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed bd was out the window last night (trying to do every other day) because my daughter decided to wake up at 11 and be up until 4 this morning and my husband goes to at half 5 lol c


----------



## hopefullys

Whoops! Cant he helped tho n this month I'm not even guna force bd on us cost some nights when we don't feel like it we wont if we don't wanna, fed up of trying already! X


----------



## Aspe

Hi ladies, can I join in the TWW? I am about 10dpo. My bbt dropped this morning. I have cramps in my pelvis and lower stomach on and off. Also, my cervix feels open. I am just holding out hope even though we never bd on ovulation day.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Of course aspe welcome, don't give up Hun any things possible until the witch shows, what cycle are you on now x

Hopeful I know what you mean I just want to be pregnant already I'm fed up of all the tww and waiting for that line that never appears x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh it gets annoying dunt it waiting n waiting then doesn't happen! I cant visualize me ever getting that second line &#128530;


----------



## Aspe

Blakesmummy.. I am on CD 35. I am irregular. Usually my cycles are on average from 34 or 35 days. However, this month I ovulated late. I have my bbt chart in my signature. Tested this morning with an internet cheapie and it was straight out negative :cry:

Hopefullys.. I know the feeling girl. I could just cry today. Hugs.


----------



## hopefullys

It's so frustrating I'm loosing the will to keep trying! Aspe your not out til that witch shows tho! X


----------



## Aspe

It is very frustrating. My chart hurts me more each morning, along with no symptoms, and no cm.


----------



## hopefullys

I don't take any symptoms into consideration now as they have fooled me so many times. Ive thought a few times now it must be cos I'm pregnant n done tests n being suprised at a bfn n still get my AF on due date so I can't take anything as a sign anymore. Only thing that will make me think that I might be is when I get a late period but until that happens in going to carry on as normal. I tried not drinking one month n that didn't help n tried other things just incase I was n now I'm like I'm going to carry on as normal unless I get a bfp! X


----------



## Aspe

Well looks like I am out. I knew I was out as soon as ff marked ovulation. That said, I could still cry. My bbt this morning was below cover line. So af should be here soon.


----------



## Aspe

AF has made her appearance. :cry: Baby dust to you ladies :dust:

Does this thread continue on for next month?


----------



## hopefullys

Aw sorry the af got u aspen onto the next one like me n blakes. I have a lovely virus at mo n in tablets for vertigo as I can't balance properly, looks like I have run my body down stressing last cycle! I'm going to chill n enjoy Christmas now I think! Baby dust to us all soon hopefully! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes aspe we carry on each month supporting each other throughout the cycles and general chat. Sorry to hear af arrived fingers crossed for this cycle too x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm nearly on cd7, will be ovulating in around 5 days, just waiting to finish af although I'm not doing opks this time I can't be doing with the stressing over it. Defo going to book doctor appointment soon n go have us checked out x


----------



## TMWREM

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. I'm on cycle day 9 today and this evening feeling some slight cramps. We have totally chilled this cycle and have been super busy which has helped keep my mind from freaking out. When we BD its now more fun and just random instead of being so strict and timed. I do have a new nephew though and he is spending the night tonight and it seriously makes me want to just cry holding him. I NEED A BFP FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww tmwrem my nephew is a month old today and I just held him yesterday hoping and praying soon would be my month and we found out last night a pair of close friends are ttc too which is lovely news but I can't help feeling that they will get their bfp and I'll be still waiting as such lol. I've given up on opk for over the Xmas period and just temping but I must admit I found a percentage calculator with the help of another member and it 83.22% at cycle 8 which I'm halfway so it gives me some hope that the percentages go higher quite soon x


----------



## hopefullys

That's good blakes, hopefully each month the chances go up not down! That's a positive way to look at it. We also have some very close friends trying and would be awesome if we was around the same time but bet they catch way before us &#128542; and I have another friend trying too n I think she will also be before me. Most of my group of close friends have either just had there first baby or due in a few months. Such a shame I couldn't of joined them. Fx for you blakes x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes they go up lol I found it on the countdown to pregnancy webpage x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm on cycle 4 now too fx for us all x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It goes on your age for it x


----------



## Aspe

I am on CD 4 today.


----------



## blakesmummy09

On no aspe &#128542; I was hoping for that bfp.

I'm confused this month without opks lol as I've got very stretchy cm but it's not clear its cloudy as such so I don't think it's quite ov but very near x


----------



## TMWREM

That's really cool Blakes!! Hopefully its correct.. This is our 3rd cycle and I'm still pretty relaxed. I ended up with my nephew for two days and it was so hard letting him go today as he doesn't have the best life :-( I'm getting so nervous about all of this and just can't wait for that BFP and Gods plan to start unfolding.


----------



## hopefullys

We are deco,going to take it easy this month as I was thinking it wouldn't be a bad thing if we didn't conceive too after Christmas as I really would like to enjoy Christmas and have a lot of,plans for nights out n things so not going to try that hard this month I have only just finished my af n we haven't even be yet will take it easy til next cycle! I will book docs appointment at begin of january and just get us both checked out to have a look and see if it is still possible for us to conceive. I'm on cd 8 today so should start gearing up to ovulate now x


----------



## hopefullys

Grr this spell lol I meant we haven't even bd yet! And we are defo not deco lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha spell checker is a nightmare at times. I'm getting close now and can't actually wait for the tww now it's really exciting every month until the :witch: shows lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Yen it is although r strangely I'm not feeling it this month now I'm thinking I've got all these plans I'm quite looking forward to! I'm also thinking of joining weight watchers as since I came off the pill I have put over a stone on so really wanna shift some before I get a bfp If I do hopefully! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ov should be here Wednesday or Thursday and put a + for tomorrow opk as I got ewcm today and it's normally the day after when it's positive to help ff to pinpoint quicker. I'm actually really looking forward to this tww x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ov is definitely round the corner as ive now got the normal cramps so I think it's any day x


----------



## hopefullys

Good luck blakes! &#128522; mines on way too but I'm not even stressing this month x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Think mines today which would be great as we've got the timing, that's the only thing I worry is timing as I'm full of cold this month lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes get at the bd! Ive got vertigo at mo so not 100% we did BD last nite but I'm not due to ovulate til Thursday n probs wont bd around then. I'm keeping looking on here for everyones update n news tho! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

We covered last night and the night before so far and I expect we will cover tonight too &#128521;. That still gives you a chance Hun a couple of days before as its still in your fertile period isn't it x


----------



## TMWREM

I'm CD 13 so should O anytime I have two apps one says I O'd two days ago and one says this Friday I'm not using opks though but we have been bd a lot more than normal and just having fun with it. Last night was probably the best in a while and I'm really hopeful it did the deed. But like Hopefullys said I'm gonna be OK if its not because either way I'll enjoy holidays


----------



## blakesmummy09

Means plenty of mine and no restrictions on cheeses haha there's definitely and upside too x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes defo I'm really not bothered about catching this month at all, so wanna enjoy Christmas food n drinks! X


----------



## TMWREM

Im still totally onboard this month and am really praying for a BFP so I can announce at Christmas but I'm not gonna beat myself up if it wasn't our month. This evening my CM has turned into quite a bit EWCM so I am hopeful tonight I O and catch it


----------



## blakesmummy09

My temps have confirmed o but didn't bd last night as I'm completely full of cold and the husband was so tired from work lol we've got two in the fertile period anyway so what will be will be now x


----------



## blakesmummy09

My temps have confirmed o but didn't bd last night as I'm completely full of cold and the husband was so tired from work lol we've got two in the fertile period anyway so what will be will be now x


----------



## hopefullys

Aw well like u say it will be when its meant to be! I can feel my ovulation yesterday and today and last night in bed I had this quick stabbing pain in my left so that only lasted about 5 seconds. Didn't BD tho and not going to this week cos as silly as it sounds I would rather wait til after all the Christmas celebrations! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

See I had a slight pain literally for 5 secs in right ovary a couple of days ago but literally nothing else this month compared to normal so I'm hoping my body is settling after the pill. I know what you mean, I'm quite fortune as I don't really drink anyway but I'm not going to worry about anymore timing as we've covered the main part this month as both times were at midnight anyway so will find out in 2 weeks wether any luck or not x


----------



## jalilma

Hey ladies wanted to let you know that I'm still checking in and sending tons of baby dust your way! Christmas bfps would be so awesome!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun we need to be joining first trimester with you x


----------



## hopefullys

Can't wait to see if if you caught this cycle blakes, I've had my usual a hey hips yesterday n today so think my ovulation has happened or about to. I'm so used to all the signs and signals but tbh is nice not to stress about this month, I mean if I catch which chances are very slim as oh has interviews this week so he rather preoccupied anyway but if I did I would be over the moon but just choosing not to go for it this month and have a Little break cos the stressing over last few months has set my nerves off! I do like a drink on a weekend although the I haven't much lately but thought it be nice to enjoy some over Christmas as I have quite a few plans. I keep checking in on here tho for everyone's updates! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's the thing id love Xmas day to be able to have a proper drink with the in laws and relax for a change rather than not but at the same time I'd be over the moon being pregnant x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I think any of us will be just cos its a relief then int it. So what date is your AF due? This cycle is going much quicker for me now I'm not obsessing x


----------



## TMWREM

I'm about 90% positive I did O yesterday. And during the fertile week we got 3 nights in and taking tonight off so we will see. Hoping you all get your Christmas Wish. Today I felt some crazy weird twinges in my stomach about mid way. I am due for AF the 16th


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due 12th for me but last months ended 5 days late so I'm not sure wether that's going to be my normal cycle length now or not x


----------



## TMWREM

I have two apps and one says the 16th and another says I should O tomorrow and start AF on the 19th. So I plan on testing the 17th if no sign of AF. I slept so much yesterday it was kinda crazy. Feel pretty good today.


----------



## hopefullys

Ok ladies will lookout for your updates! I have My usual ovulation and post ovulation symptoms, lots of cm and sore throat which I always get right after and I'm on cd13 so I have im pretty sure I have already ovulated now. Not bd tho so no bfp for me this cycle but looking out for yours! X


----------



## hopefullys

My at due on 18th so least I be finished for Christmas!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

hope you don't mind me jumping in here girls - feel so fed up of my temps this cycle. They are just not moving! Because I messed up temps and opks around usual o day (cd13) I have no idea when I O'd. Am so worried that I maybe didn't at all, but I had my full day of o cramps like normal. can you have o cramps but no o? Feeling very out this cycle, at least I can have a few drinks at Christmas - although next fertile period is over Christmas arrrghhh!


----------



## hopefullys

I have never tempted so not sure how they work but they seem to stress a lot of ladies out on here. I just do the opks n go by my positives on those but tbh I know by my symptoms now anyway so haven't done any this month n having a break from it all. Did u get a positive opk? U will ovulate in a day or 2 from that then. I get cramps, achey hips n allsorts in ovulation x


----------



## mrs unicorn

hopefullys said:


> I have never tempted so not sure how they work but they seem to stress a lot of ladies out on here. I just do the opks n go by my positives on those but tbh I know by my symptoms now anyway so haven't done any this month n having a break from it all. Did u get a positive opk? U will ovulate in a day or 2 from that then. I get cramps, achey hips n allsorts in ovulation x

I didn't manage to take the opks when I should have as we were away for the weekend. Yeah temps stress me out. I said I wasn't going to do them after O this cycle but because they are so weird I've kept on doing them. :wacko: I'm so sure I O'd though because of my cramps, there's no mistaking them for anything else. Unless of course you can still get them and not O. Oh well. Having a break from it sounds good, never thought it would be so draining, always thought it was supposed to be fun!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Tbh I guessed o before the temps this month because I normally get some achy pains 1-2 days before and the ewcm starts two days before as always x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn- the last couple cycles have drained me I think that's how I've ended up with uti a couple weeks ago n now got a virus. I have had some strange knitting feelings down there in my ovaries and some strong cramps today not like my normal ovulation cramps but just like what I had when I got my chemical a few months ago. Got a funny feeling that one bd we did Monday night may have possibly caught!, it's the one month I would choose not to if I could as I have so much on upto Christmas n over Christmas n didn't plan on a due date right in August! Not worrying and constantly thinking about it tho what will be will be! Hope you caught that egg! X


----------



## TMWREM

I'm on CD 16 today and 3dpo from when I think I O'd and having a lot of lower back pain pretty strong cramps across pelvic area and had a few twinges in my V. I've had a slight sore throat since O day and my neck is so stiff and sore out of nowhere this evening


----------



## hopefullys

Well ive woke up with this soreness and when I turn over in bed or try sit up ive got this like pulling soreness right on my knickerline more so in the left side. I hope its nothing x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've still got a sore throat and cold. I kept getting light period cramps yesterday and my boobs are sore if I lie on my front but who knows. In a sense too it would be easier for a bfn as its the week before my daughters birthday and I normally have to stay in hospital for a while after with Gd so wouldn't want to miss her birthday x


----------



## mrs unicorn

hopefullys said:


> Unicorn- the last couple cycles have drained me I think that's how I've ended up with uti a couple weeks ago n now got a virus. I have had some strange knitting feelings down there in my ovaries and some strong cramps today not like my normal ovulation cramps but just like what I had when I got my chemical a few months ago. Got a funny feeling that one bd we did Monday night may have possibly caught!, it's the one month I would choose not to if I could as I have so much on upto Christmas n over Christmas n didn't plan on a due date right in August! Not worrying and constantly thinking about it tho what will be will be! Hope you caught that egg! X

Got quite excited reading that! Fx for you! What DPO are you? I've had a massive temp increase this morning, the highest I've ever had in the 3 cycles I've been doing them. At the moment FF and me don't agree. I am a bit confused about when I o'd. If it really was as late as cd16 then we're def out this cycle, last bd would have been -3 O. I feel much more relaxed though now. Think I was more concerned that my body wasn't functioning as it should regardless of o day.


----------



## hopefullys

Well i think I might of ovulated around cd11 which would be day after bd. I could be wrong I dunno cos I didn't do an opk this month as they are always positive on same days. I can sit up without it hurting so don't know what that is at all. I had the knitting sensation in bed last nite then Just woke up with this. 
For u they do say that sperm can live upto 5 days so don't count yourself out! Fx for u! X


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes I feel same I hoping for my period too this month in a sense don't mean to sound bad but it might not be the right time! X


----------



## hopefullys

I worked that out wrong I think I ovulated 2 or 3 days after we bd that's why I thought we be ok but I guess it can only take 1 strong swimmer!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Agree with you both there - this month was the least favoured for us, so I won't be too gutted with a bfn. But I'd also be over the moon with a positive. We were actually going to wait until next cycle before TTC because of timing but I was anxious that it might takes ages so wanted to start ASAP. Think DH also felt (eventually) that he shouldn't let his work dictate the rest of our lives. It's good that we're all a bit more relaxed, and it's nearly Xmas! Bet I'll be super anxious next cycle as I'd love a sept baby (just like me!!) although poor thing would be a Virgo - super obsessive (just like me!)


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh will be interesting to see if any of us get one but I sure as won't be testing unless I'm late as the chances r extremely slim. Hopefully I can be nice n merry over Christmas! I had to lie down this afternoon had strong pains in my groin and hips couldn't do much for a while, does my head in! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Tbf I don't think I'll get a bfp this month I have barely any symptoms so means more wine for me &#128586;


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm with you there blakes. All the wine, cheeses and deli meats! :wohoo:


----------



## hopefullys

Yes girls I think out of all the months this is the best n defo one we don't mind getting a af when it means wine, cheeses and pate!! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Talked too soon, I'm feeling absolutely awful. Nausea, bad stomach (sorry tmi), bad headache, strong period pains and dizziness it's horrible. I had to come home early from seeing my family I feel that ill x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Fx feeling awful will lead to something really good! But hope you feel better soon too. X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Mrs so do I, it's my birthday tomorrow so i don't fancy feeling like this for it lol. It's so strange as I've never had this before though so it's very new for me and I've literally only got rid of my cold x


----------



## hopefullys

Happy birthday for tomorrow blakes!!! Hope u feel better. I'm feeling odd, dunno weather it's all post ovulation but got new symptoms today! Got loads and loads of creamy cm I know it's tmi but like thick n white, I've never had all this before. Had this pressure down there n a feeling when I'm walking as if it's diff down there. lots of strange twinges n just a general feeling of swelling inside. My af a while away yet but I will be going to doctors if not as I hope it's not something else n not right x


----------



## hopefullys

Another symptom I forgot to mention is I get keep like a shooting pain right inside! Comes n goes every now n then


----------



## TMWREM

I've been really nauseous today, gassy (tmi), and my boobs are extremely sore, and my neck is really sore too. My husband has been sick all weekend so we haven't Bd in awhile he has pneumonia. I was so confident at first this month now I'm starting to feel it didn't work but either way I will be happy as like everyone else I will enjoy the Holidays either way. Happy Birthday tomorrow Blake's!! How old is everyone if you don't mind me asking? I'm 25


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I'm 27 now &#128586;

All our symptoms sound quite positive, I woke up to having more stomach cramps again but had to redo my temp as the first one beeped within seconds at 97.51 and I've never had it been within two seconds of being in my mouth so literally turned it off then on again and it's shot up. Really sorry to hear about your hubby twrem I hope he feels better soon x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm 31. Hope your husband feels better pneumonia Is horrible my mum had it a few years ago. I don't even know why I'm symptom spotting this month we hardly bd at all! Just new symptoms but will take them with pinch of salt as don't wanna drive myself mad with them! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm 30. Happy birthday blakes :cake: hope you are feeling better and have a lovely day celebrating!

Oh gosh tmwrem I hope your DH starts to feel better soon, sounds awful.

I'm not sure why I'm symptom spotting either as I don't even know if I'm 4 or 8 DPO! :dohh: I'm going with 8 DPO mainly because I can't bear the thought of being 4 days back! All my symptoms seem to be matching up with 8 DPO though. I had like stinging tingling feeling on left side of uterus for a few hours last night, then a bit sharper for a minute or so. It was like if you put on a heated muscle rub (deep heat) you get that cold/hot tingling feeling if you know what I mean?!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Also forgot to mention that I've started testing! :test: I love poas! All BFNs though, but I find it's a gentler let down.


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Girls. He was advised by the Dr to stay off work a few days to rest and recover but being stubborn he went to work this am and I'm sure is going to over do it. I woke up with really bad lower back pain and cramping. I'm not cramping favoring one side to much but its more central and sometimes random stabs to the right. And I'm super gassy (tmi) but yeah it sounds like were all about the same this month so guess we will see. I'm not going to test until next Friday unless some really positive symptoms arise. I'm currently 6dpo from what I think was the day I O'd


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's exactly how I was yesterday with everything else too twrem x


----------



## jalilma

Happy birthday blake!


----------



## TMWREM

My back/hip area is the worse part. Its an actual pain. And Tylenol does nothing for me :-( Really wish there was a way to just know if it was a pregnancy or not so I could take better pain reliever if it wasn't pregnancy.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thankyou jalilma hope you and baby bump are keeping well.

Mine keep changing from low period type cramps to cramps in left ovary area as such x


----------



## TMWREM

I'm not supposed to start AF until the 16th-18th so I think its to early to be feeling cramps from that but who knows


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm supposed to be 14/15 but my cramps are starting to get pretty strong again and are never like this a week before af. I'm only 6dpo so af definitely shouldn't be showing yet. I'm just hoping my luteal phase isn't deciding to be 9dpo again x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've just realised tmwrem we are actually the same dpo! x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm not sure what dpo I am as didn't use opk but if I go on what I usually am in about 4/5 dpo x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I was going to say hopeful we are always pretty much the same too x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes not far behind u! X


----------



## TMWREM

That's awesome were all right together. Hopefullys when do you plan on testing?


----------



## hopefullys

I wasn't going to test unless I get a late AF which is very unlikely but might just do one Sunday n check if my symptoms persist I will see I'm kinda wanting to get my AF this cycle tho seen as its Christmas! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Af due 14/15 for me - or if I really did o late FF reckons it'll be 18th. Really weird not knowing when she'll arrive. Fed up of this cycle and my crazy temps already. Just wish it'd hurry up and finish so I can enjoy the festive celebrations! Plus next fertile window is between Christmas and new year!


----------



## hopefullys

Yep it sure will be nice to enjoy the festive celebrations soon! Lots of nice food n drinks so not a bad thing to get those bfn this cycle! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

And I'm pleased about my fertile window being when we are both off work for a couple of weeks. It'll make getting bding in much easier!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've still got those cramps and backache this morning and they're still pretty strong. I'm just hoping to get an answer now as I'm sick of waiting this month haha x


----------



## mrs unicorn

your temps looks good too blakes. When are you planning on testing?

No symptoms here for me, bbs were hurting quite a bit yesterday which is often the case for me. But def don't think it is our month.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to test Friday I think if nothing as I'll be 10dpo then but I'm not sure wether I'll have a 9day lp or 12 day but I'll find out from my temps soon enough. My bbs are really sore today but I had it last month too x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm just sick of getting niggles n shooting pains down there n had burning nipples for a bit today! My body seems desperate for it to be more lol x


----------



## TMWREM

Blake's were in about the same boat. I'm cramping and have the back ache again today pretty strong. My BBS are sore also and sensitive. I'm going to try and hold out until next week to test. I'm already tired of this tww


----------



## hopefullys

Well the amount of creamy cm I've got is ridiculous I've never had anything like this. Not long got home and really strange thing is all,I can smell is a really strong smell of the washing powder from my washing on the radiators it's weird!!


----------



## TMWREM

As the day went on I started getting headaches to the point of needing med. I also have been craving "breakfast" type food late at night. Last night it was cereal and tonight was waffles. Had few waves of nausea but trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've just got the cold again I can't literally shift it. My temps gone up this morning which I hope means I'll have a 12 day luteal phase rather than 9. Sore bbs have gone every now and again some nausea but still got the cramps just duller now x


----------



## TMWREM

My cramps are slim to none now but back still hurts. And now have a slight runny nose. My cm today has been pretty thick/creamy and cervix is now very high soft and closed


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've got a big hunch that this won't be my month anyway.....but it means more wine and Stilton &#128522; X


----------



## hopefullys

Not long now til u know girls, I'm not bothered I just wish these symptoms would go away! Every month it's something different! Went out last night n had couple glasses of wine was nice! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

I still don't really have any symptoms. Bbs are fine, no cramps. Had a skin break out today which I normally do around 10 DPO (FF must be wrong surely) took an IC this morning, bfn. Might not do anymore now, so sure I'm out. I'm having a coffee in bed which is fab - I love coffee but have stopped it because of TTC.


----------



## hopefullys

I'm really tired today, had cramps and niggles in my belly and lower down. I tried cutting out stuff last few cycles but now I'm just carrying on as normal as not much worked anyway so enjoy your coffee! Still got loads of creamy cm I'm showering loads cos it. My af not due til a week tomorrow so just going to enjoy my Christmas party Friday as normal as way too early to test anyway! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm exhausted today since I woke up, the last few nights I've wanted to go to bed at 9. Hardly any cm but I'm pretty sure it was the same with my daughter. Cramps and backache have started again but lower down now I'm sure I'll find out soon but temp hasn't dropped for a 9 day lp yet so fingers crossed it stays high because even if I'm not pregnant a 12 day lp each month would be amazing x


----------



## jalilma

Looks awesome blake! So excited for you... Hopefully this is it!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Jennifer I hope so but I'm not reading too much into the temps as they went high month and then suddenly dropped x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Okay this is a tmi but I just sneezed and it made my nipples painful lol so strange x


----------



## mrs unicorn

:rofl: oh blakes that made me laugh!!


----------



## hopefullys

Lol when is your af due blakes? I just feel weird this cycle much less stressed tho as we ntnp x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I've just realised that my entire fertile week next cycle we are either stopping at someone's house or we have people stopping with us as its over the Xmas/new year week. Sigh! And there's me thinking we'd have loads of bding opportunities as well be off work. Ah well, guess we'll try our best


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh I know exactly what you mean hopeful without opk I feel a lot more relaxed and even hubby has noticed. 

Honestly you should of seen my face :huh: it's the most random thing I've ever had. They stopped hurting a couple of mins later and even a Google search came out and apart from being heavily pregnant doing it nothing else is on there haha x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nothing to say you can be sneaky about it Mrs :winkwink: it will make it adventurous and exciting x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Unless my temp drops tomorrow for af I think it will be due Sunday (12dpo then) x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh not long blakes! I still keep getting these cramps and these like little flashes of like a stingy feeling in both sides above my ovaries going into my belly, very odd. I hope it's nothing bad. I'm due for my smear so ringing up tomorrow to book it x


----------



## TMWREM

My neck is extremely sore and my back hasn't yet let up. I'm so tired today and the runny nose from last night is now gone but my boobs are kinda doing the same Blake's I keep getting shooting stinging sensations in them and they are so tender it hurts to touch


----------



## blakesmummy09

Temp has dropped today :cry: I'm hoping it's a implantation dip but I really doubt it tbh. Means I'm back to 9 day lp which is not what I wanted x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakes, I'm sorry. It's so cruel. Are you taking anything to help lengthen your lp? Not that I know anything about it but heard a few ladies on here saying they take stuff. Xx


----------



## Inkedlady88

I feel you Blakes. I just had my temp drop below cover this AM. AF is due either today or tomorrow which only gave me about a 9 day lp too. Just waiting for AF at this point.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm taking seven seas supplements but my lp was 12 days last month so in not sure if it can really just have one long month or wether it's more likely that they will continue as 12 days now and the 9day ones were just where I came off the pill as I had a big increase in cm generally in my 12 day lp as if the pill was now finally out of my system. Think it's going to be a wait and see thing &#128542; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

how many cycles have you been off the pill? I'm on my 5th now and am wondering if that means it's all gone and my body isn't affected anymore. I've had 3 cycles ov on cd13 and 28 days, then 4th was Ov cd13 but 27 days, this cycle I have no idea whats going on!! (ff is suggesting ov cd15 and 31 days) I think some variation is normal but only a day or so. So will be waiting like you to see if af comes mon/tues or fri.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've been off it 4 months now but last month there was a definite increase of cm all month as if it now is out of my system as such x


----------



## hopefullys

Well I've been off mine a year now but only officially trying 4 cycles ago as had a lot on over the summer. It took me a good 6 months for pill to leave my system the amount of hormone difference has been a lot. I've still got the cm today and stretchy feelings down below. Look on the bright side girls if u get your af and enjoy Christmas I know I will. We have only bd once this cycle so chances are hugely Hugh of me getting my at! With not being well and actually preferring to have my af this time I just haven't felt like bd x


----------



## mrs unicorn

This is only our second month ttc but it already feels like forever, it completely takes over my mind. I'm hoping the next cycle will feel quicker with Christmas and new year etc I'll be distracted. At least I won't have to dodge the drinks over christmas if af does arrive (99% sure she will) - our families mention us having babies ALL THE TIME, so if I wasn't drinking they would notice straight away.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I think until u get that bfp it's best to just carry on as normal, I feel like we have been trying forever too! First few cycles I was obsessed with testing but now got to relax as it has done no good for my nerves at all I've gone worse! Totally relaxed now and not buying anymore tests I have one frer and one digital that I save for after Christmas n if I get a late af. Try to put it out your head as much as poss I know it's really hard tho but least u can chill out then n enjoy the festive season! Least we will of all had these horrible periods before the big day! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

I am still a bit obsessed with testing, but only with IC. Fx I'll chill out a bit next cycle. I have 2 FRERs and one digital which I won't use until the day I finally get something on an IC.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I haven't even dared test lol it's too early I think as I'm not positive what this temp is going to do tomorrow, likely it will bring af but who knows x


----------



## blakesmummy09

My ov is due Christmas Day next time so I don't think at all that'll be a successful month with playing Santa for the kids and entertaining the in laws lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Why don't u try not temping or anything coz that stresses u out n try take it easy n hopefully if not this month it will just happen, that's my motto from now on! U know u r ovulating by now and had kids already so I'm sure I will happen soon enough, fx for u x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn I had loads of ic too but found I was driving myself mad so not bought anymore now just leaving it be x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Temping really helps us with timing haha I don't know know wether this lp shortness is something I had before or not lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

you know what, I'm going to take your advice (even though it wasn't meant for me!) I'm not going to temp next cycle. I'll be getting up at different times coz i won't be a t work, sleeping at others houses, drinking and staying up late so they won't even be accurate. Might try to do opks, but I didn't manage to do them right this cycle when we were away so what chance have I got when we are traveling and entertaining all over the place. ahhhhh I feel better already!


----------



## hopefullys

Lol I meant it for all of u anyway cos as I've read through the forums the temping seems hard work and a lot of people have said to me that I was stressing myself out too much at first doing opks and not to do them from now on as the chances r higher when u r less anxious and having done that this cycle I feel so much better. I know I have been ovulating as when I was doing them they was coming up positive at same times and I was getting all the same symptoms as I'm very aware of my body which does my head in sometimes! Maybe if we all relax and not temp or opk and just do it every few days or as n when we can we might all catch in the new year a bit easier? That's my theory so hoping it will work lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Glad u feel better already unicorn! &#128512;


----------



## TMWREM

Today it seems as all symptoms are gone besides the sore boobs which are still very sore and sensitive. I'm dpo as of today. Going to try and hold out to test until next week


----------



## hopefullys

Ive had cramps all afternoon n feel mega moody n emotional I don't like it. Must be hormones I feel like going back on pill when I feel like this. Anyone else suffer with moods n feeling crappy? I'm on cd19


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh definitely hopeful I was so snappy at my husband yesterday it was unreal. Af hasn't arrived yet but I keep getting af pains and then they subside. I'm hoping they hold out until the 12dpo so I can have that longer lp becaus if it's 9 I'll have to keep temping so I can show the doctor and see what they suggest x


----------



## hopefullys

Pmt is horrible int it I've defo gotten worse since been off the pill! Hoping your af doesn't arrive for u. I'm out tomorrow on my works do so won't be on but will be logging in Saturday for any news from anyone! X


----------



## TMWREM

I'm meant on the last post I'm 9dpo so 10dpo today. I had a weird stinging cramp type feeling earlier that lasted about an hour was so weird and since then when I have to pee my bladder feels like its gonna bust. Hope its a good sign


----------



## blakesmummy09

My temp has gone up which means I'll have a 12 day lp. I'm so relived as its so much better than 9 lol. Hope you girls are feeling ok today I'm just crampy and full of cold still. Everytime I blow my nose since I've had this I've had specs of blood which is not normal for me x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yes, that's great news blakes! 

I also get bad moods. I'm mostly teary, upset and snappy. But mainly with work not DH. I wasn't like this on the pill. Never cried. It's a bit of a running joke in my family about how I never cry!!! I just used to get very angry. Now it's cd22 and 24 that I have my low crying moods. So weird how it's always the same days. Least I know it'll pass.

Not much going on with me, had strong nausea yesterday - wondering if it could be to do with whatever gives me my crying mood through. Didn't sleep well last night so today's temp is out, well this whole cycle is a weird one for me! Bbs hurt and gentle cramps but thats all normal. 9/12 DPO Bfn this morning. No more testing for me. Unless of course FF is right and af arrives late, I'll prob test again then.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh god I know the nausea I had it awful last night just before I went to bed it came so strongly. I've had slight cramps this morning but been helping the mil so haven't noticed much x


----------



## mrs unicorn

My mum just called me and asked if I was planning on getting pregnant in the next 3 months as she's seen a baby present keepsake thing but it has 2016 on it!! :sad2: wtf?! I thought by saying we wouldn't be TTC until some point next year it would stop this kind of crazy. I said it would be a nice idea but don't bother. As if that actually just happened!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no &#128542; It's so hard our families don't know we are trying as we told some close friend and one of them keeps asking if I'm pregnant every month and it's getting stressful x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh that's awful. Why do people think it's ok to ask such things? I would never do that even if I knew they were TTC.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't get me wrong another of my friends asks how I'm feeling etc but she's currently ttc herself so it's fine but the other tries to rub my stomach &#128548; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

What?! Some people are so insensitive! I'm sure they don't realise that's what they are doing, but come on, it's not acceptable!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know it's really annoying as it isn't stressful enough ttc, how are you feeling now x


----------



## blakesmummy09

The dreaded drop has come af will arrive tomorrow &#128542; So I'm out this cycle x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh sorry blakes. I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you next cycle though. No idea what my temps are doing, not their usual pattern at all. Don't even know what DPO I am either!
I told DH about my mums call and he wasn't happy. Says it's no one else's business and he's right. I'm laughing about it now but I was upset. Anyway if there was ever a good month for it not to happen it's Christmas!


----------



## hopefullys

I woke up yesterday morning at 5am with the most intense pain in my left hip bone behind there was so strong I thought if it gets any worse I'm guna have to go to a n e! It went off after a bit thank god. I just did a frer n totally stark white negative so don't know what it was. Glad I'm due for my smear, could be something wrong going on x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope the temp drop doesn't mean anything still blakes! I know what u all mean with people asking I get that too dos everyone knows and I'm like we will see hopefully next year we will try! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to not temp next cycle as I know I ov around Christmas Day but I don't want to be stressing with it all when I want to be concentrating on our family and having a lovely time x


----------



## blakesmummy09

The next cycles a good one anyway as it was the time we concieve our daughter and my husband found out we were expecting right before his birthday x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh undo right not temping, u know roughly when u ovulate so might happen quicker if ur not temping and stressing. Hopefully some new year bfps!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sounds good. I won't be temping either. My boobs hurt so much today, more than I've ever experienced, and they are huge! If I hadn't done an IC this morning (bfn) I'd be hopeful! Guess my body is still adjusting to no bcp. I get the feeling I'll never be able to tell by symptoms when I do finally get a bfp, damn hormones!


----------



## blakesmummy09

See sore bbs like painful to lay on my front with are a strong pregnancy symptom for me as I had it both times with my kids x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due tomorrow hopeful so it's definitely down to that but there's always next cycle x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Stop it you're getting me excited!! Only joking :winkwink: I would be if it wasn't for all the bfn's. They normally hurt on the sides but it's on the front/top and even when I'm sat still. So annoying.


----------



## hopefullys

Symptoms r horrible rent they n so misleading, I had pains and burning in my boobs the last week but leads to nothing so I've stopped listening to them but always when I try brush them off I then get another diff strong symptom like that pain in early hours! I keep thinking what if it's something wrong n not related to ovulation at all, trying not to worry but booking my smear Monday anyway x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Try not to worry, I'm sure it's just one of those odd things. I get sharp pains occasionally that wake me up in the night. It's scary but I had my ovaries scanned a couple of years ago (it was for a different kind of pain. Turned out it was a food intolerance, but doc wouldn't listen. Wasn't even near my ovaries!) and I had a smear done just before we started TTC, so I'm all clear hopefully even though I do get those pains sometimes. Hopefully it'll put your mind at rest though. X


----------



## TMWREM

My boobs are still insanely sore like really painful! All my other symptoms are completely gone and I actually have had a pretty good energy burst past two days. I took a test this morning and it was BFN but not supposed to start until next week.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed rem that something comes of it. Af arrived for me today so I'm onto the next cycle with NO temping and opks lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks unicorn I do feel a little bit better knowing it's not just me that 
Gets all these random symptoms! Hopefully my smear will be ok I will be a bit nervous waiting for results. My ovary areas r sore today which is a common post ovulation symptom, weird int it when it's Like 12 days after ovulation! Blakes- sorry u got your af, time to relax and enjoy Christmas! Let's see how no temping n no opks helps us catch that egg, defo much less stressful girls I have to say! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh yes it's horrible waiting for that letter, always nervous!

Well girls, started spotting this eve so looks like af is due tomorrow right on time. At least FF is wrong and I'm keeping regular cycles.


----------



## hopefullys

Aw nevermind unicorn least u can now chill for Christmas and no stressing it's kind of a relief int it when af shows and time to chill. I will be next as I did a ic earlier as I had one left that came with frer n was totally negative! Fingers crossed we all stress less n get those new year bfps! X


----------



## TMWREM

I took another cheapy this morning BFN.. Both Calendars now say that I should start next Saturday which would make a 30 day cycle. I'm 12 dpo today so I may just be testing to early. My boobs are still sore but not near as bad as yesterday. Yesterday they hurt so bad I almost cried. Other than that no symptoms.. I keep going back and fourth and one day think I have to be pregnant and the next think I'm out. Guess I will know soon enough. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## hopefullys

I'm exactly the same I'm really not symptom spotting n then bam I get something like that pain I woke with then cramps n now got insanely sore boobs n armpits n so then each time I think for a bit could it be something then next I'm like no don't be daft n before I know it theres another symptom hitting me! Drives me mad! Ive had all this before I think I just have so many hormones in my body it doesn't know what to do! Roll on the af n my body can settle down again before next cycle! I'm thinking of getting docs to check my hormone levels cos I wonder if there imbalanced! X


----------



## hopefullys

Also I feel like my AF might be on its way early as got soreness n aching my hips n thighs, I know its nothing else in due Friday x


----------



## TMWREM

Hopefullys I know I was so relaxed this cycle and this 2ww has drove me insane. Especially being so close to Christmas wish I would either start or get a BFP already so I could relax a little. Also have any of you girls been diagnosed with any reproductive problems? I have PCOS and Endometriosis and a Tilted Uterus. Was told at 16 I would never be able to have children on my own and we are currently TTC Baby #4


----------



## mrs unicorn

Wow tmw that's amazing! Was the first one a bit of a surprise then? Fantastic though! As far as I'm aware I've no problems. Fx it stays that way. We've not been TTC long - 3rd cycle has just started. I think that's the biggest worry when you haven't had a child before, you just desperately want to be pregnant so you both know all is ok.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no I've just worked out if it happens this cycle, 12 weeks would be our first wedding anniversary! So want it to happen. Can't believe I've let the crazy out the bag already, I'm only cd1!! Need to stop it!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I'm exactly the same Mrs as the next testing would be a week before my husbands birthday so I could stall him if I had a bfp and him find out on his birthday x


----------



## mrs unicorn

That's made me feel a little better, so hard not to work it all out isn't it? Fx crossed for us all! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

In a sense I'm not so panicky about how soon I get the bfp now as my husband has agreed for me to go for a intensive driving course so I can be driving before we have the next one so if I have to wait a few more months it means longer I'd of been driving before the next one arrives x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm so annoyed, hardly any spotting or af today. C'mon body get with it, quit making me wait around! Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.

Blakes that sounds good about driving. I passed my test 12 years ago and have barely driven since! I really should get back in to it but I'm a big scaredy cat!


----------



## TMWREM

Mrs. All 3 of my children we planned the first two took awhile to conceive first one started with fertility meds that made me so sick I couldn't do it anymore so the others were just strictly tracking cycle. This is our last try and originally we said we would give it until January but its coming so fast and I can't stand the thought of my body not allowing me to complete our family. I know I am blessed with what I have but I've always dreamed of 4 since I was a little girl


----------



## hopefullys

Not long now til my period shows I worked out my cycle wrong and I'm due on Friday not Thursday, typical as I'm out sat so will be newly on for that! I want to book a holiday in January for the summer as I thought if I don't get a bfp by then we will go on holiday in early summer so that's looking likely now I will wait for my January period before booking just in case x


----------



## TMWREM

I'm so confused! What was the earliest you guys got your BFP with previous children? I have taken two tests both bfn but I feel so pregnant. I'm starving all the time for past week like I want high carb foods. Today I'm so tired and feel achey. I took a 3 hr nap and can barley keep eyes open. My cervix is high closed soft.


----------



## hopefullys

What dpo r u? I get those symptoms all the time n convince myself I am until the af arrives! Its as if your body tricks u! I hope not in your case but try not to get your hopes up too much just incase like I have previously. I put a lot of mine down to post ovulation and hormones cos I get the hunger, sore boobs even bit of nausea n loads more x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Af still hasn't arrived. I know I'm technically not late yet, arriving today would make it a 28 day cycle. On bcp I never spotted, it was on or off! After bcp I've spotted but only half a day before she arrives so I'm a bit annoyed it's increasing. I bet she'll arrive today when I'm out having lunch with my mum.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed for you girls x


----------



## TMWREM

I just took another test and it is BFN. They are the cheapy dollar store tests. I get sensitive boobs while on my period but I've never had my boobs actually hurt like they do right now. The other symptoms besides the hunger and boobs have subsided and I just get light cramps off and on and nausea that comes and goes. That was the last test I had at home and I won't be buying anymore until Saturday when AF is due if she doesn't show. Good luck this cycle for everyone else.


----------



## blakesmummy09

You girls sound like your having some lovely symptoms &#128522; I think there will be some bfp soon x


----------



## TMWREM

So I was looking at the dollar store tests I bought and they aren't the early ones that you can take before missed period so I looked it up and your levels have to be 50miu or higher for that test so many people aren't getting a positive until one or two weeks after missed period with those.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no rem are you able to get any 10miu ones x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh rem a first response might show now, hope u get that bfp. Not much to report from me just my boobs r sore n full but I've had this before n I just got lots of cm and aching n twinging down there, probs my af getting ready I have a feeling it might come early, due Friday x


----------



## hopefullys

Got yucky period cramps now, unusual for me to get this early but feels like it's on it's way!


----------



## TMWREM

I am tired of seeing Bfn so decided to not buy anymore tests until Friday AF due Saturday. I'm really really praying this is it.. Hopefullys hope you can start soon so you can get started onto the next cycle. Blake's where are you in your cycle now? This cycle has felt forever long this time around for me. I'm on CD 27 of 30 and 14dpo


----------



## hopefullys

I don't blame u, I've not got none left only a digital which is only for when I do get a Bfp. I wont be buying anymore either, think it's a waste of money int it those bfn r horrible n torture rnt they! X


----------



## TMWREM

Yes I've been driving myself insane with the ones I had until I realized today that they weren't the sensitive ones now I feel a little bit of hope. But so scared I've got my hopes up and will be broken if I start.


----------



## hopefullys

Just try think what will be will be and whichever the outcome it's meant to be, try not to get your hopes up too much just in case,mit's horrible waiting int it x


----------



## hopefullys

In the end I found that telling myself that there's nothing i can do now it's out of my hands and I have tried my best this cycle x


----------



## TMWREM

Yeah totally understand. I just feel so much pressure knowing were kinda on a time frame until we decide that's it. Facebook has been taunting me hard core today with all the little suggested things. First was a Christmas Sweater that Said Bumps First Christmas second was a newborn outfit that said Brand New and third was a basket made for the dad as a gift to tell him he is going to be a daddy.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Well I'm still waiting for af! Been spotting for 3 days and I'm now 2/3 days late. Took an IC and bfn :sad2: why is my body playing tricks on me? Maybe FF is right and I o'd late and af will arrive on Friday. Just seems weird that I've been spotting though. Do you think I should take a FRER or am I clutching at straws? And what if af doesn't arrive on Friday,what do I do? Do you go to the doctors about that kind of thing?

When is af due for you girls? Did you say Friday too? Maybe I should just try to calm down and wait it out with you girls. I'm so frustrated!!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh try chill cos at the end of the dat we are all on natural cycles so spotting can be normal. U could do a first response if it would put your mind at ease. My AF due Friday n I got my usual cramps so I'm sure it be on time! X


----------



## hopefullys

Rem- don't put pressure on yourself cos it will happen might just take longer than u thought, blakes shared something a bit ago n was like a percentage of conceiving each cycle and it goes up every month as most couples conceive within a year and it helped me so now I always think each cycle is one step closer to that bfp and the chances go up every month! I put pressure on myself thus year wanting to get pregnant before now as friends already are but now I'm thinking differently and that it will happen when it does n I cant force it! Try chill out a bit n enjoy Christmas and just think that next year is closer to that bfp! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

I don't think it will. The only thing that will put my mind at ease is af arriving or a +hpt and I don't feel any different. Just going to wait it out I guess. I just feel a bit sad because when I told DH I was late his face actually lit up! And this morning when I took a test he was waiting for me. He really seemed gutted it was bfn. I know that is prob what you would expect but he's always been like, he wants kids but he's more scared than excited and it doesn't matter if it takes ages because he's scared!! I don't think he feels like that now. It was so lovely to see.


----------



## hopefullys

Could be that the spotting is your period but just a really light one? How many days late are u? X


----------



## mrs unicorn

It's definitely not af, it's far too light. I have been using tampons on and off because I keep assuming it'll start, but I don't need them. I had pink cm one evening, then next day little bit of dark on tampon so thought yep here she's comes, just a slow starter this time. Then rest of that day and yesterday light brown tinged cm. Nothing as yet today. the longest cycle I've ever had is 28 days and I'm now on cd30.


----------



## hopefullys

Hmm could be start of it, maybe if your stressed too. Hope its not tho but don't want u to get hopes up cos I'm fed up of getting hopes up! It should show on a test now if it was really, unless u ovulated late. Its all speculation til that dreaded af arrives int it! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yep it's horrible. I don't think I'm pregnant. I don't feel any different And surely it would show up by now anyway. I'm just freaking that something is wrong. I'm thinking I'll leave it till I'm a week late (Monday) and if nothing then maybe call the docs and see what they say.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh give it a good few days cos all the stessing n worrying can delay your period n this trying for a baby is defo very stressful and so much pressure. My doctor told me that worrying and stressing and driving myself mad with opks and tests will make my chances lower as its not good for the body so I'm defo taking her advice! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

That is good advice. Thank you Hun. I just had a flip out moment then! I bet af turns up soon you know, she's just playing with me.


----------



## hopefullys

Well I hope it doesn't but whatever the outcome in sure u will get that bfp soon! Ive not got any tests left n I'm glad cos now I wont test unless I get a late period n will have to go out and buy them first so hopefully in the nee year that will happen x


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's why I'm relaxing this month, I'll find the picture in a minute it's based on a 27 year old (my age) but it won't be much difference tbh for either of you x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Here you go hope this helps, I found it so much more reassuring reading this x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Girls! I still haven't started. I'm nauseous first thing in morning and randomly throughout the day and my boobs still kill.. Only two more days and I'll test again with a FRER


----------



## mrs unicorn

Panic over! Af has arrived. Don't think I've ever been so relieved as strange as that sounds. Just glad to move onto a new cycle.

Blakes, I like that chart. Hopefully it means we all have better chances the longer we have to wait.

Good luck tmw!


----------



## Skye1212

I was to have AF on the 15th. As of today nothing yet. Test say negative.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed Skye. Sorry af arrived Mrs but I'm glad you've got an answer. It gives me more hope too as this cycle will be my 5th now x


----------



## TMWREM

Unicorn sorry but glad you feel relieved. Skye hopefully you can get a BFP soon. What dpo are you?


----------



## hopefullys

I like that chart blakes it looks good! I'm on cycle number 5 nearly! Think I got yet another water infection &#128545; back to the docs i will be! My body is all over the place lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Sorry unicorn but hopefully this next cycle will be much more relaxed for everyone, no opks or temping is the way forward! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Skye, af was randomly late for me this cycle and as you can see I panicked! Hope she doesn't arrive for you too.

Oh no hopefullys, get yourself to the docs ASAP. You don't want that over Christmas. Thankfully they are normally easy to get rid of. And yes I'm already enjoying not temping!

Cycle #3 for us so I'm a bit behind you girls, but we need to see some new year bfps. I keep telling myself 'you'll get pregnant in 2016' (hopefully!) and that's sounds so good!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up hope Mrs we have a very high chance to fall pregnant within a year so 2016 will be our year! 

Thanks hopeful I'm so much more relaxed this month and my husband has noticed it too x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm sure you've been asked this before blakes, but how long did it take you with your two little ones?


----------



## TMWREM

I feel so much better today. I was really stressing yesterday and realized its not worth making myself a mess. What's done is done and worrying won't do anything but make me crazy. So today I'm gonna try and stay off of the phone as much as possible and just enjoy the day and get my cleaning done. I'm due to start Saturday and will update you all when I have news of AF or BFP. Blakes hopefully being relaxed will really help this cycle.. Hopefullys hope the Dr can get you fixed up before the Holiday. And Skye keep us updated.


----------



## bree03

I'm pretty sure I'm out, too. :/ Tested BFN on FRER with FMU this morning even though I know it's too early... I'm only about 8/9 dpo. But I've been having AF-like cramps for going on 3 days now, and I've not really had any early preg symptoms besides a little bit of nausea and dizziness yesterday. Grr. Was so hoping I would be able to surprise DH with a BFP for Christmas. Oh well. Next month maybe. :)

On to cycle #8...


----------



## hopefullys

I'm waiting for my AF to show, not arrived yet and never late but there's always a first! Not got water infection luckily just a bit run down, all the stress of trying last few months had taken its toll! Defo been better this month with no opk tests n tbh hardly bd anyway! Will let you know when she arrives! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys you're right there's a first time for everything! But fx she doesn't arrive late like mine. Hope you are feeling better, we must not forget to take care of ourselves. It does take its toll on body and mind. Will you get much time over Christmas to relax?

Bree, you're not out. 8/9 DPO is really early to test. Hang in there. X


----------



## TMWREM

GIRLS!!! I'm pretty sure I've got my BFP on a FRER I saved my fmu and came home after running to store and used it and got a faint BFP but definitely there! I'm shaking but gonna wait and test again in morning with fresh fmu


----------



## blakesmummy09

Congratulations rem so pleased for you.

Both of my children were concieved on the pill but I'd been with my sons dad a year and I fell pregnant and my daughter 4 months with her dad x


----------



## hopefullys

Well she still not here but I'm not talking for it lol I have never had a late period in years but thought I might at some point just to trick me! X


----------



## bree03

mrs unicorn said:


> Bree, you're not out. 8/9 DPO is really early to test. Hang in there. X

Thanks mrs unicorn :) I was really discouraged earlier but after receiving two emails from adoption agencies i am feeling better about life. DH and I had two mc's prior to getting married in May and a chemical directly after our wedding, so we have decided if adoption works out before we get preg then that is what we will do! I just have a feeling he would prefer to have biological children first and its stressing me out to feel so pressured with something I can't control. 

My cramps have gone away and AF doesn't feel so imminent now, so we will just see. I didn't get BFPs until 12 and 14 dpo with my mc's so there is still some hope. :) with my chemical, I honestly dont know how many dpo I was! 

I just started temping for the first time yesterday morning. I know I have no basis to go on but yesterday was 98.27 and today was 98.36. From what I am seeing it seems that's a little high for feeling so close to AF...? But I know everyone is different. What do you think?


----------



## hopefullys

Omg rem!! So hope that is your bfp! Post a pic? Fingers crossed for u! X


----------



## TMWREM

I don't know how to post a pic. I'll get on my computer once I can and try that way. I'm on my phone now.. I'm pretty positive its right! I had such a gut feeling. And my boobs are still so sore!! I will update you all as soon as I take another test or five lol! Thank You guys for all the support and really praying all of you get your BFP soon!


----------



## hopefullys

Fab! What day is your AF due? So happy for u! Congrats! Looking forward to a pic! X


----------



## TMWREM

AF is due tomorrow. I went back to town this evening and bought a 2pk of FRER and took one when I got home and another faint BFP but still very well seen. Will take another in the am and schedule blood work Monday!


----------



## hopefullys

Congrats rem that's brilliant! Let us know how your test from today goes! My AF came this morning! The joys! Least I be finished for Christmas so not bad timing! Got yucky cramps this morning! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's brilliant rem in so pleased. According to ff I ov in a week so plenty of fun over the Xmas period I think lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh wow rem congratulations! Amazing news!

Hopefullys sorry about af. But at least we can enjoy the festivities!

Blakes I ov around 28/29th so I'm hoping for plenty of bd time too (inbetween the family visits!)

Bree glad you are feeling a bit better. Adoption is a wonderful thing. My mum and aunties/uncles were adopted. It gave them a life that they wouldn't have otherwise had. And you never know, you may well have your own before or after then.


----------



## TMWREM

Hopefullys glad you will be done in time to enjoy Christmas.. Blake's sounds like fun lol! 
Thanks Everyone for the congrats! I've taken 4 tests now all still light but its definitely BFP. Will call for blood work Monday! It just hit my hubby today after the 4th test and he has been all smiles since. I'm so excited our family will now be complete.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've just requested for a pregnancy reading for when I'll concieve, I doubt it would be right but it's a little bit of fun while I wait &#128522; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

What's that blakes?


----------



## blakesmummy09

A physic reading one of the other girls on another ttc group I'm on has just got one so I've requested one for fun as obviously no one can really predict a pregnancy x


----------



## LuLu15

Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## TMWREM

Thank You! Heading to the Dr in the am to get some blood work done to make sure everything is on track.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oooh you'll have to tell us what the prediction is blakes. I'd be to scared to get one. I know, like you say, it's just a bit of fun but if I was told something I didn't like it'd be there in the back of my mind!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I will it should be here by the middle of the week. It always interests me what they'll say but I know it's all down to Mother Nature at the end of it x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Now we've all got a sickness bug in the house apart from my 2 year old &#128542; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakes, you poor thing. I hope you all feel better by Christmas, there's nothing worse.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks I'm feeling a bit better today. Thankfully ov isn't until the end of the week so hopefully we can feel better for it x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Got my physic reading through:

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of April 2016 from a cycle that starts in March. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of December 2016 with attention being paid to the date of the 19th. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.


Let's see if it's true haha x


----------



## TMWREM

That would be awesome Blake's! My daughters birthday is Dec 19th! 

I went to Dr yesterday and my hcg level is only a 15 so I'm still really early and most likely had late implantation. I go back in tomorrow to make sure my levels are rising..


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ooooh I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens blakes! Did you do one when you were TTC before? My prediction is you'll get your bfp before April :winkwink:

Rem, hope all goes well at the docs. Fx you get a much higher result next time. X


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I've never got one before so I though it would be interesting to see if it comes true.

Hope the visit goes well rem x


----------



## hopefullys

Hopefully u will get that bfp before then blakes! Rem hope that goes up next time for, glad you got that bfp! Nice to see one on this thread! I'm still on my period, will see how my next cycle goes x


----------



## TMWREM

Thank You guys but I am miscarrying now. Had blood work done this morning and levels only had went up six points and this evening started bleeding and cramping really bad..


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no rem, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## hopefullys

Oh no sorry to hear rem, gutted for you x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm so sorry rem :hug:


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks girls!! Dr said I should just pass it all on my own naturally. I've never been through anything like this and its been extremely hard to grasp what's happening. But I still believe God has a plan and everything will be OK.


----------



## blakesmummy09

That is very true everything in this world has a reason and a purpose x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes I believe that too n whatever the reason this has happened for its meant to be. Hope we all get those sticky beans in the new year x


----------



## TMWREM

Yes!! So the Dr said I should count this as a cycle but said I could bleed up to 10 days or so. So would I count yesterday as cycle day 1 since it started around 7:30 last night and was heavy by 8pm?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yes that makes sense to me rem, don't think it matters what time of day it starts. Hope it doesn't go on for too long for you. X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hope you girls have had a lovely Christmas, ewcm here so ov is due any day but not feeling hopeful this cycle as me and hubby haven't been feeling great the last few days x


----------



## hopefullys

Well lets see how we all get on without the stresses of opk and temping, much easier. Ive just finished my af so will bd regularly now. I had a lovely day Christmas day but been absolutely full of cold n nasty cough so not feeling good! Hope you girls all had a nice Christmas too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

We haven't bd as yet we've literally been that ill as the whole family has had the bug too. I had ov pains yesterday but no more ewcm rather than that one bit so really not sure where I stand this month with ov but going to bd as soon as hubby is better and just hope for the best x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh same here blakes ive had a horrendous cold n cough n not moved all day today so dunno when we will start BD. Not had much luck last cycle either as I wasn't well enough to bd hardly, might be a while before I get that bfp! X


----------



## TMWREM

I hope you both get feeling better too and your husband too Blake's.. Here's my crazy emotional roller coaster past week.. Like in the past posts I got two faint BFP's on Friday 12/18 two more on 12/19 faint Sunday 12/20 I had a blood hcg of 15 Tuesday 12/22 blood hcg of 21 started bleeding that night around 7:30pm called Dr next morning he said chemical pregnancy/ early miscarriage I'd pass everything at home bleeding lasted until Thursday night 12/24. Back pain continued and last night 12/27 went to ER and they did another blood hcg and it went up to 37.. I had an ultrasound today 12/28 and Dr apt and were doing another hcg blood Wed mornig. I'm a mess I've been so depressed I've lost a pregnancy to find its still trying to grow and I'm still pregnant but my numbers aren't exactly right.. Ugh


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm so sorry your having such a hard time rem is there any chance that there still is a viable pregnancy at all (sorry I don't know much about the hcg etc) x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think I'm going to be taking an opk this morning as I've not had substantial ewcm this month to know what's going as its going to ease my mind knowing I've missed it or not x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Opk is very light I've missed the surge so ov is either today or been but I have no ewcm now so I'm not sure this month I think most definitely I'm out x


----------



## Aspe

Hi ladies, 
I am back. My history got deleted and it took some searching to find this thread again. I will back read now. I hope some ladies got their bfp :)


----------



## Aspe

Rem.. So sorry to hear. A m/c is definitely hard, emotionally. Hugs. 

Blakes.. Interesting reading. Hopefully you gdt your bfp before April but better April than May eh :)


----------



## hopefullys

Rem...so sorry to hear how the miscarriage is going on for u, is it not possible that it could still be ok for pregnancy? I really hope it sorta itself for u, must be so upsetting x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes, ive had no ovulation symptoms either n just realised in on cd11 and I usually get my positive opk around cd12. Might miss it this month too but I just cant be bothered to waste the energy thinking about it constantly so just going to bd as n when we feel like it n see what happens. Even tho you have done an opk doesn't mean you have missed it either, I have read so many people saying on here they got there bfp the month they got no positive opk. Maybe that's through not stressing and worrying thinking there out with no opk showing. Try not to worry n just enjoy bd! X


----------



## Aspe

I am 11 dpo and I had a nose dive dip this morning. Expecting af today or tomorrow :cry: This was our last month trying until we get medical care.


----------



## hopefullys

Aw sorry to hear that aspe, how long have you been trying? X


----------



## Aspe

We have been actively trying for 7 months. We scheduled sex, put legs/hips in the air, took opks, and used preseed. I dont get any fertile cervical mucus and my cervical position never tells me anything. These past 7 months have totally consumed my life. I decided I wanted to stop and just told df. We had a miscarriage in August. I am waiting on an appointment to get dye put in my tubes now. Today I seen a tiny bit of my creamy mucus tinted light brown. Usually when my bbt takes a dip, af is around the corner.


----------



## hopefullys

Ok but 7 months is very early isn't it? I had a good chat with my doc other day and he explained to me how normal and natural it is for conceiving to take around a year or even little longer. I had my levels checked in a routine blood test a few months ago and the doctor said my ovulation was very strong as my 21 day hormone level was very good, he said normal is 28 plus and mine was 65! So he said u are defiantly ovulating and hormonal! We have been actively trying for 5 months or so but going to give it 6 months yet. It's totrure isn't it it just seems to control everything so I'm just not doing it anymore I'm hoping it will just happen in the new year x


----------



## hopefullys

We did scheduling sex, hips in air n legs, tried certain positions, used opks and drove myself totally mad in the meantime! Couldn't do it anymore tho it was making me ill x


----------



## Aspe

My thought too. Driving me mad. We had trouble conceiving our first son and with my miscarriage, the hormones was completely at 0 faster than it should be, so doctor wants testing done. 

I had a few picks of light brown in my cm today. Nothing since. If temp goes down again in the morning, af will be here tomorrow.


----------



## hopefullys

Try not to let it take over everything, I have felt much better the last 2 cycles not stressing n putting pressure on us both too. Hope the docs tests come back ok and i believe it will happen when it's meant to be x


----------



## Aspe

I hope so. I hope I can go on fertility meds. Both my df and I like scheduled sex because we knew we done it on the best days. Today, I told him no more scheduled sex. Just fun sex.


----------



## hopefullys

Yes u do right cos I don't think the scheduled sex works too well, well hasn't for us so far! X


----------



## Aspe

I put away my boxes of ovulation tests so they are out of sight. Debating on stopping temping but that will better help the doctor to understand how messed up my body is. Lol.


----------



## TMWREM

I am not sure.. My Dr has me coming in tomorrow for more blood work to see if my levels are still going up. They seem as confused as I am and I asked what the chances of this being a viable pregnancy and everything turning up OK and he said it is probably unlikely but he has seen some crazy things happen in his years and doesn't wanna give up hope just yet. So tomorrow if my hcg hasn't went up at least 10 points I will have a dnc if it's went up 10 or more we will continue monitoring with blood work and ultrasounds until we can see something more clearly.


----------



## Aspe

Fingers crossed there is a healthy baby growing. Hugs.


----------



## hopefullys

Yes I got my fingers crossed for you too rem, hope you get an answer tomorrow x


----------



## hopefullys

Aspe I don't know how accurately temping confirms ovulation but if they did blood tests like I had that would show them exactly anyway wouldn't it, I think if you don't opk n temp if poss y will defo find it much less stressful. As for me we should be bd now but no chance as ive been up all night last few nights coughing and kept my bf awake so he sleeping in the spare bed tonite! Maybe tomorrow instead! X


----------



## Aspe

They might do the blood work testing on certain days to tell if im ovulating, but they want to do the dye test first. I heard it hurts so bad. But if it helps me get pregnant, it is worth it.


----------



## TMWREM

Thank You!! I will update once I get results back tomorrow.. Praying for a healthy baby and pregnancy


----------



## hopefullys

Right, they won't do anything here until we have been trying for a year. First they do a sperm count and routine blood tests before anything else. I was going to lie and tel them we had been trying a year but then thought I would leave it be for a bit as we haven't really tried long yet x


----------



## Aspe

My doctor said he knows how bad we want a baby so he lied and said we were trying over a year. It would be awesome if your doctor could do that too.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I think we will if nothing happens soon, I think cos last cycle we only bd once due to me being not well n this cycle same as I'm still in bed with flu n think I'm ovulating today too! Not going well lol x


----------



## Aspe

Oh boo on the flu. My son has the head cold now. I remember one month my df was sick so we never bd much. Boo. I am 12dpo. My temp went up by .01. I have a feeling af is coming though.

Did a cervix check. Feels high, kinda soft, but open. Tinged brown cm. i still think af will show her face. She is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Missed ovulation definitely here &#128542; Onto the next month x


----------



## hopefullys

We r not doing too well r we lol new year new babies hopefully! X


----------



## Aspe

Hopefully New Year babies for all of us. Hopefully.


----------



## Aspe

Well AF got me


----------



## TMWREM

Got my results today and my HCG has DOUBLED! It's a good sign but still need prayers. I go for another blood draw tomorrow and will have results monday


----------



## Aspe

Yay. Sooo glad to hear.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Wonderful news rem, fingers crossed for doubling. Happy new year ladies fingers crossed 2016 is our year for our bfp's x


----------



## TMWREM

Happy New Years Everyone! Hope you were all able to enjoy the holidays.. Praying you all get your BFP's and this year brings all of us new babies!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think I'm going to go back to temping next cycle as I notice all the signs a lot more with it as I didn't notice ov this month plus was ill x


----------



## hopefullys

That's good news rem, happy new year girls! Blakes Im finding I don't notice symptoms half as much but I find It better for me cos its stops me obsessing! I have felt it this week with the cramps but that's it which is best for me! X


----------



## hopefullys

We have managed to bd 3 times this week so at least that's something! I'm very sore again in my ovaries n hips so guess ovulation has happened n prob not a good sign cos I get this every month then get my af right on time so doubt we conceived this time!


----------



## Aspe

This whole ttc process is very hard emotionally


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh it definitely is,
In a sense though I stress less the more cycles I'm passing as such x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep certainly is! When is your at due blakes? X


----------



## Aspe

This month will be our 7th cycle trying. However, this month I am committed to not using opks. I will go hard core after I gets testing and put on fertility meds.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh well I'm sure you will find you are much more relaxed not using opks. I'm like clockwork so luckily I ovulate at same time each cycle. This is our 6 cycle trying but a few of this we didn't really bd due to me not well so should only count our 4 th cycle x


----------



## Aspe

We cover all bases once I get a positive opk. Sometimes we even luck out and bd before a positive. That is why I cant figure out why we cant get pregnant. I have wondered if my body only surges or if my egg is released before an opk detects it.


----------



## hopefullys

The best way they say and friends have told me is to be every other day throughout whole cycle! We did this in September but obviously didn't work! Its hard work bd all the time! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due for me in a week so I'll be heading for my 6th cycle X


----------



## hopefullys

Mine is due on 14th so got a while yet, won't hold my breath tho lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hey girls how are we all? Hope you had a lovely Christmas and new year. I've been good and stuck to the no opks and temps! I also decided to take some time off here in the craziness that is Christmas. It's been good that we've been so busy. So I don't know exactly when I o'd (I'm prob 5-7 DPO) but I think we put in a good effort! At the mo not feeling any different except my skin is so bad! Breakouts every other day, it's awful. And I've been really tired, but thats probably down to a busy couple of weeks.

Rem that's such amazing news! I have everything crossed for you my dear.

Blakes, sorry you missed o. If temps/opks help you then definitely go back to using them. I may do after this cycle as we'll be back at work etc. But I've not decided yet.

Hopefullys good luck hun. You're getting the bding in and that's all we can do.

Aspe so sorry af got you. Good luck for your new cycle.


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed then unicorn I reckon someone is bound to get another bfp soon to follow rem! I've just got my usual monthly symptoms of pains in boobs, being thirsty n few niggles in my ovaries so same old! My friend has revealed her pregnancy today n she only been trying 3 months, kind of makes me wonder why I haven't yet! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw sorry to hear that hopefullys. It's awful when you feel like it's been easy for others. I'm sure it will happen soon. I don't expect anything this cycle even though we've timed it all right. Infact were thinking about booking a holiday for March (that's the next time DH has any time off) we'll prob do a late booking but hoping that will give me something to look forward to/distract me!


----------



## hopefullys

Oh yes a holiday sounds lovely! I think I will be looking in February at holidays for us for the summer as we always book at this time of year for July and I'm not going to bank on a bfp I'm just going to carry on as normal. It seems like all 4 people I know who are pregnant at minute they all caught on straight away within like 3 months, typical! X


----------



## hopefullys

Where abouts r u from unicorn?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I got one of those pregnancy predicted readings the other day (good reviews on here) and I'm predicted Feb for either concieve, bfp or birth so she's thinking Feb/March/may cycle so fingers crossed lol. I've got a friends wedding in April and bought a dress that will allow for a pregnancy bump too and I'm doing an intensive driving course July so knowing my luck ill fall next cycle and be 5/6 months pregnant for it haha or 8 weeks or so with morning sickness x


----------



## mrs unicorn

We live in the north east of the UK. Where are you from? We had quite an expensive 2015 - we got married, honeymoon in USA and bought a house so we could do with not spending the money really! Plus we need a new car! Would rather get a bfp and have to wait a bit.

Oooh blakes, fx for your bfp next cycle!! I found learning to drive quite stressful so I can't imagine it'd be great with morning sickness! Although I have no idea what it's like to 5/6 months pregnant either!


----------



## hopefullys

I'm from south wales, sounds like you had a very busy 2015! When is your AF due unicorn? Mine is a week Thursday. Am having really sore ovaries n hips tonite I've taken painkillers cos its hurting all in my sides and groin and even tender when I wee!
Blakes where do we get the prediction from I'm interested to try it! So hope yours is right! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I paid £7.50 for it hopeful from someone called cheri 22 but she put lots in I'll copy and paste it. 

Hey unicorn I'm a 2015 bride too, we got married 8th August, when did you x


----------



## blakesmummy09

This was what I got:

Hi Laura,

Thanks for being patient with me while i got back to your reading.

They are showing me a little girl who is going to be related to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They are showing her being really enthusiastic. She just seems to be happy and ready for anything that happens to go her way and is able to look at things with a positive outlook. She does not rush into things without a clear head. So unless she is feeling good about something she likely will not move forward with it. I would say that she does have a really good instinct with it, and seems to more times than not really prevent her from going the wrong way.

She is going to have great ideas, and is always creative with how she is going to approach the situation. You will find that people are always going to wait and see what she does and then often mimic her ideas. Shes flattered.

I am seeing her loving to paint, draw or even color and often finding these as ways of letting go of her stress.

When it comes to your daughter, her hair is middle of her back in length and is always going to be good with keeping it nice. She does not want to get it all tangled so often adds a bit of a layered technique to it.

I am seeing her in high school joining alot of the activities. She loves being social and has a good ground work for her best friends. people that you find to be respectful and a good influence with your daughter. Her favorite is the cheer team. Its more about the physical challenges, the tricks that they incorporate into it and have fun. Good group of people.

When it comes to marriage, I am seeing her closer to 27. They will have two girls of their own.

When it comes to career paths, they are showing her linked to working in human resources. Seems linked to hiring and training.



Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri



I googled cheri22 and came to her webpage, she emails in about 3 days to say received payment and get details of how many pregnancies before etc and I got mine within a week after that x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh exciting I can't wait to see if you get some news I'm February or March! I will have to have a good look but scared Incase it says you won't have one!


----------



## hopefullys

I got severe backache tonite as well as the soreness n bloating it's doing my head in cos I'm wondering what it is! Can't be ovulation can it? I'm on cd17. I really don't feel like bd tonite so wish I knew what it was n weather to bother or not! The backache is awful n I'm a bit nauseous n gassy. I looked at ovulation calculator. It says I should of ovulated on 31st December so I'm confused x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It could be a late ovulation Hun I ovulate day 16-18 normally but I get ov pain and backache at the same time x


----------



## hopefullys

We should of bd but I just didn't feel like it! Will try it next cycle! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

No i know exactly what you mean we couldn't because we were so ill, maybe next month will be our month x


----------



## itwasawendys

Hi, I'm thinking I might be out this month too. I got my period on th 10th December. Had a tiny spot of pink blood on the 24th. Boobs were sore around the 26th/27th. I was sick in the morning on the 30th, 31st and 1st of Jan. I tested yesterday at which I assume is 11dpo with a First Response and it was negative. What do you ladies think? Thank you


----------



## hopefullys

I think it could be way too early as your sore boobs and spot of blood were probably ovulation so bit early yet but hope you get that bfp! I get so many symptoms each month that just mount to nothing! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys my af is due next Wednesday if I have a 28 day cycle, which is most common for me. So a day before you. How are you feeling today? Is your backache any better? 

Blakes we got married end of Feb so not long till our first anniversary! When is your af due?

Afm I've been cramping today and yesterday. Like sharpish twinges on the left on and off. Thing is, looking back at my notes I tend to cramp on these cycle days. Sigh! Only other thing is my bbs don't hurt! Since I've been charting they normally start hurting about 2/3 days ago. Not reading anything into it though, our bodies like to play tricks on us!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh just want to mention - I haven't poas yet! :thumbup: so proud of myself! I normally start at 7 DPO :blush: I'll prob be 9 DPO tomorrow and i have no intention of doing one then either.


----------



## hopefullys

We are all due around the same time then! I've had no backache today just the odd twinge but nothing like last nite. I feel bad tho cost if I was ovulating yesterday as it was late for me to then we should of bd but I just didn't feel upto it. Will try that next cycle tho n bd later in cycle as well even when I don't feel like it. Our bodies play awful tricks on us! My body tried to make me think I'm pregnant every month grrrr! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Glad your feeling better. Don't beat yourself up about not bding. Scheduled bding is a strange thing isn't it? We're still getting used to it! And you don't know for certain if it was a late ov. How long before had you bd before yesterday, you might still be covered anyway. We found that every other day over a week or so much better this time. Think we'll try for that again but we will be back at work so we shall see.


----------



## hopefullys

Well done unicorn for not poas! I have none in at all so can't which I'm glad about I will gO out and buy one if and when my at is late so I'm not too disappointed! We bd last week on Sunday, Wednesday and Friday so that cd9, cd12 cd14. So if I did ovulate yesterday I think the chances r nil nearly unfortunately. We did so much scheduled bding before I didn't enjoy it! Going to make more of an effort next cycle tho defo! We should of bd a few more times since Friday, perhaps that's where we could be going wrong as I think by now I've. Ovulated so not much point in bd but saying that a few cycles ago we bd every other day for the whole month I think that's when we got a bit fed up of it lol it didn't work that cycle obviously! X


----------



## hopefullys

Im going to bd tonite just to make me feel better lol I have a bit of soreness in my ovaries n like a heavy burning feeling but not reading into it as had all this before


----------



## mrs unicorn

Wow, every other day for the whole month is a bloody good achievement!! DH keeps reminding me that he's not 21 anymore when I tell him stories like that!

Unfortunately I still have loads of IC left. I'm thinking I'll test Saturday if I haven't caved by then.....I think it'll be good to use them up and not buy anymore. Still saving my digi for a very late af!

Btw we used to holiday in Wales every year when I was a kid. It was north wales but I have a lot of love for the place!


----------



## hopefullys

Lol it is hard work n like you say it's kinda different when it's scheduled! That's what I did with loads of ic I had I used them up n kept my digital for ages thinking I will only use when I get a positive but one month I was so combined I was I used it! How silly lol I'm in South Wales by Swansea I live In a village it's lovely here n not far from the nice beaches! X


----------



## hopefullys

Convinced not combined lol this spell keeps changing everything!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw we live near a beach too. About a mile away, I absolutely love it! Feel very lucky.


----------



## hopefullys

Bring on spring and summer now I hate January! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due for me Sunday roughly depending on which day I ovulated this month x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Is anyone planning on testing this month or just going to wait for af/no af?


----------



## Aspe

Yay! Cant wait to see if any of you ladies get a bfp this month. I am on CD7, so long ways to go yet.


----------



## hopefullys

I'm not buying any tests im just waiting for late period cos I must have wasted so much money on them! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah I'm not buying anymore once I've used them up. It's funny, I was chatting to my mum about when she was pregnant with me. It took 3 months, typical, although she was 23 but she said she never bought a hpt until she was several days late. I was actually shocked! I guess we have so much info at our disposal nowadays the thought of actually waiting is unbearable. It's probably a better approach though.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh from a lot of people I know that are expecting nealy every one of them concieved in there 3rd cycle too! Yeh defo better to wait for late AF n cos I've used so many over the last 6 months ive wasted so much money! I'm going to have to play the big waiting game this time n have no choice seen as I don have 1 in the house! I'm tired of bfn now n don't wanna see anymore of them! So hoping one of us if not all get a bfp this month! X


----------



## hopefullys

How are you girls feeling today? I'm ok just hungry a lot n tired n little bit crampy, had no pains in breasts since last night it woke me up was such a shooting cramping pain but ok today x


----------



## TMWREM

My beta hcg levels went up to 667 today! I do another blood draw Friday and will most likely have an ultrasound next week.. Dr said everything looks really good!!!! Still no idea why my levels were so off in the beginning or why I had the bleeding I did but I say it's a True Christmas Miracle.. Hoping and Praying for you all to get your BFPs soon!


----------



## hopefullys

That's brilliant rem congratulations! Really pleased for you! Hopefully the rest of us will get those bfps soon! Keep up updated &#128522; x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem that is wonderful news! So pleased for you!

AFM - I had a few cramps yesterday, bbs started to hurt too. They hurt a lot today. I also poas this morning (I counted around 20 ICs so I gotta use them up!!) but bfn. I didn't expect to see anything really at 10 DPO (at the latest and it was smu as I got up in the early hours to pee) but I had a dream last night that I got a positive. Sigh, it makes me sad.


----------



## hopefullys

Oh nevermind unicorn its still very early! Try not to poas anymore yet cos I know how much of a downer its puts u on. Ive got another week yet before af due n no doubt will arrive! I'm around 7dpo today unless I ovulated late x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Rem that's amazing news congratulations.
I really wish af would hurry up now as in getting so impatient knowing there's no chance this cycle but I've got another 3 weeks until ov again x


----------



## hopefullys

Aw blakes I was hoping it might be you next! U never know til That horrid witch doesn't show there's always a chance x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No Hun definitely not a chance this month ov was most certainly missed with that bug. I'm hoping next cycle might bring some better news x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes me too I we r going to really try next cycle maybe we will both get those bfps! I keep feeling nauseous today but think its just high hormone levels from ovulating as doc said that my levels were high on my blood test a couple months ago which explains all the symptoms I keep getting x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I think I have had a bit of a hormone surge this cycle. My skin has been awful and I've had stronger waves of nausea than normal. I hate hormones!!


----------



## hopefullys

Yep sounds like hormones! I will be glad to get back on the pill once we have hopefully had a baby! X


----------



## hopefullys

I've got a horrible taste in my mouth yuk, more stupid hormones lol


----------



## mrs unicorn

I always thought things would be better off bcp but I was wrong!!

I was out with DH today and I saw baby twins. DH gave me a funny look and I said ' what? I'm looking at the baby twins' and he said 'oh I thought you were looking at the food' (we had just had a large lunch!) 'you look at babies and food in the same way now' haha! That did make me laugh!


----------



## hopefullys

Lol nope I've gained a stone in weight since coming off my pilln&#128546; starting a healthy eating diet next week! X


----------



## hopefullys

I've had awful back pain tonite all in lower back n pulling round my belly button, had this before tho why can't my body just chill n stop reminding me! X


----------



## hopefullys

Oh n cramps too that's only new symptom lol


----------



## mrs unicorn

Alls quiet with me. No symptoms. We're starting a healthy eating diet next week too. I haven't put on weight coming off the pill but I am a stone heavier than when we got married. I did lose it for that so I'd like to lose at least half a stone. I'm not overweight or anything (still a size 8) but I'd feel better being less wobbly! We doing the clean and lean. It's not supposed to be a 'diet' more a lifestyle. We did it for 5 months but we fell off the wagon on honeymoon!


----------



## hopefullys

Ive ordered the lean in 15 book to try n got my shopping being delivered today with lots of healthy food on it! I put this stone on within 4 months of coming off the pill! Awful cos I was only a 10 before that! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Guys, I've got a squinter of the faintest ever line on an IC. Not getting excited because it's so faint I can't tell if it's grey or not. Asked DH to look and he couldn't see it at first but after a few mins (and a bit of convincing) he can see something. Just keep telling myself 'it's not a positive, don't get excited'


----------



## mrs unicorn

Here it is, you gotta squint/turn head whilst standing on one leg!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ok so I can't see anything on this now! I think it must compress the picture!


----------



## hopefullys

Oh fingers crossed for u! Have you got a first response to try? Getting excited for you!


----------



## Aspe

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn I can see something on that!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Just done 2 more, both ICs but different brands. 1.5 hr hold - couldn't hold it any longer. Please tell me if I'm going mad, DH thinks I've lost it! I have x2 FRERs but should I wait till tomorrow morning? Just don't want to get my hopes up - these ICs are probably crap!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hopefullys

Omg that top one I can defo see it!! Up to u on the first response can u hold for as long as poss then do one? Ur 11dpo? I just nearly ordered some then told myself no lol x


----------



## hopefullys

That looks like a line to me on the top one I don't wanna get ur hopes up but I'm getting excited!


----------



## hopefullys

I'm really tired today n cramping again right in my ovaries n all way through the middle I'm sat down cos of it


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks, I don't want to get my hopes up either. I'm actually scared to do a FRER incase there's nothing. I'll see how I feel later on but I'll prob give in and do one. Yes 11 DPO if I o'd on cd13 which is most common for me. I'm surprised/nervous as it's still really early, af not due till Wednesday which would mean it's too early to do a FRER till tomorrow. I think DH is worried that I'm getting my hopes up and it might not be anything.

Don't give in and buy any tests. I'm only doing them to use them up! By not testing early you'll know for definite.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Omg I've just done a FRER! DH can def see this one!! Omg I can't breathe!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Aspe

Yahooo. Congratulations :) :)

Can you share what you done last cycle?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww congratulations unicorn in so happy for you &#128522; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks ladies, we're in shock! (Which sounds mad as its what we were aiming for!) 

Aspe, not sure what we did differently really. You can see when we bd in my chart - I normally o on cd13 - also used preseed twice, I didn't do opks or temping. But honestly nothing special. I drank, ate lots of food and was merry over Christmas. Even decorated our dining room over new year!


----------



## hopefullys

Omg omg! Big congratulations that's amazing! So glad one of us got that bfp! U must be in shock! Really chuffed for u x


----------



## hopefullys

What symptoms have u had? X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you hopefullys! I think the main difference this time was my skin broke out badly right from o. Also, I suppose my nausea was stronger but in shorter waves, I had more vivid dreams (normally 2-3 nights, I've had them 5-6 nights) oh and normally my bbs hurt a lot from around cd18-20 this time they started to hurt cd22 but hardly at all. Still don't really, I probably won't notice if I wasn't prodding them! So not much really. Definitely nothing major to make me think 'maybe' my skin was probably the biggest difference but I wasn't letting that get my hopes up as I have had break outs when I was I the pill. All other things like my cramps were just as every other cycle. Apart from last night, had spotting and very light af style cramps. No spotting overnight so hopefully nothing to worry about. How are you feeling today?


----------



## hopefullys

Fab! Ive had bits of nausea in short waves every now n then n lots of cramps n my main one is this backache. Still got that this morning. Had a few vivid dreams. I smoke too, not a lot but have not fancied as many. I bought a vapour yesterday as going to try stop this weekend. Its the first time I've ever wanted to stop. I was terribly cold yesterday all day just couldn't get warm but that's normal for me I'm just a freezer! I have ordered some first response tests but they won't come til I'm due my AF anyway as they are really expensive in the shops x


----------



## hopefullys

So that's unicorn and rem so far that are pregnant! there's me, blakes and aspe to go!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope it's soon as I'm getting impatient &#128514; It's taking so long to wait for the next cycle. Af is due any day now so I'm going to start temping again when it arrives x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I keep feeling impatient but then when I see my friends with there bumps or babies I think no rush for now but then just wanna get my pregnant! Cant believe how many people I know that are at the mo! This year Is huge for babies! U never know blakes that af might not show? I'm 9dpo today x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha no it's definitely going to show its impossible for me to be pregnant this month lol. So many of my friends have just announced pregnancies and I want to join them x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh its hard when others announce int it! Hope next month we have some luck! We haven't bd much this cycle again! Did around ovulation but still not as much as we should. Oh not been well so bit difficult. I said next cycle we r going at it more! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys, I smoke or used to I should say! I've been off them for a few days and I've obviously stopped since yesterday. Haven't craved one at all! Hope you guys don't mind me hanging about over here - it's still early days and well, I'd miss you! Fx!


----------



## hopefullys

That's good unicorn ur body must just know! Have u done a digital yet? Defo stay on here we wanna know how u get on etc anyway n hopefully we will follow soon! My vape cig is charging so I can try it soon! I've not fancied as many cigs last few days so I think I must be ready as I've never felt ready before x


----------



## Aspe

Hope.. There is still hope

I haven't ovulated yet. I really dont even know what days to bd. Usually when I put in a positive opk, my fertile week changes. So this time, going to try to do it on my now given fertile days. Might try 2 days of preseed just because I have no cm. Honestly, I do not feel very hopeful until I get on fertility meds :(


----------



## hopefullys

Aspe I would defo try that preseed cos there seems a lot of people who conceive on it. I'm going to buy some for next cycle n give it a go. I don't need it tho cos sorry for the tmi but when we BD I have lots of ewcm too much sometimes but I just thought maybe that preseed just helps those swimmers! Unicorn used it on last cycle n now she has conceived! Just try bd every other day your chances are much better then. I'm 10dpo tomorrow x


----------



## Aspe

We used the preseed everytime in December and bd before, on, and after ovulation but still never got pregnant. We tried the SMEP but it is hard on bd as my cycles are long.


----------



## mrs unicorn

No I haven't done digital yet, I'm going to do it on weds I think (when af would have been due) I had what I'm assuming is implantation bleeding a couple of days ago - was a bit scary! More than I thought it would be having read bits about it. All gone now and tests are looking good so I'm feeling less anxious.

I would recommend preseed. Not sure if it helped but it won't do any harm. We didn't 'need' it either hopefullys, but I didn't seem to have much EWCM so thought I'd give it a go. Don't use as much as its says on the packet though, I used about 1mg and that was enough. I forgot to mention aspe, I also took evening primrose oil cd2-11 to help increase EWCM. If it worked, I couldn't tell by checking my cm but who knows. I think you're only supposed to take it from cd1 and up to o though.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af has arrived for me &#128542; Means I'm onto the next cycle though x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok unicorn I will look into ordering some where did you get yours from? 
Oh no blakes! Nevermind onwards to your new cycle n I be following you in a few days x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm so glad for it to arrive now as I know it's the next try now, just got to find my thermometer again to start bbt x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I think I got it from Amazon. It came with 9 applicators, some opks and hpt. Was about £15-20 I think.

Good luck with your new cycle blakes!


----------



## hopefullys

Ok thanks unicorn I will wait for AF then order some when it comes n give it a go! X


----------



## Aspe

Oh no on AF. I think I might try fertilaid. I have 2 bottles coming in the mail. Db is suffering with torn neck muscles, so not much bding going to happen this month. I want to throw in the towel completely but oh so hard. We want another child so bad. If I do not get pregnant this year, I am done with it. Way to hard on me.


----------



## Aspe

So weird. I feel like I am or going to ovulate. But I am only on CD 10. My cycles are average 35 days. Either way, cant bd.


----------



## hopefullys

Just go for it when you can aspe, hope you get some BD in somewhere x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ttc is getting me down really badly at the moment, one of my friends has concieved on her first cycle and it's really hit me hard, I'm insanely jealous of her and wondering when it will be my turn &#128542; 

I'm sorry to rant girls but I know you all understand exactly how it feels I'm just getting so depressed over it all now x


----------



## Aspe

I am right there with you blakes. Some days I could just cry and cry.


----------



## noodles13

Hello just popping in to say hi
And I am also in Norfolk :D


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's awful isn't it aspe. Af arrived Saturday so that hasn't helped. I knew there was no hope at all this month but it's still disheartening having it show. 

Where abouts noodles I'm in Attleborough &#128522;


----------



## blakesmummy09

But on the plus side we finally have decided on our baby names.

Bobby John alabaster 
Mila rose alabaster 

&#128522; Just want this bfp to hurry up so I have a baby to put the name to x


----------



## noodles13

We've got a girls name chosen but not the boys name the name I like oh doesn't


----------



## blakesmummy09

We had that with the girls name until he was going through last night and we both really liked it x


----------



## noodles13

I am in norwich :)


----------



## noodles13

We actually had the girls name chosen back when j was pregnant with my son and it's the only one we like lol


----------



## hopefullys

I'm same girls, ive had a lot of pain today in my lower back n really strong burning cramps in ovaries I'm going to have to go to doctors I'm worried at what it might be. Ive had the sore ovaries for over a week now but last night n today its got worse n I struggled in work x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh wow your literally up the road lol.

I really hope you get on hopeful it's very strange x


----------



## noodles13

Yep in the city 
I feek so sick today but I doubt it's anything preggo related as only 2dpo haha


----------



## hopefullys

I called in chemist on way home from work n picked up a hcg test but they had no decent ones only one that was a £1! It was bfn but when I read the leaflet it was for 1 day past late period so dunno what strength it detects but was a bfn! Just thought that might explain the pain but nope! I'm only working tomorrow so going to try do tomorrow n if still got back n ovary pain I will go to docs. Keep feeling like my period is coming n these twinges in my lower back r awful x


----------



## noodles13

If you've got the information leaflet in the box it might tell you what miu of hgc it is sensitive to x


----------



## hopefullys

No I had a look its a rubbish one! Got some frer coming Wednesday and af due Thursday too x


----------



## noodles13

Yeah them little quid tests I find a bit crap too
I like the sainsburys and tesco ones x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh its too early for them but doubt its that anyway I just wanted to rule it out, I wont have the luck of conceiving yet! X


----------



## noodles13

You never know ;)
When we tcc our youngest son.... from deciding on having baby #3 until the bfp was about...... 3 weeks haha
This time I feel it may take a bit longer for some reason the chemical pregnancy has scared me a bit


----------



## hopefullys

Its hard trying to conceive! With my daughter I wasn't even trying but this time its different n much harder! So where are u in your cycle? X


----------



## hopefullys

I'm worried about this back pain tho its still there n really hurts ive never had it before. I wonder if its an infection but ive not felt ill or anything ive just had these cramps n burnt sore ovaries n lower back pain, I hate not knowing n worrying its something serious x


----------



## noodles13

Get it checked out. I say that because my best friend had kidney septis the other week and ended up in hosp over back pain she never thought it would end up something like that 
It started off as a water Infection 

I am 2dpo today x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh IM going Wednesday as working tomorrow but off then unless it gets any worse but ive not felt unwell or anything which if infection u think I would wouldn't u x


----------



## noodles13

She just kept saying she had lower back ache fo about 2 weeks 
It may be nothing maybe you just tweaked it or something x


----------



## hopefullys

I just keep feeling like my af is coming! Strange! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sounds intriguing hopeful as I had that leading up to my bfp with my son. I was so convinced af would arrive I waited until I was a week late to test x


----------



## noodles13

I'm not testing till after af is due
Coz I might come on like last month


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh ive still got it today, ive taken paracetamol for the back and ovary pains. Ive had shooting pains right down there too. Really don't think its pregnancy unfortunately tho I don't have that feeling &#128542; I think I could have a kidney infection but will know tomorrow at doctors x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm going to order some preseed as soon as I get my AF n try that next month. How do u use it n is it messy? Didn't want to have to resort to it but going to have to n also going to take folic acid n try get that bfp! X


----------



## noodles13

I'm not sure
What is it?


----------



## hopefullys

It's like a lubricant that is supposed to help the swimmers get to that egg! Tbh I don't need it as I'm never dry sorry for the tmi but I just seem to see a lot of people who get there bfps say they used it x


----------



## noodles13

Haha don't worry about TMI
For 2 days the day before ov and the day ov 
Must be the ewcm lol but it gets a bit much for OH hahahah
Mega TMI there for ya 

I am 3dpo today I am so impatient I want to know right now lol wish there was a way to know already


----------



## hopefullys

Haha n we r same it gets a bit much for my oh too so dread to think what it be like with preseed! I know the tww is awful its so annoying not knowing! Try keep busy! Hope its your month, me n blakes need to get them bfp too soon! X


----------



## noodles13

Scary at the same time as exciting


----------



## hopefullys

My boobs r so sore tonite it feels like someone is pulling on them constantly, guess it's another af symptom x


----------



## noodles13

Mine were sore yesterday they are ok today tho
I've been ok today nothing to report just really tired for the last couple of days


----------



## Aspe

I got my fertilaid for women come today. debating when to start it. This cycle or next. 

So i checked my cm. it has been creamy past 3 days. Today it got thinner and now its part creamy/clear stretchy. But it is way early in my cycle. Only cd 13. My cycles are 34 days.


----------



## noodles13

My cm is like clockwork ewcm the day before and the day of ovulation
The day after it is sort of dry creamy
My cervix hasn't dropped since before the Chemical pregnancy last month tho its strange


----------



## blakesmummy09

Mine turns creamy the day of ovulation everytime I only have ewcm days before it lol. But my partner finds it too much sometimes too, I thought it was just us but it seems to be a normal male thing. I started temping this morning. So hopefully I can pinpoint ov again too x


----------



## hopefullys

I've got doctors shortly cos I cant bear tho back pain much longer. Just did a hcg test n bfn &#128542; had quite a few symptoms yesterday so I almost convinced myself grrr! Guess not as 13dpo today n due AF tomorrow. Have saved my fmu sample for doctor to test n see what's going on. Think I will do a few opks next cycle blakes n just check its around when I think it is x


----------



## hopefullys

Aspe I would say start it as soon as cos the sooner it works the better! X


----------



## Aspe

Well my temp took a huge dive this morning. Confusing

Lets say I am going to ovulate in a day or 2, fertilaid prob wont work that fast? 

Hope.. Curious to what doctor says


----------



## hopefullys

Well I did a frer n I'm defo not preggers &#128542; I kind of got my hopes up as ad such tender boobs n aversions to certain foods the last couple days n my sense of smell been off but must just be hormone related due to me being due on tomorrow. Doc is going to send me for a scan on tummy n ovaries as it could be a cyst. I hope they don't say ive no chance of conceiving! X


----------



## hopefullys

Also having some blood tests Friday morning x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope it goes well for you let us know hopeful. Opks might put your mind at rest just for a rough guide as to when the surge is x


----------



## noodles13

Oh no I hope it all goes ok for you 
4dpo today why does the dpo drag so much lol


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I just hope I'm not the problem why we haven't conceived yet! Hope I haven't got cysts or anything wrong down there! Hurry up period n onto next cycle I'm getting impatient now I want that bfp! Seems like it's never going to happen x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I'm going to do some opks next cycle n take my folic acid n also just ordered preseed x


----------



## noodles13

It does really drag waiting for the bfp


----------



## hopefullys

I keep thinking what if me or oh r infertile!


----------



## noodles13

Easier said than done but don't jump to conclusions before you know anything xx


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I'm trying not to lol x


----------



## noodles13

I went through hell for weeks when I had abnormal smear results and had to have a coloscopy


----------



## hopefullys

Did u? Was everything ok? X


----------



## noodles13

Yep had a follow up and everything is absolutely normal 
I am such a panicky person 
My anxiety takes over and it makes me ill from worrying I don't think rationally


----------



## hopefullys

I'm the same I suffer with anxi


----------



## hopefullys

I'm the same I suffer with anxiety anyway n since trying it's made it worse! X


----------



## noodles13

It's bloody awful I feel your pain
I feel nauseated this morning again 
And constipated 
Urgh feel rank


----------



## hopefullys

Glad everything was normal on your follow up must have been horrible. Where r u in your cycle again I can't remember? My memory is terrible lol r u past ovulation? Its my AF due day I wish it would hurry up n come now x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm still waiting for af to disappear, I haven't had it like this since before I had my daughter x


----------



## hopefullys

Maybe its a full blown one this time? Ive noticed the last 2 periods I have had have lasted almost a week, dunno why x


----------



## hopefullys

I think mines on its way I got the belly ache, hurry up period lol I wanna take daughter swimming on Sunday so want to get the first couple heavy days out the way. Also I haven't had a cigarette since Sunday! Still on my vaporizer x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Mines been 6 days now and I'm fed up of it haha. Well done with no cigarettes. I quit when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter and it was the best thing I ever done x


----------



## noodles13

I have quit every time I have been pregnant but after they are eborn after a while I end up having the sneaky fag outside having my 5 mins to myself here and there


----------



## hopefullys

Well I didn't quit with my first as the doc told me then just to cut down as quitting be too stressful but I wasn't heavy smoker then anyway but now if I got pregnant I would quit defo. I'm quite enjoying this vapour one anyway ive got strawberry flavour! Still waiting on af x


----------



## noodles13

5dpo today 
Woah this is dragging 
I don't know if things are pms or preg haha


----------



## hopefullys

Well after the symptoms i've had the last week it could mean anything! Ive even gone off chicken this week n my sense of smell has been terrible but I realised that this will be due to me stop smoking! Not pregnancy lol waiting for my AF now I think its on its way x


----------



## noodles13

I've had more than usual cm
Headaches 
Itchy nips 
Sore throat in the morn 
Slight cramps here and there
Tonight I'm so hot my face it burning 
I've been in bed by 9 for the last 2 nights I'm so so tired 

But all this could be absolutely normal lol I'm just looking into everything


----------



## hopefullys

Well I really hope its not noodles fx its your bfp! Sounds good ive not had the itchy nips as part as my false symptoms! My AF not here yet &#128530; its playing games coming late by the looks. In a whole year I have only ever had 1 cycle 1 day late that's how regular I have been upto now. The 1 day late cycle was last months so I spose its possible my cycles r changing to 27 days instead of 26 x


----------



## noodles13

U should test!!! :D


----------



## hopefullys

I did a first response yesterday n bfn unfortunately &#128530; I'm sure af wont be long now x


----------



## TMWREM

Hey Girls sorry I went MIA. This is going to be long to catch you all up so bare with me. My last update my levels were 667 so they had me go in two days later and they went up to 1129 (last Friday) This Monday they called and scheduled an ultrasound for the next day (Tuesday) I had that scan done and there was nothing that could be seen not in uterus tubes or ovary except a very large cyst on left side. So Dr called Wednesday to schedule an apt for Thursday morning to overview everything. I felt fine hadn't had any more cramping or bleeding so was very hopeful it was just to early to see on scan. Anyway Wednesday night I felt fine and out of nowhere I got the worst pains I've ever felt came off the recliner and hit my knees in pain went to bathroom to try and (push) stood up and hit the floor instantly in pain. I called my mom (she lives next door) she came running over and ended up calling 911 I went to ER via ambulance the Dr there was horrible gave me a pain shot and sent me home still in crazy pain and couldn't walk. So I went to my Dr this morning and as soon as he seen me he sent me for a repeat ultrasound and blood work within 10 mins he actually walked over and watched the ultrasound. Well as soon as she started the ultrasound they found the problem. The baby had implanted outside of my left ovary and had caused me to start bleeding internally last night he sent me straight to hospital and within 30 mins I was having surgery. It's been a crazy day to say the least. I've lost the baby because it never made it to my uterus and once the Dr got inside realized my left tube was damaged which is what caused the baby not to implant correctly so he ended up removing my left tube draining blood from my insides and removing the baby (tissue) I'm home now but in loads of pain...


----------



## MumDreamz

Hi everyone

I just started the 2WW. I clicked on this thread because I feel like I'm out. :cry:We completely missed OV and now there's less than a tenth of a chance we made it this time. I'm so distraught. I'm trying to have hope...in the form of a slim chance(.09):shrug:

Grrr...I guess I'll see in a few days if my body changes with implantation. Here's to hoping, wishing and praying for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem I am so so sorry to hear that. It's sounds terrifying. I'm so glad that you are ok as I know it can be very dangerous for the woman. I hope you have a quick recovery and the pain eases soon. Sending lots of hugs. Xx


----------



## hopefullys

Omg rem I'm really sorry to hear that, glad your ok that's the main thing n they caught it before it could get even worse. That first doc sounds like a right ideot dunt he! You have had a real rough time. Hope you feel better soon n make sure you are just resting up. Will you be able to try again in time? X


----------



## hopefullys

Hey mumdream, I know how u feel its so hard, straining n disheartening trying. I'm fed up of n keep thinking we should of conceived by now. If u get that witch its onto next cycle like most of us again &#128522; x


----------



## Aspe

Rem.... My heart breaks for you. What a rough night. Glad it was caught before you bleed internally for hours. Take care


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Girls and yes Hopefullys Dr wants us to take time to heal mentally and physically from all of this and then will do a dye test to make sure my right tube has no blockage before giving us the green light to try again.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I hope things settle down for you I'm sure you be feeling pretty upset at the mo but in time you will feel better n hopefully get that rightfully bfp. I'm still waiting for my AF, still late but I know I'm not pregnant. Got an awful scratchy itchy throat n cough n feel so crap it looks like I'm coming down with a virus x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh rem I'm so very sorry to hear all you've been through, I hope your on the road to recovery now remember we are still here for you x


----------



## MumDreamz

Oh man, I just don't know what's happening to me. 

I'm not temping this month, but according to FF and CM. I ovulated on CD9/10 which would put me at 3/4 dpo today. 

Last night, I felt tiny cramps in my left ovary. AF usually signals with cramps in both the left and right side. I'm hoping I'm still in the game. :shrug:


----------



## hopefullys

Still no AF for me n ive been up all night burning up n shivering n Coughing &#128542;


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hmm hopeful that sounds a bit strange

I'm sure you are mum as that would be an extremely short lp, you notice a lot more in the 2ww x


----------



## hopefullys

AF got me, never been 2 days late before. Looks like I've got the flu I feel ill its horrible x


----------



## Aspe

I am CD17 today. No idea when or if I wil ovulate. I have a feeling I surge but dont release.


----------



## blakesmummy09

So sorry hopeful here's hoping for our next cycles.

Don't give up aspe I don't ovulate until cd16-18 normally x


----------



## Aspe

I am thinking bd tonight then again the 19 and 20. Prob 21 and 23 too. Not sure. I have my chart attached.


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Girls. I don't think it's actually all hit me yet. I haven't really had time to think about all that's happened between being on the pain meds and also have a bad sinus infection so I'm pretty down plus still trying to be Mommy with my other children. My husband has been so great though and a true blessing this past week. Hoping you all get your BFP's soon and Blake's and Hopefullys hope this next cycle is it for you girls..


----------



## hopefullys

Hope things settle down for you rem, you have had a rough time of it but main thing is your ok n recovering now. Keep checking in for our updates n let us know how you are getting on x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes blakes onto the next one, my preseed has come so once my AF has finished n flu gone we will try it. Also waiting on my ovary scan to check for cysts or anything abnormal x


----------



## Aspe

Hope.. We used preseed again this month. I should be in or going in my fertile week.


----------



## hopefullys

How did the preseed go? Is it messy? I'm not really looking forward to using it but gotta give it a try! X


----------



## Aspe

No. Not messy at all. You insert it with an applicator and it all stays inside you. You can insert it and while waiting for the 30 minutes, you can go about your business. It will not come out.

This is our second month using it. If we do not conceive this month, I will need to buy another for next cycle.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm still in limbo waiting to ovulate, I think this wait is harder than the 2ww lol x


----------



## Aspe

I know eh. I am still waiting to ovulate too. On CD19 today. This month marks 8 months trying :(


----------



## blakesmummy09

See we've been trying for 5 months but 6 cycles X


----------



## hopefullys

Well I've been laid up in bed for last 3 days n had a doctor out today. Ive got pleurisy, chest infection n flu! No wonder I have felt so ill! Lots of antibiotics n steroids I'm fed up of feeling unwell x


----------



## Aspe

Hope.. Oh no. Hope you feels better soon. 

At the moment, i am lid down with my hips/legs in the air lol


----------



## hopefullys

Ha I did that the other month lol I may have to try it again! I'm going to get my oh to go to doctors n have his sperm count checked cos I'm starting to loose faith now x


----------



## TMWREM

Hey girls just checking in with you all. My sinus infection seems to finally be clearing up today but my entire body is so sore. Especially my neck and shoulders. As for everything else I feel as I am healing very well and not had much pain today but emotionally I'm a complete mess as I got a call Sunday from my best friend that her mom passed away that morning. Life has hit me hard.. But I'm making it.. 

And Aspe & Hopefullys I read somewhere that "doggy style" helps the DH be as close to cervix as possible and being bent over helps move the swimmers in the right direction so December when I conceived I did that each time and if I wasn't in that position when he "finished" I would roll over butt in air. I know TMI but that's the best way I could explain  Best Of Luck to All of you this cycle.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm very sorry to hear of your news rem :hug:

I've always elevated which my husband finds hilarious but never thought of doggy as such x


----------



## hopefullys

Glad you are healing well rem but sorry to hear about your best friends mum how awful for u all, life just seems to throw everything at once doesn't it. I'm sure your friend is glad she got u for support tho. 
As for the Duffy style we will give that one a go! I need to get well before I start ovulating as I couldn't think of anything worse at the mo lol x


----------



## Aspe

Rem.. Sorry to hear of her passing. Glad your healing well. We have been doing doggy style because any other position, we swear all the spermies comes out immediately after.


----------



## hopefullys

I think doggy might be a favorite next cycle! So do u girls stay in that same doggy position once oh has finished? N for how long? X


----------



## Aspe

I dont. I stay for probably a minute then switch to my back with my hips on pillows


----------



## MumDreamz

No, usually it's missionary with legs propped on him, not very conducive when I'm left by myself.


----------



## TMWREM

Yes I did for about 10 minutes then on my side so nothing came out. I've always put my hips up on a pillow but figured that was worth a try. They say a large percent of women have a tilted uterus so butt up in the air helps everything gets their easier.


----------



## hopefullys

Yes I will give it a try again once my AF has finished. I'm was looking at dates last night n unsure when to not try as I don't want a baby due at Christmas! According to the dates after this next cycle I should leave trying for 3 cycles to clear being due November, December n early Jan! X


----------



## MumDreamz

If it works out for me this cycle. It will be because of this. :haha:



hopefullys said:


> I think doggy might be a favorite next cycle! So do u girls stay in that same doggy position once oh has finished? N for how long? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

arghh still waiting for ovulation and I now have a slight chest infection, my illnesses are never good timing lol x


----------



## Aspe

Cycle day 22 for me and still no ovulation. Well, ff never marked it anyways :cry:


----------



## hopefullys

Things rnt going well for us girls lol I'm still in bed with my chest infection blakes. I'm feeling really fed up now x


----------



## noodles13

12 dpo today
I've got a Frer upstairs but I'm saving it until FMU tomorrow 
Been going to bed at 9pm sometimes earlier haha 
And having really vivid dreams so feel exhausted 
Hope you are all ok


----------



## hopefullys

Sounds good noodles fx for u! Let us know results you have done well to wait to test too! X


----------



## noodles13

I don't think I'm going to be lucky this month 
Feeling negative lol


----------



## Aspe

Noodles.. Will be anxiously waiting for the results tomorrow


----------



## hopefullys

U never know noodles! Will defo look for your results! X


----------



## noodles13

Woke up at 2am and went to the loo in the night last night lol I was asleep by 9am
I hope I don't do that again or my fmu won't be as concentrated will it 
Been going to the loo alot today


----------



## Aspe

Well, today I got very sick after dinner. For about 4 hours and about 15 rounds of vomiting. That said, best not to bd tonight :cry:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ewcm has shown now but I'm so ill with this cold now I can't bear the thought of be its that bad x


----------



## hopefullys

Trying bd isn't very appealing is it when your not well! Ive been the same n I still don't feel like it. I'm supposed to ovulate after Monday but the way I'm feeling there be no bd! X


----------



## TMWREM

Hopefullys I got pregnant in April with my second and was Due Jan 2nd and had her Dec 19th so I'd say stear clear of late March early April if you don't want a Christmas Baby


----------



## mrs unicorn

hey ladies, just wanted to pop in to say hi. Been keeping up with you in the background. So sorry you are all poorly. I guess it's the time of year. I hope you're managing to get some rest and feel better soon. Wishing you all the luck in the world. xxx


----------



## hopefullys

Rem- I worked out some dates n after the cycle im on now we need to not conceive for 3 cycles to avoid being due at end of November, December n begin of January! Bit crap that in it! I am loosing faith n thinking maybe its not meant to happen x


----------



## blakesmummy09

My temps are all over the place this month, I couldn't temp this morning as I literally couldn't breathe through my nose so took one not long ago just to see an average and it's really low when normally it's higher obviously. So don't know if ov has happened already if so I've missed the surge no bd anywhere near again because of how awful I feel at the moment x


----------



## hopefullys

Try not to worry about the temping n thing is it might not be accurate anyway with u being not well. I don't blame u for not bd I same n I don't even feel like it n I due to ovulate in few days. We r getting nowhere lately us lot r we! I need to take my folic acid which I haven't yet n try this preseed I just can't be arsed lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Hey unicorn! Glad your doing ok n so lucky u have none of this trying pallava at the mo cos it's a nuisance! Not getting anywhere! X


----------



## Aspe

Blake.. You can temp vaginally too. Those readings are more accurate.


----------



## MumDreamz

Blakesmummy

Same for DH and I. We've been trying to get back on the TTC boat for six months and either he or I gets sick. 




blakesmummy09 said:


> arghh still waiting for ovulation and I now have a slight chest infection, my illnesses are never good timing lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's a pain isn't it. I didn't temp this morning either as I'm still bunged up so it wouldn't be accurate gasping for air &#128514;. We managed it last night but I didn't do elevated hips etc as I was so tired lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Don't worry I think most of us r struggling to dtd at the mo! I might do a couple opk this week n see what they say x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I did one this morning and it was faint which would mean a positive opk would of been yesterday so it's either today or tomorrow ov x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. You might have caught your egg tho :)

I think my surge has passed. Now to see if I ovulate
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh aspe looks like 22 m 23rd u might have surged. I'm only n cd9 today so will do one tomorrow n see. Might try get a bd in tonite for once! N use preseed in the week closer to that surge x


----------



## Aspe

My thought too. Going to bd tonight. And then no more I dont think. We done it so much recently. Hopefully that works lol

Hope.. We need to catch our eggs. Im just hoping this year I can get pregnant.


----------



## blakesmummy09

See aspe my surge goes positive and then your top one 12 hours later so does that mean I have a really short surge? Still bd anyway just to cover the board too x


----------



## Aspe

blakesmummy09 said:


> See aspe my surge goes positive and then your top one 12 hours later so does that mean I have a really short surge? Still bd anyway just to cover the board too x


Huh?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sorry haha I was half asleep typing it yesterday. It's supposed to say for my lh surge my opk with go a definite positive and then 12 hours later I'll take another and it will be as light as the first one in your picture. 

I've just taken my temp as I can slightly breathe and it's really low so today is ov so I didn't miss it and bd last night too so fingers crossed x


----------



## hopefullys

We didn't even bd last nite I just couldn't be bothered! Will tonite tho defo n I will do an opk later too x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. Haha. That makes more sense. Yay. You probably caught your egg 

I had 2 days of positive opk's. However, my bbt is steady dropping. Take a look at my chart.


----------



## blakesmummy09

It looks like your ov could well possibly be today with the dip in temp, fingers crossed it is.

We will most probably bd tonight too to make sure we cover every obstacle as well x


----------



## Aspe

Will my cm has gone to dry and sticky. No more stretchy. Darn. Why cant i get pregnant :cry:


----------



## hopefullys

I know I'm wondering the same aspe I was just saying that a load of my friends all said nearly a year ago now that we was all trying n now there all due there babies nearly n I'm still not even pregnant! Don't get it! X


----------



## Aspe

It is very depressing. Everytime af starts, I cry. Its hard :cry:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Didn't get to bd last night hubby fell asleep instantly bless him. Temp is going up so ovulation was yesterday so got two timings close to it x


----------



## hopefullys

Same here blakes! We have yet to bd tho cycle! I couldn't even be bothered to do an opk, will do one tonite n really will try bd! X


----------



## hopefullys

Have you or oh had any tests aspe? I'm waiting on a scan appointment my oh is going to go have his sperm count checked over next few weeks x


----------



## Aspe

Hope.. I am waiting on an appointment to get dye in my tubes now. 

My temp took a huge spike this morning. It probably means nothing but i never had that happen before.


----------



## hopefullys

Well I really hope it does mean something, we must be tonite I've got a lot of cm so hoping I'm gearing up to ovulate I'm on cd11. I'm having an ultrasound on my ovaries to check for cysts etc but could be waiting a few weeks yet n I have my smear test on Friday x


----------



## Aspe

We never bd last night. I had a scan done on my ovaries to test for pcos. I dont have that.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aspe that spike could be to show ovulation as your opk is positive 48 hours before which would all tie in &#128522; I really hope it is x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. We never bd on Monday so probably missed it :cry:


----------



## hopefullys

I'm hoping my scan is ok but got a feeling I might have a cyst cos i get so much soreness around ovulation x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm so confused this month, temp spike this morning to show probable ovulation yesterday yet I still have watery cm like yesterday now normally I have creamy cm the day of ovulation so now it's less chance if can't bd today either &#128553; I've never had this nor a chart so erratic even with missing temps x


----------



## hopefullys

I just Wanna conceive now lol just try bd brakes that's all we can do in it x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm just so confused by my cm every cycle it's creamy by now not watery &#128563; X


----------



## hopefullys

Well watery is a good sign isn't it cos might mean u haven't ovulated yet so keep at it if u can, I will do an opk soon will let u know what it says. I've got my usual achey hips so something must be happening x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to just in case anyway to be on the safe side. Sound like it could be your timing very soon. I keep getting cramps and backache too like af but obviously very early for that x


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers n toes crossed we conceive this month! X


----------



## hopefullys

Got my positive opk tonite I'm only on cd11


----------



## hopefullys

I thought it would be as I was sat n got strong backache tonite n sore ovaries again n I felt something odd so I'm wondering if the egg released? Defoe bd tonite my oh knows we are deco doing it lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hmm could be fingers crossed you catch the egg x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes the weird thing I have is yesterday n today I have had loads of creamy cm n no ewcm which is really weird! There has been loads of it n normally for me it's proper clear cm around ovulation. should I try the preseed tonite? Do I have to put it in a bit before sex? I hope I haven't missed ovulation x


----------



## hopefullys

I feel bad now as we should of been bd for a good few days up to now n we haven't once! Slim chance now of catching that egg now x


----------



## hopefullys

Preseed in, bd done n legs in air now lol


----------



## Aspe

Yay! You might catch your egg


----------



## blakesmummy09

Temp went down and cm creamy &#128546; Bet today I ovulate but I haven't done nothing since 3 and 4 days ago as he's been so shattered. Loosing hope thick and fast for this month x


----------



## hopefullys

Well we BD this morning aswell but since this morning I've had horrible pains in my hip n tummy so that not right I wonder if it's the pressed x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes there's still hope for you tonite it only takes the once!


----------



## Aspe

The day i got creamy sticky cm, we never bd. I thought my fertile time was over. After some reading, i learned thats usually o day. Doh.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I suppose that it lives up to 5 days so there's still hope for the other days and I'm going to bd tonight too x


----------



## hopefullys

Have u done an opk Blakes?


----------



## hopefullys

I'm 99% sure i can feel ovulation right now it's like a workshop in there. All in my left side I can feel the egg moving along I'm sure I can it's like a flashing n got some cramping. I'm laid down with it as has been hurting but it's all defo going on in there. Cmon spermies get that egg!


----------



## Aspe

Lol thats awesome tho, aside from the pain. Maybe the sperm met the egg, hence, the pain.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I have been trying not to think about it but it's impossible in it when u r faced with all the big symptoms! I hope the egg is still around tonite when we bd n we catch it! X


----------



## MumDreamz

I wish I could feel ovulation.


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I've ran out hopeful, doesn't matter anyway pretty much out this month as didn't bd last night I fell asleep within seconds I'm so exhausted to just got to hope the last times sperm survived to catch the egg x


----------



## hopefullys

Well not much more you can do you can't help it if not feeling well n upto it, we BD last nite. I'm really bloated tho again x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I know, the winter months are really hard because I get so many colds etc most of the time I'm actually ill I rarely get a break which doesn't help lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Is a nightmare in it, I have found since coming off my pill I have had nothing be illnesses which isn't like me at all x


----------



## Aspe

Did anyone ever get a physic reading and it be accurate/inaccurate?


----------



## hopefullys

My oh been to docs today he got a pot to go have his sperm looked at! Bit nerve racking but should know in few weeks if there's any problems. No aspe I never used a prediction x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've had two aspe one from cherri22 saying February for either concieve/bfp or due date and one from Suzy rayne saying concieve in March and bfp in April but obviously I'm yet to find out if either is true x


----------



## Aspe

I just had one from sunfairy chrissy. Saying conceived/get positive march 2016 or due date/deliver march 2017.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hope it comes true &#128522;

I'm out this cycle ff isnt pinpointing ovulation and my temps haven't shifted &#128546;


----------



## hopefullys

U never know blakes, I've got a smear this morning but got up with what I think must be a bladder or water infection my wee stinks so strong n hurts to pee, why is it once ovulation occurs I get endless problems cos my ovaries r so again too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no &#128542; I really hope you get better soon x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. Ff took a long time to mark o for me too. Even then, it is a dotted line. So its not even sure.


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's pinpointed ovulation :yipee: we only bd 3 days before and I know it's a low chance but it's still a chance. It's so bizarre how my chart has gone as its never been like this before x


----------



## MumDreamz

FXed for you Blakesmummy

Hi ladies, I'll be checking in. Due to travel reasons I'm going to be holding off for two cycles. Babydust and lots of luck and prayers for a sticky bean for all of you.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Have a great time mum and I can't wait to see your next ttc cycle soon x


----------



## Aspe

Will, my bbt is dropping already :(


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up aspe you've still got 6 days as yet to go &#128522;

Hope your ok hopeful and your symptoms have eased x


----------



## hopefullys

Hi girls, yeh feeling better today so got to go back to work tomorrow &#128542; I'm on antibiotics for water infection! X


----------



## Aspe

Ff says 6dpo but my glow app says 8dpo. Either way, on cycle day 35, i will judge by my temp. Not taking a test prior to then.


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed for you aspe! Any symptoms? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm glad your feeling better hopeful again. I keep getting cramps every day on and off at the moment x


----------



## Aspe

Hope.. No symptoms at all

Blakes.. Yay


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok so my chart is extremely bizzare this month lol I've never had fluctuations like it. Af type cramps are still here and the past two evenings in bed I've had heartburn but I'm sure I had that last month too lol.
How are you girls feeling today x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. Your cycles are usually 27 days? So that means you can test soon. :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes they are but I ovulated late so af is due a week today as I have a 12 day lp x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm feeling ok just got usual post ovulation sore boobs n that's it, my af due in over at week yet so got a while to wait! In the meantime I'm booking a break for end of January to New York! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've had an eventful day as my son had to be taken to the doctor earlier with tonsillitis and now I've woken up with a fever and have it myself too &#128542; X


----------



## hopefullys

Just realised I put New York at end of January n I meant April! Oh dear blakes sounds like u got a Pauley house. I had that nasty flu before my chest infection n it was horrible I had to stay in bed for days. Take lots of paracetamol n ibuprofen to dose up. Hope it eases for u x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun I feel so drained from it all x


----------



## TMWREM

Hey girls just wanted to stop in and say hey! Everyone's charts look really good and I'm really praying you all get your BFP's this cycle. 

As for me I had my follow up from surgery last Friday and Dr wants me to wait at least one or two cycles before we start ttc again. He is scheduling a dye test to run through my right tube since its the only one remaining to check for any internal blockages. I really don't want to wait to ttc and feel so weird trying to prevent something I want so badly. I'm a roller coaster of emotions and quite a bit depressed but that doesn't change the fact of me wanting another baby.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh rem I really hope everything goes well for you with the tests, you'll be joining us again before you know it and we will be here to support you the whole way x


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Blakes!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm still feeling unwell, lots of painkillers, got a cold, sore throat, in agony with lower back, dizzy and a fever of 102.42f

Went to the doctors earlier and they won't give me anything as my body is already fighting it but god it's making me feel awful at the moment x


----------



## hopefullys

Rem hope you start to feel better soon n ur body recovers well, fingers crossed your tube is all good b just try think forward in sure u will get that healthy bfp soon. 
Blakes sounds like you are feeling like me 2 weeks ago ive never shivered n burned up that bad before. R u alternating paracetamol n ibuprofen? I Found they really helped with my fever. Drink plenty of fluids n rest up.
I on the other hand have just booked a 4 night trip to New York at end of April! Ive never been! So I think what we will do is calm the trying after this cycle as realistically it would be nice to drink when I go there plus we was going to calm it then anyway as my due date if I fell on on next 2 cycles would be Christmas n I really don't want that! Will only be 2 cycles to break from then as soon as back from new York we will try again but in the meantime oh going to get sperm looked at he been to the doctors x


----------



## Aspe

Well, looks like af is on her way. Again!


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I'm taking just asprin at the moment as my throat is literally too raw to swallow tablets so I'm on dispersible at the moment. 
Your holiday sounds absolutely lovely hopeful id love to go to America it's such a beautiful country.
Aspe I really hope she doesn't show her face x


----------



## Aspe

I was thinking about taking low dose aspirin to help concieve. Worth a shot.


----------



## blakesmummy09

So my temp has dropped now as the fever has gone, I've entered it anyway but obviously could add the other two readings of 100 lol. I don't really have any symptoms at the moment but I don't know if it's because I'm still full of cold now from all this x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope your feeling better then blakes, I'm feeling good now n got lots of energy back! My cycle seems long this time cos I ovulated last week but gotta wait another week til my period! I'm sure it be here although we got lots of bd In at the right times n used the pressed. Ive got my usual really sore boobs n pains in them n niggles in my ovaries! Same old lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

The only weird symptom I've had is 5dpo a shooting pain from womb down lasting couple of seconds
Yesterday i got ovary pulling when coughed. Then when went to the toilet and I wiped (sorry for tmi) I had a bit of cm that looked like snot twice and then it went back to creamy and normal.
This morning fmu I wiped and had a blob of this snot cm again it's so bizzare as it goes away and doesn't stay. No signs of any infections or anything either x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes ive had those exact same symptoms the last few cycles now n always makes me think hmmm I might be preggo but fools me everytime! Funnily enough I had that shooting pain in my womb today n I'm 6/7 dpo. I just try not to think anything of it anymore I'm still waiting for this ultrasound appointment n to get everything looked at down there I really wonder if I have cysts or some problem cos every month after I ovulate I get on symptom after another! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

See that's the same as me I just have loads of symptoms and never amounts to nothing x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. You temp orally? Maybe you can try vaginally? Also, it is to early for af to show right?


----------



## hopefullys

N me blakes every month, annoying isn't it! Ive got that like period type cramp which I always get so I'm 90% sure am out this month cos nothing is different. But on the plus side I can go to New York without being preggers! My oh got to do a sperm sample soon hes got the pot ready n got a 3 hr window to take it to department once done lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes I temp orally, orally is normally really good it's just because of this fever it's out of sorts. Yes af appears Monday so another 4 days as yet x


----------



## hopefullys

I cant help but think he shoots blanks as awful as it sounds cos each month is just nothing. Blakes you will catch soon I'm sure of it just taking a little longer this time that's all x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Your chart rise is looking very nice aspe! x


----------



## Aspe

Thanks. But I still think I am out.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up yet none of your other charts have had that kind of a rise so it could be a good sign &#128522; Fingers crossed x


----------



## Aspe

I keep thinking of what the psychic said and where I always believed psychics.


----------



## blakesmummy09

See this is the thing I've got two different opinions haha but it basically covers me from now till may lol as cherri was Feb based and Suzy was concieve March x


----------



## Aspe

How much did those psychics cost? How do I contact them?


----------



## Aspe

Sunfairy Chrissy told me after the dye test, which is another 2-3 month wait yet. She said conceive/find out this March or delivery/edd march next year.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I paid £7.50 for cherri, if you search cheri22 on the web you'll find her website and Suzy raymer has a website too I think x


----------



## Aspe

Thanks. 


10-12 dpo
Huge spike this morning 
Now, Well af showed :(


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no &#128542; I'm so sorry aspe. Now my bbs are hurting but it's normally a sign before af arrives &#128542; x


----------



## hopefullys

When u due on blakes? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Monday hopeful, bfn test this morning x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok I was just going to say u not done a test yet, still early tho anyway! X


----------



## Aspe

Hopefully she dont arrive. My boobs always hurt before af too :( 

Darn. It should not be this hard to have a precious child.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Think mines going to arrive early anyway my temp is way too low for anything else x


----------



## hopefullys

I've got another week, my last two cycles have been slightly late which is a first for me so first one was 27 days instead of 26 n last was 28 instead of my normal 26 so I dunno exactly what day I'm due on. I came on sat 16th so when do I count as due! I had my positive opk on cd12 which was last Wednesday. Bit of a mess! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Mines a bit like that my luteal phase changes by a day or so. It sounds like such a confusing cycle this month hopeful. I think my bbt is still a mess from being ill too which doesn't help I just hope af waits until Monday as otherwise I'm back to a 9 day lp which isn't good for concieving at all x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sorry for Tmi again girls, had the snot cm again but with the tiniest streak of blood in it too so maybe af is going to start early this month x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just had cm with a little more blood in a lot more noticeable, think af is on the way. 4 days too early &#128553; x


----------



## hopefullys

Aw no! Hope that wicked witch stays away! Anymore blood? X


----------



## TMWREM

Blakes hopefully its implantation and goes away! I have decided that I cannot keep beating myself up and decided to start ttc right away again and still not 100% positive if I'm going to do the dye test to check my other tube. I can't help but think it's all in Gods hands and if I don't get a bfp within a few cycles then I'll schedule for the test. I just don't know what I want to do but do know I don't want to wait before ttc so we bd last night without using the "pull out" method.. I have no idea where I'd be on my cycle since I haven't had af yet since surgery. What would you guys do with the dye test if you were in my shoes?


----------



## hopefullys

Hiya rem, hope your feeling better u have gone through a horrible time lately. I think if it was me I would have to have the test purely because I'm the type of person that has to know with things like that n it would drive me mad if I didn't so I do think I would do it. I hope you get good answers either way n things work out well.
As for me I still have no bfp so its not looking great for us. My oh is getting his count checked n I have an ultrasound scan appointment for in 2 n half weeks to have myself checked n look for cysts or problems etc x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Personally if I was in the situation I'd have the dye test straight away so I know a yes or no purely because I'm quite controlling over everything etc and like to plan haha my biggest downfall.

Af did arrive for me last night so a 9day lp which I'm not happy about but I don't know if my tonsillitis has played a big part this month tbh.

Onwards and upwards for the next cycle x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes I'm same, I'm a bit of a control freak lol sorry your AF came &#128530; but u had been ill so maybe that's why. Mine might be early yet after the illnesses ive had too! I'm the same as usual at mo n pretty sure we haven't convinced again this month which all points towards there being an issue with one of us x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. Sorry af showed :(. Is this month 8 trying for you now?

Hope.. What dpo are you?


----------



## Aspe

Last cycle was so different bbt wise
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blakesmummy09

No month 7 now &#128553; Seeming to last forever x


----------



## Aspe

I know girl. Month 9 for us now, including the miscarriage. Are you trying anything different this month?


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks guys I'll probably still have the dye test once my next cycle starts. Dr said the test is done on cycle day #10 so I guess I'll just wait and see if I start within next couple weeks


----------



## blakesmummy09

Not really I was thinking about not temping again as I don't need stress inferring with my cycle when my tonsillitis has put my lp all the way back to 9 days x


----------



## hopefullys

A lot of people say try evening primrose don't they? Have you been taking your vitamins? I haven't but need to start taking them! We used preseed once this time but maybe should use it more! Oh doing sample Wednesday so hopefully will know soon if he ven produces any, will be no more trying if its bad news &#128528;


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I haven't been taking the vitamins whilst I've been ill tbh. I think this month in just going to go with the flow and have a month of being more intimate as a husband and wife rather than it be for concieving as such x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I don't blame u blakes we did that over Christmas cos trying all the time gets so stressful n boring! Ive had backache all evening n bit crampy, all af signs. If I'm regular this month n have my normal 26 day cycle I should be due on Thursday x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed it doesn't arrive x


----------



## hopefullys

Girls your not going to believe this! Ive just done a frer! Bfp!!


----------



## hopefullys




----------



## hopefullys

It's really pink but looks grey in the pic for some reason x


----------



## hopefullys

Came up in 2 mins, cant quite believe it but will explain the pains in my boobs tonite and cramps x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww congratulations Hun x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys congratulations! (Told you I'd be stalking you girls in the background) xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

Did you used the preseed this month hopeful? x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh IM still in shock! Yeh blakes we used it once on day of positive ovulation x


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks unicorn I can't quite believe it! I want to da digital to confirm but don't dare incase it says no! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

I waited until the day af was due to do a digital as its supposed to give you weeks since conception, so I didn't want to do one too early either! When would af have been due?


----------



## hopefullys

I'm due Thursday so think I will try one tomorrow? X


----------



## Aspe

Congratulations :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Need to invest in some of that then I think lol x


----------



## Aspe

Hope.. Share what you done. Lol. What days? Position? Preseed? Lol


----------



## hopefullys

I just hope its a sticky one now! Had lots of lower backache today n really bloated n lots of pressure. Will try a digital tomorrow bit nervous to do one! Girls I will share what we did etc shortly x


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks girls we didn't do a lot different this month we just had sex a few times leading up to ovulation then on the day I got positive opk we bd n we used the preseed once in the night but what we did different was the next morning I got my oh to wake up earlier n we bd that morning before he we went to work cos I still had the preseed in me sorry for tmi but I though if I ovulate that day I wanted to know we tried by bd in the morning as well. After that I had awful cramps that morning before I got up n wondered if the preseed had not agreed with me n then few days later I had nasty water infection n was a bit of blood when I wiped but it went within 2 days of antibiotics. Other than that I've had no symptoms at all just my usual sore boobs n cramping although they have felt a little diff but I didn't really notice. I have peed a lot more last few days. I did a cheapy strip test tonite that I had in that came with preseed n there was a line on that one so was glad about that, wasn't mega dark but was there x


----------



## hopefullys

This is my ic from this morning, slightly darker than one I did last nite


----------



## mrs unicorn

That's a great line hopefullys! I ran out of ICs by 17dpo and never got a really dark line. Have you done a FRER yet?


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh my first test I did was a first response unicorn the pic is on here from Monday. Just done a cb digital n got my bfp!! Cant believe it!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh yes of course, I have seen it! Yey for the digital! So happy for you. Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's amazing hopeful, both my kids were concieved in the morning but hubby goes to work sooo early it's harder for us lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks girls it's just sinking in, I'm trying not to worry about it sticking now! I'm peeing a lot n cramping in my lower back n pelvis n feeling twinges n soreness, how was u at first unicorn? blakes my oh gets up at 6 so he set alarm for 5.45 lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes it's your turn next I will be staying on here girls if that's ok!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Of course i can't wait to see updates on your pregnancy. My husband is up at half 5 but doesn't leave a lot of time to do his lunch and go lol. I really hope so lol I've got a wedding in April that I am a bridesmaid for so I'm not as worried if I'm not as it means I can drink as the venue is 2 mins walk from our house lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Well yeh that's always a plus side is having a drink! I love a drink so that's going to be hard not drinking especially in New York! I will have to have mocktails instead! I will be around 14 weeks when we go to New York. I'm sure u will be next Blakes, where r u now in your cycle? Have u ordered some preseed? I got it from Amazon x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I was crampy for almost a week after my bfp. I had the implantation bleeding at 11 DPO with fairly strong cramps, but then they lessened over the next few days. I was up at 3 & 5am for the first week too needing to pee but also mega thirsty! Oh and my bbs grew very quickly! Had to buy new bras by the time in was into the 5th week!

Blakes I would recommend trying the preseed. It might help with keeping the swimmers alive for longer if timing bding is tricky. My DH is up at 5 am too and there was no way I felt like doing anything at that time!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh unicorn I have been the same I am peeing all the time which isn't Iike me n I have a dry mouth. Last nite in bed I got a wave of cramping n it just reminded me of when I was pregnant with my daughter cos I had those a lot at first. I'm bloated everywhere too even my legs &#128530; I feel so fat already its horrible I just want to wear comfy clothes all the time! My boobs have swelled too n I keep getting little cramps in them. I have another digi to use so think I will try it Sunday n hoping it says 2-3 then but other than that I'm not doing any other tests. My AF was due today too. Unicorn did u worry with the bleeding? I keep thinking I hope I don't bleed today as af due! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I'll invest in some preseed then &#128522; I've got two weeks until ovulation so plenty of time for it to arrive x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh mine came quick n it comes with 5 of the early detection ic tests too which I used so quite handy! Try amazon it was £16. I didn't use as much as they say as people said it was too much! Fingers crossed it works for you too blakes! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Think we got the same thing hopefullys - mine had some ICs too. They were the better ICs as I got my first Wiff of a line at 10dpo on those.

Yeah I was desperate for the bleeding to stop, but it only lasted an hr or so and it was 5 days before af was due so I knew it wasn't af. Af would have been due for me yesterday again and I was nervous then!! I had some very light stretchy/crampy twinges but I think it's normal growing cramps. I guess the nerves will never go!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh its mad how the nerves appear once u get that bfp int it! I'm resting watching tv as had backache so though I would chill for a bit! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just ordered some preseed &#128522; What's the best quantity etc as I've heard lots of different things x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I used 1mg (or whatever the unit is) I tried 1.5 once but ended up with erm...leakage :blush: we only used it twice before ovulation (sometimes me getting up to use it would have been a mood killer!!)


----------



## hopefullys

I can't remember the amounts on it without looking but I used half the amount they said n was plenty as tbh we didn't need it as in me being dry, far from it but I really do think it must help those swimmers! R u going to do opks so u know when ur getting ur surge to use it? X


----------



## hopefullys

Yep that's what I used unicorn, 1mg. I put it in n sat for 5 mins then I went up to bed, so it was in about 20 mins first x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No opks for me &#128522; I generally know when the surge is as I get ewcm leading to ovulation generally 3-4 days and then creamy the day I ovulate &#128522; Because I've temped so much I've got used to my cycle x


----------



## hopefullys

spose so I never did temping just used opks! Hope it works for u. I keep expecting my period to come today its really weird I keep checking! Had strong cramps all day! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I remember that with my son I didn't test till I was a week late as I was convinced that af was coming. I've ordered some opks to make sure I don't miss the surge &#128522; X


----------



## hopefullys

It's horrible in it I'm sat down n my hips n pelvis n lower tummy r so sore n like period cramps but stronger, getting paranoid! I'm going to do my cb digital on Sunday seen as I have one left I hope it might say 2-3 then? 
Good idea with the opks there good to use n just help confirm for u don't they x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yeah I'm actually really looking forward to this month as I feel so much less stressed x


----------



## hopefullys

Good I'm sure you will get yours very soon, chances r getting higher! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys a lot of ladies on here were about 7-10 days after af was due before the digi changed to 2-3weeks so don't panic if it doesn't! It may well do, we're all different, but just thought I'd mention it incase it worried you.

Blakes wishing you all the luck in the world. Positive thinking goes a long way! Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

Another girl on a Facebook group I'm on looks like she's pregnant too &#128553; All of the three girls have been trying for less time than me and I'm the last one standing. It's getting quite hard as I didn't expect to be the last one out of all of them x


----------



## hopefullys

Ah right thanks unicorn I will bear that in mind n maybe leave it til Monday to try? X


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes I know exactly how u feel I'm the last one out of all my friends some of them have had there babies now n one due any day. My friend in work is 15 weeks n when she told me I felt shit n felt why not me! It's a horrible feeling. Keep at it I think it is definitely your turn next! Preseed, poke n lots of bad will do the trick! Try not to get down its just not meant to be until the right month for u x


----------



## hopefullys

Haha just read my msg it changed opks to pokes!


----------



## blakesmummy09

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; either will help haha. That's true maybe I'm not supposed to of been pregnant the months in trying maybe there is a specific month I've got. At least I won't be as heavily pregnant for my driving course and possibly drinking for my friends wedding although a bump would of saved a few pennies on length alterations lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Lol yeh I do believe it all happens for a reason, look at mine I booed New York and summer holiday in July then I catch! No cocktails for me in New York or hols! Going to just look fat lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha that's what happened to me with my daughter the day before we were supposed to book France I fell pregnant. I just hope I'm not suffering with morning sickness when I go on my driving course x


----------



## hopefullys

Well u will have to see, u may well be but least u would of had that bfp! Well my symptoms seem to be coming cos I don't fancy coffee this morning! Had fresh orange juice instead cos I read that's meant to be good for first trimester. Still got a lot of soreness n like period cramps! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Can I ask girls if you normally have more than one lot of ewcm, I've had it all day today and it started yesterday evening. Now I haven't got my opks through yet and obviously will bd if he doesn't fall asleep lol tonight just in case but surely my ov can't go from day 19 to day 10ish in a month and means all my other months could be wrong timing even with ff pinpointing X


----------



## hopefullys

Well I always ovulated on day 12. You have short cycles anyway don't you blakes so isn't day 19 late to ovulate anyway? Defo bd tonite its worth a try n soon as u get opks do one n see. As for the ewcm I haven't gone by this lately as it confused me a lot so I only went on my opks x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes those opks will help loads as just temping might not be working out right x


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's what I'm thinking as I do get up frequently for toilet trips in the night. Day 19 last month was late for me it's normally 16-17. I hope it is ovulation at the moment as it means I'd have a longer luteal phase x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh hope your opks come soon so u can see what they say too, fingers crossed! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope it's my time soon, how are feeling now hopeful x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm feeling ok just a bit odd it's a kinda weird thing to get used to at first! Still sore n cramping so keeps making me nervous that my period is going to come! I keep going to the loo n checking! I'm mega bloated still n bad indigestion. Really sore boobs but actually not as tired tonite as I have been this week. I think we might pay for a early scan at 8 weeks for some reassurance but also so we can tel my daughter as she is going to be ecstatic! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm glad everything's going well, the scan is a good idea to ease the nerves a bit as I remember how scary it is x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh n we so want to tel my daughter she is going to be ecstatic so I think one would be good for all of us. I did a ic this morning just to put me at ease n test line was almost as dark as control line so pleased with that! Still cant believe I got those 2 lines! X


----------



## hopefullys




----------



## Azasha

hopefullys said:


> View attachment 928880

Congrats hopefullys!!!!


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks, getting little bit excited now! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww that's a lovely bright line now &#128522; It's so nice to see. Can't wait for my opks and preseed to arrive now x


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks chick I really hope you are very soon I know how disappointed u feel when people you know or around u get those bfps. Ive got a lot of water infection symptoms so going to go to the doctors tomorrow n check x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no fingers crossed its nothing. I've got watery/ewcm again so I suspect it could be ov maybe and on Valentine's Day too &#128522; X


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh its gone off now, hopefully its just baby getting nice n comfy in there n everything stretching. Had a panicking moment! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's good news &#128522; X


----------



## TMWREM

Hopefullys I just knew you were pregnant this month I haven't been on here for about a week and I just found myself sitting watching TV and thought I have to check and see if she's tested yet!! Congratulations!! 

Blakes I know exactly how you feel life can be so completely unfair. Praying the opks and preseed really help you this month. 

As for me Thursday was 4 weeks since my loss/surgery and I haven't had any af. I took a test Saturday as we planned to go out and drink and it was negative but I just looked at my ovulation calendars and both say this weekend would be my fertile window which would kinda make since as I've had massive urge to BD and in 3 days we have BD'd 5 times which isn't normal (sorry tmi) So I'm guessing I'm in my tww now. My calendar says af if on the 24th this month for me.


----------



## cmoneill

I've taken a clear blue I think I see a second line am I going crazy


----------



## star_e

Hi all. I think I'm in my 2ww. I am on clomid. First round. 50mg cd 5-9. Got a positive opk cd16 and again on 19. Don't know when I ovd. Going to get bloods tested this coming Tuesday and doc said if it doesn't show high progesterone then I should go back again on Friday in case that's when I ovd. I'm really hoping I did in fact ovd. 

I'm new to ttc. This is my first cycle trying. I was put on clomid bc of my long history w pcos. Can u all tell me more about bbt? I'm going to start doing that when my thermometer arrives. Or can u share what site u found helpful in learning how to do it? Also do u save the info on fertility friend app? I don't have that app but can get it.


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks rem, its only now sinking in! I seem to be full of worry the last couple dats, think ive read too many miscarry stories on here n every little niggle or pain I get I'm freaking out! Got hip pain n backache this morning again n feel really tender round my ovaries n groin x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey star, I learnt how to do bbt from the fertility friend app. It has all the information on how to do it and how to read the chart too &#128522; X


----------



## blakesmummy09

cmoneill said:


> I've taken a clear blue I think I see a second line am I going crazy

Have you got a photo Hun x


----------



## TMWREM

Hopefullys try not to worry. I know for sure its easier said than done but with both of my girls I remember cramping really bad for first few weeks to the point I wore a pad expecting to start my af. Dr said its just from everything stretching and moving into place for pregnancy. When will your first Dr apt be? I always get super early scans and visits because I'm high risk.


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks rem I have just been to the doctors but she wasn't the most reassuring really. She has given me amoxicillin incase I have water infection but my sample didn't show any but they have sent it off so I will wait for results before I take any. The cramping is worrying me I have it now n all like in my hips n front n little bit more near my left ovary. So want it to be ok, I cant stop worrying its driving me mad! X


----------



## hopefullys

I keep thinking I'm going to get ectopic &#128530; dunno why!


----------



## star_e

blakesmummy09 said:


> Hey star, I learnt how to do bbt from the fertility friend app. It has all the information on how to do it and how to read the chart too &#128522; X


i downloades fertility friend and am going to review the info today. i must say i am a bit overwhelmed with all the info. im going to play around with it more but when it calculates ovd, its b/c the next three days are higher temps-- but does that first day of higher temp have to be higher than what? one day prior or several days prior? i am confused. 

also, can you all tell me how you check your cm? its a rare day when it is actually on the toilet paper for me. and if i check it with my fingers, wouldn't it always be somewhat wet? i cant imagine sticking my finger up there and it coming back dry. i am new to ttc, but sometimes i feel lost b/c every time i do anything people tell me to do, i end up having more and more questions to ask.


----------



## star_e

hopefullys said:


> I keep thinking I'm going to get ectopic &#128530; dunno why!


Fx for you that everything goes well.


----------



## blakesmummy09

star_e said:


> blakesmummy09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey star, I learnt how to do bbt from the fertility friend app. It has all the information on how to do it and how to read the chart too &#128522; X
> 
> 
> i downloades fertility friend and am going to review the info today. i must say i am a bit overwhelmed with all the info. im going to play around with it more but when it calculates ovd, its b/c the next three days are higher temps-- but does that first day of higher temp have to be higher than what? one day prior or several days prior? i am confused.
> 
> also, can you all tell me how you check your cm? its a rare day when it is actually on the toilet paper for me. and if i check it with my fingers, wouldn't it always be somewhat wet? i cant imagine sticking my finger up there and it coming back dry. i am new to ttc, but sometimes i feel lost b/c every time i do anything people tell me to do, i end up having more and more questions to ask.Click to expand...

Basically it's a low temperature and then confirmed by three high temperatures after this low one. See I've always had cm on the paper more so the longer I've been off the pill so I can't help with that one x


----------



## hopefullys

Just did my other digi...pleased with it profession &#128522;


----------



## TMWREM

Hopefully that's a great sign! With my recent ectopic I never got a positive on a digi and my levels didn't rise quite right for a few weeks.. Try and relax sometimes when first falling pregnant its very common for the ovary that ovulated and released the egg to create a cyst. What exactly is a water infection? I'm from the US so idk if we call it something different.


----------



## hopefullys

Yes thanks rem that makes me feel better cos I did think about what happened with you so that makes me feel better knowing my signs are good progression. A water infection is a urine infection, same thing! How r u feeling now? U n blakes be next again now I'm sure x


----------



## blakesmummy09

The preseed has arrived &#128522; Fingers crossed it helps this month x


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.. I know how hard it is. This is our 9th month trying. Going to try soft cups this month.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've seen some good reviews for them aspe. I feel like I'm clutching at straws at the moment lol. Ideally I'm not as determined at the moment because in about 9 weeks I'm a bridesmaid at a friends wedding so don't really fancy battling morning sickness at the same time x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes u know it will probably happen just so u r preggo when u r bridesmaid lol fingers crossed for you girls. I've just booked my first midwife appointment for when I'm nearly 7 weeks fingers crossed x


----------



## Aspe

I have the diva cup now but waiting for the disposable soft cups to arrive.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha that wouldn't suprise me hopeful I've got to eat at a top table in front of everyone so it's not ideal lol. You'll have to let us know how it all goes x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes I'm still staying on here girls n looking out for your bfp news soon! X


----------



## TMWREM

I'm feeling really good and mentally have kinda gathered myself and ready to move forward. We have bd'd a lot since everything and totally trying again for past two weeks. I have no clue where my cycle should be or when it will come but my calendar says on the 24th so I have one first response test left and I'll save it for that day if no af I guess.. I'm just so ready to feel pregnant again. Blakes I bet this will be your month! November is a good month for babies!!


----------



## hopefullys

Good I'm glad your feeling better now rem n ready to conceive again, got my fingers crossed for u. Are u trying preseed? I think this will be blakes month too, defo with the pressed cos it defo helps! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I really hope this is your month rem too. I done some preseed last night in the hope of bd and he fell asleep lol. I'm doing it on the quiet otherwise he will stress too much and not be able to perform properly so to speak x


----------



## blakesmummy09

But I used 1g and it seemed way too much so going to try less x


----------



## hopefullys

I used 1mg too n it was ok, hope your oh can stay awake next time I bet u was annoyed u had put it in then he fell asleep lol will he not let u wake him for quickie? Needs must in it lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh god yeah haha was totally typical. I've got ovulating pains tonight so I reckon I'm ovulating tomorrow which is cd 14, it hopefully is back to normal like before my daughter x


----------



## TMWREM

Since I'm not sure where my cycle is idk if I've ovulated yet or not. Our 6 year wedding anniversary is Feb 26th so I'm gonna test on the 24th but I'm not getting my hopes up if I get af I'll go for testing on my tube and gonna order preseed and opks and try from there.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm looking at artificial insemination &#128553; Hubby is struggling to finish because of too much ewcm, tried preseed and it made it worse. It's been a problem ever since the pill has come out of my system so we are going to try that way for a little while, still going to be the same as such right? I'm absolutely gutted its having to happen like it is but needs must for a baby lol x


----------



## TMWREM

Are you going to try to inseminate at home or go through Dr? I've heard of many women going that route at home for the same reason and using the cup to keep it on cervix. Good luck and I'm sorry your having to go through that. My af hit last night and it is so painful and heavy I'm stuck on couch today. I did call and waiting for Dr to call back with my apt for the HSG test to check my right tube.


----------



## hopefullys

Hope you feel better rem, have you taken some painkillers to ease it off? Ive struggled with my cramps and not been able to take anything to ease the pains x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Going to try at home. A lot of women in the assisted conception part have concieved first cycle with it. It's literally only around ovulation he struggles so we can have a normal sex life any other time too as such as well. I think ovulation is today so we are going to try bd but have the bits to do insemination if that doesn't work. 

I really hope af settles down soo aspe for you x


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks good Blakes wishing you the best! And Hopefullys yes I was able to take pain pills but it's barley taking edge off right now. And normally my second day is the worst so dreading tomorrow


----------



## hopefullys

Hope it subsides for u rem, lots of rest for u. Blakes hope it goes well, get those spermies in there lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope you dodge that second day pain Hun. First insemination done and God it was strange, balled my eyes out to my husband and explained how upset I was getting with the whole ttc process itself too. Fingers crossed this way works x


----------



## hopefullys

Least its done blakes, I know your frustration but it will happen soon. You already have children together so at least you know you can its just getting that right time with the right method! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh definitely, I think it's more because both were with the pill too so I haven't had to worry. At least this way I've still got a good chance of concieving but also after ovulation we can bd as normal as such and it won't be stressful anymore and all for a baby x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok maybe I'm ovulating tomorrow as I'm getting the pains and they're very painful at the moment lol every other month I have this since coming off the pill &#128542; Said to hubby we will do Ai for the next 3-4 days to cover every day as such to make sure and give us the best chance x


----------



## hopefullys

I thought u was doing opks blakes? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

They've only just arrived today stupid post haha but done one this morning and there isn't a hint of a line on it which happens the day after the positive I think I have a short surge x


----------



## hopefullys

I find tho the best time to do them is early evening they say morning is no good. Try one later n see x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to try one tomorrow just to check anyway x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes I've heard loads of good things about the cups. Really hope it works for you Hun. Think some ladies put the preseed in the cup too. Also, I always found opks worked best for me in the afternoon, but I guess we are all different!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun I haven't got the cup I'm on the syringe method at the moment with preseed too. I must admit as strange as I feel doing it I am so much more relaxed now doing this method and don't stress as much x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Took another opk no hint of a line again so think the surge has passed which would tie in with the ovulation date I think it is but I'm going to continue opks for a few more days just in case x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep defo keep trying em blakes. Ive had a few aches n pains in my groin today so I dunno what's going on in there but something is! None of my clothes r comfy either everything is tight already! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Looked back at this mornings and there was a really light line but nothing this afternoon. Think my surge has passed which is what I want &#128522; As we should of covered all bases with how much we've done x


----------



## hopefullys

Ah right so what cd are u? Bet u feel better that you have covered all bases x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm cd 18 now hopeful, hope your feeling ok x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh just wishing the next few weeks away really as going to book a scan for 8 weeks! Not long now til u should know blakes! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh god it's coming round so quickly &#128522; It seems like ages every time doesn't it lol. Nah I've got 12 days as long as af doesn't come early again x


----------



## hopefullys

Ah right I thought with u having short cycles you was due your AF soon x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I've got 12 days as long as my lp keeps long again but I ovulated earlier than normal which was great. Took another opk and it's definitely negative so I do think I'm finally in my tww, I've never been happier to see negative opks lol :happydance: I'm really crossing my fingers this cycle x


----------



## Aspe

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## blakesmummy09

I definitely feel more confident about this cycle, less stress, preseed and AI at all the perfect times too doing the best we could possibly do 

Please catch that egg


----------



## hopefullys

Cant wait to see your results Blake, try keep busy cos the tww is awful isn't it. I'm 5+1 today n just hoping everyday it be ok I'm such a worrier sometimes! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't worry I keep knitting baby clothes lol, one of my friends is ttc too so that helps seeing how she's feeling everytime x


----------



## hopefullys

lol yeh defo helps when a friend is trying too! One of my friends is trying n I'm hoping she catches soon cos it would be great if we was the same time x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Me and my sister in law were pregnant at the same time with my youngest and I loved having someone else to talk to who's going through it too x


----------



## Aspe

I never got my positive opk yet, but just wanted to try using my diva cup right after sex to do a trial run. Your suppose to insert it sitting, for example, but I did it laying down. Wonder if anything will be in the cup after.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed there isn't and all of it has headed the right direction, let us know how you get on as I might look into using the cup method in a few months if no bfp x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Morning girls full of hot flushes today to the point I could probably hear the house with it &#128514;. How are you all x


----------



## Aspe

Hopefully that means your preg :)

I didnt keep the diva cup in very long because i never got a positive opk. Just trying it out. Took it out a lil while later and there was a pool of sperm in it. That said, i will be using it after sex everytime after i get my positive opk.


----------



## hopefullys

Morning, I think my nausea is on its way have felt groggy today. Got cramping again n soreness. In work n very tired, roll on home time! Hope you are preggers blakes! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww bless you sounds like it's all starting now, I hope the nausea isn't too bad for you and you get lots of rest when possible. I really hope I am because af is due 4 days before Mother's Day (if ov date is right) so I'd love to have a bfp for Mother's Day x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I think the sickness is going to come on but I'm not a sicky person so I think I will just get the strong nausea like I had with my daughter, time will tel but I'm coming upto my 6th week n reading up a lot of women start with stronger symptoms around then x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yeah the 6 week mark was when mine came out with the kids, I had nausea with my son and awful sickness with my daughter x


----------



## hopefullys

I felt slightly nauseous before my tea but gone now so eating defo helps! X


----------



## hopefullys

Gosh I feel nauseous &#128528; got a horrible taste in my mouth n a headache!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no I really hope it eases off for you x


----------



## hopefullys

I do too! My mouth is horrible! Bed for me! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Have a good night and I hope the nausea eases a bit more x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm glad I'm only working tomorrow then off till next week cos I think this may come on a bit this week! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's true hopefully it just keeps quite mild for you x


----------



## TMWREM

Praying you catch this month Blake's.. I am on cycle day 5 go for my hsg testing on my remaining tube next Monday on the 29th.. I'm a bit nervous because my husband is unable to take off work and I have to face it all alone.


----------



## hopefullys

Didn't your prediction thing say u could get your bfp this time blakes? 
Rem I hope all goes ok for you chick n u can go forward with trying n getting that bfp x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys my nausea kicked in at 6 weeks. All frickin day nausea! It's started to break up a bit now, like for a few hours or even a whole day off! Are you 6 weeks now? Seem to remember our cycles were only a day apart or something? I'm 10 weeks tomorrow!

Blakes I'm so routing for you hun. Try to keep yourself busy this TWW. Also, wasn't it this cycle your prediction was for?

Good luck rem. Really hope all goes well for you. X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes girls one of the physics said Feb for bfp, concieve or birth month and the other said concieve March and find out April which isn't possibly technically with my cycle at the moment lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope rem it goes well for you and you are able to progress for your bfp x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn I'm 5+3 today according to my dates, feeling really crappy today n one of my colleagues said I'm pale! I'm really tired too n I had a good nites sleep. Think I must be stretching a bit down there as I'm really achey n crampy. The joys lol cant believe you are 10 weeks already! Hows your bump coming on? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I can't believe how quick it's going for both of you now already x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I know me too! I am desparate for my 12 week scan though! I see the mw this week so hopefully I'll have a date soon. Bump is so much bigger than I thought!! I think it's mainly just bloating but I've been taking pictures in the morning and there's def something there. Infact I bought some maternity jeans at the weekend as all my jeans are uncomfortably tight :shy:


----------



## hopefullys

Aw not long now unicorn ur much closer than me! I'm already uncomfortable in my clothes ive bought some baggy tops to hide my bloat! I have first midwife appointment next week and then once i get to 7 weeks we are booking an early scan for 8 weeks plus mainly so we can tel my daughter cos its so hard n she is going to be so happy. I still cant shift this taste in my mouth! Exciting girls! Blakes u r next I'm sure! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww I can't wait to join you both, have you publicly told people yet or just a certain few. My last pregnancy I had to go publication 6 weeks because I was so big people thought it was twins, the neighbour across the road guessed so I couldn't hide it x


----------



## hopefullys

Lol well my belly is swell already so I'm in baggy clothes n my jeans r a no no! We have told close family n a few of my friends know but I'm dying to tel others its so hard! I don't wanna jinx us so daren't! Once we have 8 week scan we will tel n tbh I'm going to struggle to hide it then! But we wont publicly announce til the 12 week scan x


----------



## MumDreamz

So much has happened, yay Hopefullys


----------



## mrs unicorn

We haven't told anyone yet. We're going to tell everyone at Easter, I can't wait! It is hard to hide it but luckily I work from home and none of our family live close by. I had to pull out of my dad's birthday celebrations though said I had a tummy bug. im hardly ever ill so I had everyone calling me up to see if I was ok. Hope it wasn't a give away!

Blakes it'll happen soon hun. Keep positive! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha that's the sort of thing I would do.

No symptoms here apart from a dry throat constantly but hubby has it as well I think. Even my boobs don't hurt which they normally do by now x


----------



## hopefullys

I have an ultrasound appointment tomorrow cos a good few weeks back my doctor sent for one for me to check for cysts n things with me not conceiving but obviously we have but I'm still going, doc wants me to go and I'm kinda hoping the might see the sack or something but not going to get upset if not cos I know the chances are low with me being only 5w5d tomorrow x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed it goes well for you x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh will be interesting to see if they can see anything, hurry up tomorrow! X


----------



## Aspe

Well, im definitely out this month. Never got a positive opk and i was testing 3-4 times a day :(


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up yet aspe as ov looked like cd28 last month so could still happen x


----------



## hopefullys

Well I just cant be bothered today! I haven't done anything yet, still sat on sofa! Not like me! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha tbh I've been exactly the same, I just feel so cold it's unreal and really exhausted now x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm always cold I'm such a freezer I sit here with heating on full n a blanket lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I love my blankets, my stomachs starting to feel a bit weird but I don't know how to explain it it's like a very dull heavyness but I expect it's just progesterone unless I've predicted o wrong and actually further into my lp than I thought x


----------



## hopefullys

So what day did u get positive opk? N when is your AF due? I didn't have anything unusual before my bfp only that intense backache that started the day I did the test n thankfully it's gone now. Was weird when I did the test cos every month I would obsess over symptoms but this time I don't think I did much. Fingers crossed blakes that the preseed did the deed! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Just wanted to update - I went for a scan today as I'd had some spotting and unfortunately it just showed a sack at 8 weeks and nothing inside. We're devastated. I have to go back next week for another scan just to make sure, that is if I haven't miscarried naturally. Take care lovelies and stay positive. Xx


----------



## hopefullys

Oh no &#128543; I'm so so sorry unicorn, I'm gutted to read that. That's my fear when I have a scan and for it to happen to u is upsetting to hear. What happened did u have any pain? How can there just be nothing there? Hope u r ok x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm am so sorry unicorn I hope your ok x


----------



## Aspe

Oh no. So sorry to hear :(


----------



## mrs unicorn

No pain at all and the spotting was literally 2 pin pricks of blood when I wiped. I thought I was overreacting to be honest. I just had this fear of having a 12 week scan and this happening so I'm glad I've found out a little bit earlier. I always thought that if the 'baby' was no more then you would miscarry straight away - guess I'm a naive first timer as that just isn't the case. The cruel thing is my body still thinks it pregnant that's why I still have all the symptoms and haven't miscarried yet. Anyway I'll prob take a break from here for a bit, I know how worrying it is to hear awful stories and I really don't want that. I'll prob be checking in on you guys though. Xx


----------



## hopefullys

Sorry again unicorn, I have the same fear so we are paying for early scan in 2 weeks so check on here for the outcome of mine too. My anxiety is through the roof at the mo. I hope you feel better in time, the only comfort I would get from this is just to think it just wasn't meant to be and fingers crossed for next time xx


----------



## hopefullys

All I seem to be reading is bad stories its awful x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hun we are all here to support you through this. Unfortunately these things can happen and it's out of our control. I really hope your body realises soon. Is there any chance you got the dates wrong for ovulation and are less weeks maybe x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Got the full af cramps starting and backache, crossing my fingers it's not going to arrive x


----------



## hopefullys

All done, everything looks fine n she saw the sac n yolk n little a little dot with tiny heartbeat it just looked like a dot flickering! She said im 5-6 weeks so bang on with dates! Feel much better now! Bladder, kidneys ovaries all look fine x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww that's brilliant x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I feel much more relieved now, 3 weeks til next scan x


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's going to go so quickly &#128522; X


----------



## hopefullys

I hope so! Keep me updated on what's happening with u x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I will &#128522; I keep getting mild stomach cramps on and off tonight but they're not like af x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope its a little bean in the making! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Today there's been nothing apart from very mild backache that I've had for days but I have back issues anyway. How are you feeling today x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm ok today I have done my jobs in the house n had a nap in between! I'm trying not to come on here too much cos seeing so many sad stories has made my anxiety bad! I'm feeling more positive today I've had a word with myself! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh Hun that's totally natural to worry I'm sure it will all be fine. I've got af pains now which are quite mild but you notice they're there. Just hope it doesn't arrive early x


----------



## hopefullys

I just saw so many mc stories it really upset me n made me think it was going to happen to me but after that scan nna word im ok now just not reading all the negative stuff! I didn't notice much in af cramps before my bfp I think I just felt same as normal. When is your AF due? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due in 5 days according to the app x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh not long now I've got a good feeling for u this time. Have u got a frer to do soon? My positive was 4 days before af due with frer x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I've only got ic, see I won't get mine earliest until 3 days before as my lp is so short. I literally keep getting a wave of dull cramps and then absolutely nothing again, but if I'm not this month I've got a tattoo booked in for two weeks time anyway to look forward to x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I have a good feeling I hope its right! Ive had achey hips today n that feeling like I'm getting af! I'm 6 weeks today so hoping the next few weeks go quick n this little bean develops nicely x


----------



## blakesmummy09

God that is going quickly now. I'm sure little bean is enjoying the nice comfort in there x


----------



## hopefullys

Feels like its dragging lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I know that feeling it seemed to with my daughter until I got second trimester x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm looking out for any news from u blakes. R u going to try a test? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Not yet Hun tomorrow morning with fmu I will as I'll be 9dpo already lol. I've literally got no symptoms apart from minimal cramps &#128542; Not got a lot of hope this cycle but if I'm not I've got a lovely back tattoo to look forward to &#128522; x


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed for you &#128522;


----------



## blakesmummy09

Bfn with fmu, not suprised really as with the kids I had loads of symptoms and this month nothing. Will test again tomorrow x


----------



## hopefullys

Aww gutted! Still early tho I was 12dpo when I got mine. Ive been up half the night with af like cramps n backache! Its very common apparently but midwife booked me in for early scan Wednesday anyway, fingers crossed its ok x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm sure everything will be Hun I was exactly the same with my son x


----------



## Aspe

I think i should have ovulated yesterday or today. I got my peak on saturday.


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks I'm trying not to worry cos I know it very common n I'm hoping we can see a nice heartbeat again on the little bean! X


----------



## TMWREM

Hopefullys I'm sure everything will be just fine. I know hearing sad stories it's very worrying. 

Blake's hopefully your just early and get a BFP in next few days.. 

Unicorn I'm so so sorry Hun. I know how gutting the feeling of loosing a baby is and I pray for comfort and peace of mind for you and just know that nothing you did caused this and it was out of your control. I'm so sorry.. 

I had my hsg done on my tube today and it went really good and it actually wasn't painful at all.. I go to my dr Wednesday for my results and should be ovulating this weekend and praying for our little miracle rainbow baby


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks rem I hope so too. Really hope u get good results I'm sure they will be fine, I know a lot of women who have had ectopic and gone on to have perfectly healthy babies so I'm sure u will do too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Think af has started absolutely gutted x


----------



## Aspe

Oh no. I really thought you caught your egg this month :(


----------



## hopefullys

Oh no blakes, me too I had a feeling. Hope its not x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Definitely does look like it is &#128546; It's 2 days early too so it's taken me down to a 25 day cycle x


----------



## blakesmummy09

But if i had a 12 day lp again it means I ovulated on the 14 not 16 but I'll temp next month to check what's going on x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh a 25 day cycle is ok cos mine are 26 n I always ovulate in day12. Did u do the opks then n get a positive this cycle? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

No Hun they arrived after my lh surge so I could only work out the latest I could of got a positive and went by that and my ovulation pains x


----------



## hopefullys

Had scan today, all looks fine bless n I'm 6+4 as I thought x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww I'm glad your scan went well x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep me too, ive had a lot of cramping n aches so that's why they did early scan. Think its just stretching n some scar tissue from my section x


----------



## TMWREM

So sorry Blakes! My results were good for my right tube and the Dr gave us the green light to start trying again. Im kinda upset though as I got a positive OPK today and my husband is gone with work out of town until the weekend so looks like I don't even have a shot this month :-(


----------



## hopefullys

That's great news rem, u r on your way to that bfp now as soon as your oh is home! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok so I've had one light and one medium af day and yesterday it was spotting to nothing. Do you think I should test in a few days as stupid as it sounds to confirm its definitely af as its lasted only 2 days! I've never had that before x


----------



## TMWREM

Yes I would for sure test in a few days if no more flow! Could be a heavier implantation!! Sounds pretty promising!! Also I have a question this is the first month for opks for me normally I just track cm and can tell by symptoms. So my question is I had a positive yesterday and another today so I took 3 today to see if there was any changes and the last one I took actually may be a little darker and this evening I've got my normal symptoms of ov with cramping sore back and hips. So do you actually release egg when you get the positive OPK or after? I'm just hoping we can catch the egg since my husband doesn't come home until tomorrow evening.


----------



## blakesmummy09

After Hun between 24-36 hours after &#128522;, I definitely think I'll take a test at the end of the weekend if nothing else as its so bizzare for me. Still got no symptoms though x


----------



## hopefullys

Sounds interesting blakes, I wonder what's happening in there! Rem yeh u should ovulate anytime from now to tomorrow realistically so bd as soon as he is back n hope u catch that egg! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

False alarm she started up again haha every month it happens but normally about day 4 lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok &#128530; nevermind blakes, Onto next month! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Definitely month 8 which is the next psychics prediction x


----------



## hopefullys

It has to be soon now blakes e getting closer n closer! I'm 7 weeks today! I'm wishing mytime away til my next scan 2 weeks tomoz praying its all ok In there! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know the average couple are pregnant within a year so not much longer if I keep in the average bracket x


----------



## TMWREM

Blake's did you have any trouble getting pregnant before? I'm praying this cycle is your BFP.. I got the positive OPK on Thursday evening and my husband was home Friday night and we BD'd a couple times over the weekend so now I'm in that dreaded tww.. If I was to conceive this cycle my due date would be the end of November and I have a c section and have had early labor so maybe it will be My Birthday Baby on November 5th.


----------



## hopefullys

Got my fingers crossed for u girls x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Tbh rem I don't actually know as I concieved both on the pill 4 years apart. My son I was with his dad a year when I concieved and my daughter with my husband 4 months.

I've started my opks again this morning but I'm not temping again this month I think I stress myself too much really over it x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh just try opks so you when to do bd around n use the preseed, not much more you can do than that x


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's what I done last month minus those opks, I can only try as best I can with the timings and hope for the rest x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep n it that bfp will happen very soon! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I hope so, tattoo today so that will take my mind off it this month more as I'll be doing all the aftercare for that x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep n haven't you got a wedding soon? I have midwife appointment today she's coming to the house x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes Hun I'm a bridesmaid in about 5 weeks time x


----------



## TMWREM

Blake's I pray it's soon for you. Maybe your right and your putting to much stress on yourself and husband.. 

Hopefullys hope all went well with your appointment. 

I've been super busy this week with two of my kids having a contagious rash that my son brought home from school and my middle daughter having strep. But I'm 5dpo today and I don't know if this month will be a BFP as I have absolutely no symptoms.. But along with TTC we are trying to get a loan to buy a house my husband is so close to a promotion at work I'm pulling my son out of public school and going to home school for awhile and am moving forward with my dream of starting up my own daycare so life is crazy but I feel so close to where we want to be in life and I just keep pushing forward..


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh rem it sounds like you've got so much at once I really hope some of it gets easier soon x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes rem that is a lot going on, take it easy now! X


----------



## Aspe

Blakes.... still rooting for you. Thought for sure you caught your egg last cycle.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Unfortunately not, always this cycle now &#128522; x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Unfortunately not, always this cycle now &#128522; x


----------



## Aspe

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed girls I'm looking out for news! I'm 8 weeks now n got a private scan booked for next Sunday fingers crossed little bubs is ok x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm having a totally relaxed cycle. I took an opk this afternoon so will be postive I expect in the next day or so but not doing anymore of them just relaxing and having a month off ttc as such x


----------



## hopefullys

I don't blame u blakes, getting closer now to that bfp! X


----------



## MumDreamz

Good luck ladies, in 13 days. I'll be back.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hope your having a lovely time x


----------



## mrs unicorn

hey guys, I've been checking in on you all but wanted to keep my distance for a bit.

Aspe - for some reason I missed this! Congratulations!

Hopefullys - so so happy that all seems to be well for you. Do you have another scan coming up?

Blakes - relaxing this month sounds good, if not just for your own sanity! Who knows, it may well end up being your lucky one too.

AFM - we're not going to be ttc again until after af shows. I'm temping just for something to distract me! And with any luck show that I ov this cycle - not getting my hopes up though!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok so I did an opk and its positive haha too tempting, hubby is full of cold and unwell so might be able to do some Ai over the ovulation period but not too worried tbh as I have a hen do spa day in 3 weeks anyway so would like to be able to use all the facilities rather than just the pool all day anyway and relax with the girls x


----------



## hopefullys

Give it a try blakes! Unicorn I'm looking out for news from u too! I have a private scan booked for Sunday where I will be 9 weeks n as long as everything ok we can tel my daughter then we cant wait! I'm struggling to hide it now my belly has popped out on the lower bit n going hard! Wearing lots of baggy clothes but I feel massive already! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Think we are doing Ai over the period anyway again but got ovulation pains tonight so pretty sure it's tomorrow I'm ovulating x


----------



## TMWREM

Just checking in with everyone!! I've still been super busy. I started homeschooling my son this week and also started watching my friends little boy during the day.. Today I am 9-11 dpo I'm pretty sure it's 11 but one app says 9. I've been a complete emotional mess lately very scatter brained tired and have 0 sex drive which isn't like me (tmi) I'm so tired all the time but have the worst case of insomnia and have been drinking like a camel. 

Blakes hopefully relaxing really helps you this cycle. 

Hopefullys I wish you the best with your scan on Sunday! How exciting to be able to finally announce to your daughter.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw hopefullys, good luck for Sunday! bet you can't wait to tell your little girl! Have you decided whether you're going to find out if it's a boy or girl?

Rem it sounds like you have a crazy busy life! Sorry to hear you're not feeling great. Are you able to take some time off for yourself, maybe at weekend?

Not much going on with me. I had o pains cd 9 & 10 but nothing really since. Temps aren't giving anything away either. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what the next week brings.


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks unicorn n rem we just cant wait to tel my daughter we r counting down the days til Sunday! Yep we are defo gong to find out what sex it is cos I have to know! That will be on our 20 week scan. I have my date for my 12 week scan too that's on Monday 11th April. Fingers crossed bubs is all ok.
Hope you feel better girls n get those bfps! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I can't believe how quickly it's going hopeful. Opk was negative this morning so either ovulating today or tomorrow as got pains yesterday but with the wedding, hen do and the due date would be on my birthday literally two weeks before Xmas I'm really not bothered if I'm not this month I'm really looking forward to having a relaxing time with the girls and helping my friend have an amazing wedding so don't really want morning sickness spoiling it as such x


----------



## hopefullys

Don't blame u blakes but now u have just said u kind of would rather not for this time u know the chances are now high that it might be your bfp month lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha that's true I'll get having sickness up the aisle holding the wedding dress train lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep! Ive had so much nausea today its been really strong, I'm not a sicky person so am never sick but the nausea is horrible. Ive been eating little n often too but that hasn't helped. So glad ive finished work for the week now! X


----------



## TMWREM

Our weekends are always so busy with my husband being home but I'm hoping this weekend we can just sit back and relax a bit. My husband said he thinks I'm pregnant because of how emotional I've been lately but I've taken a few tests and all negative so far. AF is due Saturday so guess we will see


----------



## hopefullys

Oh fingers crossed rem! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

I hope you can find some time to relax a bit rem! And fx the witch stays away.

I'm still (im)patiently waiting for ov. I guess I can't blame my body for being out of whack given what's it's been through the past couple of months!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed rem

I really hope it shows something soon, are you taking any prenatals Mrs as seven seas are supposed to be very good for regulating hormones so might help x


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Hopefullys!! 

Unicorn have you had a cycle since MC? I know how hard it is emotionally and mentally and I still struggle daily but trying so hard not to give up my hope and faith.. I refrained from testing this morning and may test tomorrow morning. I'm just tired or torturing myself with BFN.. I hope your cycles can get regulated soon.


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks girls. Blakes looks like you got bd perfectly timed, fx for you too! Yes, I'm taking prenatals again but I switched from seven seas to pregnacare because I noticed that the SS didn't have the recommended amount of vitamin d. No, I haven't had a cycle yet, the ERPC was only 14 days ago. I know I shouldn't expect it to go back to normal straight away. I wasn't going to bother charting until af showed up but I find it's a good distraction / focus. It is tough rem. Far harder than I ever could have imagined. But like you say, we have to try and keep hoping and believing :hugs: I've decided I'm not keeping any hpts in the house and want to try and not test before af is seriously late when that time comes. We'll see how long that lasts.....


----------



## TMWREM

It took 5 weeks exactly after my ectopic surgery for my AF to return and that wait was torture so I understand it's hard. Again I'm so sorry for your loss. I would have been 17 weeks today and it's still not easy but I'm pushing through and praying for a little miracle in the making to come out way soon..


----------



## mrs unicorn

Argh the dates are hard to block out right? Wish I could forget them but not sure I ever will. Need to get a new set of dates to remember don't we?! Yeah I'm thinking/hoping it'll be around 5 weeks. I'm already a couple of days late ovulating, I'm getting some v light o pains but no +opks or good temps yet. I'm ok with that, just hope it's not much longer. Any sign of af for you yet?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh girls I'm so sorry your finding it so difficult i can't even imagine what your feeling at the moment, I really hope you have your rainbows soon x


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks blakes :hugs: I'm actually finding it good being back on the TTC boards and seeing others get bfps, or at least being excited about TTC. It gives me hope. How are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## hopefullys

Girls im sure u will all conceive pretty soon n will be all fine, ive got my 9 week scan on Sunday n feeling nervous spesh when I see so many peoples mmc stories on here. All my symptoms are good n strong so im hoping baby is growing well. My tummy has popped out a bit too im having to wear baggy clothes but even then u can see it x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes I got a feeling you are going to get bfp this cycle, when is your AF due? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due 28th as long as my prenatals don't make my lp longer (really want them too lol) but if this is the cycle I get my bfp my due date would actually be on my birthday December 7th! 

I don't know how to feel about this cycle tbh Mrs I'm definitely not as fixated on signs etc as I was other months because of the timing with other commitments I explained. I hope it is this month but I'm not as stressed if it isn't either x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh its weird in it cos the month I got my bfp I hadn't fixated on symptoms which every other month I had! I had the one unusual symptom before my bfp which was this really strong uncomfortable backache n I never thought owt of it! Funny how it happens! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

hopefullys it is a nerve wracking time but you've had a couple of good scans already haven't you? I'm sure all will be fine hun. Mine would have been picked up much much earlier if I'd had a scan. Needless to say when the time comes I will def be getting at least one private scan, probably more, if I can't convince the nhs to give me one!

Blakes, I think that's the best attitude to have. Plus you have some lovely things to look forward to soon don't you. All good distractions!


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks unicorn I keep telling myself that too so helps when someone else reminds me cos yeh I had 2 scans n both was good n we saw heartbeat n everything so I should be ok n it. I think I forgot to post my second scan pic at 6+4 I will pop it on now it will be interesting to see the diff Sunday. I cant wait then for all u girls to follow suit it be nice to see everyones progress too x


----------



## hopefullys

There's my blob when I was 6+4 only 2 days til 9 week one!


----------



## mrs unicorn

<3<3<3 aw so lovely to see <3<3<3 you're next one will be loads clearer!


----------



## blakesmummy09

The trouble is too that everytime I symptom spot I get anxious and grumpy with my husband and kids which I shouldn't We are doing all that we can and I can't physically do anymore than that the rest is out of my control x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww what a lovely scan picture &#128522;

Ok so I've told hubby I think we've covered every base we possibly can this month again &#128514; Fingers crossed it works x


----------



## TMWREM

Wishing you all the luck in the world Blakes! 

Hopefullys that's a beautiful blob  I'm so happy for you! 

Unicorn yes it's hard not to remember the dates. Praying you OV soon and can get your cycles back on track. 

My AF is due tomorrow and no sign as of now. I took another hpt today and it was BFN so I think I'm out for sure but we will see. Normally when AF starts it's through the night so as long as I don't wake to her in the morning I will test again. I'm using the wonfo brand of pregnancy strips I bought from Amazon. 

Hopefully By April we can all be discussing our bellys and pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope we can be a pregnancy thread soon that would be amazing. 
Really hope it's your month rem x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ahhhh that would be amazing but I'm trying to not expect anything for a few months. Just hope it happens before sept (EDD was 21st sept) so I have something to look forward to. Will be a really sh*t month otherwise.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Of course I really happens for you too x


----------



## TMWREM

Well girls today was cycle day #1 and seemed like it wasn't going to be to heavy or painful besides some back cramps but now tonight I'm in extreme pain from the cramping from back to front almost to the point I can't move and legs are weak. I have an icy hot patch on and it's not helping much. The Dr warned me the first few cycles may be bad but I also have endo and pcos so it's insane.. Unicorn just make sure to have some pain reliever and good pads for when AF comes if she does. As for me I should ovulate during the week this cycle so I'm automatically out due to my husband being out of town during the week which is kinda depressing since I won't even have a chance.. 

Blake's where are you with your cycle?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem sorry to hear af is being a total :witch: I was warned by the doc that my first one could be heavier than normal. I have tons of painkillers etc in as I bought loads for after the ERPC but never needed them. Rubbish about your DH being away at ov time. Maybe you could just try before he goes - it only takes one!

AFM I guess you could say we are NTNP! We weren't planning on it but kinda happened :blush: I haven't ov'd yet :coffee: but looks like my body is trying if you look at my temps. Not getting my hopes up at all this cycle just happy to be 'back at it'!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey rem I'm 4dpo, no symptoms here apart from huge bloat last night x


----------



## hopefullys

Bubs all ok bless, they put me ahead 3 days so I'm 9+4. Saw hands n feet moving n heard heartbeat!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww hopeful that's great news &#128522; x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok so 4dpo now and bloated since yesterday and a flushed face today lol hopefully this is a good progesterone sign x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey hopefullys thats great news!

Fx for you blakes. Are you planning on testing or just gona wait it out?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think I'll test the day before af just to get a yes or no so im prepared for af if it arrives x


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed girls x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I got a +opk today :happydance::happydance::happydance: if I o tomorrow it'll be 6 days late, so at least I'll have a rough idea of when to expect af now! So happy my body is getting back to normal!!


----------



## TMWREM

That's awesome Hopefullys! Beautiful Baby! 

Blake's I hope that's a good sign and your body is preparing for that BFP! 

Unicorn Yay!! That's exciting your body is starting to find its way to being back on track


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's brilliant Mrs im so happy for you &#128522;

5dpo and bloating but not too bad, wave of nausea and hot flush earlier but apart from that totally normal, not out of the game yet but I don't think it will be my month x


----------



## blakesmummy09

How are you getting on rem? x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope this is your month blakes! Not long til u can test n have a look! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok so 7dpo now woke up with nothing but really hot since the school run and got cramps starting again, af due in 2 days.......lets hope it doesn't arrive x


----------



## mrs unicorn

So excited for you blakes! I have everything crossed! Are you gona test tomorrow then?


----------



## hopefullys

Hopefully that witch won't shoe blakes! N I would defo get in a first response test there great for early results x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I keep getting cramps either side of my womb like punching as such and soooo hot but a family member has just announced a pregnancy so don't know if it's overthinking because of that x


----------



## hopefullys

Well a test will show soon hopefully, what tests have u got n when u planning on doing one? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've got ic Hun and im going to start testing tomorrow x


----------



## mrs unicorn

You're timing is so good this cycle Blakes! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun I really hope this is it but plenty of time if not. Loving your temp rise Mrs &#128522; X


----------



## hopefullys

Good luck blakes, the IC take a while to show up tho, my first one was so faint yet dark on a frer x


----------



## hopefullys

I will be looking out for news! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun I don't think it will be my time yet but will keep you updated x


----------



## hopefullys

Any luck blakes? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Forgot to get one when went for a wee &#128514; Boobs hurt slightly only like af symptoms and woke up really hot and sweaty again but now back to normal. I'm convinced she's going to show tomorrow x


----------



## mrs unicorn

:dohh: haha blakes, the amount of times I've done that! Are you going to do one today then or not bother? Really hope af isn't on her way.

I got my CHs today so af is due around 6th April. I'm going to try and not test unless it's mega late. I don't have any tests so hopefully I'll make it.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm not going to bother today because I'm only 8dpo too as well which makes it harder with the short lp x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh try tomorrow is it blakes? Let us know how it goes. Mine was at 12dpo n was only like faint ish so might even be another couple days before yours would show x


----------



## TMWREM

Blake's praying this is your month. My AF has lasted so long started last Saturday and still spotting brown today with cramps. Mine normally last 4 days at most so I think my hormones are still all over from the MC


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh rem that sucks hope it stops soon. Really crossing my fingers for a good result tomorrow but don't feel hopeful x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Woke up boiling hot again and done my temps but not got the huge drop I normally get for af x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oooh blakes you're still in the game!! Are you going to test? (Sorry I feel like I keep asking you! Just excited for you!)

Rem - sorry af is still hanging around. Hopefully she's almost done and you can make plans for this cycle. Did you say your DH might be away for a bit?

FF changed my o day today which makes more sense to me, thought it was wrong. So af is due around 7th April- urrgghhhh such a long wait. I'm not overly hopeful this cycle. As we weren't really TTC our timing isn't great. I might have to test around 10/11dpo though. I find knowing that af is def approaching better than not knowing.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Bfn for me at the moment girls. Me and hubby took our underarm temps for a joke and I'm 3 degrees hotter than him! It's ridiculous but I've read it's a sign of progesterone dropping. But if I don't have af appear today it's a longer lp than normal which is a great thing in itself x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yes that's definitely what you want (the longer lp!!)


----------



## hopefullys

Cant u try a first response blakes? There much better than ic x


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I join? Blakesmummy I am wishing you luck! I am on the last leg of my tww and definitely feel like I am out. AF is due Wednesday and I woke up with a lot of cramps and back pain this morning, which is pretty usual for me before AF. I definitely have sore bbs but I know that can also be an AF sign. I can't remember if I ever had sore bbs when I conceived my two girls. I did do a "DPO symptom" journal for our last baby back in 2011 and I keep going back to it to compare with now. LOL! With both my pregnancies while I had similar AF symptoms they were not as severe and it never felt like AF was really coming. This time it does. Boo! I am not charting my temp this time though. I was trying to be more relaxed. See how well that is going? :haha:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey breaking dawn of course you can join in we love more girls here it's so supportive &#128522;

I haven't got anywhere close that's open for first response hopeful (live in a village haha) but I'm going to wait a couple of days and then test again if nothing's shown. My temps aren't that accurate as not normal times but normally I'd have a huge drop from yesterday so I'm holding on to hope that it's either giving me a longer lp or I just just have a bfp soon x


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope this is it for you! :dust:


----------



## blakesmummy09

The period pains have started the proper ones as such which I haven't had in ages x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Welcome breaking dawn! It's so hard to not try and compare symptoms. Were they the same with each pregnancy?

Noooooo blakes. Hope it's not af coming. Xx


----------



## breakingdawn

mrs unicorn said:


> Welcome breaking dawn! It's so hard to not try and compare symptoms. Were they the same with each pregnancy?
> 
> Noooooo blakes. Hope it's not af coming. Xx

Both of my pregnancies were similar in the beginning. Reading back over my journal for my last successful pregnancy it seems I had a LOT of back pain before I tested, which is true now. But I do not think my cramps were quite the same. Last time they were pretty mild, this time they do feel like usual AF cramps. I've been getting headaches off and on but that could be due to a lot of things, like our high pollen count right now. I am trying not to over analyze anything this early on and especially our first TTC cycle! The good news is my wait is not much longer either way and if it is a BFN there is always April. Have to stay positive. :flower:


----------



## blakesmummy09

I keep getting watery ewcm :blush: which looking at the old charts is different to normal, also my boobs still ache. I really hope this is it lol

I'm crossing my fingers for you breaking dawn both my pervious pregnancies had some things the same and some different x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes u need a first response to try tomoz lol I hope it is it too! X


----------



## breakingdawn

Since we are going TMI... :haha: I am having watery CM today. I keep thinking it is AF come early! :wacko:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Now I keep getting trapped wind type pain in my left side :blush: hope I'm not thinking too much into it all lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Test time in the morning! When u do ic give it a good 10 mins cos they take ages to even go faint x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to again &#128522; The time I need to drive to get a frer I can't haha typical x


----------



## hopefullys

Lol hope this is it!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Bfn this morning complete with line eye &#128514; x


----------



## hopefullys

Still early for those ic blakes, my fiend got a faint positive on first response but still got bfn on ic for a few days x


----------



## hopefullys

U got a pic?


----------



## blakesmummy09

This is this mornings x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopefullys

It's coming up too blurred!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yep it's too blurry to see anything!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Is this better? I've now got cramps again x


----------



## blakesmummy09

This any better?x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh that's better I dunno if I can see a shadow or got line eye! U got any other tests? When is your ad due? Does it feel like it's coming x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No only ic's but plenty of them &#128514;, af normally would of started yesterday spotting to arrive this morning or full yesterday. My cervix is still high too which is confusing x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I keep getting cramps but they're like period type but feel heavy at the same time lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Hmm interesting! I say try get some diff tests if u can or just wait the next few days out n hopefully the IC will get darker. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun hopefully I can get some others depending on where's open lol if not I'll eBay some frer x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I ordered mine on ebay they came in 2 days x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's so hard to describe but I keep getting a heavyness feeling right in the bottom of my stomach and just at the top of my legs near it as such, backaches started and boobs are sore only in waves every so often x


----------



## hopefullys

That was my first symptom was the backache it was really strong I had it before I did the test n then within days of doing my test the cramps n sore boobs started. My sore boobs have not gone at all there so big n heavy n tender! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still no af and cervix is still very high so I'm extremely confused haha. Not taking a test until tomorrow as my longest cycle has been 12dpo so I'll test tomorrow and see what it says. Chocolate made me feel really sick last night and I was in bed by 9:30 as I was exhausted too x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes really hope this is it for you! I did an IC at 10 DPO and I thought I had line eye, didn't show it to anyone. Had the same but ever so slightly darker the next day. You guys could see it but DH couldn't. That's when i did a FRER and was no mistaking it!


----------



## hopefullys

Oh rather exciting blakes I hope this is it! Wish u had a first response! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just taken one, sure I've got line eye x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sorry for all the pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## blakesmummy09

Last one haha x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopefullys

Ive looked n looked n looked n cant quite see anything on those, they r really hard to get lines on tho. I thought I could see something on the first one but not sure. Keep testing! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's problem I get serious line eye but this one wasn't fmu where as the one yesterday was x


----------



## hopefullys

Try one later just to see u never know n order some frer! How many dpo r u now?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm 11dpo now lol. I keep thinking I can see a line in the last photo but like I said I get horrendous eye line lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

It's so difficult to tell. I thought I could see something in the first and last pic, but really not sure!


----------



## hopefullys

Still early blakes, fingers crossed for next test! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's the thing it's still early but my lp is 2 days longer already which is brilliant &#128522; x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cm is started going af tinged so suspect she's on her way &#128546; x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakes :hugs: will keep everything crossed for you. X


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok I may be out? I don't know? Like I said, around 11 DPO, I went to the bathroom and noticed an odd brownish stuff in underwear and then when I went to the bathroom. It was a fairly light color. I know implantation generally can occur 6-12 DPO so that means I am still in that window. I hope AF is not starting this early though! She is not due until Wednesday!! :( It definitely was an odd color and after wiping multiple times, it was gone. Sorry for the TMI, I guess if it comes back I will know it is likely normal AF spotting. I have no cramping right now..


----------



## hopefullys

Oh no blakes, hope that witch stays away x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's starting to get heavier but only when wiping not on towel yet so fingers crossed it stops by the morning x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Breaking dawn - that sounds very promising!!! I had IB at 11 DPO which was 5 days before af was due. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af got me &#128546; But on the plus side there was a 11 day lp. I've bought progesterone cream too for next month to try and make it longer and keep them levels up for any egg that needs to implant when the time comes x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Gutted for you blakes :hugs: like you say, excellent about your lp being longer though. I'm feeling out this cycle. Feel really fed up about things.


----------



## hopefullys

Aw gutted for you blakes but least your lp is longer n that's a good sign n getting ready for that bfp. Try not to get down about it unicorn it will happen again very soon I'm sure of it. Ive had nothing but strong trapped wind last few days n my tummy is so bloated on top of my bump that's coming on. I still keep getting paranoid with the pains n stuff n soreness I think its just everything stretching as had sore hips n lower back too. My scan is 2 weeks today so hope bubs is still doing ok in there x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Will that be your 12 weeks scan hopefullys? So exciting!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh it will be my 12 week scan although I will be 12+5 when I have it. I've been reading up about this bloating cos I'm so hugely bloated tonite my stomach is massive n swollen n it's so uncomfortable I can't stand it n some sites say it can be the vitamins I'm taking, I think I might ring my midwife tomorrow cos I can't get any bigger my stomach will burst it looks like a balloon n I have t even eaten loads today x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I can't believe how quickly that's going hopeful. Hot water and lemon is supposed to be good to help with bloating x


----------



## hopefullys

Yep I'm going out to get some today n some rennies. I just spoke to midwife cos its really bad this morning n painful when the wind moves about n she said she thins its all perfectly normal n its cos there is a lot of changes going on at mo as baby is moving up out of my pelvis so hormones r busy n for digestion etc gets left basically. I hope it goes I look huge like a balloon is I my tummy! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

It is going quickly! Hope you manage to get some relief soon. They say to try and stay away from 'windy' foods too, such as beans, cabbage etc!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh ive had some rennies n they have helped a little n also had some lemon in water. Ive just tried some clothes on n I'm not fitting in anything n certainly can't hide my bump its sticking out of even baggy tops! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw that's so lovely - the bump not your bloating!

Well I'm 8 DPO and nothing much to report. I've got wierd temps, flat ish 1-7 DPO and a rise today. I'm trying not to read much into it. It's a long shot for us this month. The fact that by bbs don't hurt yet like with my bfp is occasionally getting my hopes up but I'm trying to stop that. I'm probably going to test at 10 DPO/Friday as my ICs should have arrived by then.


----------



## hopefullys

Oh fingers crossed for u unicorn! I cant wait for someone to join me! X


----------



## TMWREM

Blake's I'm so sorry! I was really thinking this was going to be the month for you. But glad your LP is longer so hopefully it will prepare you for a BFP this cycle. 

Unicorn good luck are you still awaiting the first cycle after MC? 

Hopefullys it's insane how fast it seems to be going for you! Good luck on next scan I'm sure everything will be perfectly fine. 

As for me I'm on cycle day 12 should be ovulating this weekend or early next week. I'm hoping I can ovulate early and it be this weekend while my DH is home before heading out to work for the week. I had a visit with my OB today and he gave me some meds because I've been pretty deeply depressed and anxious lately so I'm hoping to get out of this funk and get my BFP soon..


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks rem, I will update u all with my details from scan! Sorry to hear u been feeling pretty down n anxious. Hope it passes over for u but have u tried some therapy for it? I suffer with anxiety terrible n have seen a therapist over the last 4 months n it's been really good I have felt so much better x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem so sorry you've been feeling so bad. It's understandable given what you've been through. I hope the medication helps and you start to feel better soon. Fx you o this weekend but don't forget :spermy: can live for a few days anyway.

Yep still on the mc cycle. I o'd 6 days later than normal so af will be due 7th ish of April. I'm actually cd28 today (with ERPC being cd1), feels like this cycle is going on forever!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Did an IC today and bfn. Little bit disappointed but kind of expected it. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Waiting impatiently &#128514; There's going to be less opks this month etc from me as got my friends wedding on the 23rd so me and hubby are fully booked every weekend being bridesmaid and best man x


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Girls! Meds do seem to be helping calm me in a lot of ways.. Tonight I'm really missing my baby but praying soon to have a BFP! We have tried covering all basis all opks seem to be around the same and should O tomorrow or Monday possibly. We've got a lot of bd in this weekend so praying we've caught the egg. 

Blake's hopefully laying low relaxing and having fun with wedding festivities will be just what you need for that BFP. 

Unicorn if this month is a BFN hopefully your cycles can start back on track and you can get that BFP soon. They say your very fertile after a MC so hoping that is your case! 

Hopefullys I'm sure your scan will be perfect! I'm so happy for you! 

I really love the support from this group and love checking in with everyone and keeping up with all of our different stories! You all have became like a second unknown family! Can't wait until were all discussing our bellys and pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem - so glad you are feeling better and great news about o time. Fx you'll catch it this cycle.

I've been having a nightmare with hpt. I got a faint line on a FRER on Friday but couldn't tell if it was pink or not. Keep getting shadows on ICs too. Nothing's getting darker so I've given up! I feel ok about it now. I was very frustrated that it got my hopes up for a few seconds. Angry that the FRERs gave shadowy lines, thought they were supposed to be good. Onwards to another cycle. Af due around Thursday.


----------



## hopefullys

Rem- I really hope you catch that egg this time! Try relax a little n go with the Flo n I'm sure u will have that bfp very soon.
Unicorn- if u did frer on Friday n got a faint line have u done one today? Only cos your hormones double every 48 hrs don't they so its not forced to darken til today anyway? Have you got a pic? Fx it could be the start, u r very early in testing too I would Say only around now that it should show up, I got my bfp on a Monday night n af was due on the Thursday x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I did hopefullys and nothing. Think it was a dodgy test unfortunately. The pics are in preg tests section, thread is 'FRER HELP! Tearing my hair out' if you want to look. I got my bfp at 11 DPO before and I'm 12 DPO now so it must have been a dodgy test. Ah well, I'd have probably worried about lining not being thick enough etc if it had happened this cycle anyway.


----------



## hopefullys

I've just had a look unicorn it's mad those first tests have a faint line don't they! Maybe like u say there was some hcg left over n it is first cycle since mc so hopefully Once the af has been then next cycle for that bfp! Still a chance this time if af doesn't arrive!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks chick. Yep horrible flippin tests! I didn't let it get my hopes up though so not too disappointed but I was very frustrated about it!! How are you doing?


----------



## TMWREM

Sorry about the faulty tests unicorn that does really stink. 

Hopefullys & Blake's with your opks do you have a few look near the same for a few days before the positive? My past 4 all done at 3:00pm have been exactly the same. They are just a tad lighter than the control line so I'm hoping it turns positive soon. My DH got called out to work today so hoping we can get BD in tonight and maybe in the morning before he heads out for the week just to be safe and make sure we have enough in. I know their swimmers can live up to 6 days so praying their hanging on waiting for that egg


----------



## hopefullys

No mine would get darker over only about 2 days then I would get my blazing positive n it would go pretty light pretty quick, I always got my positive on cd12 x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn - I'm doin good thanks, nausea has lessened a lot over the last couple weeks my tummy has really grown tho! I have my 12 week scan a week tomorrow n getting nervous already! My nerves r terrible some days! I felt baby move other day was lots of bubbles right above pubic bone, was mad! I'm just waiting now til u girls all join me with those little sticky beans x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey girls sorry been a bit quiet I've been on the hen weekend. This month is no opks or nothing just prenatals and possibly progesterone I'm not sure yet seeing as I've got all the wedding bits to sort anyway so might forget anyway. Sorry Mrs it's very confusing about your tests. Rem I have one darker each day until a positive I don't have a few with the same darkness as such do I presume my surge is short x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope u enjoyed your hen blakes, where did u go? Yeh just take the relaxed approach this month n enjoy your wedding n stuff x


----------



## blakesmummy09

We went to an Ann summers party at the brides and yesterday a full spa day with tea and scones with a full body massage, definitely what I needed actually because of the ttc stress and the wedding x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem - fx you catch that egg!!

Blakes - hen do sounds great. It's going to be a busy month for you with all the wedding stuff! It's been ages since I've done a girly pamper day, maybe I should arrange one soon.

Hopefullys - glad you're starting to feel better. And wow feeling the baby move must have been amazing!! I can't wait for that day to happen for me - you'll have probably given birth by then!!!


----------



## TMWREM

I'm not sure what's going on with my opks I've now had 5 all the same as each other. My husband left out this morning for the week so I'm hoping we got enough BD in before I Ovulate. He will be home Thursday night so hoping I either ovulate soon so we can catch the egg or that I possibly get my surge Wednesday so we have a chance again Thursday Evening. 

Blake's that sounds amazing. I've never had a spa day or a massage at a parlor.. Have fun relaxing this cycle!


----------



## TMWREM

I'm going mad with this cycle it's all over the place and not making any sense. I'm still getting "almost" positive opks but my cm is white and creamy (tmi) one app says I o'd Sunday and one says I'll O Tuesday. I normally have some mild cramping and hip pains around O and other than a backache and headache I feel fine.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sounds very frustrating rem. Tuesday today so maybe you'll get your +opk today. You don't temp do you?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok so update I haven't ovulated yet it's sometime next week but me and hubby decided to bd every other day until after ovulation. No opks, no temps just literally taking my prenatals and having fun x


----------



## TMWREM

Still nothing different with my cm or ovulation tests so guess we will wait and see.. 

But on another note I have to Rant for a moment! My brothers girlfriend that I told you all was pregnant awhile back LIED! She announced to us in October she was pregnant and for some reason wasn't going to Dr anyway it just recently came out that she's not pregnant. She said "she started bleeding" so tried to play it off like she miscarried but if she was in fact pregnant and since October than she would have had to deliver if she miscarried so she got caught in another lie! My brother believes her and thinks she lost the baby but there literally is No Possible Way! I'm really upset about it all and so mad! If give the world to have my baby back and she's playing mind games!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem - that is absolutely disgusting. What an awful woman. I literally don't have the words. How could someone do that? Not only lie about something important but something that is so horrendous for women,and men, to go through? Does she know you had a mc? And of course you are right, she wouldn't 'just start bleeding' unbelievable! What, just like a period?! Yeah of course. Sorry I'm ranting now!

On a good note af has arrived!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy that my lp has stayed the same. Hopefully I'll go back to 28 day cycles now because this has felt loooonnnnnggggggg!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no rem that's awful how dare she do that when you've been all what you've been through. 

Mrs I'm so glad af has arrived at least it gives you some peace of mind now x


----------



## TMWREM

Yes she knows about everything I went through. She's the one who took my kids and watched them the night I had to go to hospital by ambulance. Makes me so mad . And it's even more frustrating that I want and am trying so hard to have a baby right now and my ovulation seems out of whack. I'm just really stressed. 

Unicorn I'm so glad AF has showed and you can begin a fresh start in TTC now. Hopefully your cycles do stay the same and you get a bfp soon!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's awful. She sounds very selfish rem &#128542;. What cd are you in now rem? x


----------



## mrs unicorn

rem - Try not to let the actions of this awful woman get inside your head. What a sorry life she has. And I don't mean I feel sympathy for her or anything, completely the opposite. I am sorry that it's having an impact on your life though. It's so frustrating when our cycles don't go as they should. Unfortunately we cannot do anything about it. Try to calm yourself down, what will be will be, as irritating as that is. Is your DH back soon? Maybe the timing will work out right?


----------



## TMWREM

Yeah DH arrived yesterday evening. And today on cycle day 21 I got a positive ovulation test!! It's insane that it's this far out but I'm excited since my DH is home and we can get more BD in before my fertile window is gone.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Perfect timing rem! Good luck!

Blakes, hope you're doing ok and are not being run ragged by the bride?! When is the wedding?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Rem that's excellent news &#128522;

The wedding is two weeks today it's not so much her it's me stressing as I keep worrying about not forgetting anything etc. Hen do again today though so can let me hair down and got a car show tomorrow with the hubby x


----------



## hopefullys

Enjoy your hen blakes, I would love a hen do n a drink lol I keep checking in for news on u all. Will update u Monday after my 12 week scan, feeling nervous n excited! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww can't wait for your update hopeful, 3rd hen do done haha it was fantastic to dress up and I won a little bottle of wine. I must admit I feel so much better not doing anything this month as I literally haven't got time and I'm so busy with wedding bits that I haven't got time to think much about ovulation etc at the moment lol x


----------



## hopefullys

Good! Might be better that way blakes n make the most of being an to have a drink now! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh god yeah that's what I'm thinking x


----------



## hopefullys

Defo cos as soon as I get those 2 lines that's it for 9 months lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh god yeah got to fill myself with as much rose as i can x


----------



## hopefullys

Scan all good today girls, baby doing fine n they put me forward so I'm 13 weeks plus 1! Due October 16th, will put a pic on x


----------



## hopefullys




----------



## TMWREM

Awe!! Congratulations Hopefullys! Such a precious profile of the baby! So happy for you and glad things are going smoothly!! Are you going to find the gender out?


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks rem yep we are going to find out on my next scan in 7 weeks! I think boy! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww hope beautiful I'm going different and think girl x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw what a gorgeous pic!! Glad all is well. I'm going to go girl too!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just took an opk because I've had cramps and just wanted to check it was ovulation not an uti and its positive &#128514;. Must say I'm not going to be bd purposely the next few days if we do great if we don't it doesn't matter as I'd end up being induced right over Xmas (get gestational diabetes each time) and I'd have a stay in hospital so not a great month anyway x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Me and hubby have talked about long term ttc too and are completely fine just going with the flow as such rather than planning our whole sex life around ovulation as such x


----------



## hopefullys

I really think boy! That's good blakes, so can't wait for you to get that bfp n the rest of u girls it won't be long now x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes that sounds good. You'll probably end up pregnant really quickly!

Rem - are you in the tww now? How you doing?

Hopefullys - you have a lo already don't you? Boy or girl?

Afm - almost bding time!! I'm feeling good about this cycle. Kind of relaxed but excited. We'll see how long that lasts eh?!


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I have a daughter already she just turned 9! I think it was preseed that did it for us, have you all used it? X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeh we did, only twice on bfp cycle, but since the mc I'm terrified of everything so won't be using it again. I know it's stupid but I can't help the paranoia.


----------



## blakesmummy09

No hubby said it made things worse as I generally have loads of ewcm. I keep having af cramps at the moment but in the middle of my stomach which is weird. Bd last night so there's a chance but it's a month of prefer not to be anyway. Going to try the progesterone cream this month and see how I get on with it and wether it's worth to keep using every month or wether it has too many side effects x


----------



## TMWREM

That sounds great Blake's. If I don't conceive this month in not sure I'll use opks anymore as they were crazy this month and I never really had a for sure positive but a bunch that were all equally as dark as the control line. 

Yes Unicorn I'm in my TWW if I go from first positiveish opk than Im 5 dpo and if I go by the last one I took 3 dpo. Today I feel really confident about everything. I'm cramping really bad in the Uterus area and my lower back is killing me my boobs are also pretty sore. Hoping these are good signs since I'm still a week away from AF. I've also had loads of cm the past two days and have even went to wipe thinking I must be bleeding but wasn't. 

My husband got a huge promotion at work yesterday and things really seem to be falling into place so I really pray this can be our month xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Fx rem!!


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed girls!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed rem, we've bd at the timing so I'm now starting progesterone cream as if I have to stop it mid cycle from any side effects and have af come early then it's not the end of the world so it's a practice month as such this month x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Okay so 2dpo creamy cm and feeling crampy like every month lol hope you girls are doing ok x


----------



## mrs unicorn

was thinking about checking in on everyone over here today! cd9 and had a scarily dark opk today. Not positive but much darker than I would expect. Just going to keep on testing just incase the mc has messed things up a bit!! But I should ov on Tuesday if I return to normal cycles!

Blakes - is it the wedding this weekend?


----------



## blakesmummy09

No Hun next weekend &#128522; Having nails and hair done this weekend. Af is due on the wedding day but I've explained to the bride I will be testing before come to hers in the morning as af is due that day and wouldn't want or drink and then possibly have a bfp x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oooooh exciting!!! I really hope af doesn't arrive for you that day, but being able to get trollied and have a good dance would lesson the disappointment! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Arghhh got a heat type rash I'm allergic to the cream can't stop until end of the cycle so going to have to rub it in on stomach and thighs so rash doesn't show in the wedding photos x


----------



## TMWREM

Good Luck this month Unicorn I hope the MC didn't mess with your cycles. 

Blake's keeping you in my thoughts! That would be an exciting day for sure to have a bfp and wedding! 

I've got loads of ewcm so praying I get a bfp soon and I don't dry up and AF show her ugly face.. 

Fingers xx for all of us


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakes, nightmare! Least you've got a week for it to clear up. Hope it's not too uncomfortable.

Yey rem! Sounding good. When is af due?

Erm, it's snowing here! Like properly snowing in April!


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's not itching or anything though which is a plus, I've told the bride I'll be only applying it where dress covers so she doesn't worry and I'll cover the rest with makeup if needed. 

Got my fingers crossed for you rem x


----------



## TMWREM

I'm on CD 30 today and one app says I should have started AF today and the other says Tuesday. I'm going to try and not test until at least Wednesday. I'm not exactly sure what dpo I am as of now since my ovulation symptoms and opks were all kind of weird this month. I've been really ran down past two days and today have been very nauseous and have intense indigestion also feel like I've been sucking on a penny my mouth tastes really coppery. I'm having cramping and back aches so I guess we will see.. 

Blake's when will you test?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Good luck you two!!!

Just had a + opk this morning so I'm hoping I don't ov today as that would be a day earlier than normal. Also I really wanted to bd the day before ov this cycle and we didn't yesterday. Oh well, guess I'll know by my temp tomorrow!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm testing Saturday morning (literally when I wake up) to make sure wether I'm ok to drink or not at the wedding as such. Ive been so far feeling very cold a lot of the time and quite crampy but like af is going to arrive but they are mild as such. No sore boobs or anything like that so I won't hold out a lot of hope anyway but if I'm not it means I'll be with my kids for Xmas day which is amazing as my son goes round his dad's every other Xmas as we take it in turns so it's my turn to have him on Xmas day this year instead of Boxing Day x


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed girls I wanna see some bfps! I'm laid up in bed today ive been sick n dioreah all night &#128530; feel ill. Just got to stay hydrated x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh hopeful I really hope it eases soon for you I know how hard it is being ill when pregnant x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh this is horrible its got to be the worst ive been with a bug. I haven't moved out of bed all day x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh hopefullys hope you feel better soon love. Get plenty of rest. Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

Right girls sorry for the tmi but if just been to the toilet and had this and a tinier speck of blood when wiped. I've been feeling quite nauseous today and mild cramps. Could this possibly be at the evening of 6dpo ib? x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh that's a good sign! Test in a few days n see! X


----------



## TMWREM

I really hope so Blake's!! That's a really good sign. I've never had ib bleeding but I hear of so many saying that was their reason for testing.. 

Hopefullys I'm sorry your I'll hope you get feeling better soon! 

Unicorn that's exciting. Ovulation may just be a little early due to change in cycle from MC.. 

Fingers Crossed xx for you girls


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes, fx! It could well be ib, really hope it is. I had ib at 11 DPO, it was much more than that, but it varies from nothing to almost af like apparently! You think you'll last till Saturday before testing?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I'm not sure now. It's so odd that it's so small specks of it though. I haven't got any other signs apart from the cramps now and still freezing cold all the time x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Keep us posted!!!

Rem - any sign of af, or are you going to be testing soon?

AFM - not sure if I o'd early yesterday or will do today. Had a big temp increase but still have ewcm, and I think a +opk. Not as dark as yesterday though. Done 3 opks this morning and 2 were - and one was + Going to do another in a few hours.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Mrs that does look like the start of a ovulation rise fingers crossed as your timing looks great. 

Rem that's exactly how I felt with my son before I got the bfp x


----------



## TMWREM

I'm now on CD 32 and still no AF. I have tested yesterday I took a family dollar cheapy which is blue dye and it has a faint positive and I also took two FRER and they were both negative.. I have two more cheapies I'm going to try and wait. One app said I should have started AF Sunday and One today and still no AF so we will see. My body is so ran down and sore my back is still cramping up a lot and I'm cramping off and on on my right side. I'm driving myself crazy waiting. If I'm not going to get a BFP I wish I would just hurry up and start instead of getting my hopes up. But for the past two nights I've been having crazy dreams the first one was me testing with all different brands and some being positive and some negative (this was before having the faint BFP yesterday) and last night I dreamed I took two babies in from a drug home to foster. 

Blake's how are you doing now? Any new cm changes? Mine is super thick and white.. 

Unicorn do you feel like you got enough BD in?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Keep us posted rem. The faint positives are the worst, they just confuse you don't they. Hope something happens for you soon. If af is due Sunday then you could just be a bit early to test? Fx.

I'm annoyed as it looks like I o'd early on cd12 so I'm pretty sure that means we're out. I really wanted to bd the day before ov but, well my body wasn't playing ball this cycle. I would have been really happy with our timing of it was cd13 like it has always been previously. Anyhoo at least this cycle should be a day shorter, and I know for next time.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still quite crampy today but still no sore boobs which I've got both other pregnancies so I think I'll be out this month x


----------



## hopefullys

What day is your af due blakes? Can't u just do a first response? There the best for a few days early, could be still too early for sore boobs yet x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due 23/24 so going to wait until then I think x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh let us know if you do one before! U never know!


----------



## TMWREM

Unicorn AF was due last Sunday or yesterday. Still no AF today. I do have sore tender BBS but not as bad as they were last pregnancy cramping off and on my muscles are really sore but other than that I've felt good. Bits of indigestion and nausea after eating. I have been super thirsty. I'm gonna probably test with a FRER again in the morning and if it's BFP I won't test again until the weekend if AF still hasn't shown. 

Blake's im so curious if that was ib I hope it was!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh sorry rem thought you meant this coming Sunday! So you're late according to both apps?! Fx for the FRER tomorrow!! X


----------



## TMWREM

Well girls keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow my sil and I investigated all the tests I've taken and broke them (Lol) and everyone seems to have a faint BFP so please say a prayer that tomorrow with FMU I get a strong BFP


----------



## mrs unicorn

Omg rem!!! So exciting! Post us a pic! Also, beware that opening the tests can create a line so try not to do that. I've seen people on here get pretty convincing lines where they've opened the tests up only to be bfn in the end. But fx crossed Hun!!Xxxx


----------



## hopefullys

Update us rem with pic of your frer! Excited! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

No symptoms here now so I suspect I'm out this month. Will test on the 23rd but not much hope x


----------



## TMWREM

Got another 2 faint bfps today. With being on some medication and my past pregnancy I called my ob today and they said to wait and test again on Sunday that due to my last period that Sunday will be my best test day. Of course I've got another test I'm going to take in the morning. They said as long as I get another BFP on Sunday to call Monday and they will have me do blood work. Today is CD 34 and still no AF and cervix is high soft and closed


----------



## mrs unicorn

Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sounding good rem crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes r u going to test today?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sorry been helping set up the wedding bits, bfn with fmu this morning x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok well on the bright side u can have a good drink tomorrow at the wedding! I'm missing having a good drink! I'm looking forward to next May cos I'm going on a hen do to Benidorm lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh, sorry blakes xxx make sure you enjoy yourself to the max at the wedding this weekend!! (I'm sure you will!) Hope it all goes well. x

rem - how's things with you?


----------



## TMWREM

I'm still getting faint BFP's my Dr says to test tomorrow and if there is a + than I will go for blood work next week.. I feel completely pregnant but so scared to get my hopes up until the dr confirms everything is OK. I will update tomorrow am with how the test goes.


----------



## hopefullys

Ok have you got a pic of the tests? X


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed rem! X


----------



## TMWREM

No not as of now I don't have a pic. My camera is messed up on my phone. I'll try and get one tomorrow with my DH's phone. I've literally had 13 faint BFP's on tests this week. All different brands bought at different stores. My DH thinks it's getting darker as now he can see the line and with the first few he couldn't. Praying for a stronger BFP with FMU tomorrow. I'm getting stronger bfps on the blue dye and clear blue tests than the FRER so going to try one of those tomorrow.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem this is so exciting!!! Keeping everything crossed that this is your sticky bean!! Xx

Blakes - hope the wedding went well - and that af hasn't arrived!

Hopefully - hope you are doing well Hun? What week are you now, you must be showing by now????

AFM - 6dpo and feeling out. Not sure why but I'm gona be testing from 9 DPO anyway.


----------



## hopefullys

Hi unicorn yeh Im defo showing alright I look 6 month gone lol had to buy new clothes, knickers n bras lol I'm 15 weeks now! Still got a long way to go! Just waiting for all you girls to follow now, cant be long now I'm sure! I'm going to New York Thursday so just getting sorted for that now. Hoping I don't get too nauseated while I'm out there! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey girls the wedding was absolutely amazing definitely a day to remember and wonderful to see my friends get married. No symptoms still apart from keep feeling like af has arrived (the wet feeling as such) and it hasn't but was estimated yesterday/today haven't tested since the other day yet because I've been so busy tbh x


----------



## TMWREM

Blake's keeping my fingers crossed for you. The wedding sounds like it went great. 

Hopefullys awe! So exciting! 

Unicorn hopefully everything lines up and you get your BFP. 

As for me I took another FRER and it was a little stronger BFP and was definitely Pink. About like mine with the last baby. So I've got one more I'll take in the morning and if it has any line at all I'll call the dr for blood work


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem - that is excellent news! I'm so happy for you!

Blakes - glad the wedding went well. Also kmfx for you!

Hopefullys- oh wow NY. I remember you telling us you had that booked! Glad the bump is growing well. Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af arrived this morning on to cycle 10 &#128546; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

sorry blakes :hugs::hugs: I was so hopeful for you this cycle. xx


----------



## hopefullys

N me! Nevermind! Onto next one lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Means longer I can enjoy the rose for haha x


----------



## TMWREM

Ahh No Blake's! Was so hopeful for you this cycle. Maybe now that the wedding festivities have passed you can relax and just enjoy everything. 

I went for blood work today and will have results in the morning. Will update everyone with results.


----------



## hopefullys

Have you not tried a digital rem? X


----------



## TMWREM

Got my results back from blood draw and they are still low but my OB doesn't seem concerned as I'm still pretty early on. I got a 48hr repeat blood today and will get those results tomorrow and as long as they have doubled as they should we should be good. Last night symptoms hit me like a ton of bricks and continue today. So far I'm really nauseous in the evening having hot flashes food taste and smells weird boobs are getting more sore my sex drive is 0 and I'm pretty exhausted at all times. Mild pelvic cramping/pulling sensation and stiff sore back. Praying this is my rainbow baby. My due date will be Christmas Day as long as everything goes good.. I do have a scheduled c section with my children so should deliver the week or so before Christmas. 

Blake's praying this will be your cycle!! I can't wait until you get a BFP! 

Unicorn where are you with your cycle this month? Any symptoms? 

Hopefullys is everything going well with you?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh wow a Christmas baby! So lovely! I have everything crossed for you rem!

AFM - 10 do and bfn. Think that's it then for this cycle. Pretty sure something would have popped up by now. Af is due 4th may - thanks long lp!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks rem I hope those levels continue for you a Christmas Day rainbow is amazing. 
Don't give up yet Mrs plenty of time yet
Af is nearly ended here but think I'll do cream again after ovulation this month as I missed a couple of days because of the wedding so didn't get an accurate idea of what's going on x


----------



## BelleNuit

I also think I'm out. Temps seem to be dropping :(


----------



## TMWREM

My numbers almost tripled GIRLS!! I'm over the moon excited! 

Unicorn don't give up yet I didn't get my first faint BFP that early this time around so until AF shows her ugly face your not out! 

Thanks so much for all of your support through all I've been through. Really praying for you guys to join us with BFP's soon


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh Rem that is wonderful news!!! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Congratulations REM!! So exciting!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - strange about your cervix. I'm not very well informed on cervix-y things, I don't know how to 'monitor'! Your af is due same day as me though right, the 4th? Do you have regular cycles? Or could af be early?


----------



## BelleNuit

mrs unicorn said:


> Belle - strange about your cervix. I'm not very well informed on cervix-y things, I don't know how to 'monitor'! Your af is due same day as me though right, the 4th? Do you have regular cycles? Or could af be early?


Ya AF is due the 4th for me, I have a 13 day luteal phase and have never strayed from that.

It is super weird! I've never had it before! Makes me wonder if I actually O'd! I was reading that sometimes you can get a secondary estrogen surge in the middle of the luteal phase, which might explain things.... But I'm not sure how accurate that info is!! Some of these things seem to be myths and it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I was reading about that too! My cm changed 6/7 DPO, was stretchy like fertile cm but cloudy. Maybe it is linked to that?


----------



## BelleNuit

mrs unicorn said:


> I was reading about that too! My cm changed 6/7 DPO, was stretchy like fertile cm but cloudy. Maybe it is linked to that?

I suppose anything is possible!! I really hope we both get BFPs next week :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's how mine was before af, I've had creamy too so it's a bit of an off one for me to go on cm. 

Mrs I think you should test again soon as that chart is looking very nice x


----------



## mrs unicorn

It does blakes! But bfn on IC today, I had my bfp by this point so I'm pretty sure I'm out. Was looking at my chart thinking 'whatever, you are not giving me false hope!' I'll test tomorrow anyway just for laughs, but got to wait till wednesday for af - arrgghhhhh I hate the wait between bfn and af :growlmad:


----------



## BelleNuit

mrs unicorn said:


> It does blakes! But bfn on IC today, I had my bfp by this point so I'm pretty sure I'm out. Was looking at my chart thinking 'whatever, you are not giving me false hope!' I'll test tomorrow anyway just for laughs, but got to wait till wednesday for af - arrgghhhhh I hate the wait between bfn and af :growlmad:

I hate when I get troll charts!! Your temps do look really good though!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm still crossing my fingers haha there might just be a sneaky one there that likes to hide x


----------



## mrs unicorn

epic temp drop today so af will be here tomorrow - right on time!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no I'm so sorry Mrs it was looking so good! 

Still waiting for ovulation here, it sounds stupid but I can't help but feel that this might just be the month it feels really good and I feel so hopeful. Bizzare I know lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks blakes - I'm ok about it. Feeling good about starting a new cycle. We've just adopted a kitten (who is gorgeous!!) so I've got a great distraction!

Positive thinking is good! I know we always try to not get our hopes up but I really think feeling positive and happy is good whether or not it helps with TTC!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh definitely it will happen at some point for us all &#128522;

Aww we've got three cats they definitely do help with the distraction and one of mine has a huge bond with my daughter they're so loving a lot of people underestimate them x


----------



## mrs unicorn

they are! We've only had him 2 days but this morning when I came downstairs he started rolling around on his back batting his paws about, purring, wanting to play! Just made me so happy!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww that's lovely x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear about your temp drop Mrs unicorn! I started spotting so AF should be here shortly. Always next cycle I suppose :)

Enjoy your cute little kitten! That will definitely work as a bit of a distraction :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm thinking I'm going to temp and opks until I've had a couple of cycles with the same o day. I'm not sure if I'll ov early at cd12 again or if it'll return back to cd13. What about everyone else?


----------



## mrs unicorn

belle - must have been typing at the same time! Sorry af is imminent. I've started spotting this afternoon too. It all feels strange - I never spotted before the mc (apart from one weird cycle) you never know maybe this will turn into cd1?!


----------



## BelleNuit

I think I'm going to skip OPKs from now on. I always O the same day, and once in awhile it's a day later. So they just aren't worth it for me!


----------



## BelleNuit

mrs unicorn said:


> belle - must have been typing at the same time! Sorry af is imminent. I've started spotting this afternoon too. It all feels strange - I never spotted before the mc (apart from one weird cycle) you never know maybe this will turn into cd1?!

Ya it can be hard to tell sometimes! I'm really hoping AF doesn't show until tomorrow. If I get it today that's only a 24 day cycle.... Which seems ridiculously short to me.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm hoping my cycles settle quickly so i can stop opks too. I only did them for 2 cycles before my bfp previously because my cycles were so regular.

I hope af doesn't arrive early then. Mine would be the shortest cycle ever for me too - 26 days!! I've got some cramps so it could well come early. Or during the night - urgh!


----------



## BelleNuit

26 days used to be my norm! I hope your cycles even out soon!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm doing opks but I've given up on temping now as i used to look too much into each day. 

I've got period pains before ovulation this month but no +opk yet for another 4-5 days. It's really strange x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Well af arrived today. So pleased my lp isn't changing! On to a new cycle we go!

Blakes - I often have o pains about 6-7 days before I ov. I panicked the first time and started doing opks! It's happened every cycle since so maybe it's just things starting to bubble up!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I hope so I'm trying the clearblue digital ovulation tests this month and haven't got a smiley face yet.

I'm so glad your cycle length has stayed the same though. Fingers crossed for this cycle x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry AF got you Mrs Unicorn, it got me too!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ah belle, rubbish. Sorry Hun. X

Btw - love your new pic!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks! Every time I look at that pic it makes me laugh haha


----------



## TMWREM

Blake's what cycle day are you on now? I know what you mean about feeling extra hopeful and positive that's how I felt in April I just knew it was going to be my month. 

Unicorn I was really hoping for this to be your cycle! Sounds like you and Belle are super close cycle wise. Hopefully you both catch ovulation this month. 

Hopefullys how's everything going with you? You have a scan comin up soon right? 

As for me my levels almost tripled again from Friday to Monday. The Dr upgraded me from bloods being taken every 48 hrs and doesn't want to repeat more blood work until Friday and based on those results we will be scheduling my first early scan and OB appointment


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm cd10 now rem already &#128522; 

That's great news about the levels sounds like everything is going in the right direction x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem that's great news. Hope you are starting to feel more confident and relaxed!


----------



## hopefullys

Hi girls, rem that's great I'm so pleased for you. I'm nearly 17 weeks now, got scan 4 weeks today! Feeling lots of movement! Just got back from New York so recovering now x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I can't believe your 17 weeks already where has the time gone lol.
Still eagerly waiting for that smiley still but I still feel so good about this month so hopefully this is it x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes keep positive girls. Blakes I'm sure it your turk next, I'm looking out for it! I know it seems to be going quicker now n my bump is growing all the time there's no hiding it now! Cant wait to find out what this little bubs is! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Stark white opk today so think I'll ovulate a bit longer than normal but I'm still positive &#128522; I've never felt this good about a cycle x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Now confused as I've got spotting. I've been using the clearblue digital opks so I'm wondering wether it's not picked up on the levels enough as my opk is normally start white after ovulation and had a bit of creamy cm which I have when ovulation has happened x


----------



## hopefullys

It should of picked something up tho surely, r u sure that u r actually ovulating? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Well when I take it out of the digital case it's got two lines which haven't changed colour but my cheapie opk hasn't got one at all which it normally bits up colour leading up to ovulation so I'm either going to have a late ovulation or I've already missed it and it's been early for once but I'll keep going with the tests and see x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh keep going, sometimes it might just not show even tho u have anyway x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still stark white opk but I have the ewcm so going to keep bd and hope for the best as I'd normally have a line on it now but faint even for a cd19 ovulation x


----------



## hopefullys

That's odd isn't it! My friend was doing ovulation tests n the month they didn't show hardly anything she caught on! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still no smiley from clearblue so will try a cheapie again later too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Very light line on the cheapie so I think I'm having a late ovulation month but I've already got loads of ewcm x


----------



## hopefullys

GD gd! Just keep BD n catch that egg!! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hey girls I've been away this weekend so haven't caught up.
Blakes - how's the opk today? Fx it's positive.

AFM - cd6 so almost in my fertile week. Think we're going to take it easy this month. We're both feeling a bit fed up.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh don't worry hopeful we are keeping going and don't think hubby will complain lol. I'm going to be doing an opk this afternoon x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Finally it's a smiley face. It sounds stupid but I just know this is it! This is going to be my time (I hope lol). Now we bd last night should we tonight too? x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes - It's so good to hear that you are feeling so positive! So yeah I would bd tonight too!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Mrs, I can't get it out of my head that this is it, it's bizzare as normally I don't have a lot of hope x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes blakes defo bd tonite! Good luck! X


----------



## TMWREM

Yay BLAKES!! I really think this is your month too! 

Wow Hopefullys I can't believe 17 weeks already! Are you getting excited to find out the gender? 

Unicorn I'm sorry your feeling down :-( I hope things start looking up for you. 

As for me I've had spotting so I've got some more blood work tomorrow and praying things stay on track. I'm so nervous but oddly enough I'm really positive and feel good.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope it goes well rem, I had a huge bleed at 12 weeks and now she's a hyper 2 year old I'm sure everything will be ok for your rainbow x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I hope all is ok rem, my friend had spotting at 6 weeks n had it checked n turns out it was a cyst n all cleared up now n doing good so can be quite normal. Yeh I cant wait for the scan to see baby n find out its so nice to see them on that screen! Fx baby is developed nicely too x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn stay positive. Try relax I'm sure it will be your turn ver soon x


----------



## BelleNuit

mrs unicorn said:


> Hey girls I've been away this weekend so haven't caught up.
> Blakes - how's the opk today? Fx it's positive.
> 
> AFM - cd6 so almost in my fertile week. Think we're going to take it easy this month. We're both feeling a bit fed up.

Totally been there! I've had months where I think "why even bother" and then other months where I think "this is it!!!" Such a rollercoaster lol

I'm CD6 today too. Got some crazy ewcm so going to BD just in case. I usually Ov CD12 so almost there!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Got another smiley again today where as my cheapies only pick up a very short surge so this is really good. Fingers crossed that these tests have helped pinpoint the right time for us. Not sure if we will bd tonight just going to kind of give my hubby the option as such as we've covered bases already x


----------



## hopefullys

Sounds good blakes! Another bd will be good still n get plenty of swimmers in there lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Feeling really bloated and crampy like I've got trapped wind :blush: so I'm thinking these are really good signs x


----------



## hopefullys

R u taking folic acid or vitamins? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes Hun my seven seas trying for a baby supplements. Still crampy tonight it's a cross between period and the round ligament pains only way I can describe it. Doesn't feel like other months so I'm hoping it's a good sign of a good quality egg on its way x


----------



## TMWREM

Well girls looks like I've lost this baby also.. My levels dropped 250 points in 48 hrs.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh tmwrem, we havent talked before, but I am so so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no rem. Your levels can fluctuate though can't they? If you haven't started spotting then there's hope right? What did your doctor say?

AFM - yesterday I found out my SIL is pregnant. I pretty much cried all day. If I hadn't mc our babies would have been 3 months apart. I'm so angry at the world at the moment. Why do we have to go through such crap? Anyway I'm trying to pull myself together, I'm going to be an auntie for the first time.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh rem I'm so sorry :hugs:

Mrs that must be hard for you but congratulations on becoming an auntie soon x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cramping again today and still very positive to the point I've got butterflies and excited, I really hope this is my body trying to say this will be it! x


----------



## BelleNuit

mrs unicorn said:


> Oh no rem. Your levels can fluctuate though can't they? If you haven't started spotting then there's hope right? What did your doctor say?
> 
> AFM - yesterday I found out my SIL is pregnant. I pretty much cried all day. If I hadn't mc our babies would have been 3 months apart. I'm so angry at the world at the moment. Why do we have to go through such crap? Anyway I'm trying to pull myself together, I'm going to be an auntie for the first time.

TTC is so hard, I find myself unreasonably jealous of my friends who are pregnant. When there is a loss on top of it all its that much harder. I'm sorry Mrs Unicorn! I hope that this month you'll get your BFP so that you aren't far behind your SIL!


----------



## hopefullys

Rem sorry to hear that, u don't know yet tho see what happens but fingers crossed for you. Unicorn I don't think you will be long now try not to get down. One thing that always helped me through each month was that I used to think it will happen when its meant to happen for a reason n even tho I would probably never know the reason, each time I got a bfn I just would think well its obviously not meant to happen yet x


----------



## hopefullys

How many weeks are you rem? X


----------



## TMWREM

The baby is gone passed the sac today. Emotionally I'm mad I'm upset too but more pissed off than anything at this point. My DH has no understanding as to how I feel and can be quite insensitive at times. I am in pain and broken but yet I'm tending to our other children and cooking and trying to clean while he does work on the computer. I'm just sad. And unicorn I completely understand I've lost two babies now in 4 months and my sil is also pregnant so I know how you feel.. I'm happy for them but still sad for me


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh rem I am truely sorry I can't imagine what you are going through right now. Make sure you take time out to do what helps you in the process of understanding it etc, you need some support too as well as having the world on your shoulders x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so sorry Rem, what a horrible experience to go through :( take the time you need to feel sad for yourself. You don't need to feel happy for anyone right now!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem I am so so sorry, my heart is breaking for you. Please take care of yourself. And tell your DH you need his support too. You know we're all here if you ever want to talk. Xx


----------



## hopefullys

Rem so sorry to read this, I can't imagine how you are feeling either. Hope you get some support n feel better in time. Take care x


----------



## TMWREM

Thanks Girls! I've decided to just chill for awhile and put the TTC on the back burner for a bit. Get my relationship back on track after two losses so close together. I've deleted all my apps and tracking things. When we do decide to try again I think I'm just going to try and go with the flow with as little tracking as possible and just hope for the best and maybe we will have a surprise baby next time instead of one planned down to the T of conception. I still will check in and keep up with all of your progress. I really hope you all catch soon.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I don't blame you rem just relax and go with the flow so to speak x


----------



## TMWREM

Its so weird. I've always been considerd to have infertility even though I have children due to my endometriosis and pcos. When I was 16 they told me I wouldn't ever be able to have children of my own. It took 8 months with my first 6 months with my second and 4 months with my third. With these two past losses I conceived very quickly at only two months of TTC I just don't understand.. Hopefullys I was 6 weeks.


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's unbelievable how well you have done considering what they've said to you x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem - that is really amazing that you've had 3 children after being told that. I'm so sorry you've had to got through 2 losses though. I hope you are doing ok - as ok as you can be.

AFM - I should ovulate today. Yey! Feeling ok about this cycle. Pretty chilled considering the hellish week I've had. I'm still struggling with the news that my sil got pregnant the same month we lost our baby. Being an adult can be really flipping tough can't it? No expectations for this month, whatever will be will be.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## blakesmummy09

6dpo and had awful nausea last night but been cramping everyday since ovulation. Cm is still creamy for now but boobs don't hurt x


----------



## BelleNuit

I didn't Ov yesterday like I thought I would, so should happen today! Which makes me super happy because it means my cycle should be 26 days or longer!! It's been sitting at 25 days for the last 3 months, which seemed too short to me! I have high hopes for this month!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

A 25 day cycle is ok I think Hun as you have a 13 day luteal phase which is a nice amount of time for implantation x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks blakesmummy! I think the extra day to build up the lining in the follicular phase is a good thing! Should make implantation that much easier... I hope! Lol

Your signs are sounding good! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun, your timings looking great. Fingers crossed this month is your month x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm patiently waiting for someone to get a bfp lol my bump is growing now, starting to feel heavy! Will post a pic! X


----------



## hopefullys

I am laid down here so not the greatest pic!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww what a lovely bump. 

I've having a not so enjoyable night with a dodgy stomach but I was like it a lot during my last pregnancy so not sure if it's a good sign or not yet x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw hopefullys that's a lovely little bump!!

Blakes - so excited for you! When are you going to test / expect af?

Belle - hoping to see your temp increase today. Like blakes said, your lp is a good length so that's the most important thing. 

Afm - hello TWW. I'm feeling really positive at the moment, waking up to my skin breaking out is encouraging that. I started breaking out at 1 DPO with my bfp - I never thought I'd be happy about seeing a spot!! Normally I try and stop myself from getting my hopes up but maybe it'll make the TWW easier?


----------



## hopefullys

All good signs blakes! Unicorn nothing wrong with being positive, what will be will be n it will happen at the right time which is hopefully this cycle! Blakes u going to test in few days? When is your AF due? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af is due in 5 days but I'll test in 2 days at 9dpo x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Loving that temperature rise belle it's great! x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's :) it's not higher than all of my previous 6 temps, so I'm not sure if it should count as the temp shift or not! I'm guessing it will probably rise again tomorrow! So we'll BD tonight just to be on the safe side :)

That sounds positive Mrs Unicorn! You got a great rise this morning! My acne tends to get worse with O and then clear during TWW... My hormones are confused I think Lol

Blake's, hoping for a bfp for you! Can't wait to hear your result!

Hopefully, cute bump!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Nice temp rise for you too belle! Mine normally takes a couple of days to be higher than all the others, but with doing opks I know it's the post ov rise.

I'm not putting too much stock in my skin breaking out to be honest. Mine normally does it the week before af but it can be up and down so I don't trust it!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Mrs Unicorn! Mine tend to take a couple days to fully rise as well! 

I'm feeling REALLY positive about this month!

And we are O twins this month!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's brilliant belle that's how I feel, some days are a bit low but then I remember to be positive x


----------



## BelleNuit

Same with me Blake's! I tend to get a little down when AF starts to approach, but my mood usually drops then regardless... Yay PMS lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I know that feeling. 2 more days until I take my first temp and 5 more until af is here x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cm is starting to turn cloudy ewcm, think I will expect af not a bfp this week x


----------



## hopefullys

Its got to be soon surely now blakes! Fingers crossed for u! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah blakes it's still early days - stay positive! If not, we'll keep positive for you! My cm didn't tell me anything when I had my bfp so I've stopped tracking it post ovulation. I don't think it's a great sign so don't let it get you down.

Belle - we are o twins! Woo! 

I'm so pleased with how my temps are looking, it normally takes me till 3/4 DPO to get up to where they are now. I don't want to read too much into them though, I'm just pleased that so far this cycle is feeling like things are back to normal. Hopefully not too normal though, I'd quite like a bfp!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

My boobs are starting to go tingly and nipples a bit sore! I really feel positive now &#128522; x


----------



## hopefullys

How many dpo blakes? U got some tests in ready? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

8dpo now I've got ic's at the ready lots of them &#128514;. Looked through charts and have had this before at the same dpo but I'm still holding onto hope that it's a good sign x


----------



## BelleNuit

Mrs Unicorn, I also got a pretty decent temp rise this morning too! Looks like it could be a good month for both of us! I'm not sure if Ov happened Monday or Tuesday, but I'm covered with BD either way! Would put AF due on the 30 or the 31! Could just squeeze in a May BFP!

Blake's, almost testing time! Hold off till 10 dpo if you can!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok belle I'll wait till 10dpo, I'm feeling really good about this and think this could be it finally (I hope) X


----------



## hopefullys

Not long til u know blakes! I got my bfp on 12dpo with first response, was quite dark one but very very faint on ic until days later, they take a while to show. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

yeah waiting till 10 dpo is a good idea blakes - the ics can take a while to show anything and it's really stressy trying to make something out on them! Mine was 11 dpo on the ics, but I ran out of them before they became really dark!

Belle - our charts are so similar at the moment! af is due 1st june for me, but I'll test at the end of next week at 10/11dpo. fx it's good news for us all!


----------



## BelleNuit

Mrs Unicorn, our cycles must have synced up... somehow... over the internet lol


----------



## greenarcher

I know a few of you! Mind if I join? I'm due to O within a few days, but I think my post BCP LP is shorter than average. I'm really excited for all of you! I bet at least one of you gets your BFP this month!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Of course your very welcome green archer, mind me asking what your lp is as mine went from 9-11 from taking prenatals x


----------



## greenarcher

This is only my 3rd cycle off BCP. First cycle I didn't temp. Second cycle, LP was just 10 days. I've never gotten EWCM that I'm aware of. I don't like to check too soon after BD, because I don't want to disturb any baby gravy 

I'm talking a chewable multivitamin with iron in lieu of prenatals. Every other vitamin makes me nauseated, and I end up puking it up half the time!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no have you tried the seven seas prenatals. Mine took a while to settle after lp so it might get longer with a few more months x


----------



## BelleNuit

Multivitamkns always make me nauseous too! Supposedly taking them with food can help.

You can always try B6 to help with your luteal phase, it helped reduce my LP spotting significantly


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi green! How you doing?

Blakes - you still testing tomorrow? How are you feeling?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Bfn this morning and my boobs barely hurt now. Still got cramps but I'm just very disappointed that my symptoms are disappearing as I said to my friend yesterday I was convinced this was it x


----------



## hopefullys

Its very early yet blakes n certainly too early for ic to show yet. When I had a bfp on one of those it was so faint n took about 20 mins to show up meanwhile I had positive on frer so ur not out yet! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys is right. It's still early, blakes. IC didn't show up for me till 11dpo, and even then it was faint - I didn't even class it as a bfp till the afternoon test as the morning was questionable! Don't give up just yet.


----------



## BelleNuit

Yep early testing just leads to disappointment! 

Got cross hairs this morning, but they disappear if I use the FAM setting on FF. If my temps are high enough tomorrow my cross hairs may move.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I thought I was over the symptom spotting thing since my mc but today I'm having some sharp-ish twinges on my right - inbetween ovary and uterus, just further in from the ovary. I had this with my bfp at 3 dpo but on the left. I'm trying to ignore it as it's probably nothing but thought I'd let my crazy out on here!!! Maybe if I get it out it'll help me forget about it :dohh:


----------



## greenarcher

Teehee, share away! 3DPO Uni? I really hope you get your BFP! 

Belle, not familiar with the other setting. Is that a paid option?

I bet its just a little too early Blakes. FX!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yep 3 DPO. It went away after I went to the loo so maybe it was full bladder or something?!

Are you doing opks again this cycle?


----------



## greenarcher

I'm trying to! But often not until 7 or 8 at night because of some late nights at work :/ Switched to Wondfos as I heard they give better OPK lines. Only light lines so far.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey, anyone can use the FAM settings on FF, it's just a different method to detect ovulation. To get to it go to settings and then click detector/override settings. FFs default is their advanced system, which takes into account bbt, cm, cervical position, OPKs and any signs. FAM is the traditional method that tracks ovulation just using temperatures. For FAM, ovulation is not counted unless your temp shift is higher than the previous 6 temps. So that's why there can be a discrepancy.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds positive Mrs Unicorn!! I haven't been having any symptoms. Just creamy cm which is my normal lol.

I hope you get your Ov soon green! It took a little over 3 cycles for my cycles to straighten out after quitting bcp a few years ago, so I'm willing to bet your cycles will get more predictable!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Urgh what's with my temps? What's with the almost flat line? I had this the cycle of my mc but put it down to it obviously not being a proper cycle. Hope this isn't going to be the new norm for me occasionally. I'm thinking I might not temp next cycle, it's pissing me off a bit. I know I shouldn't read into my temps because they don't really indicate anything but ovulation, but it puts me in a bad mood as soon as I wake up when they're like this.

Blakes - how you doing this morning?

Green - hopefully o will make an appearance soon and your cycles start to settle. Hope you manage to get some opks in. Charting can be a pain in the backside sometimes can't it?!

Belle - I've not really had any symptoms to be honest. Nothing that stands out apart from those twinges but that could be anything. Probably just coincidence that on my bfp cycle I had them the same day - probably wasn't even related to that bfp! One week till testing for me!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm doing ok boobs have died down now most of the time but I've still got creamy cm when it normally changes by now and backache. Going to test Sunday I think rather than tomorrow when I'm actually due af x


----------



## BelleNuit

Mrs Unicorn Have you checked your thermometer battery? Maybe it's on the fritz and that's why your temps are flat lining? 

My O date got moved a day, which I expected would happen. This means I O'd on cycle day 14, instead of 12 like it's been the last few months! I'm hoping this is a good sign! I'm not having any symptoms other than what I usually get: irritability, bloating, fatigue, creamy cm. I basically get an extended PMS for the whole two weeks lol


----------



## mrs unicorn

Fx blakes.

Belle - at least you're covered for oing later! Good thinking! The battery is fine, it gives a different reading during the day. But I'm not going to temp the rest of this cycle anyway, it's just making me flap!


----------



## hopefullys

Try not to temp girls I think temping is really stressful, cant beat doing the opks there gd to do but even still u don't need to rely on them cos my friend just got pregnant n she only ever showed up a very faint positive on the opks n still conceived x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good for you Mrs Unicorn!

I find it's harder for me not to temp so I'm going to continue


----------



## greenarcher

I disagree. Temping isn't stressful for me, but everyone is different :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

The strong period pains have started &#128542; Hope af stays away x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no Blakes! Hopefully af won't show!


----------



## blakesmummy09

The worst thing is I had asprin about an hour ago for a headache and it hasn't stopped the period pains at all, they're so pressure type too x


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh, that's when I hop in a hot bath and try to sleep. Those pains are worst Matts :/


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's now stopped, I could of sworn af was just about to arrive with those bit strange x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope it was that fertilized egg instead blakes! I'm laid in bed n can feel my little bubs having a wriggle, so cute! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww I can't wait for that. It was so bizzare because they were so strong but I haven't had any since. I'm not testing just waiting to see if af arrives tomorrow and then if it doesn't in a couple of days I'll test as its my sons birthday today so we are busy this weekend celebrating anyway x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Happy birthday to your little boy! Enjoy celebrating and fx af doesn't show.


----------



## hopefullys

Oh fingers crossed blakes! Let us know when uve done a test!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls nothing this morning yet and cervix is very high which I know can change very quickly so crossing my fingers it stays there lol x


----------



## hopefullys

U going to test blakes? Exciting! X


----------



## ChiiBaby

Good luck hun! I've got everything crossed for you <3


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cm has changed to cloudy ewcm but kind of watery at the same time. Got a massive headache though but they've been quite frequent at the moment. I did get them frequent when I was pregnant with my son so who knows it could be a good sign but no af so far so fingers crossed it stays that way x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Eeeeeee blakes I'm so excited for you! Are you going to test tomorrow? Keeping everything crossed! X


----------



## BelleNuit

Yay Blake's! Sounds like things are going in the right direction!!

5 dpo here, nothing exciting happening. I'm having my typical tww symptoms but I know better at this point then to think they are pregnancy symptoms lol.

Temp seems to be steadily rising each day


----------



## blakesmummy09

Bfn a little while ago but will test with fmu tomorrow x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok those ic r hard to show on so doesn't mean ur out x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I hope so &#128522; I'm on a 12 day lp so far so either way that's a brilliant start as it is x


----------



## MumDreamz

Hey ladies. I'm back. Dh and I are very sick. But I ovulated today and we tried. Lol. Makes the title for this very fitting.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af arrived this morning discovered when I was about to take a test &#128546; Certainly painful this month haven't had it this bad in years x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakes I'm so sorry hun :hugs: it's so hard this TTC thing and you've been doing so well (I'd have broken down several times)

I don't want to upset you or freak you out but have you thought about getting any tests done? Maybe progesterone (because of your short lp?) I remember you saying that your other 2 were conceived while you were on the pill - super fertile then - just seems strange it's taking so long now. Again, sorry if I'm out of line here, just hate to see how long it's taking for you :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

No your not at all Hun I'm doing this cycle and then going to the doctors like you said as when I was on the pill it has extra progesterone so maybe it has risen my levels &#128522; Things do change after pregnancies etc so it will be worth me doing it &#128522; Just for a bit of peace of mind too x


----------



## mrs unicorn

sounds like a good idea blakes - even if it means you can rule it out, like you said, it will put your mind at ease. x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh god yeah I might start temping again too to confirm I am actually ovulating when ff says I am after the opks x


----------



## greenarcher

So sorry blakes! I think temping is great. Maybe the pill supplemented the low progesterone levels you had and thats why you got preg on the pill??

AFM, temp rise this morning!! I'm 1 or 2 DPO, but no BD for the last few days because of yeast infection FML. Probably not going to be lucky this month. Low expectations are a good thing though!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry Blake's! I love temping personally and always look forward to seeing what I'm going to get in the morning! At least you are getting to the point in your TTC journey where you can start to take action finding out whats going on!

Sorry Green! It can be tough to feel hopeful when BDing wasn't timed right. Your not completely out though, stranger things have happened!

6 dpo here, halfway through tww! I've been trying something different this month. Every time I start to feel bad about ttc, I think to myself "you are already pregnant..." I'm not sure if that will help my cause at all, but I feel better in the meantime lol


----------



## hopefullys

Sorry blakes, defo worth looking into to see what's going on. It usually happens when least expected, that's what happened with us when we had been trying a year n decided it was time to look into it n we was due to take a sperm sample in on the Thursday n I just thought I better check I wasn't pregnant beforehand not thinking for one second I would get those 2 lines! Mad how it happens! I'm 19 weeks now! X


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks Belle! I like that mindset a lot. However, I feel like I might be much more disappointed in 10 days when/if AF does arrive :/


----------



## BelleNuit

I get that green! I've tried it the other way where I don't let myself get excited, and I just end up moppy and depressed the two weeks lol

I guess I feel like if it is going to happen at all for me, it will probably happen sometime in the next few cycles. I feel like I've put in my time for ttc. This is my 6th cycle, and 80% are pregnant within 6 months. If it doesn't happen soon, then that means there is likely something wrong and a visit to the doctor is in order. I think after my 6th or 7th cycle of trying I'll probably put in less effort, because it'll be clear that BDing every day hasn't done anything


----------



## mrs unicorn

I've got bad news guys - my SIL lost the baby :cry: almost in the same way I did, started spotting so had a scan at 10 weeks. Looks like things stopped happening a few weeks back :cry: I'm totally devastated for them. I can't believe this has happened to us both just a few months apart.

This year better start improving, it's got a lot of making up to do. Was going to test this morning but it doesn't feel right with my SIL having an ERPC today. My hearts breaking for them both.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh uni, I'm so sorry to hear that! The important thing is to be there for her!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks belle. She's coping considerably better than I did/am. But she also is someone to put up a tough front, I'll keep in touch with her.

AFM - 9 dpo and I feel awful today. Could just be because of everything that's gone on the past few days. I'm sooooo tired and feel sick, think I'm just worn out (I spent Sunday and Monday trying to sort a family fall out :dohh:)

How are you doing?


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like it's been a rough few days for you uni! Get some relaxation time in there for yourself!

I'm 8 dpo today and feel great. Got a nice temp jump this morning, which I won't get too excited about now because I've had temp spikes mid LP before. Otherwise only thing different this month is I got a acne breakout on my cheeks kind of by my mouth. I don't usually break out in that area, so I'm hoping it's a good sign. They seemed to have popped up over night!

Only 4 more days till 12 dpo when I usually start spotting! No spotting will be a good sign for me! I'm feeling done with HPTs. I didn't test last cycle and I much preferred it. It's so much harder to get your hopes up every time you pee on that stupid stick lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm so sorry uni it must hard as well to know the experience yourself fingers crossed you both get your rainbows soon. 

Stalking you ladies whilst I wait for ovulation again x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks blakes, at least I might be able to help them work through some of it.

What's your plan of attack this cycle? You still going to try temping a bit again?


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so sorry for your SIL, uni. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Well I'm still taking my prenatals and I think I'll start temping when af finishes and see how that goes x


----------



## mrs unicorn

So 10 DPO and bfn. I know it might still pop up but I wasn't expecting anything this cycle. I always try not to but I normally still get my hopes up, I haven't this cycle, it's actually worked! Still gona do a couple more as af isn't due till next weds.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I feel so so sick again today. I didn't mention it before as I thought once I'd eaten it would go. But no, just like yesterday I feel so flippin queasy. I'm trying to fight this getting my hopes up, it could be nothing but it's pretty unusual for me. Grrrrr I was doing so well avoiding getting my hopes up :growlmad:


----------



## BelleNuit

Uni with your fantastic LP you still have plenty of time to implant!! I hope the nausea is a good sign for you!

Woke up this morning to another temp jump!! If I get a temp that is at least 36.85 tomorrow, my chart will have gone triphasic! I've never had a triphasic chart before!


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks Belle. Your chart is looking great! Are you still planning on just waiting for af / no af?


----------



## BelleNuit

Still planning to wait till at least 12 dpo! If I don't get any spotting that day then I might test! So Sunday is the day! I'd really like to get my answer all at once and early testing just doesn't offer that! You're left wondering if it was too early, and if it's a faint positive you keep testing to see if the lines get darker. I'd rather not do that! So I might even wait till AF is due!


----------



## mrs unicorn

That's a good plan. I'm so impatient but I do hate the 'can I see something or not' time. I might try your way next cycle - although I won't be waiting til af as that would be 16 dpo!! But 12 dpo is reasonable I think!


----------



## BelleNuit

I think 12 dpo is plenty reasonable! If I were you I'd test at 12 dpo to satisfy the early test urge and then again at 14 dpo because a BFP typically shows by then!


----------



## hopefullys

I'm still checking in girls, waiting n waiting for the next one to get a bfp lol I'm nearly 20 weeks! Got my scan next week, getting bit nervous n hoping all is well n we know pink or blue! Having lots of movement, baby is kicking as I type! I'm sure someone will get a bfp soon, unicorn fingers crossed keep positive x


----------



## mrs unicorn

hopefullys I can't believe you're almost 20 weeks!! Where has the time gone? Did we all guess boy or girl, I think we did but i can't remember what I said. I'm going....BOY!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Im glad your all ok and crossing my fingers for you, I'm saying girl hopeful x


----------



## BelleNuit

So exciting hopeful! I hope your scan is great!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Bfn girls, I'm considering myself out now. Don't think I'll bother testing again - I only have 1 IC and 3 FRERs and I don't want to use them.


----------



## hopefullys

I know girls I just can't wait for the scan now! 
Unicorn which tests have you been using? Frer or ic? Frer show up much earlier n better than the IC x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah ICs. I know FRERs are better but I had a +IC at 11 DPO before. I might use my last IC over the weekend but I'm not hopeful whatsoever.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af nearly stopped now but full of cold &#128514; I always get ill when it stops it's so bizzare so temping might be off for a few more days x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn I gave up with ic til after I got bfp with frer, try one u never know! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

:haha: hopefullys you are a bad influence!!!! When did you get your bfp again? And it was a FRER right, the first bfp you got?


----------



## hopefullys

Lol I know I just think the IC r a waste of time when ur testing before af due, frer show much better! I got mine at 12dpo but didn't test before then n lines were good on the frer, took a while to show probably after on the IC x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn go on the pregnancy test page here n read the thread titled, difference in tests...funny I was just saying but a woman has put on her tests showing lines n how the IC don't show. Have a look!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Well I just did an FRER and nothing. Never mind. I'm not getting anymore ICs because it encourages me to test early.


----------



## hopefullys

Just seen u saw that page unicorn lol is it defo stark white? X


----------



## hopefullys

My frer took about a good 10 mins to keep darkening


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yep nothing at all - and believe me I'm great at seeing lines when there's nothing there! At least I know for sure.


----------



## hopefullys

Yes I still think the frer better cos like u say u know now. There is still a chance but only time will tel. It will happen on whichever month it is meant to be, I'm sure of it x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry uni! That's so disappointing at 11 dpo!! With your LP though you aren't out yet! But I do agree that early testing is a waste of time! I think the ICs don't work well and the frer are too expensive to really go crazy with lol.

Well my temp jumped again this morning!!! It's officially triphasic! I've never had a triphasic chart before! I know it's not a guaranteed BFP but I also know it's a good sign!! Almost makes me want to test early! I'm terrified of getting a BFN though and would rather enjoy my relentless optimism for a few more days lol. Only 10 dpo!


----------



## mrs unicorn

belle your chart does look good - really hope it does mean something for you!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks uni! I'm thinking about testing tomorrow at 11 dpo if my temp stays high, but I'm honestly terrified of getting another BFN so I might chicken out!


----------



## greenarcher

Uni, so sorry your FRER was neg. It does sound like you're out, but you might just have a late implanter. Implanting 6-12 DPO they say. Any cramping/spotting recently?

Belle - OMG! YAY TRIPHASIC! I SAY TEST TODAY! It's something like 60% of people have a line on a FRER at 10DPO. What other symptoms have you been having?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahh! Green, I'm so excited but also REALLY nervous about testing. I might tomorrow morning at 11 dpo!

I'm feeling really fatigued, have been falling asleep most nights this week around 8-9, nips are tender, a little nauseous today but that might just be due to dehydration lol. My cervix is higher than normal, but not as high as what it is before Ov, and creamy cm which I tend to get throughout tww anyway. Also insanely hungry!!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That chart looks impressive belle I really hope this is it for you x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's, I sure hope so too! I've never had a chart like this one before!


----------



## BelleNuit

Poor DH insisted I take a HPT tonight, BFN. Its 10 dpo and I tested in the evening. So I know I'm not completely out, but I'm not going to test again before AF is due. It's too hard!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I don't blame you tbh it's the easier way. Currently in the bath and then moving to the sofa as absolutely full of cold and hubby keep pinching all the bed &#128542; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

What test did you use belle? My ICs were neg at 10 DPO then I did a FRER at 11 and it was a really good line. Totally get waiting for af though.

Blakes - hope you feel better soon. X

Green - thanks love. I was pretty angry yesterday but the several glasses of wine helped. It was only attempt #2 so I shouldn't expect anything quite so soon. Really need to not let my hopes get too high this next cycle - my bfp was our 3rd attempt. how you doing? Any symptoms?


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks uni! I used a frer. With my temp drop today I'm definitely feeling out. Will know for sure if I start spotting tomorrow.

This is cycle 6. I'm starting to feel really defeated :(


----------



## hopefullys

Otherwise will happen girls I think I must of been on about cycle 15 by time we conceived, keep at it! X


----------



## hopefullys

It will I meant not otherwise lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks hopeful. I know you understand because you were there too. It just gets hard to keep hope cycle after cycle when you have no idea how long it will be. Once your pregnant it is probably easier looking back 

If we don't get a bfp this cycle we are going to go see a doctor. I know 6 months for actively trying isn't bad, but we had been ntnp before that and used the withdrawal method as our only form of birth control for 4 years before that. There is also a family history of pcos on my mom's side. I don't have symptoms but sometimes you don't get any symptoms. At this point I think it warrants getting checked out.


----------



## greenarcher

Hang in there belle! I hope you won't need to get checked out. Your temp is still higher than your other post O temps.

Uni, no symptoms other than a really short temper. I couldn't stand to be around my husbandyesterday. 7 dpo, and I think I'm not going to have any problem holding off until af this cycle. No symptoms at all and a 10-11 day lp makes it easy. And it's a 3 day weekend here in the states!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green. I did a chart search on FF and 70% of triphasic charts that got a BFN at 11 dpo still got a bfp in the end. So I know I still have a chance, it's just hard to keep hoping. I guess I'll know if I start spotting tomorrow. The last few days before AF are always the worst for me because I get so moody

I hope you enjoy your long weekend Green! Ours was last weekend here in Canada.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh it gets so frustrating I know how disheartening it is when that af turns up every month after u convince yourself u could be preggers. It wasn't til we had been to docs n I had been referred for an ultrasound to look n see if everything was ok down there n my oh to go take a sample in that we conceived. Doc told me that it is actually very common now for a lot of couples to take a year n they have no fertility problems at all x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't give up girls I'm coming up to a year now and I'm still going, it's very tough but we will get there. 
I'm currently full of cold, temp of 100f this morning and keep loosing my voice the day before my sons party typical x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope you feel better blakes. Trying for a baby really puts some havoc on health, I was constantly not well with one thing or another in the year we was trying x


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting, so I'm out. AF due Monday or Tuesday


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh sorry belle :hugs: if it makes you feel better to go and talk with a doctor then do that. We were lucky (I suppose) and it happened on our third attempt last time but as that ended in mc I constantly worry there's something not right. I know all the statistics etc etc but you can't help but worry so I kind of get where you're coming from. I'd love to go and get all the tests done, even if it's just for peace of mind, but I've got a long time to wait before any doc in the uk would do them.

Green - not testing is good. Fx for you, not long to wait now. X

Blakes & hopefullys - you two are an inspiration! If I ever feel like giving up I think of you both and how amazing you are to never give up. Blakes I really really hope it happens for you soon hun.


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn I'm sure u wont be long now, try relax n it will happen it will be on the month that its meant to happen n u will soon have a bun in oven just give it some time x


----------



## BelleNuit

TMI warning 

Spotting turned dark brown today and seems to be coming to a stop.

Still thinking AF is on the way though with my big temp drop though


----------



## Fyren

I think AF got me as well.
(TMI) Really, really light red-pink light, light flow.
AF is being slow, I think..
Here's to next cycle.

:dust:


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear Fyren.

I've been looking into low progesterone symptoms and I think this is my problem. It's uncanny how many of the symptoms I have, premenstrual spotting, poor blood clotting, severe mood swings & anxiety before AF, headaches and migraines before AF, changes in appetite, extreme fatigue (who goes to bed at 8pm regularly for 1 week out of every month?), weight gain (I've never had problems with this before), breast tenderness and pain prior to AF, acne & obviously difficulty conceiving. The mood symptoms alone are pretty severe for me and have been for several months now. My PMS has never been this bad. I'm going to get it checked.


----------



## Fyren

BelleNuit said:


> Sorry to hear Fyren.
> 
> I've been looking into low progesterone symptoms and I think this is my problem. It's uncanny how many of the symptoms I have, premenstrual spotting, poor blood clotting, severe mood swings & anxiety before AF, headaches and migraines before AF, changes in appetite, extreme fatigue (who goes to bed at 8pm regularly for 1 week out of every month?), weight gain (I've never had problems with this before), breast tenderness and pain prior to AF, acne & obviously difficulty conceiving. The mood symptoms alone are pretty severe for me and have been for several months now. My PMS has never been this bad. I'm going to get it checked.

Good idea, I hope all is well for you BelleNuit. <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Fyren:)

I was reading that diet and exercise can help improve progesterone levels. I have a lot of work related stress and it's been a rough winter in terms of poor eating and exercise habits. I've tried taking supplements but I don't think it's enough. Going to start eating healthier and increasing activity levels. The good news is DH is completely on board!


----------



## Fyren

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks Fyren:)
> 
> I was reading that diet and exercise can help improve progesterone levels. I have a lot of work related stress and it's been a rough winter in terms of poor eating and exercise habits. I've tried taking supplements but I don't think it's enough. Going to start eating healthier and increasing activity levels. The good news is DH is completely on board!

Shame my OH won't try and cut down on his smoking habits.
I've changed my diet to be more healthy in hopes of conceiving.
One thing I need to work on is exercise.
I'm not under or over weight, but it's still good to be healthy!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - someone I chat to regularly on here who miscarried at the same time as me has just had the progesterone test. She has a 10/11 day lp. Turns out it's really low so even if she did get pregnant again she would almost certainly miscarry again. I'm so glad she pushed for the test because now she's on meds to sort it out. It's a simple blood test so is really push for it if you're worried.

Sorry af is imminent. Mine should be here weds.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks uni, I'm definitely going to push for that test. There is enough going on that I think it's warranted! My luteal phase is normal, but I always spot a couple days beforehand which while not unusual, isn't a good thing either!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well my temp actually recovered a little this morning. Bizarre because AF due today and usually it falls more. Maybe it's environmental? Still spotting, AF usually starts later in the afternoon, so if it's not here by 5ish, then somethings up!


----------



## mrs unicorn

belle, keep us posted. I have seen quite a few charts when temps shoot up the day before af, which is just weird, BUT I really hope it's something positive for you.

I should be cd1 tomorrow, I don't normally have any signs before her arrival though. I'm wishing this week away already - want to get going on the next cycle! I'm not going to temp or do opks, just going to spread the bding out a touch just incase I ov at a different time. It's always been cd12 or 13 so we should be ok. The time I stopped charting was the cycle I got my bfp previously so you never know......


----------



## BelleNuit

Well AF is here so I'm officially out!

I hope she doesn't show for you tomorrow uni and you get your bfp! 

I'll keep temping. I'm too Type A not to!


----------



## greenarcher

Are you planning on testing tomorrow uni?


----------



## hopefullys

Hope that AF stays away unicorn! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sorry af arrived belle. I'm right there with you - cd1 today. I don't really feel too fed up about it because of the BFNs a few days ago. Looking forward to giving it another go this cycle. I've got to be careful to not raise my expectations too high as it was cycle #3 when I got my bfp before. I'm almost certain it'll take longer this time, gotta keep telling myself that!

Green - when is af due for you?

Blakes - hope you're ok, where are you at in your cycle?

Hopefullys - is it your gender scan soon?!?!?


----------



## greenarcher

Bummer uni :(

Not sure. Anywhere between today and Saturday I guess


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry about AF uni, cycle buddies again :)

I'm feeling pretty bummed out. I'm sure in a few days i'll start feeling better again.

I hope you get your BFP green! Either that or AF holds out so that you end up with a longer LP!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle :hugs::hugs::hugs: some cycles are harder than others.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks uni! It's so true! I think this cycle was bad for me because I thought FOR SURE it will happen in 6 cycles


----------



## mrs unicorn

It is hard to not let your expectations grow. Since the MMC Ive been thinking hopefully it'll be this year (ideally before sept - my EDD - but that scares me as it feels like it's getting closer) but then the thought of it taking all year is exhausting and demotivating! It's tough because being positive helps you get through it but then hurts you more when it's bfn. X


----------



## BelleNuit

So true uni!

My brother is getting married in May, so I'd really like to not be pregnant for that... which would mean conceiving sometime during the summer hopefully!

I've been reading up on stress and how it contributes to low progesterone. I really think this is part of what's going on for me! I've been noticing signs of low progesterone ever since last year. I had a close family member in ICU for a number of months and it wasn't clear if he would survive or not. It was such extreme stress, I adopted some not so great coping strategies and I think my body is still healing from that.

Stress releases cortisol which literally requires progesterone to be made! Vitamin B6, magnesium and zinc are the building blocks if progesterone so it makes sense that I feel better when I supplement these, but it's still not getting at the root cause and creating balance in the body.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Did you find out about having the progesterone test? I think you have it on cd21 or 7 DPO so you could possibly have it done this cycle. Then you can either deal with that or if all is good you don't need to stress about it!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I'm going to go to walk in clinic tonight as I don't have a family doc


----------



## greenarcher

Let us know how it goes. Will there be a wait?

Also, so far, 11 DPO, and no spotting! So if nothing else, my LP is a day longer :) 

FRER last night was negative. Gonna use a wondfo tonight.


----------



## BelleNuit

There will probably be a wait, so I will call ahead of time and see how long it will be. Sometimes it's only like 20 minutes, others its like an hour.

Woo hoo for adding a day to your LP! That's a positive either way!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey sorry I've been Mia it was my sons birthday party Sunday so things have been pretty busy with the half term school holiday too. I'm currently cd10 and have failed at temping so far because I've literally had a cold and have lost my voice for 4 days so far which isn't fun. I took an opk today which showed a very faint line so I'm going to keep going with the cheapies and then use the clearblue when close x


----------



## TMWREM

Hey Girls! Just thought I'd check in and catch up on where you all stand with your TTC journey. So sorry none of you have got that BFP! 

Hopefullys I'm really praying yours comes soon! 

Unicorn have your cycles straightened back out since the MMC? 

Hopefullys how's the pregnancy going? Can't wait to find out the gender! I say Girl! 

As for me its been 3 weeks since the natural miscarriage. I'm actually doing 10xs better mentally this time around than in January. DH and I have decided to wait until August to start TTC again so my body can rest after 2 surgeries and 2 losses within 8 months. But there is apart of me for the past two days that's dying to start trying again. I have been thinking about my babies so much the past two days and I'd be due in 9 weeks and I'm actually terrified as to how I'm going to handle the month of August feeling empty. All I can think about is how I would be huge right now feeling baby kicks and decorating a nursery :-( 

Good Luck to All of You!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good to see you again blakes! Sorry to hear you've been sick!

Rem, waiting till August makes sense. After all you've been through I truly hope you get some good luck! You deserve it!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Green - great news about your extended lp! Keep us posted on the testing!!!

Blakes - hope you're feeling better soon. Don't worry about the temping, opks should be enough. X

Rem - so good to hear from you. I think it's a really good idea to wait till August to recover properly (and it's only a couple of months away, it'll be here before you know it) I too have all those feelings about where I'd be now, especially as September creeps closer - I just don't think I'll have another bfp by then. It's good to hear you're doing a bit better but if you're ever struggling come on here and let it out, or send me a message anytime. You're not alone in this :hugs:

Yes I've been so lucky with my cycles. The first one I od a day early but last cycle was exactly back to normal. I guess you are still waiting for af to return?


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's nice to hear from you rem, a bit of a wait sounds a good idea. Remember we are all here to support you as much as we can even if you just need a rant and we can't wait to see you ttc again soon x


----------



## BelleNuit

The doc yesterday decided to do a full panel of endocrine blood tests. I should get results next week. I'm hoping nothing's wrong, but I'd there is that it's an easy fix! He suggested stress might be what's causing me problems


----------



## mrs unicorn

that's good about the tests Belle! Do you think you've been stressed out while TTC? It was a shock to me how stressful it can be, I always assumed it'd be the most relaxed, fun thing to do. I feel like that is quite far from the reality though!


----------



## BelleNuit

I definitely find ttc stressful, but I think it's more an implication of lifestyle factors. He said that body stress counts too, not just emotional stress, so eating a poor diet, not exercising enough, not getting enough sleep etc.

So I'm making some changes! I've been taking my vitamins, eating healthier, and going to start a light exercise routine with hubby once AF stops


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sounds good, I'm going to try and sort myself out this cycle too. Wanna be health kick buddies? I need some encouragement! I'm not overweight or anything but since the mmc we've been comfort eating to the max! DH goes to gym lots so he looks fab but I haven't done anything aside from walking. I dug my exercise dvds out on Monday and did a good hour, haven't done them since :blush: but af is being a total witch (I don't normally have much cramping but I have this time) so I'll get back to them at weekend I think. I'm just working my way through all the bad food in the house now!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I could use a health kick buddy too! I'm not over weight either, but it was definitely a long winter with lots of comfort food lol. I think I'll be good to start exercising by the weekend. I live right by a beautiful ravine so I want to start jogging on the weekends again, and do something else that's active midweek (maybe badminton or frisbee in the park with DH)

One of the biggest changes I've made this week is cutting out convenience food and bringing a bagged lunch to work so I'm not tempted. I've dramatically increased my fruit and vegetable intake just doing that!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Think I'll aim for 4 sessions a week - prob 3 during the week and 1 at weekend. I'd love to go running by the beach here but I've tried running before and it's not for me! I have HIIT dvds which I love, plus yoga :bodyb: 

I work from home so if I don't have bad stuff in I won't go out and get anything, so just need to meal / snack plan a bit better I think. Just started my plan for next week!


----------



## hopefullys

Had my scan today girls n baby is all healthy n its a......girl! Team pink! Will post a pic later x


----------



## greenarcher

Aw yay! Congrats!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww congrats hopeful 

Belle can I ask if your in the uk? If so how did you go about asking for the tests as I will be going next month if not bfp but I don't know how to approach it x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww congrats hopeful 

Belle can I ask if your in the uk? If so how did you go about asking for the tests as I will be going next month if not bfp but I don't know how to approach it x


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Blake's, I'm in Canada. I don't have a family doc so I just went to a walk in medical clinic and said I was having mebstrual irregularities and difficulty ttc. Described the spotting I have, the anov cycle I had in January and my mood swings and the doctor suggested hormone testing to make sure all was okay.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun see I have regular periods, not a lot of spotting and my lp is 11 days but I'm heading to a month so I'm not sure what they would suggest for me x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's just let them know you've been trying for a year! They'll probably start with an endocrine blood panel and go from there


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys - yey a girl!!! Congrats!

Blakes - the woman I mentioned with the low progesterone has regular cycles, no spotting etc and an 10/11 lp. She had progesterone test but also wants to check that she's ovulating well. She's definitely oving coz of +opks and temp increase, all her charts look perfectly normal. So there must be a test to see how strong you are oing too. But like belle said hopefully once you tell them your situation and how you've gotten pregnant before they'll suggest these things.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'll do that next month. As technically it will be a year anyway as they will check the records of when I last ordered my pill. I really hope they can find the reason behind why it's taking so long x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good thinking Blake's! I hope you get your answer and that it's an easy fix. Of course I'm still hoping for a bfp for you instead!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha hopefully I will, the psychic said Feb for either concieve, bfp or birth so this could be it as it would be a Feb due date so never know haha. I've got loads of cm this month too unlike other months x


----------



## BelleNuit

You could probably go in at the end of this cycle blakes. There are preliminary tests that they can do (blood work) and it might be a bit of a wait if you do get referred to a fertility specialist.


----------



## hopefullys

Yes bloodwork was the first test they did for me n they worked out to do it on my cycle day 21 I think n they came back great they said I was defo ovulating my levels were high! Next thing then was getting oh sperm checked n then they booked me in for ultrasound to see if everything was ok in there n that's the point we got to when I found out I was pregnant! Get the ball rolling blakes! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

God I've never felt worse today, now I'm a 12/14 and still have a mummy tummy from my 3 year old and my neighbor rubs my stomach and asks if I'm pregnant. It's made me feel awful and got me wondering if my weight could be part of the issue as I'm 12 1/2 stone snd was 10 when I fell pregnant with my daughter. So I've made a decision to buy a portion plate and start gaining control of my weight x


----------



## blakesmummy09

And my opk is pretty much stark white instead of a forming line as normal. Wish it was July already haha nothing seems to be going in my favour. Got my theory test next Wednesday so hopefully that might help when I pass that x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm still routing for you getting a bfp blakes! I don't think my weight helped with conceiving I'm a 12 n weighed 10.7 when I fell on. I don't know how much ive put on but it feels a lot I literally feel like a whale this last week so going to try some healthy eating this week x


----------



## BelleNuit

Uni, how is the health kick going? I did some squats and such today and went for a bike ride with DH! Diet was pretty bad this weekend, but I'll get back to it this week!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Sounds good belle, I'm the same. Exercise wise I've done well. Did my DVDs on Friday and again this morning! Went for a lovely 2 hour walk at the beach this weekend - the weather is great at the moment (for the uk) also cleaned the entire house. Food wise not good! But I'm back on it this week, I've eaten all the bad food so that's good!!

Blakes - I doubt that your weight is having an effect, it doesn't sound like you're overweight or anything. But eating better and being active is always good for wellbeing. I weigh 9 1/2 stone but my normal is 8 1/2 (I'm quite petite) I was 9 st at Christmas so was planning on losing 1/2 st in the new year but then I got my bfp and put on another 1/2. I know what you mean about the wobbly-ness making you feel rubbish. I hate it, and that all my jeans are tight.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Got my positive opk this morning but haven't bd yet as only now recovering properly from this cold haha. How are you ladies doing x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Gosh that's a nasty cold blakes, hope you're feeling better. Are you going to try and bd or take a break? It's horrible when you're feeling rubbish, you don't feel at your most attractive!

AFM - kitten woke us a 4am today!! DH dealt with him but I think the break in sleep wipes you out! Little monkey! So I haven't exercised today yet. I'll see how I feel later on. I'm looking forward to starting bding! We're going for every other day cd8 (tomorrow) - cd14. It was going to be till cd16 but DH is away at a conference. Should be fine as I'll prob ov cd13.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hope you get to feeling better Blake's! Are you taking a break from ttc this month?

Your kitten sounds adorable uni! Although you probably feel less so! Lol

CD8 today. I was going to plan to BD but I'm still having creamy CM so I might just wait till tomorrow and then do every day until O. I'm thinking might O later this month, just like last month. I'm going to take that as a good sign.

I have a new latest theory for why we haven't conceived yet. I started a new job in October which I found massively stressful. DH and were fighting a lot too at the time. I think that stress caused me to have an anovulatory cycle, and then it took a number of cycles for my hormones to get back to normal. I'm hoping they're normal now and that we will have a decent chance sometime in the next 3 months. It's too hard to hope for a bfp every month... but in the next 3 months would be nice!


----------



## mrs unicorn

belle - sorry to hear you were having a rough time. Sometimes we don't even realise how stressed out we are until we're through it. I feel a bit like that now, this is the first time since the mmc that DH and I have both felt... I don't want to say happy, but not sad and anxious. Just feel good. Being active is a stress buster too so you're doing all the right things! I'm hoping it happens in the next few months too (the sooner the better obviously!) But I hope it'll happen before September, if not I may well be paying the doc a visit.

Merlin (our kitten) is adorable, he makes us laugh everyday with his batshit hyper episodes. I say episodes, they actually go on for a couple of hours!!


----------



## BelleNuit

It's crazy the impact stress can you on your body!! Im glad youve been feeling better too uni!

I'm hoping it happens before August. If I get pregnant the August cycle I would be due to give birth right around the same time as my brothers wedding (and I'm in the wedding party!) But I don't really want to give up a potential month to ttc either!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think we will try and bd tonight and keep covering for the next couple of days even if it has to be AI it's better than no chance at all. I doubt anything would happen this month just because I've been so run down with the cold. I literally lost my voice for 4 days over my sons birthday party period which was a bit difficult but also I get bad hayfever which the medicine makes you super drowsy so half the time I really don't feel up to it at the moment. I don't want to miss out on a cycle and have a what if but I don't have a lot of hope this cycle purely because my body's just put up with loads recently x


----------



## hopefullys

Try bd on a morning for a change with the preseed. Worked for us! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I can't hubbys up stupidly early in the morning and my son is a ridiculously light sleeper so would wake way too early for school &#128542;. The pressed we only use for AI because hubby finds it too much even with a tiny bit. It will happen when it does now I'm not as stressed anymore tbh as I was x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm glad you seem to have found some peace with it all Blake's.

Maybe getting pregnant is like falling in love. You hope and hope to meet someone but it's only when you stop looking and find joy in your own life that suddenly they're there.


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's very true. I think I've just been making myself too stressed over it all and trying to plan way too much. I've been planning events on the basis I was going to be pregnant but it didn't actually happen which was fustrating and the long wait hasn't helped but now I'm just taking it a month at a time and what will happen will happen in its own time x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Healthy eating has started, upping my water intake. Piece of fruit for breakfast, Apple and a low fat yoghurt for lunch and fish with rice or salad for tea everyday and then weekends will be bit more relaxed x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey more health kick buddies!! Blakes won't you be starving? I often have eggs for breakfast - no toast though :cry: I love carbs so much! We tend to be a bit more relaxed at weekend too. We have a fat b*****d Friday tea!! And always have dessert on Sunday - ooooh roll on Friday!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nah I'm eating huge portion sizes when I really don't need to be as my body doesn't need it as such. Eggs is a good breakfast idea especially at the weekends as my son loves them too. The pounds will come off one way or another haha I'm determined to loose it x


----------



## BelleNuit

That sounds like quite the diet Blake's! I don't think I'd be able to stick with it! I've been doing well with making incremental small changes so that it doesn't feel so overwhelming 

Cut back to one cup of coffee a day
Light exercise as often as I can
More fruits and veggies and less eating out 
Vitamins every day!
Cut back on alcohol too.
Drinking more water with the help of plant nanny!


----------



## greenarcher

Plant nanny?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, plant nanny is a phone app/game. You water your plant every time you have a glass of water. It's a good way to track water intake. When I first started I kept killing my plants lol. But I'm getting better with drinking water!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh cute idea! Luckily I drink plenty, I pee like every hour though :dohh: makes it a nightmare when trying to hold for opks and hpts!! :haha:


----------



## BelleNuit

Ha-ha oh I can imagine uni!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sounds a brilliant plan belle, I need to defiantly drink more water I'm thinking of getting an infuser as I don't like the taste of plain water x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good thinking Blake's! 

Well the BD marathon has begun once again. CD 9 here, and plan to do it daily until O!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Good luck fingers crossed. I'm either in the tww or ovulation but going to carry on for the next two days to cover it all. With just one day of eating healthier I'm a lot less bloated already it's amazing x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - that is a marathon :rofl: We've started too but not going to be dtd everyday, might do sun, mon, tues as I should ov on Monday. Although the cycle I got my bfp we didn't bd on o day so we'll see. If only we had the energy of our early 20s again!!

Blakes - me too! I've noticed my tummy looks flatter already - it's the lack of bloating. Love it! I also did a cheeky weigh-in this morning, I'm down 2lbs in 3 days! I know it's not really fat loss, I think it's excess water etc but even so, well chuffed!! It got me out of bed and motivated to do my HIIT dvds this morning anyway!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's brilliant Mrs! A loss is a loss in my books wether it's just bloat or loss. I can't believe the different, godknows why I didn't do it sooner! Going to weigh myself in a bit for my app x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've lost 2lbs of bloat since yesterday! Can't believe it's gone haha you can tell how unhealthy I used to eat x


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks blakes, I'm the same - should have started months ago. Anyway, we're all doing it now so 'high 5' :thumbup:

I try not to weigh myself too much, once a week at the most because it does slow down. I measure things like my thigh, waist and stomach (the podgy bit below my belly button!!) as I tend to see it decreasing there when the weight loss slows down - it keeps me motivated!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm not weighing myself. I'd prefer to stay in blissful ignorance LOL. I'm not overweight, more just gotten soft and a little pudgy in spots! 

I am feeling great on the new diet though! Bloating has gone way down! Although the real test will be during the tww when bloating is typically at its worst for me!

We can do it girls!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Must have been typing at the same time blakes - yes, that's brilliant!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

See normally I'm bloating like mad by now because of ovulating so it's nice not to have it. Makes everything that slightly less snug haha. I'm going to start weighing once a week I was curious as to the loss of bloating made much of a difference. I must admit I do have a cup of hot water with lemon and a spoonful of honey too once a day as its supposed to aid weight loss and it tastes lovely too x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Is it? How did I not know this?! I've just started having hot water and lemon in a morning again instead of coffee, I always used to. Not sure why I stopped - I love coffee though so it was prob that.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm on my 3rd day of cutting back to 1 cup of coffee a day. I had some pretty crazy withdrawal headaches yesterday. But I'm going to stick with it!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm just having one coffee a day now too. I didn't used to have that many, maybe 2, so not too different for me. Hope the headaches start to ease soon Belle.

I've been having some really vivid dreams the past couple of nights. I think it's when my hormones change because I sometimes get them before ov and the first half of the TWW. Made me a bit sad this morning as it was a preggo dream - twins. It's not helping my 'don't think about getting pregnant' attempt!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I've been having vivid dreams too uni. I dreamed last night I had a baby boy but was being forced to give him up for adoption, and I couldn't stop kissing his fingers and toes.


----------



## greenarcher

Aww :( THat's a sad one.

Keep it up ladies! You're all doing awesome :) I'd love tips to get rid of bloat 

We're going to BD daily for 2 weeks. Because I'm not tracking anything and why the hell not


----------



## BelleNuit

It was a really sad dream Green! Even in my dreams I don't get to have the baby I want!

But, my good news is that my blood work came back all normal!! So it's probably just a matter of time! I think the lifestyle changes will be just the trick


----------



## blakesmummy09

Fingers crossed belle I'm hoping it kicks my body into gear as such to cooperate x


----------



## blakesmummy09

mrs unicorn said:


> Is it? How did I not know this?! I've just started having hot water and lemon in a morning again instead of coffee, I always used to. Not sure why I stopped - I love coffee though so it was prob that.

My mother in law swears by it to ward off colds etc too. I've started replacing my teas with it too but I've cut down to 2/3 cups a day rather than 5 plus x


----------



## MyfireMyrock

I'm new to this but here goes...



First month actually trying but I'm not temping. Doing everything else just not that...
Started cramping, or pinching a little two days ago, then a little more yesterday and did a cp/cm check this a.m and cervix was soft high but had a slight bit of red tiny streaks with ewcm on my finger...thought for sure AF was on the way so plugged up. Lunch time went to check, nothing on my tampon.....check cp/cm again...now medium firm, still high and now a very small amount of brownish pink cm. Still nothing when I wipe or pee though...still cramping. 
Boobs have been hurting for a few days, but after cause that too...nauseated two days ago, nothing since. Emotional today...not sure if it's because I am terrified AF is coming or that I still have a chance or if it's just after symptoms...so confused. Took a test this a.m but not first pee...I forgot. It was negative..

Think I'm out, or is there still hope?
11dpo today


----------



## greenarcher

Still hope! Implantation as late as 12 DPO. Could have a late implanter. FX!


----------



## BelleNuit

CD 10 here! Lots of ewcm, woo hoo! BD marathon is well underway :) I will O on Saturday at the earliest. Monday the latest.

Uni, we are in a similar spot in our cycles, how are things going on your end?

Blake's, tww again! I see you got some BD in again! Excellent!

Green, 2 weeks of BD sounds intense! You'll have to let me know if your prefer temping or not temping! I don't think I'd ever be able to give temping up!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - that is great news about your bloods! You can relax now knowing that all is ok and it will happen. I'm sure that us all exercising and eating healthier will help a bit, even if it's just the mental side of things. Yeah we're about 1/2 a day apart with the time difference! I'm cd10 today, it's 6.40am but I've been up since 4am (thanks kitten!) but it means we got the bding in early for today (although now I have no idea what my cm is like - oh well)!

Green - wow everyday for two weeks! I'm pretty sure we did that kind of thing about 10 years ago but, hey, go for it!! Also, you know that every other day is just as good, incase you fancy a day off!! How are you liking the no temping? I love it! I'm debating over whether to do a couple of opks just to be sure but.....I might not.


----------



## blakesmummy09

BelleNuit said:


> CD 10 here! Lots of ewcm, woo hoo! BD marathon is well underway :) I will O on Saturday at the earliest. Monday the latest.
> 
> Uni, we are in a similar spot in our cycles, how are things going on your end?
> 
> Blake's, tww again! I see you got some BD in again! Excellent!
> 
> Green, 2 weeks of BD sounds intense! You'll have to let me know if your prefer temping or not temping! I don't think I'd ever be able to give temping up!


Technically it was AI :blush: because Dh couldn't finish as such with all the ewcm again but I see it pretty much as the same principle anyway. Covering two more days as it's going on opks just to make sure as well but I'm in the tww again :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Woo hoo on early BD uni! You guys are in England? I think there is about a 7 hr time difference :) 

My cm switched to creamy, but I'm hoping it'll turn back into ewcm because CD 11 is too early for ovulation day! Early O stresses me out!

Good thinking Blake's! AI works too! There have been times where I would have liked that option too!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yep, north of England. Am I right in thinking you're in Canada, Belle? Also, on the cm front, mine sometimes is creamy in the morning but then goes clear/ewcm by the afternoon or evening. I guess there's a time where it has to change so don't let it worry you, maybe check later on? Keep thinking 'this is a stress free cycle' xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I live in western Canada :)

I have also noticed cm will change in afternoon, so I will check again! Thanks for the reminder of the stress free cycle :) this month I'm trying hard not to think "I am/will get pregnant" or "I'm not/won't get pregnant" I'm trying to just be at peace with my body and my life!


----------



## mrs unicorn

me too belle, me too! It's working so far, fx it lasts!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've still got watery ewcm rather than creamy at the moment so going to keep doing AI just to make sure x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good thinking Blake's!

My ewcm returned, woo hoo!!


----------



## greenarcher

blakesmummy09 said:


> I've still got watery ewcm rather than creamy at the moment so going to keep doing AI just to make sure x

How, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## greenarcher

Also, every day is optimistic. We already missed yesterday--big fight--so I guess we'll just see how it goes.

There's a radio show in my town that promotes something called Sextember where they encourage all couples to have sex everyday. They follow 3 or 4 couples of different ages.


----------



## BelleNuit

greenarcher said:


> blakesmummy09 said:
> 
> 
> I've still got watery ewcm rather than creamy at the moment so going to keep doing AI just to make sure x
> 
> How, if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

I know some people do it with soft cups. He will finish in the cup and then they put the cup in.

Sextember sounds awesome haha. So sorry about your big fight! DH and I had one of those a few days ago... and it was during my fertile time so we still HAD to BD haha, nothing quite like angry BD :p


----------



## blakesmummy09

greenarcher said:


> blakesmummy09 said:
> 
> 
> I've still got watery ewcm rather than creamy at the moment so going to keep doing AI just to make sure x
> 
> How, if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

With a sterilised cup and syringe :blush: never been able to get the hang of the softcups, defiantly not glamorous but it gets everything to the same place


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh god yeah angry bd is awesome haha x


----------



## BelleNuit

I think I might have O'd yesterday, but will have to see what my temps do the next few days! CD 11 is pretty early for O though and my temp this morning might be wonky because I had a weird night (went to bed at normal time but was up from 1-3 and temped at 6;40). I really hope I O today though because then we didn't get many days in if it's any earlier!

When I inserted a few extra temps FF wants to set O for CD 10 even. I don't think that's accurate lol, and if it is our coverage isn't the best. Who preps for O for CD 10???? You'd have to start like right after AF

But not stressing. What will be will be!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think it's looking good belle and as long as your temps rise I think it will be cd 10 too, fingers crossed for that rise x


----------



## BelleNuit

Do you think CD 10-11 is too early?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm not sure really as I know it's possible but I ovulate late sometimes as late as cd19 



I'm looking forward to testing this month because I test on Father's Day so I'm hoping it's a bfp for my husband x


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope fathers day will be a lucky day for you :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ooooh Belle I'm not sure yet! I'm going to sit on the fence for a couple of days! I think it's too early to tell if it was cd10. It really depends on your temps over the next few days, if they dip then it's unlikely it was cd10, but if they continue to rise it could be.

Blakes - that would be a lovely Father's Day pressie. Fx for you. I'll be testing the weekend after.

We got a sneaky extra bd in yesterday. Well it is the weekend! Also I had a decent amount of EWCM (I often find it hard to read my cm) so I got a bit excited. Still - opks so looks like o will be Monday as predicted.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sounds like your doing great Mrs can't wait to see how your testing goes too x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks blakes! Got some o pain today which is getting me so excited!! Before the mc I would have them for a few days but since, not much, maybe a faint twinge. But today I can definitely feel them. Opk is getting darker too.

Good thing is I won't be testing early this cycle as my mum is coming to stay for a week. It'll be a great distraction, we're going shopping, to see a show (derren brown) and for a back massage. I can't wait! I don't want to test while she's here though, so I'll prob be 12/13 DPO when I test.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh wow I've seen derren Browns work he's fantastic! Sounds like a lovely time to keep your mind off it x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good plan uni on waiting till 12 or 13 dpo to test!

Temps went down a little bit today. I'm really doubting CD 10 was O. But will have to wait and see what my next few temps are!

Will keep BDing just in case!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Your covering fantastic belle i reckon the dip maybe today to then rise tomorrow x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's! I'm definitely reaching a point where I would be happy to take a break from the BD marathon lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I don't think me and hubby could keep up with how much you've both covered lol, your doing great and remember sperm lives up to 5 days I've heard so don't panic x


----------



## BelleNuit

DH has been very energetic lately haha


----------



## blakesmummy09

I can't wait to see your temp today belle as i think it will probably start going up now x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle I agree with blakes, hopefully you'll get a nice rise today. You're cm doesn't indicate you od early so you're definitely covered! Well done on the marathon!!

Blakes & green how are you doing?

How has everyone done over the weekend? I ate badly but kept up with the exercise. Think I'll weigh myself on Wednesday so the effects of the weekend will hopefully be gone! Got my + opk today and lots of EWCM, I think the EPO is working for me. Very tempted to bd tonight but I think DH wants a night off. He would if I asked but I do feel bad for pushing him sometimes. Think we'll stick with one last bd tomorrow.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh blakes, yeah I'm really looking forward to derren brown. Watched loads of his stuff on tv and my mum loves him, should be a good night!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's and uni! I did get a little rise today. If my next few temps jump a little higher to 36.8 (which is my usual LP temp) then FF will move my cross hairs to CD 13 (yesterday) which I think makes a lot more sense!

Looks like you might be in the tww too uni! Woo hoo!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Today is probably o day so I'm almost there belle!

yey for the temp rise! yeah cd13 looks most probable for you at the moment. But try not to worry, you are so covered wherever FF ends up putting your CHs!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

You have great coverage too uni!

I'm not sure if I should entirely trust my temp this morning as the cat woke me up by puking on the bed, ugh. But I took my temp before moving or anything so I'm going to guess it's fairly accurate.

I also got a ton of ewcm today, but I'm wondering if its more just leaving the system. 

Might do it once more today if we can manage it haha


----------



## mrs unicorn

:haha: our furbabies are just lovely aren't they?! We had our usual 4am wake up call this morning. Luckily I'm managing to go back to sleep now.

You know I'm thinking of trying to convince DH to bd tonight instead of tomorrow. I'm fairly sure I'll ov tonight/overnight as I normally have a temp increase the day after +opk. Surely it's better to bd tonight than tomorrow. If only we knew EXACTLY when o happened - too much to ask?! :haha:


----------



## BelleNuit

Gotta love those furbabies lol 

I think it makes way more sense to BD tonight! Seduce him! Haha


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - that's what he said when he walked in!! :haha: wasn't too difficult!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Love them crosshairs belle the bd is amazing timing! 
Yay for the tww!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's! I think my crosshairs may move after a few days of temps. I think I may have O'd yesterday!

How is your tww going??


----------



## blakesmummy09

Apart from a few period pains at times nothing different really yet lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Pretty sure I od last night - had some sharper o pains on my right for about an hour then nothing, and nothing this morning.

Blakes are you still planning on testing this weekend? Can't wait to see! We are desperate for some bfps on this thread!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes I'll be testing Sunday on Father's Day x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh yes that's right. Oh it'd be so amazing to get your bfp on Father's Day (that reminds me - I must send my dad something) Keeping everything crossed for you blakes. How are you doing with the healthy eating? I ate half a tube of Pringles last night :dohh:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Now I'm confused, I've just had another +opk. Never had two in a row but then I don't always do another after the first. Increase in cm but it's creamy but thin. As far as I know I've never od later than cd13 either. Hmmmm might have to bd again just incase!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I have two in a row sometimes too but never tested after the first like you until recently. the health kick is going well I've lost 6lb in 6 days and that's with having a bbq dinner Saturday and pizza Sunday. I haven't got my husband anything from the kids yet but a bfp then would be amazing for him x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Wow blakes well done, that's fab!! I've lost 1/2 an inch round my tummy and thigh so I'm getting there.

Do you think it's possible to get a +opk after ov though? I'm thinking not. It's darker than yesterday's so maybe I'll ov today for the first time!


----------



## blakesmummy09

No Hun as the lh surge is 24-36 hours before the ovulation. 

That's amazing, I don't think I've lost any inches yet though x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Argh hope it's only 24 hours as DH is away from tomorrow till the end of the week. We'll bd tonight though. Annoyed that my cycle will be a day longer now :hissy:


----------



## BelleNuit

Way to go girls on your weight loss! I haven't been tracking, but have noticed I'm way less bloated! 

Temp was higher yet this morning! So tomorrow FF will likely move my crosshairs to CD 13 and they'll turn solid!

So happy I seem to be O'ing later than CD 12! I'm going to take that to mean my cycles are in a healthier place now!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha I know what you mean mine is too this month. I've got the period pains started up and backache again too but not putting it to anything as it seems to be a monthly thing now x


----------



## mrs unicorn

belle - yey for the temp rise! certainly looks like cd13 was your o day, also matches up with your cm.

blakes - rubbish about the period pains. are they strong? I often have lt cramps through most of the TWW, really annoys me!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no Blakes! I'm going to hope those are implantation cramps for you!


----------



## mrs unicorn

yeah it could be, keep an eye out for spotting!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

No spotting. I had paid in my left and right side last night too near my hips but it all doesn't last long but no the period pains aren't too strong x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Theory test today girls for my driving wish me luck! x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh wow!! Good luck blakes!! I'm sure you'll smash it! Xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Blake's!!!

Well crosshairs moved to CD 13 and are solid as predicted


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I've passed &#128522;
Now to get that bfp Sunday haha x


----------



## mrs unicorn

woooo! :yipee: well done blakes! Yep, you just need that bfp this weekend now.

AFM - I don't know if I o'd yesterday or today but I'm so annoyed by it that I have no hope at all this cycle now. I guess it's better than being hopeful just to be disappointed! I'll still test next weekend, although I could be 10 dpo on the saturday which is earlier than I wanted to test really. We'll see....


----------



## blakesmummy09

You have every chance Hun don't give up yet x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Well I've just bought a load of ICs so I'll def be testing - I have zero willpower! I've been looking through the charts on FF and it made me feel a bit better. All hope is not lost but I can't help but feel it's a no - I think that's my default position in every TWW now!


----------



## BelleNuit

I get it uni! Way harder to let yourself get your hopes up. I'm just trying not to think about it. I think doing lots of testing would make me feel depressed and anxious lol


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yep you're right there. I'm still planning on not testing early though. Still next weekend. I won't be able to obsess over it next week with my mum here anyway!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good thinking uni!


----------



## blakesmummy09

See I'm exactly the same now I just keep thinking its a no now x


----------



## mrs unicorn

It's sad isn't it but I do think it's the best way to be. It must be awful to convince yourself month after month just to see af.

I still can't believe how difficult it can be to get pregnant though. I'm thinking I never should have bothered being on the flippin pill for 14 years, DH and I have been together for 12 of those anyway! I think it's kind of surprised DH too. I remember googling 'how long does it take to get pregnant' and when it came back with 6-12 months I was like whhhhaaaaattt??!? Really? I wish id have come off the pill when we got married in Feb 2015. But DH was very much under the impression that one bd session and I'd be up the duff! If only!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just had sharp stabbing pains low down left hand side that really took my breath away x


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh my days blakes, you are getting me excited!! Anything else? Anything similar to when you were preggars before?


----------



## greenarcher

Implantation? ?


----------



## mrs unicorn

yey, hopefully it is blakes!

Green! How you doing hun. Not seen you for a bit. I see you're starting up with the bd marathon!


----------



## greenarcher

Yes'm! And you're 2dpo! Fx for us! You had amazing coverage!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah.... I had a flip out about that coz I wanted to bd after ov, but I od later than I've even done (was only by 1 day) and DH was away. I'm ok with it now, just wishing it was next weekend already so I can test!


----------



## BelleNuit

Woo hoo Green! Hoping you get plenty of BD in before you O!

Uni, your coverage is fantastic this month! You got all of the most important days!

4 dpo here, and NOT symptom spotting!! This is the least anxious I've ever felt during the tww, haha. I guess I've accepted at this point, that I have no control either way, so may as well get on with life! I'm DONE living my life in 2 week portions! I'll keep temping because I like it and its become a habit now, haha. But i'm not going to worry about checking CM and CP throughout the tww. it's meaningless anyway


----------



## mrs unicorn

aw belle that's great!! I still symptom spot BUT I don't read into it if you know what I mean. I know that anything I feel now cannot be pregnancy related anyway (very nauseous at the moment but I know it's just normal hormones) By the time it could be pregnancy related, I'll be testing anyway!
I'm really looking forward to finishing work this week - got my MIL's 60th on Saturday and visiting my bro and SIL at their new house. Then my mum is up for the week, so I'll be busy and enjoy that week. *must remember to check in on here on sunday to see blakes results!*


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh and the cm - I put mine in FF today and thought what am I doing? It wasn't different when I was preggars anyway! Or if it was I couldn't tell!


----------



## greenarcher

What brand of OPKs are you using, Uni? And what DPO do you plan on testing


----------



## mrs unicorn

opk's are one step. How you getting on with yours? Going to test next saturday so I'll be 11 DPO if I did O on cd14.


----------



## greenarcher

Just testing Wondfo OPK at night after work. Probably going to miss the surge, but that's okay. We'll still have decent coverage.


----------



## BelleNuit

Totally green! it's less important to know the day you O with 100% accuracy. Better just to spread the BD out so you're good and covered either way!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah, you should be fine. Do you O around a similar time each cycle?

I'm debating next cycle to ditch all charting and bd every other day cd8-16 or something (just like my bfp cycle) I know it's the best thing to do but it's hard to let go of the 'fake control' I feel I have!


----------



## BelleNuit

I totally need that "fake control" uni!

Hey you guys been getting a lot of pop up ads lately? I've been getting the same pop-up disney video EVERY time I change or refresh the page on bnb. Its driving my crazy!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

No, not getting any ads at the moment but I'm in the UK. Few weeks back I was getting that every time you refresh a page - really annoying!


----------



## greenarcher

ADBLOCK ladies, it's amazing, and free. 

Last two months, O day was CD 16 and CD 18. Didn't O before that, and that's all the information I've got since I quit birth control. Still learning the normal. First cycle was short, second cycle a lot longer (26 v 31).

So, who knows? I'll do OPKs so I can get a gist of when O was for future reference.

I'll probably test July 1, CD 28, 10-12 DPO.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm not girls I'm hoping it is but it only lasted for about 5 mins it was on and off but I can't remember from the other pregnancies as I wasn't looking for symptoms but nothing else. Cm is exactly the same as last month so far so not reading into that x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll look into that green! I have a pop-up blocker, but it's not like a regular pop-up. It redirects you to a different page!

Your getting so close to testing time Blake's! I'm really hoping this is your cycle!

Green sounds like you have a bench mark for when to look for O! 

As for me. I hurt my back yesterday, and it hurts to move. As long as I stay perfectly still I'm fine. So I stayed home from work. Been having bot baths and putting warm magic bags against my back. Thank goodness I'm in the tww as there is no way I'd be able to BD. The spasms are pretty severe!


----------



## greenarcher

At least you have a shortish LP! (Sorry stalked past charts). Long enough not to worry about implanting, but still cut down the TWW!


----------



## greenarcher

Oh no! So sorry to hear Belle :( back pain is rough, there's just no way not to trigger it. Everything moves your back.

Feel better!


----------



## blakesmummy09

greenarcher said:


> At least you have a shortish LP! (Sorry stalked past charts). Long enough not to worry about implanting, but still cut down the TWW!

That's what I'm quite glad of because I don't have to wait so long x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no belle, hope it eases soon. Yes, good job you're done bding!!

Green - so you've got a rough idea of when you'll likely o which is great.

Blakes - not long to go till testing. Hopefully the next few days will fly by!


----------



## greenarcher

Hmm a little o type pain today. Gotta see what the opk says


----------



## blakesmummy09

See apart from the pains earlier (they were honestly like stabbing in waves as such) I can't really say I've had any symptoms what so ever this month which is strange as I normally have loads x


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I'm excited to see if you get a + OPK!

Blakes maybe no symptoms is a symptom, haha

With a little TLC I seem to be feeling better. The rest and heat definitely helped!


----------



## greenarcher

That's good to hear Belle.

Blakes, I think just "different" should be a symptom. I usually have little to no PMS symptoms, so i'll be suspicious if I start having them (sore boobs, etc). For you, since you usually have them, absence may be telling


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls apart from slight period pains this morning still absolutely nothing this month yet but it's a bit of a blessing not to be symptom spotting and panicking as such x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Green - I started with o pains 4/5 days before my + opk this cycle so you could be getting close. I'm sure it's normally a couple of days though!

Blakes - no symptoms is definitely a symptom! Are you not tempted to test yet? Mind you you're 9 DPO aren't you, it's too early. Unlikely to show if you are pregnant.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nope not testing yet haha, period pains have started and ewcm has come back so I think I'm out anyway x


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh blakes, really hope you're not out.

I'm feeling pretty fed up today. I've noticed that around 2/3/4 dpo I tend to have massive downers and get upset about everything. Prob means I'm out too. FFS.


----------



## mrs unicorn

just found this, pretty much sums me up at the moment - 

'A couple days after you ovulate, you can feel a bit mentally sluggish or even irritable, which occurs because your levels of progesterone are rising as your testosterone and estrogen levels drop. This is sometimes called pre-PMS because some folks get sort of mini PMS symptoms that last for only a couple of days. Progesterone can also make you feel very calm and snuggly, like you want to just stay at home and need lots of rest.

Additionally, one study has found that in the days after ovulation, you can actually be more vulnerable to traumatic memories, experiencing up to three times as many intrusive memories during this week. So take care of yourself!'


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Uni, 

That definitely explains a lot! I also tend to get a little down immediately after O and start thinking back to things that I shouldn't.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah it's crap isn't it. It's always the time that I worry I'll never have kids, the time the mmc hurts more and the time I want to give up TTC. I even spoke to DH about giving up TTC for good this time last cycle because I felt so miserable about it all. I started to feel better within a couple of days though. Definitely going to be having a glass of wine tonight I think!


----------



## BelleNuit

Yep enjoy a glass of wine Uni!

I definitely worry that I'll never get pregnant.... 7 cycles in and not even a chemical. But I'm trying to not think about getting pregnant or not getting pregnant this month. It's helping my mood to just not think about it! 

I'm hopeful the B6 will help improve my odds this month and reduce my spotting. I've also been sticking with my 1 cup of coffee a day! So I'm hoping those things will help in the long run.... i think i'll be here for the long run.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I don't know if a cp would make you feel better about it / give you hope. My MMC just makes me worry that there is something massively wrong. I find it hard to take any comfort from the fact I did actually get pregnant because it didn't result in anything. But either way there's no ideal situation is there? Well, apart from a quick bfp and a baby at the end! 

Anyway, are you taking pre-natals as well as the B6? I am so looking forward to next week with my mum being here - should be the best second week of the TWW!


----------



## BelleNuit

Your right I probably wouldn't feel better had I gotten pregnant and lost it. Both situations suck in their own ways! 

Ya I'm also taking prenatals! And extra calcium and Vitamin D.

I'm glad you are looking so forward to this visit with your mom! I hope you have a wonderful time!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh cheers love! Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend? We're seeing my MIL, it's her 60th. We get on well, on the surface! She kicked up a fuss 2 months before our wedding saying we hadn't considered her enough - erm not your frickin wedding!! She would never blame her golden boy, all my fault, so I totally think it's a front! But we're also seeing my bro and SIL who I love to bits, so can't wait to see them and their new house!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ha-ha omg uni, my MIL was like that too. She tried to control everything with the wedding and planned things without telling me about it. Then she went crying to DH saying I didn't make her feel included on the big day. Ugh.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh gosh, what is it with MIL's? It isn't their wedding!! She was fine on the day, although I hardly saw her. She still gets stroppy whenever we do anything that doesn't include her. Thing is both our parents are divorced so we can't always all be together, and no one wants that anyway!! Anyway tomorrow is all about her so she'll be in her element. Ahhh families eh?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ha-ha gotta love 'em


----------



## blakesmummy09

Boobs have flared up now, nipples feel like they are sunburnt &#128514; Only way I can describe it haha x


----------



## greenarcher

Ow that sounds horrible. Lotion or cream, maybe?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakes, not nice!


----------



## blakesmummy09

They've stopped now so godknows what that was, so strange but it's 10pm here and I'm struggling to keep awake I've been so exhausted the last couple of days x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes I had a dream last night that I came on here and you had a pregnancy ticker! Hope it means something - although I do have some pretty wierd dreams during the TWW!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha fingers crossed x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Period pains starting now but I haven't been taking my prenatals as I should as keep forgetting so I think my lp will be shorter this month x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no Blakes!! I hope af stays away!

I had a really huge dip in bbt today. Will be camping tomorrow so probably won't be able to trust tomorrow's temp either as will be drinking and sleeping in a tent. 

Not sure I'd I should be worried that didn't O, or excited that it might be the mythical implantation dip. So I'm just going to be neutral. May not even temp tomorrow depending on how the night goes tonight!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Now I had those pains again whilst swimming like i did the other day x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes can't wait to see your test today - yeah I'm up mega early, kitten woke us up at 4am and I can't get back to sleep.

Belle - don't worry about your temps, it's just the one. Also enjoy your camping trip!!!

AFM - 5 DPO still really nauseous and my skin is breaking out, definitely a hormone surge this cycle. Am in no way thinking it's anything other than that at this stage! Body, you will not be fooling me!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm not testing today now haha, my cervix was low yesterday and has gone higher this morning. Still creamy cm but no sore boobs etc just a cold again/hayfever. Ive told Dh that I'm not testing today as I don't want to be disappointed on Father's Day I'm going to wait and see if af arrives x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ah ok, I get that. You want to enjoy today. Is af due tomorrow?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes it's due tomorrow, I'm not feeling hopeful tbh but in a sense it would be easier to not be 6 weeks pregnant whilst doing my intensive driving course as it's about 30 hours driving in a week x


----------



## BelleNuit

i dont blame you Blakes for not wanting to test on father's day! that is a lot of pressure on a big day. I tested on mother's day and regretted it, lol. 

While this might be one of those times where it might be more convenient not to be pregnant, I still hope you get your bfp blakes!

Decided not to temp this morning and just sleep in! It was wonderful :) My temp would have been pretty meaningless anyway since I was camping. And I'm already 7 dpo! For the first time in my tww since starting to try I lost track of what dpo I was!!! I actually had to check and see! I'm liking this more relaxed approach to the tww :)


----------



## greenarcher

That's awesome! Wow 7 already... when is af due?


----------



## BelleNuit

Its due on Sunday! 1 week to go :)

And it looks like you O'd Green! Woo hoo!


----------



## greenarcher

Yep! :happydance: got some great bd in and even managed to O after he did. I've hear that can help baby gravy up the cervix :) I'm hoping that helps because I still never really get ewcm.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - glad you had a good trip and yey for not temping! I don't think I'll ever bother with it again.

Green - yey for o, you got some great coverage too.

Blakes - eagerly awaiting your news.....

AFM - not much to report. Don't think it's our cycle, my skin hasn't broken out like it had done by now with my bfp. It's the only time I've ever sad that I don't have awful skin!!! Ha!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Bfn here I think. Still got creamy cm but the period pains have kicked up a notch, with an 11day lp I'm a day late but last month I had a 12 day lp so will have to see what happens. Don't think it's going to end well &#128542;


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw blakes I'm sorry hunny. It's not fair considering how long you've been trying. The good thing is that your lp is a decent length now, I know it's been on the short side in the past. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh blakes! I hope you're wrong and you'll get your bfp!! Either way, a 12 day LP is good news!!

Uni, I'd be curious to see if ladies who have been pregnant multiple times report the same symptoms for each pregnancy? I'd bet there is room for some variability! Sorry you're feeling out already!

Green, you're BDing schedule looks ideal!! 

As for me, 8 dpo now. Getting to the part of the cycle that I find the hardest. Literally the only "symptom" I'm having is sneezing. I've been sneezing daily for a few days now and definitely don't have a cold. Must have developed some allergies


----------



## blakesmummy09

Need your eyes girls x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 13


----------



## blakesmummy09

And inverted, this was with fmu this morning at 10 mins. I think I'm seeing something x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BelleNuit

Blakes i think i'm seeing something too! I'm not sure if it is the test strip being a little diluted or if it is a line with color, but i definitely see something!

omg omg omg omg!!!! I hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

So do I lol I've told hubby that it was negative as I don't want to get his hopes up just in case it doesn't amount to nothing, got strong period pains still and got a big blob of cm earlier that reminded me of a mucus plug type but no af x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes I can see it too!! Have you got any FRERs?!? OMG I am so excited for you!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nope no frer and the shops are shut &#128553; Going to test again tomorrow with fmu again and see what happens x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ahhhhhh I cannot wait!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I can't keep looking at them now haha as my eyes keep changing their mind at the moment. I can't see anything on the full photo now but that's what I inverted so there's something there I think I've just been looking at them so much this afternoon lol x


----------



## greenarcher

I can't quite see anything, but I'm so bad at squinters! Can't wait for tomorrow's test!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think I'm going to go cross eyed the amount of times I've looked at them haha. I really hope it amounts to something now but at the same time it's looking like a 12lp if not anyway which is even better than 11 x


----------



## BelleNuit

You must show us a pic of tomorrow's test!!!!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Are you not tempted to do another IC tonight?!


----------



## hopefullys

I don't see anything blakes on that one but I know how much they don't show on those til ur further on, fingers crossed for tomorrow or even a frer if you can get one there much better for showing, exciting! Got my fingers crossed! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ummm very tempted &#128514; Part of me is tempted to do an opk to see what that says but then I'm so worried to be disappointed tomorrow but we will see what happens x


----------



## mrs unicorn

It's not long to wait till tomorrow now, maybe get an early night!! Fx for you. Xx


----------



## TMWREM

Awww BLAKES!! I'm really hoping this is it for you! I would totally be going to get a frer lol.. 

Hopefullys how are things going for you? Do you know the gender yet? 

Unicorn how are you doing? I did read where its been a little emotionally draining the past two cycles. I'm so sorry and I'm right there with you. 

As for me we decided not to go on birth control and just go with the flow so to speak but this past week has been super hard for me. I have had my 10 month old nephew for a few days and its completely broke my heart. He's not well nurished and not taken care of with his parents and I want nothing more than to just adopt him. Plus my due date with my first loss is quickly approaching and its getting super hard to deal with. Life just isn't fair sometimes


----------



## hopefullys

Hi rem, yes I'm having a girl! I'm 23 weeks now! Feeling really big n had sore hips n groin's so I can feel the weight n pressure now! 
Sorry your feeling a bit low about due date approaching, try take your mind off it a little bit. I'm sure u will catch on soon when its meant to be x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rem, was thinking about you yesterday! How are you doing? The EDD approaching is horrible isn't it. Although mine isn't till September I'm dreading it. Some of the girls I chat with do something on that day whether it's a long walk or lighting a candle, just something. Maybe you could think about planning to take a little time for yourself that day, even if it's just an hour or going for a coffee and a cake? I'll definitely be taking the 21st sept off work and will have the day to myself. I'll probably go for a long walk along the beach here, it's one of my favourite things to do. But yeah TTC since the MMC hasn't been easy, I've been an emotional wreck a lot of the time. But this cycle has felt different. I don't mean pregnant different but DH & I seem to have turned a corner. We still have bad days - we both had one last week - but mostly things are good at last.

Hopefullys, glad you're doing well and growing quickly! Have you got any favourite names yet?

Blakes - wake up and test!! Please please please let this be your bfp!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok girls I'm extremely confused, woke up and went to the toilet end when I wiped there was a blob of cm and blood. Checked my cervix and it's extremely soft, normally hard when af arrives and I think closed so I'm really confused right about now as to what's going on x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't think I can see anything on the test today this I've got line eye x


----------



## hopefullys

Well hopefully its a GD sign blakes! Keep testing! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no I really hope it's not af. Are you going to get a FRER or wait it out?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to wait it out as hubby is at work so I can't get one anyway, my stomachs feeling like af so I can't shift this feeling it is but I don't understand the majorly soft cervix x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm no good with cervix-y stuff, can't 'read' mine, not sure I'm actually in the right spot. If it's different it could be a good sign? Keep us posted. X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Flow is starting to pick up think I'm out &#128553; X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no blakes :hugs::hugs: so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## blakesmummy09

It starting to head towards light x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Do you mean it's getting lighter and going away?


----------



## blakesmummy09

No that's the flow at the moment it was looking like just spotting. I'm just hoping that it stops but I think this is af x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Put it as a new cycle for ff as I've got a spot on the pad and more when I wipe though, Onto cycle 12 :cry:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no, so sorry chick :hugs::hugs: did you say you were going to the docs to hopefully get some tests done this cycle, or you going to wait a bit?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'll probably go down next week but if they want to do a 21 day blood test it will have to be next month as my driving course falls on it I think so I won't be able to get to the doctors before it closes x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Are you ok? Just saw your other thread :hugs: I really hope something shows up in your tests, not that I hope there's something wrong, but it would give you some answers and hopefully be a quick fix. I'm so sorry love :hugs:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Tbh I'm really struggling this time, I've been in tears about it but I think it's because I was getting my hopes up with that stupid evap &#128532; I keep thinking wether it's worth just admitting defeat and giving up completely x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no hunny. I know when you're feeling this bad it feels like giving up is a good idea because it will get rid of the upset and pain. I know our situations are different but I've been there many times since the MMC. If you both really want another baby you shouldn't give up. I don't believe stopping will make you feel better. I think you should at least go and chat to a doc, and soon. Like you said, it might be that you don't actively TTC this cycle with your driving course. If you have tests booked in for next cycle then you could try to relax a touch - that course will be a huge distraction.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thankyou Hun. I'm waiting for their call tomorrow but the tail end of ovulation next month falls on a weekend break where we are sharing a caravan with the in laws so no bd anyway so it would be the perfect month just to take a break as such anyway x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Blakes, I'm so so sorry :( 

I think taking a month break will be a nice reprieve. I'm hoping the tests will come back with an easy fix, something like low progesterone where they can just give you a special cream and ouila!


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: so sorry love


----------



## hopefullys

Yes worth having the test done its only a simple blood test blakes but if your cycles are short it will be earlier than day 21 as was mine so see what the doc says first n also send your oh to see docs to get his sperm looked at n hopefully something will happen in the meantime! X


----------



## hopefullys

It could even be something simple like u could be ovulating a totally diff time to when you think u are x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just got off the phone to them, they won't do anything what so ever, because I've already got two children even though I've got the Gd risk again as had it twice. Family history of miscarriages and high risk of special needs again (son has adhd and learning difficulties) they won't do nothing. Even if I had low progesterone they said nothing can be done because I'm considered fertile from the kids. I've got to stop opks etc and just wait and see &#128532;


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just rang private places and it's £400 but we can't afford it x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Blakes!!! That is terrible!

If you want to get your progesterone tested, this is what you do. Go to your doctor, say you are having menstrual irregularities (lie if you have to). Say you missed ovulation at some point during the year, and you get spotting before every AF and one month you bled the whole way through, etc etc. Request bloods to be done, wait to get the blood taken till you think you are 7 dpo and then be sure to go get your results in person.


----------



## BelleNuit

as for me, I'm sitting at 10 dpo and starting to think I'm out. It's making me depressed to think about, so just trying not to think about it.


----------



## greenarcher

I understand setting expecttations low, but don't let it upset you Belles <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green :) trying not to swing too far into excitement OR depression. Gets hard in the tww. 

I'll just chant to myself "neutral thoughts, neutral thoughts!" Lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks belle I think I'm going to literally give it a couple of months as she put the details from the call all on my files &#128542;. From now on there will be no opks, no fertility friend and no planning or anything just good old bd when we want to and see what happens x


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's it girls no more fertility friend or ovia and my friend will be given my opks as soon as I see her next x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear that blakes! Maybe NTNP will be a nice way to change it up at this point? Are you at the 1 year mark or the 12 cycle mark? Maybe she just wants you to wait the full year?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh blakes I can't believe that was their attitude! Most of the time the nhs is brill but it's times like this that I hate it! I really hope ditching all the charting works. That's my plan for next cycle.

Belle - sorry you feel out. I do too. I've started testing today (9DPO) which I know is pointless but I couldn't stop thinking about it.


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes that's terrible, u could always go to the docs n lie n tel then its a diff partner n u both want testing. They had no problems with looking at me n my oh even tho I've already had a child. Things can change they should defo be looking at it. Have u tried having sex every other day for the month? Just incase you do ovulate at a totally diff time cos if u r just bd only around when you think you ovulate it could be that. Also don't forget some months u said you didn't get to bd really with one thing or another so its not like each month you have 100% tried. I'm sure it will happen soon x


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn I'm looking out for you getting that bfp, try not to stress about it cos I'm sure it will happen when it's meant to be! Fingers crossed for you all girls x


----------



## blakesmummy09

The problem is they have literally written everything I said on my file so I can't even blag it another way. I'm just going to go with the flow now and hope for the best x


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's cycle 12 but near enough a year too. They don't know when we started ttc anyway as my pill perscription was three months before coming off it x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I don't think it should matter if you already have kids. If anything it should possibly raise more of a concern that it hasn't happened. Guess they don't think like that though.

Hopefullys - thanks Hun. Just getting frustrated as it looks like it's going to take longer this time. I feel terrible saying that after everything that is going on with blakes here, but guess it's the MMC that always makes it feel much worse.


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I think your doctors are totally out of order n should at least do some routine blood tests to look at your hormones as its nothing. I would go in n see a doc n tel them u been trying for a lot longer despite the incorrect info on there records cos sounds like there fobbing you off!
Unicorn when u testing again? Whens your AF due? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh unicorn don't feel guilty, it happens at different times for everyone &#128522; I really hope this cycle is it for you x


----------



## BelleNuit

I think on here there will always be someone else who has it worse. Regardless you can't help the way you feel! 

I'm so sorry Blakes that you are being treated so poorly by the medical system, and Uni, this cycle must be particularly hard because its the 3rd cycle since your MC and it only took 3 times the first time around. I think we all have some terrible luck ladies. 

My temp dropped pretty low this morning, so I think I'm out. I wouldn't be surprised if AF showed tomorrow as I'm wondering if I possibly O'd earlier on CD 11 and had a slow rise. I feel so depressed, I could flat out cry this morning. A cycle coming to an end isn't easy for anyone. 

I'm going to look into tricks to help improve egg quality. If I do get AF tomorrow I had no spotting this cycle or PMS, so I guess the B6 did the trick (it's supposed to help with PMS as well). Also thinking about getting DH on some vitamins to help with swimmer quality.


----------



## greenarcher

I've got fx for you, uni!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well, went out and got DH all set up with vitamins. 

For him we are trying a multi-vitamin, zinc, vitamin c and fish oils 

For me a B50 complex, prenatal, calcium, vitamin D & C, fish oils, and maca root 

I figured I'd give the maca root a try as its supposed to be good for hormone balance.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes - can you see another doctor in the practice? You might find one who's a bit more understanding?

Belle - sorry hun. Have a good cry though, get it out. Think the vitamins are a good idea, really hope they do the trick.

AFM 10 DPO bfn, so I'm pretty pissed. I'll do another IC tomorrow as that's when I got my bfp before but no more after that. I know it'll be bfn. Af isn't due till next Thursday so I've got ages as usual. Just feel angry today.


----------



## blakesmummy09

No they're a nightmare I literally have to ring at 8:30am for the slightest chance of having an appointment but they don't let you see specific doctors. Once I can drive I can change doctors to one of the better surgeries. How's the health kick going ladies, I've now lost 8lbs total now after not being as good with it this week x


----------



## BelleNuit

I fell off the health kick bandwagon, but am climbing back on again! Did a work out video yesterday and I'm definitely feeling it today!!

My temp recovered from that drop yesterday but I'm still not feeling hopeful. AF due Sunday, but may get spotting today or tomorrow of she's coming 

Uni I'm hoping you'll get your bfp soon. You definitely do have a long wait!


----------



## BelleNuit

And holy man! Just saw the results of Britain's vote regarding the EU! Mind is blown.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - it's rubbish about the UK leaving the EU. I wanted to stay! Really hoping you don't see that spotting in the next couple of days.

Erm I've fallen off the healthy band wagon too. I'll get back on next week though. Once I've had a sulk about this cycle!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Haha that's what I was like, af coming so diet slipped but now confident and hopeful again so diet is back on for now &#128514; Until the next month x


----------



## greenarcher

Uni - you have a long LP! Are you really going to wait until Thursday?! I hope you get your BFP tomorrow so you don't have to wait. Post pictures of your pee sticks!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Green - thanks. yeah a 15 day lp, but I count myself out after 11 DPO since my bfp. I used to test right up till 14 DPO before! I'll post a pic if there's anything to see but I really doubt it. How are you doing? Any symptoms going on?


----------



## greenarcher

Only 5 DPO, and I'm trying really hard to forget about the fact that I might be pregnant. I promised to wait and test with my friend on July 1st. I'll be 12 DPO, so hopefully, if it's positive, it will be nice and clear!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Good plan! At 12 DPO there's a very good chance you won't be squinting!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Just added my ticker and only been ttc for 10 months with the cycles which gives me a lot more hope. Got two more months till LTTC so it's made me feel a bit better about it all, definitely going to stick with the no planning way as I think it will help me stress less which will be good for us all as a family x


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad you're feeling better about it Blake's! They say it can take up to a year, so you're still in it!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well girls, I started spotting so I'm most likely out. My spotting is way lighter than previous months so I think the B6 is helping. I'm going to up the dose a bit higher this next month and see if I can get rid of the spotting altogether before tapering down.

Can't believe I'll be on to my 8th-10th cycle (depending how how I count it) in a couple days :(


----------



## mrs unicorn

Nooooo belle. Really hope it stops, or means something else. I had IB on the evening of 11 DPO, if I hadn't had a bfp that day and my lp wasn't so long I'd have thought it was af at first. You know your body best though :hugs: it's so crap that it's taking so long :hugs:

Blakes - glad you're feeling a bit more positive. Think we'll be slightly more relaxed next cycle. We'll still bd around o time but every other day, and no temping or opks - totally over that!


----------



## BelleNuit

That's uni. Despite that horribly high number its only been 7 months. I keep reminding myself that we'll get there.... that's like 8 missed eggs either way though. WTH! 

I will just stick with my lifestyle changes and supplements! Ive been doing some reading and those changes can work wonders for some people!

I'm so terrified may end up with unexplained infertility at the end of this


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh hunny try not to think like that, or at least it affect you everyday. I know it's really hard, I feared it before my MMC and I still fear it now. I just try to push it to the back of my mind. It creeps in and I have a little cry occasionally but then I dust myself off and tell myself I don't want to live fearing this all the time. You're right with the lifestyle changes though. Hopefully they'll make you feel better in yourself, not just for TTC sake.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Meant to say it's not quite the same worry as before the MMC as I know sperm can meet egg but it's getting past that point now. As it was an empty sac, embryo stopped growing very early on, so I worry there's something wrong with my lining etc. But it's the same 'what if I never have kids' worry, and it's so crap. Xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you Uni, it gets harder each month, those worries get a little bit bigger as time goes on.

I am feeling much better with the changes I've made so far. It can only keep getting better.


----------



## greenarcher

Nooo! So sorry to hear belle. I hope uni is right :/ just implantation :hugs: big hugs


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you Green! I'm hoping you will have better luck than me this cycle!


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh man. Guys. I have Raynaud's Disease, which is a circulatory disease. It usually doesn't bother me except for when it gets too cold. But i was just reading that it's linked to infertility, poor implantation and miscarriage due to poor blood flow. I'm devastated. There is no easy fix for Raynaud's except for super dosing on niacin (a B vitamin) and trying to improve circulation. The problem with Raynaud's is your blood vessels spasm with emotional distress or with cold which restricts blood flow. I may have better luck with conceiving in the summer months

I'm going to take up jogging to improve circulation and super dose on niacin


----------



## blakesmummy09

Don't count yourself out Hun. I have epilepsy and was given the wrong medication when started my periods which could of caused infertility and now I have two children. Maybe try some hot water bottles on your stomach during the tww and wear socks as the Chinese swear by a warmer womb so it might help x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - if you're active everyday surely that should help? Even if it's running on the spot for a few minutes? And like blakes said, hot water bottles and generally keeping warm too.

AFM - bfn again. Sorry green, no line porn for you! I think I'll test tomorrow just because I got that +opk on cd15 so not 100% sure I od on cd14 so I could be 10 DPO today not 11. I'm thinking I'm 11 though. Oh and I did a FRER yesterday, nothing on it so I cracked it open just for a closer inspection - nothing. Today there's a lovely little pink line. So sad. I'm staring at it wishing it was real :nope: I really should just bin them straight away!


----------



## hopefullys

Pink line unicorn on frer? Mine took a while to fully show up. Have you done another today? X


----------



## mrs unicorn

No just an IC and nothing. The FRER is just because I took it out of the case I think. I hate that they do that but it's my fault for keeping it.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Just so you can see it. DO NOT DO THIS!! I should know better.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs unicorn

Rubbish pics coz I was sat in bed! They might look a bit grey but trust me it's pink and clearer than the pics. Just so I don't do this again - I promise I'll bin my tests after the time limit from now on!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've had those happen with a frer I learnt my lesson from that never check a test after 10 mins because it just gets your hopes up too much x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I know, I've seen lots of ladies do that and think it's a bfp. Don't worry I'm under no illusions here!


----------



## hopefullys

Aww I can see it, yeh could be an evap but time will tel! Do another test in couple days, fingers crossed for u!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw thanks hopefullys but not sure if I'll bother testing again now. Not feeling any symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## BelleNuit

Uni I hope it's not just an evap! If I tested and got something like that I would for sure have to test again the next day!

Well my spotting continues. It's light pink. AF should be here tomorrow :( I am finding this so hard to deal with. That's 8 busted cycles counting my one month NTNP. I'm becoming terrified it will never happen. 

I would be a good mom too.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw belle, it's so hard sometimes. The fact that you care so much shows that, of course, you'll be a good mum. I'm just so sorry it's taking longer than you'd hoped. Xxx

When you had your bloods done did you talk much with the doc? Did they have any suggestions about what it could be? Also, did you have your progesterone checked on cd21 / 7 DPO? Because it won't give you an indication that's it's low unless it's checked at that time.


----------



## BelleNuit

I had my bloods done on CD 2, which came back normal, so that means my hormones at the beginning of my cycle are normal which is good. I haven't had the progesterone levels checked though. I'm thinking I should go back. I'm obviously still spotting before AF which isn't a good thing. The doc was in a rush and didn't have much to say to me. I don't have a family doctor. I'm thinking about going back and mildly exaggerate how long we have been trying.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Well it's been 10 months, even if you didn't have a chance when you didn't ovulate, you were still trying. I think it's probably worth pushing for it to be checked, and yeah exaggerate everything. Like you said, the spotting for a few days before af could be a sign of it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I'll be on to my 10th cycle officially tomorrow with all of my cycles counted. But we only started trying in November (I have shorter cycles, and that one cycle was only 17 days long)

Trigger warning------

I've honestly been wondering if it was a MC, anovulatory cycles are usually long, why would your body give up on trying to O on CD 17!? It ended with an extremely heavy and short AF with severe cramping. So I don't know. I could be wrong. I had a positive OPK, so it could have been anovulatory too. It doesn't really matter I suppose. It's just confusing.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Does sound odd for an anovulatory cycle belle especially with the heavy bleed too. I know it sounds weird coming from me but it will happen soon, one of my friends was in the exact same position wondering about her fertility too and the next month she fell pregnant. We will get there at some point. 

Still waiting for af to finish and getting impatient now haha, I'm really positive about our ttc now and hope it really helps the bfp appear x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you Blakes, it sounds good coming from you. Waiting for AF to finish is the worst! lol. I'm expecting AF to show tomorrow still spotting today and it's picked up a little bit from yesterday. I've been feeling super nauseous today. Probably just from all my vitamins. I'm trying to space them out throughout the day so it's easier on the tummy. 

I'm glad to hear you are still feeling positive about TTC! I think I'll get back to that point again. I always get moody before AF shows. I'm sure you guys have begun to notice lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Well i booked an appointment for fertility acupuncture! I've never had acupuncture before so I'm actually quite excited! It might be a really neat life experience!


----------



## greenarcher

Awesome! Let us know how you liked it


----------



## BelleNuit

I will Green!

Well, AF showed tonight. Thank you ladies for all your help getting through these last couple days. I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - yes definitely let us know how you like the acupuncture. So sorry af showed :hugs: I'll be joining you in another cycle, bfn again today so I'm definitely out. Af due on Thursday so our cycles aren't in sync anymore :nope: And tomorrow I'm back on my health kick!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Sorry belle :hugs: you'll be in sync with me this month I think we will ovulate a day or so between each other so can do this cycle together x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's, I'm so happy my cycle will be synced up with someone else again! That makes in much easier!

Uni, sorry we can't be cycle buddies anymore! Also sorry to hear you'll be joining me for another cycle. Maybe this next one will be lucky for us


----------



## blakesmummy09

It does make it easier all being close together &#128522; Fingers crossed this is our month, one of us has to get a bfp soon x


----------



## BelleNuit

Statistically one of us is bound to get a bfp soon!!

I joined an interesting research study about lifestyle factors relating to TTC. They will send me the results once they finish. But essentially they follow you for a year and you do a questionnaire every 2 months detailing your lifestyle. I really think for some people lifestyle changes can be enough to help them get the BFP. Other people maybe not if there are structural problems or endo.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really do think it makes a difference, I do think stress has been a factor of why I'm not pregnant yet, but we've changed our eating habits too which hopefully will help x


----------



## BelleNuit

I absolutely think stress is a factor! That's what the doctor told me he thought was happening when I went in. But it's not just emotional stress, it's physical stress too caused by not sleeping regularly, or not getting proper nutrition and exercise. 

My lifestyle changes are a work in progress, and I'm feeling ready to get more ambitious with them! Planning to reduce caffeine and alcohol even further! I'd like to only drink coffee and alcohol on the weekends (and keep that somewhat minimal), planing on doing tea during the week. 

Oh and health kick is paying off! I've lost 2 pounds! I know that's not substantial, but the only thing I had really done was cut back on junk food! Going to keep it up and start exercising!!

I've been taking maca root and I think it's giving me more energy! I'm feeling great these days! I've been chanting positive affirmations to myself in the shower about fertility haha, I know that makes me sound nuts, but I need something to keep myself hopeful! 

My bbt chart is staying remarkably stable as well, and this is the lowest temp start I've had to a cycle EVER. I think I must be doing something right! (and my thermometer is not faulty lol)


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's brilliant belle it's amazing how much we can change our bodies just by very small changes, fingers crossed these changes get your bfp this month x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks blakes! I'm hoping it will be enough of a change! DH and I were talking about it last night, and he actually made me feel better about things. He was like "we tried for a number of months doing it one way" (basically doing EVERYTHING WRONG, I'm a little embarrassed by the sheer number of our bad habits to be honest haha), "and that didn't work, so now we are on month 1 of trying it a new way" (life style changes!)

Uni! How are things going on your end? AF due date is coming up soon! I still have my fingers crossed for a bfp for you!

Blakes, I almost asked what CD you were on, but then I remember you are doing the whole NTNP thing! How are you finding that!?


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's actually a lot easier, I've only got 2 1/2 weeks until my driving course too so it's handy as I'm not focusing so much on ttc anymore as much as I used to do the stress has gone down alot thankfully so crossing our fingers that it works x


----------



## BelleNuit

So glad your stress has gone down! Are you getting excited for your driving course??

I have my acupuncture appointment tonight!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Not excited quite nervous lol it's cost me about £940 ($1261) roughly so I'm worried about at the end of the week failing my test and wasting the money. My car is insured ready to be driving in whilst doing the course so when hubby picks me up I can drive home each night etc. 

You'll have to let us know how that goes I've heard good things about it x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hope your all ok girls how are you getting on. Keep getting ovulation pains every couple of days so I think my body is just trying to constantly symptom spot haha x


----------



## BelleNuit

You should be set to O soon Blakes!

Uni, how are you doing? Did AF show?

As for me, temps are staying very stable this cycle! I'm thinking that may be due to the maca I've been taking! I've also been taking evening primrose oil and I'm already noticing ewcm!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's great news belle your charts looking a lot better already, I'm due to ovulate sometime next week but don't know when, I'm on a weekend break with the in laws next weekend so hoping it happens before then we are sharing a caravan so can't get any bd in then haha x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Got woken up last night by extremely bad period pains, still got quite a few twinges now so think ovulations very close by but I'm cd13 which normally I ovulate day 16-19 instead so maybe ntnp is doing some good, not really any chance this month if it is tomorrow but at least we are relaxing more x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oooh CD13 is when I usually O! Either way I'm glad you are feeling less stressed! That's a bonus!

I'm CD 8 ATM. Will probably start the BD marathon tomorrow


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cervix is still quite low so don't think it was but God that caused some grief for me. Just going to bd this week when we can (hayfever getting really bad atm) and see what happens x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like a plan! We really can't do much more than wait and see what happens!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cervix was high yesterday and today with ewcm so got some bd in. Everything is so much better now it's back to normal not just for conception as such. It's cd 15 today so it's about right roughly, crossing my fingers x


----------



## hopefullys

I'm still checking in girls n waiting for someone to get that bfp! Cant be long now, fingers crossed for you all! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

How are you getting on with your pregnancy hopeful x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok thanks but starting to get fed up n feeling big! Have got low iron now so I'm on iron tablets n hoping I will feel a difference soon as I've felt crappy! Getting swollen legs at the end of days now n its getting hard work! I will be 26 weeks next, dunno how I'm going to manage another 3 months! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I definitely don't miss having low iron it made me feel so tired all the time. Don't push yourself too much with work and make sure you rest when you can x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh I've been off the last 2 weeks with it, taking it steady. Got my holiday in 2 weeks time! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

That will be a nice break anywhere nice? 

I've been getting period pains everyday for a little bit since that bad spell of them 3 days ago, it's getting pretty annoying but it's good because it means I can't pinpoint ovulation and then start stressing about it haha x


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh we r going to Majorca so will be nice to chill n relax! I was hoping there might be some news on here girls, blakes I'm sure u will be next for that bfp! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oooh that sounds lovely will be nice to relax and out your feet up. Af is due next week and I think I'm about 6/7dpo ish no symptoms here though x


----------



## hopefullys

Ok fingers crossed n I will keep checking in for news! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I don't think there will be any from me I literally don't have no symptoms what so ever x


----------



## hopefullys

If nothing happens soon surely the doctors will look into things for you x


----------



## blakesmummy09

They won't at all &#128542; But if nothing happens at least I've got my two kiddies already x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've now got ovulation type pains but I'm 9/10dpo so I think af will arrive soon x


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope AF stays away for you Blakes! If there is any silver lining it is surely that you have a beautiful family already :)

I'm 7 dpo. Experiencing the WORST PMS symptoms of my life. They seemed to start immediately. It was like BAM welcome to your two weeks of bloated irritable hell! My bbs are sore, I have headaches, backaches, mood swings as well as a variety of unpleasant GI symptoms. I'm not by any means deluded into thinking that this could mean a BFP. Mostly I'm just glad my TWW is half over so that I can get back to feeling more normal again once AF arrives. 

I started crying on the drive home yesterday for no reason at all! like WTH


----------



## blakesmummy09

Belle that sounds promising, that's true my children are my world so I've got them and my husband x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm not getting my hopes up Blakes. TWW symptoms are pretty meaningless. 

AF must be due any day for you now?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've learnt that the hard way haha everyone I get the cramps etc and then it always ends up the same way x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok girls if I ovd when I thought i did I'd be 13-14dpo meaning a day or two late. If I got it wrong if be 11dpo so af would be expected tomorrow, cm weird it's watery with a few creamy patches x


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg Blake's that sounds super hopeful!!! When are you going to test?

I got a big temp spike today after my temp drop yesterday which has me excited! I'm 11 dpo. Fingers crossed we will both get our BFPs!!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm going to test at the end of the week if I need to as I'm doing my driving course at the moment so want to focus fully on that x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good for you Blake's! I'm also waiting till the end of the week to test.

Good luck with your driving course! I hope you kick it's butt!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks belle it's gone really well today and even though there's a lot to smooth out I never thought I'd of gotten as far today as I have.
Your charts looking good belle fingers crossed your testing Friday x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af arrived this morning, glad it did though as I don't want morning sickness on my test af is making me feel ill enough already this morning &#128542; X


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Blake's I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Well blakes, I started spotting today, so I'm probably out too. AF due Thursday


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no sorry belle x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks blakes. I'm definitely feeling pretty low about it. Going to go back to the doctor.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh Hun I know exactly how you feel, last month i was exactly the same. My driving course is really distracting me from it all at the moment which is what I really needed x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm glad you have a good distraction Blakes! I'm not quite so lucky in my own life lol. 

Went to the doctor, she ordered CD 3 and 21 blood tests and an ultrasound for me, and bloodwork and a SA for DH. She also went ahead and put in a referral to a fertility clinic for us (before asking us). I'm not sure how I feel about that. It feels like I'm giving up too soon. I'm still hoping it could happen naturally. 

On the otherhand, the waitlists for fertility clinics where I live are VERY Long. Because I'm young, and there will likely be no identified cause, I could be waiting over a year. So I suppose I should be thankful that we have our foot in the door a few months early.


----------



## Aphy

Having a frustrating day today. Thought AF started last night this making today CD1 but since then I haven't had anything except a little brown on a tampon which now seems more like spotting. Always had a light flow so now don't know which it is &#128545;


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome to the thread Aphy.

Sorry to hear that AF seems to be playing tricks on you this month! I see from your sig that you were just diagnosed with pcos (sorry to hear that). Are you getting any treatment to help with fertility?


----------



## Aphy

BelleNuit said:


> Welcome to the thread Aphy.
> 
> Sorry to hear that AF seems to be playing tricks on you this month! I see from your sig that you were just diagnosed with pcos (sorry to hear that). Are you getting any treatment to help with fertility?

Thanks BelleNuit. I'm supposed to start Clomid 50mg cd5-9 if I can only figure out when that's going to be &#128514;


----------



## BelleNuit

I can see your frustration then with not knowing which day to count as CD 1! This might be a good question to ask your clinic :)

I hope the clomid works wonders for you!! 

I'm just beginning to have fertility testing done. But I don't really think they'll find anything


----------



## Aphy

Why don't you think they wont find anything BelleNuit?

Sucks to say but a part of me is grateful they could figure out what was delaying us cause then at least it's treatable (usually)! I didn't suspect pcos at all (I thought of anything it would be endometriosis) cause I have no symptoms except varying cycle lengths but blood tests confirmed I didn't ovulate last month.

I'm hold thumbs for you and hubby! Hope you get the best news with the investigations xxx


----------



## BelleNuit

I could be wrong of course Aphy, but it's just a feeling. 

My cycles are very very regular, my LP is good. The only abnormal thing with my cycle is I always start spotting at 12 dpo (with AF arriving 2 days later).

We did an at SA for DH which showed great numbers 

The only thing that I can think of that may be screwing things up for us is that DH smoked weed daily up until a month ago. I think that's the problem, he of course thinks not and there must be something else lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey girls sorry I've been Mia haha the driving course went really well but af arrived 8 days ago and was really heavy this month and nearly disappeared on day 5 when it normally stops but I've been have spotting ever since so I don't know what's happening x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like a miserable AF Blake's! I hope it stops soon!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun it's cd8 now! Definitely unusual for me, how are you getting on x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm glad your driving course went so well!

I'm CD 5 now, we may end up being O buddies again. Found out there is a 6 week wait for DH's SA, so I'm actually really glad that we pushed to get this testing done early! If we are still trying at the 1 year mark, we should have everything we need to move forward.


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's great that you got in there quick, I've got my driving test on Monday so I'll let you know how I get on. 

I think we will probably be in sync a lot now which is good so we can share symptoms etc at the same time x


----------



## BelleNuit

Im looking forward to hearing how it all goes Blakes! 

That's the bonus with synced cycles :)

My temp today was the exact same for the 3rd day in the row (thermometer works fine, I checked it lol). I think its a little high for FP temps, BUT I think the stability has to be a good sign regardless. Hoping this will be my lucky month! It would be murphy's law.... If I got pregnant this month I'd be due right around the time of my brother's wedding... and I'm a bridesmaid, lol


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi girls, sorry I've been away for a few weeks. Had a bit of a breakdown last cycle, was so upset so thought I should take a step back. DH and I took a week off and did some nice things and finished decorating the house. I've also joined the gym which I'm loving - it was a bit sad as DH joined when we moved here in Sept but I didn't thinking I'd be pregnant soon. Never thought I'd join almost a year later not being pregnant but hey.

I went to the docs today and we're starting testing. Can't believe it. I thought for sure they would send me away as we started ttc last Oct, and technically I've been pregnant, but she was so understanding. I'm doing cd3/21 tests this next cycle and DH is getting SA done - not that he's thrilled!! He'll do it though. If they all come back fine then I'll go for a scan. I'm relieved, even if it shows all is ok at least (for a while) I'll know that hopefully nothing is actually stopping it from happening.

Missed you guys though. Am really sad not to see any bfps :hugs: all round. 

Blakes - hope the driving course went well and good luck with the test!

Belle - glad you are getting some tests done too.xx


----------



## greenarcher

It's great to see you again! Where are you at for this cycle?


----------



## BelleNuit

Uni! I'm so glad to hear from you again! I'm so sorry about last cycle. I had a bit of a breakdown too, complete with rage filled screaming in the car lol

I'm glad you are getting testing done too, we can work through that together :hugs:

I know what you mean about putting things off. I didn't make plans to go on a beautiful hike in the mountains next month because I thought I would already be pregnant and it is a very physical multi-day hike. And here I am, not pregnant and wishing I could go

That's the last time I ever put off doing something on the off chance I *might* be pregnant


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aww thanks girls.

Green - I think I'm 11 dpo and bfn today. I o'd late, probably due to the upset at the beginning of my cycle so I'm for a 31 or even 32 days cycle- urgh. FF reckons I o'd after my +opk so that'd make me 10 dpo. Not sure why as I normally o the same day as the +. I'll test tomorrow as I'll be off to the gym in the morning, but 99.9% sure I'm not pregnant. How are you doing?

Belle - you're right about putting stuff off. I'm done with that now. Me and my SIL have booked a night away at a spa in a few weeks. She had a mmc in May so we're both in need of a treat. I'll be around 5 dpo then but I will be enjoying it all! Glad to have someone else to help make sense of the test results too. I don't trust a doc saying 'yeah it's in the normal range' I'd want to do my own research!! But having said that she was great. I won't get all of mine untill the end of August though. Both DH and I are going to get everything in one go! When do you get yours?


----------



## greenarcher

Feeling ill here at 10 DPO also. BFN yesterday night. Hoping illness is a good sign. I hope your pre-workout test is positive! I am obsessing over early positives and false negatives right now


----------



## mrs unicorn

I know what you mean. Although I fully expect it to be negative I still squint/tilt/move into different light each time!! I hate the ICs I have, don't know why I bother with them really, I always convince myself there's a shadow and there never is! Are you going to be testing every day?


----------



## greenarcher

Looks that way, yep. Although I might be able to skip a day if tonight is negative. And if I start spotting, I'll stop testing. I usually spot day before AF.

Eager to drive home and TEST!


----------



## BelleNuit

I got my CD 3 blood draw already. Waiting for the CD 21 blood draw and have an ultrasound booked for next week. DH won't be able to get in for his SA until Sept 8, and then I'm not sure how long of a wait it will be until we get the results. I may go in and request my results early. I'll ask for a print off so that can google the crap out of it lol

I'm glad we are getting the testing done a little early because there is such a long wait for it!!!!

Green I hope the spotting stays away for you!!

Uni I hope you enjoy your spa day. You definitely deserve it!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey uni glad your back but sorry to hear about the breakdown, that's what pushed us to ntnp more as that last line really upset me and now I'm much more relaxed. It's coming up to a year for me too which I think will become hard when it's here because I imagined I'd either be pregnant by now or have a baby but it's not been the way.

Crossing my fingers for you green we need another bfp on the thread.


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks Blakes :) 11 DPO, nothing on FMU

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images245959


----------



## BelleNuit

Your not out yet green! If you make it to 12 or 13 dpo I'll say that's a good sign as your LP seems to be around the 11 day mark!!

My temps are still flat lining. I hope that's a good sign. If we don't get a bfp this cycle I think we'll take a break next cycle because DH will be away anyway. I haven't fully decided if we'll temp or not next cycle. 

I hate that I'm already thinking about next cycle and the cycle after that


----------



## kristymarie17

11 DPO today. Took a HPT this morning, it was a :bfn: :( oh well. Hopefully next month!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Green, kristy - when is af due?

Belle - I do that too, plan the next cycle or two. It's crap isn't it. DH has started asking me when 'the week' is way in advance too.

I'm 11/12 DPO too and bfn. I wasn't that bothered because I haven't been feeling any symptoms so was sure it'd be bfn again anyway. I've felt so sick today though. As soon as I woke up, then at the gym I had to stop several times, I'm in bed now coz I can't be bothered with work. It's put me in a right grump because I know it's not pregnancy related. Flippin body messing with me!


----------



## kristymarie17

Mrs Unicorn - AF is due 7-30/31


----------



## BelleNuit

Uni, so sorry to hear you've been sick!! I hate when my body messes with me, it's like it finds a new way to get my hopes up each and every month, only for AF to show!

I've been having some digestive tract issues lately (I'll spare you on the details lol). I think it might be due to some of the supplements I'm taking. So I'm running a test today. I took out the 2 new supplements I added this cycle, and we'll see how things go. 

Otherwise, my chart is staying pretty darn flat. I hope that's a good sign!! I hope it means balanced hormones!! I think it might be the maca that I've been taking that's helping with that


----------



## mrs unicorn

Kristy - my af is due 31st / 1st so I'll be hanging around waiting about with you!

Belle - yeah some supplements can make you ill. Hope stopping them does the trick and you feel better soon. Oh yes your chart looks so neat and tidy!!! Maybe it is the maca stuff! I'd say it's definitely a good thing, much better than them jumping about all over the place.


----------



## BelleNuit

I've become a little obsessive about creating the perfect BBT chart LOL. Its ridiculous. 

I've read some success stories where maca helped after the 1st or 2nd cycle of using it. Sounds like for some people it's just the trick.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yeah I was just googling it belle. I'm tempted to try it but I think I'll wait and have my bloods done this next cycle. When I get my results at the end of next month I'll ask my doc about it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good plan uni! I liked the idea of maca more than vitex because it doesn't directly alter your hormones. It just has a good number of B vitamins and such which support a healthy hormonal balance


----------



## greenarcher

Interesting, maybe I'll give maca a try. My problem is ewcm, though. Does it help with that, I forget. 

Uni, sick sounds promising and no other symptoms means nothing. Every pregnancy is different!

Belle, planning isn't sad, it's smart! 

Kristy, I've already told you you're not even close to out. 

11dpo negative on fmu, here but no spotting yet! AF due Friday.


----------



## mrs unicorn

So because I feel so awful I fished out the IC from the bin (I know I know) and it convinced me to do a FRER. Only an hour ish hold but do you see it? Both DH and I do and it does look pink. It's so faint though. Scared that I've fallen victim to a dodgy test again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrs unicorn

No where near as clear on these.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BelleNuit

I definitely see it uni!!!!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Dried. Thanks belle. I feel even sicker now. I'm scared it's so faint. And I went to the flippin gym this morning!! If it is real I'm gona be terrified I did that. Gona hold for a few hours and do another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kristymarie17

Good Luck uni!!

fingers crossed :)


----------



## kristymarie17

greenarcher said:


> Interesting, maybe I'll give maca a try. My problem is ewcm, though. Does it help with that, I forget.
> 
> Uni, sick sounds promising and no other symptoms means nothing. Every pregnancy is different!
> 
> Belle, planning isn't sad, it's smart!
> 
> Kristy, I've already told you you're not even close to out.
> 
> 11dpo negative on fmu, here but no spotting yet! AF due Friday.

staying positive!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green you could try evening primrose oil for ewcm. I used it last cycle and I had more ewcm than ever before, didn't even need pre-seed! Lol


----------



## greenarcher

Uni THAT LOOKS AMAZING! Ahhhh!! I think this is it for you, love!

I've been told primrose, and I'll probably order some if this month doesn't work out :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks girls. I'm going to hold for longer and do another. I need a clearer test!

Green - I tried EPO and I think it maybe increased cm a little bit. I wasn't taking the full dosage though, I took 1500mg. Remember only take it from af to ov though.


----------



## greenarcher

I'll check that out, thanks! 

You better update us!


----------



## mrs unicorn

I will green. I'm almost at a 3 hour hold but going to hold for as long as possible!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

3 hour hold. Not that much difference although I know you won't be able to tell on these pics anyway! It's showing on another brand too. Not going to get too excited till it's dark though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs unicorn

Diff brand
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aphy

Can definitely see it in the second one &#128513; Super excited for you!


----------



## greenarcher

Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## BelleNuit

I'd say that's a positive!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks girls. We're not celebrating yet. I'll feel better once it's dark, but even then I think we'll be quietly happy about it until (IF) we pass the 12 week mark. Funnily enough I'm much calmer than I ever thought I'd be.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Uni that's fantastic congratulations, at least another bfp on the thread it's been a while &#128522;


----------



## BelleNuit

Picked up some softcups to try this cycle! I'm ready to try just about anything lol.

Have any of you ladies tried softcups? I'm going to practice putting one in tonight so that I'm a pro when it's time!


----------



## greenarcher

No. Can't say I have. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## greenarcher

Pm test was negative again. And I think that was my last wondfo. One frer left. It's gonna wait until saturday, if af is still not here


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks blakes. Got a darker test this morning so feeling a bit more reassured.

Belle - never tried soft cups but I'd read plenty of stories where women believe it helped. No harm in trying right?

Green - fx for you!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

So I'm cd 11 and still getting slightly tinged cm like you af at the end of af, godknows what is going on this cycle x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Uni I'm loving that ticker!!!!

Got horrible toothache today still today because I grind my teeth &#128553;, hopefully it will ease tomorrow so I can start bd again x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes - really strange about your af / spotting this cycle. Also, I grind my teeth in my sleep too!! Luckily I have no idea, no pain or anything, but it wakes DH up sometimes! (Although how that can overpower his snoring I'll never know!)

Yeah thought I'd bite the bullet and add a ticker. Hopefully I can keep this one for the full amount of time this time.


----------



## kristymarie17

greenarcher said:


> Pm test was negative again. And I think that was my last wondfo. One frer left. It's gonna wait until saturday, if af is still not here

Good luck!! And i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 2boysand1girl

I have a question. According to my period tracker I should have ovulated around July 21st or the 22nd. We had sex on the 14th and the 21st of this month. I started to feel painful cramps coming from my left ovary around the 18th all the way up to the 20th. Today I am either 6or7 DPO and I am having sharp lower back pains and mild cramping. I am not sure if the cramping is coming because of my back pains or if my back pains is coming because of my cramping all I do know is my back really hurts. Then last night I was extremely horny like I was ovulating again. Of course my boyfriend loved it lol. Can anyone tell me could these be symptoms or am I just losing my mind?? I have been going to the restroom at work more also but I don't want to get my hopes up since it says I have another week until AF arrive so it wont be best for me to test right now.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'd say you're probably too early for symptoms at this point.

Uni, such a lovely ticker :) You deserve to enjoy every minute of it!

Green, sorry to hear about your most recent test. I'd still say it's a good sign if there is no spotting or AF cramping though!!

Today is our one year wedding anniversary :) it's a little ironic because we had planned on getting married TODAY originally, but with only 3 months to go we cancelled all of our plans and had a tiny wedding in the mountains instead. Part of the reason was I wanted to be married before we tried to have kids, and I didn't want to wait another year! Looks like it wouldn't have mattered either way. Never thought I'd make it to our anniversary and NOT be pregnant. Hopefully this will be it.


----------



## blakesmummy09

2boysand1girl said:


> I have a question. According to my period tracker I should have ovulated around July 21st or the 22nd. We had sex on the 14th and the 21st of this month. I started to feel painful cramps coming from my left ovary around the 18th all the way up to the 20th. Today I am either 6or7 DPO and I am having sharp lower back pains and mild cramping. I am not sure if the cramping is coming because of my back pains or if my back pains is coming because of my cramping all I do know is my back really hurts. Then last night I was extremely horny like I was ovulating again. Of course my boyfriend loved it lol. Can anyone tell me could these be symptoms or am I just losing my mind?? I have been going to the restroom at work more also but I don't want to get my hopes up since it says I have another week until AF arrive so it wont be best for me to test right now.

It could be Hun but it's so hard to tell as implantation can vary in time, crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still more blood tinged cm godknows what's going on this month x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's, I had a cycle where spotted almost the whole way through. Despite getting a positive OPK it still only ended up being a 17 day cycle. It was anovulatory though. I hope that's not what is happening for you!!! BUT if you can prove that you are having anovulatory cycles, maybe the docs will agree to see you??


----------



## blakesmummy09

I hope not, trouble is I don't do bbt etc anymore so not sure wether it will be or not but I'll bd just in case and hope for the best x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Happy first wedding anniversary belle! I know it's tough when you look back on when you started TTC. But try to focus on how lovely the day was! Try not to let TTC cloud your memories. Unfortunately for us, we found out about the MMC 4 days before our first wedding anniversary. Totally ruined the plans we had so I just sat crying going through all the photos. But it was the most perfect day and we want to remember it that way, not the sadness that happened a year later. Are you doing anything to celebrate?


----------



## BelleNuit

We are going to go ax throwing (it's super fun!) and then out for a fancy french dinner. The restaurant we're going to sits on top of a big tower and spins slowly so that you get views of the entire city. We've never been there as its quite expensive, but decided this would be the perfect opportunity :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Happy anniversary belle I know how hard it is as our first anniversary is in a couple of weeks and I thought we would be pregnant by now too, hope you enjoy your special day x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh belle that sounds amazing!! Have fun! And yes, perfect time to treat yourselves. Xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks blakes and uni :)


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> I'd say you're probably too early for symptoms at this point.
> 
> Uni, such a lovely ticker :) You deserve to enjoy every minute of it!
> 
> Green, sorry to hear about your most recent test. I'd still say it's a good sign if there is no spotting or AF cramping though!!
> 
> Today is our one year wedding anniversary :) it's a little ironic because we had planned on getting married TODAY originally, but with only 3 months to go we cancelled all of our plans and had a tiny wedding in the mountains instead. Part of the reason was I wanted to be married before we tried to have kids, and I didn't want to wait another year! Looks like it wouldn't have mattered either way. Never thought I'd make it to our anniversary and NOT be pregnant. Hopefully this will be it.

Congratulations! Tiny weddings are awesome :)

I am having AF cramps a little bit, but no spotting is definitely a good sign!


----------



## greenarcher

blakesmummy09 said:


> I hope not, trouble is I don't do bbt etc anymore so not sure wether it will be or not but I'll bd just in case and hope for the best x

Is there a reason you stopped?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Because it's been stressing me too much, the whole time I've been ttc all I've literally thought about is ttc rather than just life in general so we are trying the relaxed approach for a while x


----------



## blakesmummy09

So sorry for the tmi girls but it's gone from cm streaked to this! Taken a htp which was bfn just to check that but I've never had this before, seriously confused x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aphy

Hiya Blake,got to be one of three choices: IB,AF or spotting.No idea where you are in your cycle or if you generally have spotting in prev cycles?


----------



## greenarcher

Looks snotty, is it? I think that might be a good sign. Mucus plug forming? IB?

Keep us posted!


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's I had something similar a few months ago and it turned into a very early AF because I didn't ovulate. I hope that's not the case here!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm literally cd11 not even at ovulation yet but I've never had to before so I'm totally clueless x


----------



## BelleNuit

It's definitely weird Blake's; that cycle of mine only lasted 17 days though, the spotting just kept getting worse till AF showed. It was super weird! But apparently it's pretty normal to get 1 anovulatory cycle a year


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's now barely there again so godknows whats going on haha maybe it's an annovary cycle which means it's done and out the way then for a while x


----------



## BelleNuit

I honestly can't believe how stable my temps have been! I honestly started thinking today that my thermometer was acting up because they are almost too stable! So I tested it after a drink of cold water and it showed a much lower temp, and I tested it after a sip of hot water snd it registered a much higher temp. So thermometer works fine, my bbt is just incredibly stable right now


----------



## greenarcher

:dance: yay! your spike will be much clearer!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hopefully green! lol and ironically this is the month where i decided I'd give OPKs another go :dohh:


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's a great chart belle I really hope it shows that trispharic at the end. 

Cd12 here and still tainted cm, barely a line on an opk too so godknows what it is x


----------



## BelleNuit

Super weird blakes! What day does your OPK usually turn positive?

I started using OPKs again this cycle after taking a break for a few cycles. My OPKs usually turned positive on CD 11, but sometimes as early as CD 10. Today is CD 10 and my OPK was negative. I hope that means i will O a little bit later!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Usually it's positive on cd 15 roughly, it's still exactly the same which makes me wonder realistically if I'd even be able to get a bfp this month if my wombs still shedding as such then an egg wouldn't be able to implant anyway so I'm not too worried now haha x


----------



## BelleNuit

I wonder if baby aspirin might help with getting a nice think lining?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Never thought about that, I've been taking asprin for 3 days until yesterday for that pesky toothache so maybe that might of been influencing it all x


----------



## BelleNuit

ya, if you havent been feeling well that could definitely throw things off!

CD 11 and no positive OPK! I think that means I'll O on CD 13 or 14! My guess is it will turn positive tomorrow :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm loving that dip belle I suspect it will really pick up in the next few days x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No tainted cm now here but been getting ewcm so hopefully we can get this bfp x


----------



## 2boysand1girl

The update for me this morning is AF is not due until Friday the 5th when I did an implantation calendar it stated my implantation dates was the 30 or the 31st which was this weekend. All weekend I have had lower back pain, stomach pains, a bit of dizziness, and I was tired. Then again I got off of work Friday and drove out of town. Anyways this morning I woke up and was spotting but only when I wiped (I know TMI). The blood is light pink. My stomach is still cramping a little. Not sure if my period is coming early or is this part of the implantation.


----------



## mrs unicorn

hey ladies, hope you don't mind me still hanging around here!!

Belle - your chart is so super neat and tidy. Looks like you are about to ovulate. I sometimes had a big old dip like that and it rose over two days, but my opks always suggested I o'd after the first rise. Hope that maca is helping things!

Blakes - hope you're ok? So strange about your spotting, but I'm glad it's stopped and hopefully it won't affect your ovulation.

xxx


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's and Uni! The low temp from yesterday might be a little suspect because I slept in a tent last night :) but either way I do think my chart is looking fabulous so far! I think I'll probably O in the next day or 2! Will update if my opk goes positive today :D

Blake's I'm glad to hear that your spotting finally stopped! I hope it won't affect your O or your lining! If you do make it to the one year mark I would demand that the doctors at the very least do CD 3 and 21 blood work

Uni, glad to see you popping in! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm ok thanks, Belle. Trying not to think about things too much. That might sound weird but I think it's the only way I'll get through the next few weeks without losing it worrying about a repeat episode. Not sure if I mentioned it but we've booked a private early scan for 7+2, hopefully there will be something there this time.


----------



## BelleNuit

I can understand not wanting to trust it or to get your hopes up too early. I hope your early scan gives you some peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey guys I failed my driving test &#128542; But I'm going to rebook asap I won't be giving up easily. Love that your temp is now heading upwards again belle. 

I can understand your worry uni and I hope everything goes well when the time comes for the scan x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no blakes! Sorry about your test! Sometimes these things take a couple tries :) You'll know more what to expect this time around so that should help!

Well CD12 OPK was negative! I'm pretty surprised! LOL. This may mean a CD14 O. I O'd as late as CD 15 once. I bet tomorrow the OPK will be positive as its already darker today than it was yesterday.


----------



## Aphy

blakesmummy09 said:


> Hey guys I failed my driving test &#128542; But I'm going to rebook asap I won't be giving up easily. Love that your temp is now heading upwards again belle.
> 
> I can understand your worry uni and I hope everything goes well when the time comes for the scan x

Aw no Blake! It's was probably anxiety so next time will go better


----------



## Aphy

BelleNuit said:


> Oh no blakes! Sorry about your test! Sometimes these things take a couple tries :) You'll know more what to expect this time around so that should help!
> 
> Well CD12 OPK was negative! I'm pretty surprised! LOL. This may mean a CD14 O. I O'd as late as CD 15 once. I bet tomorrow the OPK will be positive as its already darker today than it was yesterday.

I usually O around CD15/16 but my cycle lengths vary. Hope you are getting a lot of BD in in preparation!


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn! Congratulations! I'm only just seeing this how fabulous! I know it must be very daunting for you but its brill news! Have you done a digi? Once I saw it on a digi I felt much more confident. I know your nervous but try n enjoy it a little bit. An early scan is a GD idea n will help with your anxiety too. Take it easy now n let that little bean grow, try feel positive. Your chances if miscarriage significantly drop after having one already. I'm so glad someone else has a bfp on here its been a while! I'm 29 weeks now n got a big bump already! X


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I expect AF in about a week. Next Monday ish. Normally I have a lot of patience (I work with special needs kids so I'm good at that) but this last weekend I was irritated with everone/ everything. I haven't been this easily irritated in a long time lol. And I've been having low back aches that are very noticeable. Hoping these are positive signs :/ on and off cramps in pelvic area. Thats about it.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys - thank you Hun. No I haven't done a digi, but I'm not going to bother. The FRER darkened up really quickly so I was done testing much earlier than before! Im OK at the moment but I know I'll be really nervous at my first scan. Just taking each day at a time and not thinking about actually having a baby, if you know what I mean!! When is your EDD?

Blakes - sorry about the driving test. It took me 3 attempts as I was a nervous wreck! Failed on silly little things I didn't normally do. But the time I passed I only had 1 minor so was really pleased. At least you know what it's like now so it hopefully won't all feel unfamiliar.

Belle - maybe the maca is having an effect on your ovulation? Or, I suppose it's totally normal for it to change sometimes. Mine did this past cycle, was cd16/17 instead of cd13, so it's not a bad thing at all!


----------



## laura109

When i was pregnant with my daughter i got a metallic taste in my mouth just for a day around 8dpo. 
Hope u ladies get your bfp soon xx


----------



## BelleNuit

CD 13, got my positive OPK! Woo hoo!!


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn - yeh the frer r great there what I used too! Fingers crossed everything goes ok for u but I'm sure it be fine, think positive n that first scan be here in no time. My due date is October 16th. I'm 30 weeks on Sunday n feeling big now, even struggling to get up off sofa n turn over in bed! 
Blakes- sorry about your test just keep at it it took me 3 attempts n that was 17 years ago! I'm hoping you get that bfp soon too x


----------



## BelleNuit

Officially in the TWW!


----------



## BelleNuit

Holy man, i just realized my ultrasound appointment is for tomorrow morning! I'm so friggen nervous! I've never had an ultrasound before. I have to drink an entire litre of water an hour before my appointment so that the bladder is full. How mean is that!!! I'll probably barely be able to drive myself to my appointment because I'll be busting at the seams! 

I hope that everything is okay in there! I know they likely won't tell me anything during the appointment itself. And then next Wednesday will be my CD 21 bloods. These appointments might help this TWW go by faster


----------



## hopefullys

Belle I had an ultrasound appointment scheduled before I got pregnant to check things out as hadn't conceived n then i found out 2 weeks before that I was pregnant so still went for it anyway n the lady could see my pregnancy sack I was chuffed. I was 5-6 weeks at the time. She checked everything over anyway for cysts n things. Fingers crossed this is your month! X


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks hopeful! I really hope there aren't any cysts or anything! Getting testing done is so nerve wracking


----------



## mrs unicorn

I struggled when I had my ultrasound (I swear I have a thimble for a bladder!) I had to pee twice whilst waiting. Kept drinking then really really needed to again when I was called in. As soon as she pressed the thing on me I groaned 'oh I really need to pee!!' She let me go as she said she couldn't see a thing with it that full!!
Hope it goes well tomorrow hun. Fx they don't find anything. Xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks for the chuckle uni! You've made it seem less scary!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Belle that temp jump is amazing! x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's! I have a very nice looking chart. Hopefully it will turn into a nice looking pregnancy chart rather than a nice looking ovulatory chart lol


----------



## hopefullys

Sounds good belle n fab to keep positive that will help too! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Crossing my fingers, I'm thinking I'm possibly in the tww myself about 1/2dpo x


----------



## greenarcher

Yay! Glad to have ladies to watch out for! Hope you guys get some fun symptoms soon! 

Belle - GL with ultrasound, hopefully everything will look good. I may go in for the same, I think I have thin endometrium.

Uni - So glad you're still around! Please post photos at your 7 wk scan!

Blakes - sorry about driving test! I think it's much easier in the states (and hence why we have a lot of bad drivers on the road). What are you doing to track O? 

AFM - I'm taking primrose oil this month, and having my well womans on Friday. I'm going to ask about a few things and possibly get a hormone check. BCP for 10+ years has probably thrown me out of wack.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Green - I'm actually having one a 6 weeks now too. I'm flapping about another BO so just want to check there's something there this time. Prob won't see much though, maybe a blob!

I tried EPO too. I have bad hormonal breakouts and it helped with that. As soon as I stopped it at ov (you know not to take it after ov yeah) I broke out. So I've switched to omega 3 which I'm still taking now (preggo friendly of course) and I haven't broken out for a month. It's amazing! Last time I was pregnant my skin was horrendous!


----------



## hopefullys

Keep us updated unicorn n I'm sure everything will be fine this time try relax n once u see that little sac n dot I'm sure u will feel much better. Mine at 5-6 weeks was a sac n dot, cute! X


----------



## greenarcher

mrs unicorn said:


> Green - I'm actually having one a 6 weeks now too. I'm flapping about another BO so just want to check there's something there this time. Prob won't see much though, maybe a blob!
> 
> I tried EPO too. I have bad hormonal breakouts and it helped with that. As soon as I stopped it at ov (you know not to take it after ov yeah) I broke out. So I've switched to omega 3 which I'm still taking now (preggo friendly of course) and I haven't broken out for a month. It's amazing! Last time I was pregnant my skin was horrendous!

What is a BO? I thought I knew all the acronyms by now ;) I did read not to take it after Ov, which kind of sucks because I was trying not to track anything. I guess I'll be doing OPKs after all! Good to know about omega 3. My skin usually acts up in the TWW, but it's continued to be bad this cycle, and I'm CD6! Hopefully EPO will help. Super excited for your scan!

Did it help with your CM? Did you have a problem with CM to begin with? I never, EVER get EWCM (unless leftover baby juice). Watery at best. I'm hoping this helps.


----------



## blakesmummy09

greenarcher said:


> Yay! Glad to have ladies to watch out for! Hope you guys get some fun symptoms soon!
> 
> Belle - GL with ultrasound, hopefully everything will look good. I may go in for the same, I think I have thin endometrium.
> 
> Uni - So glad you're still around! Please post photos at your 7 wk scan!
> 
> Blakes - sorry about driving test! I think it's much easier in the states (and hence why we have a lot of bad drivers on the road). What are you doing to track O?
> 
> AFM - I'm taking primrose oil this month, and having my well womans on Friday. I'm going to ask about a few things and possibly get a hormone check. BCP for 10+ years has probably thrown me out of wack.


It's ok I've actually put in an application to book my next one so hopefully it will be in a couple of weeks, I'm not really tracking o just going by my normal patten but due to the spotting and no real ewcm I think I've had a annovary cycle anyway as it's totally different to normal but I'm not worried as I gestational diabetes very early in pregnancies so I need to be driving as my husbands job role has changed so he can't get all the appointments off like he used to x


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I've never had a problem with ewcm, but I found even for myself when I take EPO my ewcm is NUTS! So I think it should do good things for you either way!

Getting testing done is pretty nerve wracking to be honest, but I like the idea of ruling this out so that you don't feel like you are wasting time! 

They ended up doing a transvaginal ultrasound today, which I didn't realize was planned. It was really weird!!! For some reason I also have to do an abdominal ultrasound (looks at abdominal organs).... I'm not sure why they are wanting that, but I have to go back tomorrow to get that part of it done. 

Also going camping this weekend, so not planning to temp for a couple days. Then on Wednesday next week I have my CD21 blood test... This TWW might fly by without me even noticing!


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad to hear you got your application for your next driving test in!

Is this for driving truck? like semi-trucks? I have a friend who took a break from nursing and started driving a water truck. She really liked it!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Green - BO is a blighted ovum - egg implants but doesn't hang around too long, but your body carries on thinking it's pregnant. So when you go for a scan there's just an empty sac.

EPO didn't do much for my cm really. I found it difficult to track cm so I thought I'd try it. I wasn't taking it or using preseed this time I got a bfp though so was prob worrying about nothing. It was frustrating my so I didn't even bother tracking it, I just used opks.


----------



## blakesmummy09

No just a manual car licence &#128522; Got the next date for two weeks time. 

2/3dpoish and my nipples feel like they're on fire, strange one but think I'm just imagining things x


----------



## BelleNuit

Holy man, the fertility clinic called me back and we have an appt. August 17.... (Which would be my CD2 if I'm not pregnant). I wasn't really expecting to get in this quickly

I'm freaking out.


----------



## Aphy

That's fantastic Belle! Scary I can imagine but so exciting! Just think,you can be pregnant in the next month or so (if you aren't already!)
Fx!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Awww glad you're seeing progress belle. Good luck! Let us all know how it goes for you.


----------



## Henders0n

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Awww glad you're seeing progress belle. Good luck! Let us all know how it goes for you.



same here, really glad that you're having progress :happydance:

don't forget to update because we're all here supporting each other :kiss:


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Ah man idk what's going on with me. Yesterday I left work early because my stomach started hurting and I had chills. Felt great after getting home, taking meds, and napping. Now this morning I feel the same way but a little worse and with nausea. I haven't had as many bm's since yesterday so maybe I'm backed up. Took gas relief pills just in case. I have a wedding to attend today too. Ugh. No way I'm going like this.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Aphy, puppy and Henderson! It is great to see some progress with getting the appointment, but I would love nothing more than to be able to cancel that appointment! Ha-ha

Puppy sounds like your digestive track is all out of wack! I've been feeling the same for the last few weeks. Definitely no fun!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Last cycle after O I also felt similar to how I've been feeling these last couple days. Maybe I need to get onto some probiotic so I don't have this issue every month. Lol should I talk to my doctor about what's safe while ttc?


----------



## BelleNuit

I started taking a probiotic and digestive enzyme after meals. I have IBS, but haven't had a flare-up in a number of years, until now lol


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Bellenuit have you done anything different that may be causing it? I'm assuming since it's my 2nd cycle off the pill that could be it.


----------



## BelleNuit

It may have been the combination of vitamins/supplements that I was taking that threw me out of wack. Hard to say what exactly


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Hmm okay. Thanks. :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

6dpo here I think lol and keep getting cloudy ewcm. Celebrating our first wedding anniversary today too x


----------



## BelleNuit

Congratulations on your anniversary Blake's! Any special plans?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Aww happy anniversary Blake's mommy. :)


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

AF due anytime between now and wednesday. Feeling out though. Having some lower back that makes me want to just sit down and not be at work lol. Bloated, constipated. Feels like pms.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ok so cd 22 and got ewcm and sore bbs, got a line on opk but not positive yet I always ovulate before this really confused as to where I am in my cycle x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've got the hubby respraying my car lol, we are going out to Cosmo Thursday for a meal with friends to celebrate as their birthdays the 1st Aug and tomorrow too so doing a joint outing x


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

That's really good that you're keeping busy. :) helps a lot with the anxiety of waiting.


----------



## Bfitz

Think I may be out too 8dpo progesterone only 11.7 Dr says I didn't ovulate well.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Aww sorry to hear that Bfitz. What's your next step going to be?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Still getting loads of cloudy ewcm and cervix medium, soft and open I think but I'm about 7dpo I think x


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope its a good sign for you blakes!

I'm 8 dpo, not having any symptoms at all. I'm not worrying about it though. Most months I've had loads of "symptoms" that didn't amount to anything at all. Maybe no symptoms is a good thing? lol. No PMS yet at least. 

Had my CD 21 blood draw today. I'll call the doc on Friday to see if all of my test results are in, if so I'll go in to get them. Sunday will be 12 dpo for me, and I always start spotting at 12 dpo. So I will have a better idea that day on whether AF will be coming or if maybe a BFP will be in store for me. God I hope this is my cycle. I don't know how to keep trying month after month anymore.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Awww bellenuit I can only imagine how discouraging it must be to go through so many cycles and not fall pregnant. One day it'll happen for you. Just hang in there and know it'll happen for you at some point. Hopefully soon. ;) It'll all be worth it when you catch that sticky bean. Good luck with your test results. 

Bump!


----------



## Dazzel

Hi everyone,
Thinking I might be out too :( 
Only been on this site one day. Feel like I am going crazy. Been TTC for about 6 months but not logging everything. Going to start if this AF ever arrives. Periods are irregular range from 28-35 days normal. Did have a 42 DC back in January but since then nothing that long. Had my last period 5th July. According to my ovia app I would have ovulated on the 26th July we did the BD on the 25th July and again 31st July. Had lots of symptoms the last 10 days or so , lower left pelvic pain , mild cramps (diff to AF) nausea , dizzy spells, really tired. Hungry one day not the next but when I get hungry I am really hungry. AF was due the 9th August (based on a 35DC) started spotting on the 8th very milky water discharge then light pink only when I wipe , 9th more light spotting again pink , 10th Light spotting more of a brown, this morning a little bit more when I wiped but not enough to call it AF - still brownish not red. Took a test on the 8th - BFN. I am so desperate I think am I reading into things or is this a really light period? 
blakesmummy09 - I think I need to start with checking my temps. Going to go out at the weekend and buy a load of stuff what would you recommend I buy to help me understand by cycle better. Thanks :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey Hun I'd get a basal thermometer and use fertility friend to confirm when you ovulate each month to help then you can get a rough idea which will help with timings. 

As for me 8dpo I think and absolutely no symptoms now just feel my normal self so I think I'm out again this month x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm feeling angry and irritable this morning. Probably PMS which means AF will be on its way. That thought makes me so depressed. I know its too early to count myself out (only 9 dpo), but my mood always starts to tank around this time in my cycle. 

I'm going to focus on my plan to call the doctor tomorrow to see if all of my test results are in. That might distract me from my feelings. I might cancel/reschedule that dinner date next week if I'm feeling truly miserable. I don't need to subject myself to that on top of everything else. I actually have no desire to see her at all


----------



## Bfitz

Increase clomid to 100mg two trigger shots and hope for the best.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Dude! I caved and tested you guys! Dollar tree test and it turned positive right away. I can't even believe it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Bfitz said:


> Increase clomid to 100mg two trigger shots and hope for the best.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you Bfitz. It's so hard sometimes to keep hoping.


----------



## blakesmummy09

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Dude! I caved and tested you guys! Dollar tree test and it turned positive right away. I can't even believe it.

Congratulations Hun that's great news x


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Thanks guys! I took a digital clearance blue this morning and it said pregnant: 2-3. It's totally happening you guys! Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I really hope you guys get your bfp real soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats puppy. I'm not holding my breath over here. H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Thanks belle!


----------



## hopefullys

Fantastic congrats! Someone else to join me even tho I'm almost 31 weeks now! 
Unicorn how are you getting on? 
Blakes fingers crossed its your turn soon I keep checking to see if you have your bfp yet! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Had my first scan yesterday, it went well. I'm a few days behind as expected with oing late. Sadly we couldn't see baby because of it but we did see the lovely bubble of the yolk sac! I was so relieved to see something I was tearing up. As soon as she scanned me we could see a bright white dot in the middle! Then on the internal could see the yolk sac. Little bit anxious about not seeing baby but fx we will in a couple of weeks.

As if you're 31 weeks!!! Where has the time gone!! Nearly there!


----------



## hopefullys

That's great unicorn n I'm sure that baby be fine in there, try stay positive n enjoy it. When is your next scan? At my first scan we saw the pregnancy yolk sack n little dot it was so cute to see! How are your symptoms n sickness? X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks hun. Still a bit nervous as we haven't seen baby yet, but I'm keeping positive... just. Next scan is in 2 weeks, so at 8+2. It can't come soon enough! Symptoms wise I'm not too bad. My bbs really hurt and have done since the bfp, I'm super bloated all the time - thank you primark for cheap jeggings!! - and I get waves of nausea but nothing too bad.

Have you got everything organised for baby's arrival? Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh roll on 2 weeks n I'm sure you will feel so much better when u see little bubs. It's such a worry too. Yeh my boobs hurt for so long I couldn't even lay on them at one point! Yeh we are getting there now, ive ordered my pram system n just had her bedroom painted so just a matter of building the furniture n getting everything set up over the next couple weeks. I still have to get my bottles n bits n pieces tho I've got a long list! X


----------



## Bfitz

I appreciate that but unfortunately AF reared her ugly head yesterday and two days early at that. He's to this cycle though!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry bfitz. That's the worst! Do you have any plans for the new cycle?

AFM I'm 12 dpo, and usually by 12 dpo I start spotting (I have NEVER had a cycle where I didn't spot at 12 dpo). It's 4PM and no spotting yet. I keep checking internally almost hourly LOL. My poor cervix has never seen so much action before. I'm hoping I won't get any spotting, I'll count that as a good sign


----------



## hopefullys

Belle have you need done a test? I got my positive on 12dpo! Fingers crossed for u! X


----------



## BelleNuit

hopefullys I stopped testing early because it made me so depressed. So I haven'd taken a test in a few months now as a result. AF is due on Tuesday, I'll test either on Tuesday or Wednesday if she hasn't shown. For now, I'll just keep checking for spotting... that's probably all my heart can handle lol. My heart almost beat out of my chest this morning out of nervousness when I first went to the bathroom... and I wasn't even POAS LOL. My poor nerves can't handle TTC any longer.... never mind pregnancy testing on top of it all!

I'm having AF like cramps though... just light cramping, nothing as strong as true AF cramps. So that does have me worried that I'll start spotting later tonight.


----------



## greenarcher

Af cramps are common early pregnancy. Don't think anything of it


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green! I really hope you're right!

The cramps aren't really like AF cramps which can be pretty intense... This is pretty mild, its like my skin is being rubbed over and over again in the same spot... just inside. Super weird!

5:30PM, no spotting yet! I'm probably going to continue to check hourly LOL


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Before I got my bfp on Thursday I was having those mild weird crampy twinges too which now that I think about it wasn't normal for me. So it can definitely be a symptom for what it's worth. Fxd for you belle!!


----------



## BelleNuit

It's good to hear that puppy! For what it's worth I had the cramps for a few hours and now it seems to have stopped

Still no spotting. But now I'm wondering if maybe I didn't O until CD 15 and that maybe I'm only 10 dpo. I just don't want to get my hopes up and then be disappointed again. My body seems to find a way to troll me every TWW


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Awww. The tww is a bitch that's for sure. After hearing all these women's stories of blighted ovums, CPS, and miscarriages I'm anxious for my first scan already. Anxiety like the kind you feel during the tww but different. I just want everything to be okay.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Keeping everything crossed for you belle!


----------



## blakesmummy09

13dpo here so I must of ovulated later than I though so I'm pretty much out with the timing this month but after all the spotting this months not been a great one from the start x


----------



## Aphy

Fx for you Belle, I hope AF stays far far away and that she hasn't shown up yet for a very good reason ;)


----------



## hopefullys

See what happens belle - I used to get fooled every month with symptoms so you can never tel its terrible! Just wait n see I guess, hope its a good result! 
Blakes when is your AF due? X


----------



## BelleNuit

Blakes, I'm also wondering if I O'd a little later than FF pinpointed. BUT, when I adjust my temps around it either keeps the crosshairs the same, or moves them to CD 16 (I have NEVER O'd that late, and CD 16 just doesn't look right to me). So I'm starting to think that maybe I really am 13 dpo... it would be incredible if I was because I'm still not spotting. I just don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed yet again (How does my body find a way to troll me EVERY SINGLE CYCLE???). 

Thanks for the good luck wishes uni, aphy and hopefuls!

I'm still keeping my FX for you Blakes!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af would of been due 2 days ago if I ov at cd16 as normal but I got a line on opk but not positive plus don't feel any different what so ever x


----------



## BelleNuit

Are you getting any of your usual TWW symptoms blakes?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Gona be watching you 2 very closely over the next few days! Good luck!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Uni! Its nice to know you're keeping an eye on us :)


----------



## hopefullys

Yes n me too I keep looking in hoping for news! Was glad t see yours too unicorn! X


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks hopeful! I'm hoping blakes and I will have some good news to share soon!! FX


----------



## BelleNuit

Did another spotting check. Cm is ever so slightly tinged brown. Very very faint. It's enough to make me think I'm out though. I'll check again in a few hours. I think maybe I O'd a little later after all and my body is trolling me again.

And of course it shows up right after I buy a HPT. Won't test tomorrow if spotting picks up.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Fx it doesn't pick up belle!


----------



## BelleNuit

Spotting is heavier. CM is now red tinged :( Pretty sure this means I'm out. I don't know how to keep doing this anymore.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh belle :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. You've been having tests don't this cycle though haven't you? Hopefully they will give you some answers. Now you're in with the docs you'll get some help. :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks uni. My first appt is on Wednesday. I hope something constructive comes out of it


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no belle don't give up that chart is still looking strong. 

I've just got creamy cm as normal but it's so hard now to pinpoint when ov happened but I have absolutely no symptoms apart from constantly tired x


----------



## greenarcher

GOD I AM SO SICK OF TTC. I'm so frustrated for all of us! Belle and Blakes and Puma in the other thread! 

I just had to explain to my husband that, no, he really really can't take a bath, as much as he wants to destress. I had to emphasize the fact that it basically kills his sperm for 3 months. We already have 10 more weeks to wait until they recover from last time!! 

This baby shower this weekend will also be host to one of my law school buddies who also had a kid 18 months ago. He's an awesome dad, and the kid is adorable, and they were the main source of my baby fever for the past few years. And surprisingly, he's actually one of the few people that knows we're trying to have a kid. My guess is he's going to assume I'm pregnant too. I really hope he's bright enough not to say anything at someone else's baby shower.

/rant. Sorry ladies.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I can relate 100% to everything you just wrote. I am SO OVER IT already. I don't know how it's possible that we can all do everything right month after month and NOTHING EVER HAPPENS!? It makes no sense. 

I also had to explain to my husband again that he couldn't have a bath. It sucks for them! One night he had a bath before I could get there! :dohh: luckily he kept the water fairly neutral. I feel your pain with that one!

I hope your friend has the decency not to say anything at a baby shower. Baby showers are hard enough as it is! 7 of my cousins are pregnant right now. I'm going to be boycotting a lot of showers in the near future.


----------



## BelleNuit

Went to get my blood work and ultrasound results from the walk in clinic so that I can take them with me to the fertility appointment. 

They found no cysts, all hormones are within normal ranges and ratios (FSH was slightly elevated in FP, it was 7.5, under 7 is normal), estrogen was at the lower range of normal. Only thing that might be a borderline result is my lining. It was only 5mm around the time of ovulation. Apparently less than 5mm can make implantation difficult. Now I have to research how to improve lining. Maybe the RE will have a better idea on Wednesday.


And my spotting stopped!!!! Still having cramping though so not feeling too confident. TMI warning------My spotting was only a very very little amount of brown tinge to the cm... you only noticed it upon drying off on TP. Will be testing tomorrow, DH will watch the test with me.


----------



## Aphy

Oh Belle, you have no idea how much I'm wishing your test comes back positive! Good luck!


----------



## hopefullys

Oh good luck belle! Now your getting everything checked it might happen like it did me! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I could actually cry, the year mark will be here Monday and then I'm classed as LTTC, I just rang the gp and basically they want a gtt from me because I had diabetes both pregnancies and family history but it's their whole practices policy to not do anything and I can't change to another practice because I can't drive to get them. I thought I'd be holding a baby by now or at least pregnant and it's just not happening. We are halfway towards our stop mark now and in really struggling with it all. The one thing I desperately want isn't happening and no one seems to be prepared to help in anyway x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've just done my first post on LTTC :cry:


----------



## jalilma

blakes... I just wanted to let you know I haven't posted on this thread for months.... But I do check in on you frequently. I keeping hoping I'll see that you got your bfp.... Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so sorry love. Hang in there! Don't give up!

What is gtt?


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm sorry blakes, it's so crap :hugs: I cannot believe they have a policy like that. You'll pass your test soon, have you another one booked? Then you can change practices to one that isn't so flippin cruel. :hugs:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww Jennifer congratulations on your little one it's been way too long hope you and baby are well. 

I have my next driving test in two days so I really need to drive to hopefully be able to change the gp as they are useless with my sons medication too x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Blake's, I honestly can't believe they won't do anything after a year. That's plain negligence.


My test was negative, but I'm not too surprised. I suspect that I O'd 2 days later so I'm only 12 dpo.

My lining was only 5 mm at CD 15, I know it continues to grow during the LP, but I think this could be my problem. Maybe its only getting to a borderline range, especially on those cycles where I O early. I'll ask the doc about it tomorrow.


----------



## Aphy

Blakes,soon you going to have your license then you can move to a new doc who is medically more sound in the head! I have never in my life heard of such shocking business practice! Specially with something as emotional as ttc. Fx for your test! Once you have that it's one less thing to worry about! Vent as much as you want,we are all here to listen and support in whichever way we can xxx


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh blakes focus on passing your test n get onto changing doctors cos that is shocking how they wont help u look into fertility after a year x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I'd go insane without you lot, I cannot wait to pass and be able to take the kids out and hopefully get some answers x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I defiantly must of ovulated late this month as I'm currently 15dpo if I ovulated at cd16 x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes haven't u tested yet? Isn't your AF overdue? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes bfn yesterday but I think to previous messages I ov around our wedding anniversary which means I'm 10dpo so I'm really not sure especially with the constant spotting what's going on this cycle and we've only bd once because I've had a horrendous cold and hayfever extremely badly at the moment &#128542; X


----------



## hopefullys

Aw well nevermind n don't beat yourself up about it I'm sure it will happen on the right month for u x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry Blake's. The end of my cycle has been super frustrating too. Very very minimal spotting (mostly in cm), my cervix is SORE (think I have cervitis). My my second calculation for AF being due, it should be tomorrow. I'll take another test tomorrow I think so that I'm not wondering all day. Tuesdays test was a BFN


----------



## blakesmummy09

See I didn't have a lot of hope from the moment that spotting lasted two weeks. I've got my next driving test tomorrow so ideally I need to be driving before any bfp because I get Gd so early on and hubby can't get all the appointments off this time x


----------



## Aphy

Good luck with the test Blakes! You know your stuff so give it your best!

Somethings happening my side...I noticed my temp dip yesterday which I raised an eyebrow at but thought it could be anything. Then last night when I went to bed I had some spotting which is totally gone now,and then I woke up to a huge temp spike! I know the spotting could be 1 of 4 things: implantation bleeding; spotting that I some cycles get for 4-5 days before AF; AF coming early; or my urine is dyed from the dried cranberries I had eaten ( least likely option cause I have had them almost every day for over a month without it doing this)

Fx it's the first one!!! I can't help but feel excited but trying really hard to not get too ahead of myself

Edit: I just remembered we had beetroot tagliatelle pasta last night so that could also explain the colour &#128532; I was getting ahead of myself I think &#128546;


----------



## blakesmummy09

Failed my test again &#128553; I was put in a completely different car to what I've been used to so kept stalling it etc and really struggled with it x


----------



## Aphy

:hugs: Blake!

Why did they give you a different car? I don't think that was fair!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Because my instructor is in hospital having a foot operation but the trouble is with that car I could pull away just on the clutch and then use gas where as this one I need gas before I release the clutch like my car so I really struggled with it x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hope you girls don't mind me popping in but I wanted to let you know that I had scare. Sporting and cramping again. Just horrible. To cut a long story short, I had a scan yesterday and we saw baby and its little heart beating away!! I can't believe it. We were so scared it had happened again. I cannot tell you how amazing it was to see that after seeing a big old empty sac last time. We're still proceeding with caution though, it's still early, but thank god, we're off to a good start this time.

I'm still checking in on you girlies everyday. Blakes - sorry about your test. It's crap. Think I told you I failed twice and I cried each time!! It does seem pretty unfair to give you a different car though. When you're a new driver that's a nightmare! Keep going at it, you will pass and I bet it'll be with flying colours. Xx


----------



## JellyBaby36

Aw congrats Mrs uni, I must've missed ur announcement, what lovely news to wake up to, &#128516; glad all is well xxxx


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww uni I'm glad everything's ok, I had a huge amount of bleeding with DD the day before my 12 week scan and was absolutely convinced I was miscarrying the relief to see them on the screen is amazing isn't it x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh belle I've just seen your chart I'm really sorry the witch got you again I really thought this was going to be it :hugs: x


----------



## blakesmummy09

So cd 33 here the longest cycle I've had since ttc and no sign of af arriving. I'm between 13-18dpo so most certainly late but don't feel pregnant at all so I'm thinking an annovary cycle, probably caused by all the stress from driving tests etc. 
I just want to have either a bfp or af now but I haven't tested for ages I will in a few more days if af doesn't turn up just to check that I'm not pregnant x


----------



## BelleNuit

Uni, what a relief!! I hope everything else processes as it should for you!

Thanks Blake's. AF showed and I had a mini meltdown yesterday. Got home and DH and I started doing whiskey shots while exacting our vengeance on his punching bag. It felt great. Hands are bruised today though. Stupid gloves didn't do much.


----------



## Aphy

Belle,I cannot imagine a better way of venting! I love that you guys did that together!


----------



## BelleNuit

It was pretty cathartic Aphy and may very well become an AF ritual.


----------



## Aphy

Hmmm,now where can I find a punching bag? 

I'm starting to feel a bit crampy and bloated so really think AF is around the corner


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Aphy, I hope she stays away from you!

We bought our bag online used, from kijiji. You may have some luck that way! They're fairly expensive new. It was a great workout. My arms are killing me lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

So bfn here and cd34 I'm between 14-19dpo so I can definitely say this cycle is annovary now. I don't know what happens next as I presume because I haven't ovulated that af isn't going to arrive x


----------



## Aphy

Another BFN here too and still spotting (day4 now) &#128532;


----------



## hopefullys

Carry on as normal then blakes, have u tried a ovulation test? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes done one today it was completely stark white where as cd21 I had a line but not positive so I'm really confused on wether I will eventually ovulate or just had a bleed and then ovulate x


----------



## BelleNuit

I really hope you aren't having a long anovulatory cycle blakes :hugs: This process blows!


----------



## BelleNuit

I need to let you know that I have to take a break from BnB for my own mental well-being. My life has become so out of balance. TTC is ALL I think about. Its the first thing I think of when I wake up in the morning, its what I think about during every spare moment of the day, its the last thing I think about before going to bed, and its what I dream about all night long. Unfortunately BnB is just furthering that obsession for me. 

I just need to let it go for awhile. I'll still check in on you every now and then because I consider you my TTC friends! So don't consider this a goodbye, consider it a see ya later :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh Hun that's why we've changed to ntnp for a while to help the process, fingers crossed not too soon you come back with that bold bfp. I wish you all the luck and babydust in the world x


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes keep BD just incase the same thing happened to my friend n she thought she wasn't ovulating n she still caught on so I would defo keep having bd every few days so u r covered x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af arrived yesterday at last. Glad to be cd1 again x


----------



## Aphy

Sorry that AF got you Blakes, but at least now you can move to next cycle instead of waiting in limbo. :hugs:


----------



## hopefullys

Nevermind blakes, start afresh now. Try relax n have lots of bd but try make it fun cos it gets so monotonous otherwise! X


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: no more limbo! This is a good thing! FX for next month.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes - sorry af arrived but like you say, at least you know where you are in your cycle now. Hope you manage to relax a bit this cycle too. Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I'm definitely more relaxed now it's here. We've got my daughters birthday next month and some other things planned so that will keep me busy x


----------



## hopefullys

Hey girls any updates? Unicorn how are you feeling? I'm 33 weeks now n like a whale already! Having growth scans as my belly is measuring a bit bigger! I'm having a section at 39 so just 6 to go! X


----------



## greenarcher

15 dpo, 2 days late, and still testing bfn. Now wondering if I oved this month. Very stressed lately so that could be delaying things. 

Ugh


----------



## hopefullys

Try not to stress green, that dame af trying to trick you I used to hate that! Keep BD cos u never know when your actually going to ovulate u could ovulate anytime. I'm sure you will get that bfp soon x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Green - sorry af is messing you about. I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon.

Hopefullys - wow! I know I always say this but I can't believe how quickly it's gone! 6 weeks, eeeek! when are you finishing work?

Blakes & belle - hope you're both doing ok with your relaxed cycles. Thinking of you both. Xxx

AFM - I had another private scan at 8 weeks and bubs had grown to 1.6cm - three times bigger than 10 days before! (Pics in my journal if you want to see) Mental. No wonder I'm so tired. Other than needing to sleep at 2/3pm everyday, having massive sore bbs and being able to smell everything (which is really annoying!) I don't really have many other symptoms. Also got my booking in appointment tomorrow.


----------



## hopefullys

That's great unicorn I'm so pleased for you n u will be at that 12 week scan before we know it its already flying! 
Ive been off work on leave but going in next week and the next n then finishing. I only work 2 days a week so hoping I can manage them as I'm struggling to walk for long n so knackered all the time. Ive had an awful virus for a week with a nasty cough so not feeling the best atm! Cant wait for baby now! X


----------



## greenarcher

Wow 8 weeks already! That's nuts! 

Good grief you're getting close hopefullys!

Blakes - it seems I've caught your anov bug. I'm on CD 32, 16 DPO and BFN yesterday. 

I guess I'll start taking OPKs again? How does this work? I'm so confused....


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no sorry green it's quite contagious.

I'm on cd11 and af didn't last long as I suspected, last night I had awful pains in my ovaries and back to the point I was feeling like I was going to either faint or be sick. These are the same pains I used to get when I first came of bc but I haven't had them for months. Got a line on an opk yesterday but today it was fainter so haven't ovulated so if it happens again next month I'm going to go down to the doctors about it and see what's going on x


----------



## greenarcher

Are they ovulation pains? Like the kind of O pains you got fresh off BC? 

Is it possible you missed your surge? CD 11 is still early, so maybe you're still gearing up?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm really not sure they do seem like it but I normally ovulate 16-19 so it's way too early for anything. We luckily had bd the day before but there was no way it was happening with those pains it was awful x


----------



## blakesmummy09

How are we getting on girls, I have no clue as to where ovulation is this month or if it's happened at all lol x


----------



## greenarcher

Finally started af today. I think I'll test daily with opks since this cycle was a little wonky starting at 7 dpo. 

No o pains yetblakes? You temping or anything?


----------



## blakesmummy09

No I had o pains at cd10 and a line that would be a day or two before postive and then it went the next day but I haven't done any since as didn't want to add stress and have another annovary cycle again x


----------



## greenarcher

Aw :hugs: I'm so sorry all this has you stressed. Is your oh the father of your other kids?


----------



## blakesmummy09

To one yes the other isn't his, it's all the driving tests and school starting etc that I think doesn't help lol x


----------



## greenarcher

Okay good, at least you know you two have made this happen before :) driving test stress is probably worse than ttc stress! I hope you're focusing only on one at a time!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Of course lol the ttc isn't as bigger worry as if used to be anymore if it doesn't ever happen then it wasn't ment to be but I've got two beautiful children already x


----------



## greenarcher

That's good to hear. So when is your next driving test?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ummm an hour ago and I passed!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey! Well done blakes! Must be such a relief! X


----------



## greenarcher

:dance: 

HELLS YEA! Congrats!!

Back to making babies ;)


----------



## hopefullys

Congrats blakes that's fab! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls that's one stress taken care of so I'm hoping that now it's done the baby might make an appearance, I think today is ovulation day possibly too &#128522; X


----------



## hopefullys

Get on it blakes lots of BD! X


----------



## Aphy

Excellent timing Blakes! Congrats! Let's hope in 2 weeks we celebrating more than just your drivers!


----------



## BelleNuit

Congratulations!!! Very exciting Blake's!


----------



## blakesmummy09

hey girls update here im cd21 and cervix is very low and got some red spotting, i dont normally ovulate till 16-19 but had that line at cd10 which would be a day or so away from a positive which would mean about cd12ish ovulation which would put me at 9dpo, is this possibly implantation or would you say af a week early? i remember having implantation bleeding with my son and thinking it was the start of af x


----------



## hopefullys

Hope its implantation blakes, ive never had ib so not sure. try a first response in few days n see! Fingers crossed for u! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm really not sure if it's af or not there's quite a bit when I wipe but then only a tiny bit on the pad which is brown x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Good luck blakes! Really hope it's implantation. X


----------



## blakesmummy09

It's af and a painful one at that. God knows what's going on with my body as its all over the place x


----------



## mrs unicorn

:hugs: I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefullys

Aww no! Really think they need to look at what's going on blakes don't they, hope you can get some answers x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's sorry AF got you. Got me again too. I'm on cycle 13 now, onwards and upwards. 

Wanted to update we got the results of DHs SA and it's pretty excellent

166.5 million per ml
588 million total count
70&#8453; progressive motility
10&#8453; morphology 

Doing the math there are probably a billion swimmers up there every cycle, and nothing yet! Makes no sense! All of my testing has been normal so far too. Only flag so far is lining might be too thin. But the doc didn't sound concerned at all and only agreed to repeat the ultrasound because I was worried. So now just waiting for HSG and a second ultrasound. On the wait list for the HSG. I don't think they'll find anything wrong with us. Makes no sense


----------



## greenarcher

So sorry to hear AF came, Blakes and Belle. Onwards and upwards indeed

Great results! I definitely want to know how the results of your lining testing go. Please keep us posted! 

Best of luck <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Got a call back from the fertility clinic. They are in business for the HSG and it will be booked for my October cycle. Just supposed to call them on the first day of my cycle. Will cost 250. Not terrible I suppose. Next cycle will be my 14th cycle, so I feel like that is a fair enough time to have an HSG done.


----------



## Aphy

Excellent news Belle! Hope time flies xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle - good to hear from you. So glad that the testing isn't showing anything terrible, although I'm sure it's really frustrating and you just want an answer. Not long to wait till the hsg now, you have definitely waited long enough!


----------



## hopefullys

How you feeling unicorn? Cant believe your coming upto 12 weeks already! I'm 35 now n just got my date for c section in 4 weeks time eeeeek! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks hopefullys, it can't come soon enough! Got my dating scan on the 29th when I'll be 13 weeks - they like to make us wait don't they?! Had a scan at weekend and bubba is looking more like a bubba now, we even heard the heartbeat! Ms seems to be going now too, been feeling good so far this week.

4 weeks!!! So exciting! It really doesn't feel that long ago that you got that bfp! Have you finished work yet?


----------



## greenarcher

So happy for both of you! Time really has flown (have I really been TTC for 6 months?!), but for some reason, the TWW still seems forever long.


----------



## BelleNuit

Congratulations uni :) I hope these next few weeks fly by till your next scan!

Green, I know exactly what you mean. I keep wondering how the hell I'm on my 13th cycle already LOL. Time seems to have flown by for me (short cycles will do that). I am in shock that we are coming up to one year. Hopefully that just means that we'll conceive any cycle now.


----------



## hopefullys

Well I will keep on checking on here til all of u have those bfps! Took us just over a year so just give it time girls.
Unicorn see I bet you can relax n enjoy it now spesh when you have heard the heartbeat too! Update us with your next scan, r u going to find out? 
Yeh I finished work a few weeks ago. I was supposed to finish tomorrow but had to finish early as ive not been well with a nasty virus n been struggling to breathe with mucus it's been awful. Still not gone but getting slowly I just can't do a lot n my bump is huge! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you girls. I will also be checking in on you all until you get those bfps. Like you both say, hopefully now it should happen sometime soon. Kmfx for you all.

Hopefullys, I don't think we are going to find out. I kind of want to but DH really doesn't, so we probably won't. I guess not knowing will add to the excitement and anticipation of the day! Make sure you update us too (when you can) and I hope you get better soon. Xx


----------



## greenarcher

Ah that's so exciting! I have friends that did it both ways (one waited until birth, one gave a sealed envelope to a friend and had her bake a blue or pink cake). The cake video was adorable! And my friend who waited to find out didn't regret it one bit.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey girls glad you are all doing well, af is still here which really sucks and means I'm on cycle 15 now &#128546;. Surely my times got to be soon now. Everyone seems to be pregnant around me right now and it's really hard at the moment. The fact that my cycles are all over the place isn't helping as its making me feel worse x


----------



## blakesmummy09

So af stopped last night on and it should of technically started today so god knows what happened with that. How are you all doing? x


----------



## BelleNuit

I had an annoying AF this cycle too blakes. Spotting before, 2 days of AF, and spotting after. UGH. So friggen sick of spotting. 2 days of AF can't be normal, and that's what happened last cycle too. Maybe acupuncture will help. 

I feel like there is a problem (obviously there is, we are on cycle 13), but no one knows what it is and so we won't be able to overcome it without expensive interventions (IUI, IVF, etc.). Last cycle I felt like "whats the point" and I feel that way even more strongly this cycle. Month after month it feels like a wasted effort. DH gets his hopes up every time. I don't anymore. Last cycle during the TWW I had a glass of wine (one glass of wine) and he gave me THE LOOK that said "you shouldn't be doing that." Month after month he thinks there's a baby. He hasn't figured out yet that there is NEVER a baby. It doesn't matter what we do or don't do. There is never a baby. 

This thread couldn't be more aptly named for me today. I'm CD 5 and I already feel out. FML. Every cycle I feel angrier and more depressed.


----------



## Aphy

Ai Belle,what you feeling describes me so well too! A person can't be blamed for getting despondent after a while. But then again,the alternative is to just give up and stop ttc which means all the suffering this past year or so would have been for nothing. When you get your sticky bean,imagine how special it will be and how you can tell him/her one day how hard you fought to get them! I know it doesn't help right now though &#128532; :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope we both get our sticky beans soon Aphy :hugs: TTC is SO hard


----------



## blakesmummy09

Belle I totally hear you! Af was really late last month with all that spotting and a week early this month so maybe it's trying to correct itself :shrug:

I've given up with the hope of thinking I might be pregnant each month and knowing I'm not each month too hence why I gave up all the temps etc. we don't really discuss the future as having another child anymore either as I don't feel like it's going to actually happen in the timescale we have anymore. 

My friends have said don't stop next year but even though they know my son and his difficulties they truly don't understand what it's like day to day and the impact it will have to the youngest if we have too much of an age gap as puberty will make things worse. 

I've got my head round the idea that no baby isn't the end of the world for our family as we already have the two we have but I no longer sit browsing baby clothes etc anymore and buying outfits (I already have 6!) 

Ttc by far is the hardest thing I've ever had to do and I don't really discuss any of it with the hubby apart from the car changes but now we have planned all our things with the caravan etc working around the car we already have as there's no need for a bigger one unless I magically got that bfp but tbh I can't actually see that becoming a reality anymore x


----------



## greenarcher

Screw wonky cycles! Can't my body at least cooperate, even if my baby isnt?? 

Cd 12 here. O sometime this week. Bought ttc lube and a lily cup to try something new. Starting today, I'm going to add lube before and after bd, and also add some to the cup before inserting afterwards. I don't get ewcm, so I'm hoping the ttc stuff will substitute.


----------



## hopefullys

Preseed worked for us girls! I know it's a bit messy but the 1 month we used it after a year of trying n it worked x


----------



## BelleNuit

I've been using pre-seed for almost 6 months and it hasn't helped us. BUT that's likely because our problem isn't with the swimmers! It's definitely helpful for a lot of other couples, and I hope it's the thing that makes a difference for you!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi girls...misery loves company. I'm feeling pretty miserable today myself. Been moping and crying all day. I'm 9dpo and BFNs. DH keeps saying every month "you're pregnant" and I'm just not. He finally agreed to go see his doctor and request a SA even though my doc doesn't think it's necessary as he already has 2 children...but that was 12/14 years ago. All my tests have come out good/perfect. Only thing I haven't done is an HSG...doc wants to wait until I try clomid for a couple months because she said it is painful and the fact that I had a CP indicates I have at least 1 tube open. I know many of you have been trying much longer and I can only imagine your frustration and pain. Half a year of failed cycle after failed cycle and I feel like I hate my life.

I tried preseed for a few months too but after getting a UTI last cycle don't want to mess with it anymore.


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome Ask. TTC can definitely be a miserable experience at times.

I remember feeling really upset around the 6 month TTC mark. Every month since has been harder and harder. The few days before AF and AF itself being the worst. It's like I go through an interrupted grieving process every month. Interrupted because my hopes always go up again around the time of ovulation.

I agree your DH could definitely benefit from an SA. Mine had one done and it came back perfectly, which was reassuring. Only issue is his pH is a little high. I want to talk to the doc about that. Will be having my HSG next cycle (#14). Hoping this cycle will be the lucky one for us. Started acupuncture today and felt so well supported by the acupuncturist. She agreed that it sounds like my lining is on the thin side, so hopefully the acupuncture will help with that


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Belle. It's nice to have others who understand. You're right that the days just before AF are the hardest. 

Glad to hear the acupuncture is going well! Keep us posted! I do believe we will all get our babies eventually...hopefully soon!


----------



## blakesmummy09

So do I joy we need another bfp on the thread x


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope you're right Ask. I'm on a couple different chat groups and it feels like there are a bunch of us ladies who have been waiting an awfully long time. 

Back when I first started trying a bunch of my cousins started announcing their pregnancies. The first of the births started today. Like 7-8 of my cousins are pregnant right now (I honestly can't keep track). Guess I'll be hiding a lot of baby pictures/posts on facebook over the next few months. 

Mid cycle I usually feel pretty apathetic about the whole thing. Around the time when AF starts to show I get super angry. 

I know life is unfair. But I also know that DH and I are young with nothing wrong with us (all the testing has come back normal). We should be pregnant or holding our baby right now. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I really hope it happens for you soon belle, I'm around ovulation time now but waiting to see if af comes early again fingers crossed it doesn't. I have already made plans now as to what I'd do with the baby clothes if the bfp doesn't come and I don't feel so bad about if it doesn't anymore and come to accept it as such &#9786;&#65039;. I'm still crossing my fingers but if it doesn't happen I know it's okay too x


----------



## hopefullys

I keep checking in girls for an update n cant believe there's no more bfps yet! R u getting plenty of BD in? I'm 37 weeks n having a caesarean 2 weeks today! Cant wait cos I'm really struggling now! 
Unicorn how you doing? X


----------



## greenarcher

Blake's do you use opks? Give the clothes to a relative and forget about them. Then they'll give them back during your baby shower :)

Belle - I feel so hard for you. And I'm almost certain I'm going to go down the same path. That or my oh is going to have his own fertility issues. My home SA kit arrives tomorrow. I hope we get good news


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nope no opks anymore I used to but I got too stressed out about seeing that second bold line x


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I hope your SA gives you good news! Just keep in mind count is only part of the picture! If you do end up trying for quite a bit longer he'll still need a formal SA (so he's not off the hook!). We did an at home test too and it definitely alleviated some of our concerns earlier on. 

Hopefullys thats very exciting that you are almost due. Those 9 months seemed to go by quick. 

Blakes it sounds like NTNP is working well for you. You aren't closing the door completely on having a 3rd, but you aren't losing more of your life hoping for one. I feel like I'm starting to reach that point to. 13 cycles in, its time to start living my life again and forget about TTC (as much as I can while still TTC lol). I have really altered my plans and changed my decisions around on the thought that I could be pregnant at any given month. I have to stop doing that.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Girls I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Belle - so if all your testing came back ok, how have they left it? Have you discussed IUI or anything like that? Or is that not something you want to do?

Green - good luck with the testing at home. Really hope you don't end up having to have all the tests done and that bfp shows up soon.

Blakes - you are sounding so much better than I've heard you in months! I definitely think NTNP sounds like it's working for you. I'm sorry you haven't had that bfp yet but if you can carry on enjoying life whilst NTNP that's the best place to be.

Hopefullys - wow 2 weeks to go!! Good luck! Let us know when baby arrives - when you can of course!

I'm good thanks, almost 13 weeks! Cannot believe it. I'm starting to enjoy it now especially since getting my Doppler. I know some people think they're a bad idea but after a mc they are a god send. It takes away those horrible creeping anxieties. Also, I've got my dating scan on Thursday. Cannot wait! Then we can finally tell everyone.


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn that's great I can't believe you are 12 weeks already! Let us know how your scan goes! I have a Doppler was brilliant for those first 5 months I used it as n when I wanted n was very reassuring so I wouldn't say they was a bad idea at all n my daughter loved to hear her heartbeat! I had the sonoline b one its marvellous! Haven't used it in a long while now as I feel this little madam wriggling n kicking me all the time! Shes just been kicking me in the ribs lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I feel so much better about it. I've had period type aching for the past two days so I presume it's ovulation but it's nice not to feel pressured into bd certain days we are bd when we want to and if I catch that egg great but if I don't it doesn't matter &#9786;&#65039; It's taken me a year to get to this stage but now I'm not stressing about ttc I'm actually enjoying life more.

Good luck for your section hopeful can't believe how quick it's flown by. 

We will get another bfp in the group soon girls I can feel it!


----------



## hopefullys

Yes blakes I'm sure u wont be long now I'm looking out for it! It will most probably happen right when you least expect it! X


----------



## BelleNuit

Very exciting that you are almost at the stage if telling people! Time never seems to slow.

Uni I still have to have the HSG done, they are going to do that next cycle and then repeat the ultrasound to measure lining as I requested. After that we'll talk treatment options. Fertility treatments are a tough pill to swallow, I'm not quite ready for that yet. although I'm getting there


----------



## blakesmummy09

So I'm now sitting in bed with a hot water bottle and had painkillers again because I've got the really bad pains. I know it's roughly ovulation but surely this isn't right nearly every month to be like this? x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's I have never had pain like that with ovulation. I think you need to get that checked! Maybe they will listen if you explain the pain you're in


----------



## hopefullys

Yeh blakes could be something going on there which would explain why no bfp yet, defo see a doc n lay it on n try get looked at x


----------



## Aphy

Blakes, since I started the Clomid, my periods have also been that painful. I put it down to maybe I wasn't ovulating before due to the PCOS and now I am. It's horrible so I definitely feel your pain! I would suggest you speak to your gynae as very painful periods can also be a symptom of endometriosis


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's girls I've got an appointment on Friday, it's either going to be mittelschmerz and something more behind it but I will feel better once it's checked out as it's so painful to go through every month x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Glad you are getting it checked blakes. Don't let them fob you off with 'it's normal to feel ovulation' it is but it shouldn't be painful. I could normally feel things for a few days, at worst it was a sharp stabbing but it only lasted a few seconds on and off. It wasn't painful cramps. Plus, you were saying your cycles have been off for a few months too so fx they look into it. Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Mrs I really hope they do as I can't keep having this every month as it's making it difficult to look after my daughter whilst I have them because I can barely walk x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blakes thats definitely not normal. Glad you are going to get it checked out!


----------



## greenarcher

Yeesh, amen. Please let us know what happens Friday. 

Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## blakesmummy09

My pains haven't completely gone they've turned in dull period pains which I never get straight from ovulation so it's really weird but hopefully a good thing maybe x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Right girls went to the doctor yesterday and they said it's normal. Some people have no pains but some have them like me and unfortunately apart from painkillers there is nothing I can do about it. She said the fact I'm having periods shows I'm ovulating and that because me and my husband already have one together we are deemed perfectly fine. I told her I've stopped the opks etc and she said stress is the biggest factor that causes people not to conceive so said to relax and just be normal x


----------



## hopefullys

Right but aren't you having really short irregular cycles? Just because you have periods doesn't mean you are fully fertile! X


----------



## Aphy

I also disagree with them saying that periods mean you are ovulating! I got my period every month only to find out I wasn't ovulating... but I do agree about the relaxing part. I think we all put ourselves under so much pressure when ttc


----------



## blakesmummy09

No just last month which she said was normal, my love of 11-12 days she said was fine for implantation. I know my annovary cycle I still had a period but luckily I know I ovulate because of the bbt I used to do x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's it sounds like they are sweeping you under the rug. Just because you have children now doesn't mean that things haven't changed for you reproductively. I had a doctor (who was an infertility patient herself) tell me that I would need to become a strong advocate for myself to navigate this system. I think you need to do the same. You need to demand some answers, don't take "no it's normal" for an answer. It's not normal, 15 cycles TTC is not normal, and they need to do their due diligence


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I'm going to go down the route of changing doctors to see how I get on that way x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes I say the same blakes they r fobbing u off. What's the harm in them sending you for an ultrasound scan to see what's going on like they did me your not asking the earth! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I know apparently she said it would be a waste of money doing anything seeing as I have two children and have periods x


----------



## BelleNuit

I assume it's a public health care system? I'm inclined to agree someone with no children should be prioritized differently. But that doesn't mean you aren't deserving of medical care either. 

I guess you're in a tough place, you'll have to choose between persevering for the 3rd child, or letting go and loving your family as it is. I don't envy that choice! If we get to a point where we'll have to accept a life with no children I don't know how we will do it.


----------



## hopefullys

Well I had already had my daughter n they still did bloods n scans x


----------



## blakesmummy09

See it won't be as hard for us because we have already decided our stopping month as such but it nothing has happened by then at least we can say we tried &#9786;&#65039; I'm very blessed to already have my wonderful children I do have and whatever happens is meant to be x


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm glad you've seemed to have found some peace with it all Blakes. I'm still hoping it happens for you :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thankyou I've got a feeling it won't hence why I've learned to accept it now so it's easier in the long run x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh blakes I'm so sorry about that doctor, I'm shocked really! I can't believe they would say that - that it would be a waste of money!! But like belle was saying, it does sound like you have found some peace with it all. I'm sad for you but glad that you aren't feeling too bad about it. Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

So 8dpo and the period pains have started again and aching in my right ovary too, hoping that there might be something happening x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Stopped this morning but last night it felt like someone was digging their elbow into my right side and my leg ended up feeling numb too x


----------



## greenarcher

Those are certainly odd symptoms!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Hi everyone i havent been on this thread in awhile. Glad to see some pregnancies and the fighters still going for it. Im a weakling which is why I can't tolerate active ttc for longer than a few months. Now everyone is telling m to have a baby so im back.


----------



## BelleNuit

I don't blame you for taking a break every now and then. TTC is sure exhausting. I see you have been trying for quite a long time, have you seen your doc for any testing?


----------



## hopefullys

Hi girls, unicorn how you feeling now? What due date have you got? Blakes I still think it will happen at some point so fingers crossed for u! 
I'm 38 weeks plus 4 and having my caesarean section on Monday eeeeek! Cant wait to meet her n see what she looks like n get my body back cos the last 2 months have been so hard! X


----------



## BelleNuit

Very exciting hopeful

Started spotting today so just a matter of time before AF shows. On to cycle 14 :(


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed for you belle too, took me like 13 months to conceive until we used preseed x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopefullys that's so exciting!!! Just a few days left! Good luck and I hope it all goes well. Please check back in with us when you can. I love it that we have all kept in touch wherever we are in our journeys.

EDD for me is 9th April! Cannot wait, I hope times flies. I'm feeling pretty good now, still sleeping a lot but no ms anymore and the food aversions are few.

Girls, I'm keeping everything crossed for you all. Belle - will you be having the hsg next cycle then? I really hope it helps, you hear stories of ladies getting their bfps after one, or if not I hope it give you some answers so you can find a solution.


----------



## hopefullys

Unicorn it will fly by n be here before you know it! U got snuggly winter n Christmas to enjoy while preggo now! I will defo keep checking in n let u all know when she is here in getting really excited now n wish it was Monday! Think I will be a bag of nerves Monday morning x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh hopeful I can't believe it's come round so quickly all the best for Monday. 

No symptoms here now so I think it was just a trapped nerve, af I think should be here at the weekend so waiting her arrival x


----------



## BelleNuit

Uni I will likely have to get the HSG between Wednesday and Friday next week. They do them from CD 6-11, but CD 11 is too close to ovulation for me and the other days fall on a weekend. I really hope they can fit me in for next week. But I can't call until AF makes her full arrival. I know she's coming, more red spotting this morning


----------



## greenarcher

Blakes, how many DPO are you?

Uni - how does SECOND TRI feel!?


----------



## blakesmummy09

9/10dpo so next couple of days it will arrive, can tell already because I'm so emotional and got af pains x


----------



## Mamana

7DPO, BFN on Clear Blue +/- test. Am I out?


----------



## BelleNuit

Blakes I'm sorry. AF got me too. I've been drowning my sorrow with wine. Its wonderful to forget about TTC sometimes.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Not at all mamana clear blue is too high hcg for early testing we recommend first response early response (abbreviation on the forum frer) and 7dpo is still early as implantion normally happens 8-9dpo and then 48 hours for the hcg to be picked up on a pregnancy roughly x


----------



## Aphy

Mamana said:


> 7DPO, BFN on Clear Blue +/- test. Am I out?

7dpo is way to early, implantation has likely not even happened yet! You definitely are not out, I would wait until 10dpo earliest to start testing. Fx for you!


----------



## BelleNuit

HSG booked for Wednesday. Pretty nervous!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Good luck belle, what is a hsg? Hope it gives you some answers x


----------



## BelleNuit

Its a test that checks to see if your tubes are open and if there are any abnormalities in the uterus (such as polyps). It can be quite painful if there is any blockage as they try to push the fluid through the blockage to open up the tube. So I'm nervous about that, and nervous they'll find something wrong.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh Hun I'm sure everything will be fine I'll be stalking Wednesday to see how you get one.

Af today or tomorrow and it's not here yet but got nausea tonight x


----------



## BelleNuit

I really hope so Blakes. I'll be sure to pop in and give you an update 

Fx that AF doesn't show for you!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think it will as normal lol. 

Hopeful how are you feeling that tomorrow is your last day before your little one arrives x


----------



## hopefullys

Well I do hope that this month that AF just doesn't arrive blakes! 
I'm getting really nervous now! Cant believe she is going to be here Monday its just surreal! Really hope my section goes ok I'm such a worrier n terrible with nerves! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm sure everything will go well, at least you know what to expect this time instead of doing it for the first time again. Just think it will all be worth it to see her beautiful little face when she meets you for the first time x


----------



## hopefullys

I can't wait for that I wonder what she is going to look like n how much she will weigh cos according to the Xtra growth scans she is on the larger side! X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Good luck for tomorrow hopefullys!!!!


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks girls I will update you once in sorted! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Good luck today hopeful can't wait to hear the news. 

No af here for me yet and I'm now (going off the day of those pains) 14dpo so even if I ovulated the day after those pains I'm late x


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Hello again

Bellenuit. Yes, I have. Basically, I'm supposed to just get my vitamins up before anymore tests. Then I lost my doctor because he decided not to work in my town anymore. 

Now, I'm just going with the flow for the moment. 

I'm 8/9 dpo.... it's like very early AM


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af here for me. On to cycle 16 now x


----------



## greenarcher

Dammit. I'm so sorry Blakes :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry Blake's. I'm right there with you and it sucks. Here for you :hugs:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls as bad as it sounds it doesn't depress me as much as it used to I think because I'm so used to it arriving now. Means I can drink for a little longer though and enjoy my Stilton cheese haha x


----------



## hopefullys

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on to update I had my baby girl Monday morning at 11.10 by caesarean section it was amazing. I was a bag of nerves! She weighed 8.4 lb n is just perfect! We called her Megan Olivia Berry will post a pic x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Aww congratulations hopefullys what a beautiful name, hope the recovery is going well x


----------



## BelleNuit

Congratulations


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks girls x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations hopefullys!! Hope you are recovering well and Megan is settling in well too. Xxxx p.s. I love the name, it would have been on my list but it doesn't sound right with our surname.


----------



## greenarcher

Congrats! Love her name!


----------



## blakesmummy09

So how are we all doing girls? Waiting for o over here but full of cold yet again &#128514; x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear that Blake's! I think I O'd yesterday, but it's possible today is the day. Hard to say when just using OPKs!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nearly positive opk this afternoon and got the ovulation pains starting again so painkillers at the ready lol. Think I'd of had a positive this morning so I'm literally ovulating anytime with the next two days if not at the moment but bd not last night but the night before so fingers crossed for some more bd to catch that egg x


----------



## hopefullys

Get that egg blakes! X


----------



## greenarcher

Woohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Good luck!


----------



## Aphy

Hope you catch the egg Blakes!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Positive opk this morning girls so after those pains I expect I'll ovulate tomorrow rather than the day after so those pains must be my follicle maturing and that's what hurts me so much x


----------



## blakesmummy09

No bd last night as hubby was shattered and he's just done a 10 hour shift and went straight out the door again after something to eat to a beavers meeting so don't think we will get any bd timing this month &#128553; X


----------



## greenarcher

Aww :( sorry to hear. As long as you got one in during that week, you still have a chance.


----------



## hopefullys

Try tonite blakes, just a quick one will do lol
Unicorn I cant believe you be coming upto halfway there already! How exciting! R u showing now? X


----------



## mrs unicorn

You are definitely still in with a chance blakes!! Maybe see if you are both in the mood for it tonight. I'm convinced the day after ov worked for us. xx

Hopefullys - Yep I am deffo showing!! Have been for a while! There's some pics in my journal if you want to see. How are you and Megan doing?


----------



## blakesmummy09

See don't I have from 24-49 hours to ovulate so realistically if I had the positive opk yesterday and the egg lasts 24 hours maybe tonight I'll be able to still catch it? X


----------



## mrs unicorn

yes, it's definitely worth a go! Plus you don't know exactly when you o'd so tonight is good!


----------



## hopefullys

Just do it blakes u still got time! 
We r doing great thanks, I'm recovering well from section n up n about now no pain just reminding myself I cant do any lifting n things yet! I did try post a pic before but it was messing about! Will try again! Your baby be here before u know it! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I really hope it happens soon as yet more people are getting bfps now including a cousin so it's starting to get me down again but I haven't really used opks for so long I feel like a novice again lol x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Arghhhh hubby has fallen asleep! So tempted just to say sod it and stop trying now as it doesn't feel like it's ever going to happen and another month has been wasted with bad timing again :cry: x


----------



## hopefullys

Aww no! Don't give up keep trying but ur hubby needs to put out more! Couldn't you of woken him? I know I would of for a quickie! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

He wouldn't of woke up lol trust me when he's asleep nothing can wake him, now got the creamy cm too so ovulation is definitely over x


----------



## hopefullys

Aww nevermind! Will happen when its meant to be I suppose! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I Hope so, it really upset me last night as I was really hoping it was going to happen but it's been working so hard at the moment and is doing overtime towards xmas too bless him. My cervix wasn't at it's highest on Thursday so I suspect I got my + Wednesday morning and the. Ov'd that evening which may explain the pains possibly. We've got one lot of bd in 3 days before o so maybe we might have a small chance of still conceiving x


----------



## hopefullys

Yes still a chance defo, fingers crossed! It wont let me upload a pic of Megan it freezes eveytime I upload it for some reason! Feels kinda sad now knowing I'm not going to be pregnant again n have anymore! Defo done now ive got my 2 girls n I'm 33 next so getting on now! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

See this is the thing dreading because it will be our last too and knowing this will be our last time makes it more special. We are going to have a 4d scan when the time comes because I never got one with the other two x


----------



## blakesmummy09

So now I'm about 3dpo roughly and I've got period cramps already! They're as strong as they are literally about 4 days before af arrives so maybe I might be early again and have one of those weird cycles x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry Blakes you had such a tough time getting DH to cooperate this cycle!

Whelp, I started spotting and right on time. The last couple cycles its started at 11 dpo right around noon, today was no exception. 

DH and I have been in screaming matches all week (after I caught him smoking weed again when he agreed he'd quit). Today I was finally able to have a calm conversation with him. I explained the plan.... meds in january, IUI in June, IVF in January 2018, and then I explained the risks and the costs of all the procedures. I explained that IUI with injectibles has a higher success rate than IUI with femara, but that the risk of twins or triplets is also higher and that if we had triplets that he would be a full time stay at home parent (I earn over double what he does and have a professional license to maintain so its not an option for me). I also explained what happens with ovarian hyperstimulation and how it can be FATAL. But for whatever reason the fear of triplets seemed to do it for him and he's agreed to quit weed (again) starting now and that we would both renew our efforts for healthy living so that we can put our best foot forward in January when we start meds. 

Cycle 15 here I come :coffee:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh Hun that must be tough I really hope the iui works for you both x


----------



## Aphy

I'm glad you and DH are on the same page now Belle and that he finally grasps the seriousness of the situation. GL!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Belle, I hope your DH is going to make as much effort as you are now. Sounds like the seriousness of it all has probably only just hit home. I'm so glad you have a plan going forward. I hope you manage to relax a little before it all starts in the new year. Xx


----------



## blakesmummy09

I feel so tired at the moment I'm literally yawning all the time even after waking, how's everyone else. Aphy your charts looking fab so far x


----------



## blakesmummy09

6dpo and creamy cm and tired all the time apart from that nothing x


----------



## BelleNuit

Well started CD 1 today. I don't know if I'm going to bother with OPKs this cycle. I O so regularly on the same days and always get great ewcm to give me a heads up beforehand.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh belle I'm sorry I'll be joining you in a few days no doubt x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear that Blake's, I guess you and I will probably be bouncing around this forum for awhile yet


----------



## blakesmummy09

Feels like it doesn't it and it seems to get harder seeing the witch each cycle x


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya so true Blake's. I'm on my last cycle of the year and it sucks. Officially unexplained infertility :/ Never even had a squinter or a chemical. Isn't that sad, I wish I had had a chemical even once because that would mean that I can get pregnant. But I guess to have a chemical you have to test early (which I never have the heart to do) so I guess that's what I get


----------



## blakesmummy09

See I've had I think a squinted this time or maybe it was serious line eye but absolutely nothing else &#128532; I don't understand after having two children why it's suddenly not happening now x


----------



## hopefullys

U done a test blakes?


----------



## blakesmummy09

No not yet I don't have any symptoms what so ever so waiting for af to turn up x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've got period pains very low down and top of my leg one side and my jeans are way too tight to the point I've got red marks haha hope this is something good x


----------



## hopefullys

When r u due on blakes?


----------



## blakesmummy09

In another 4 days I think x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Blake's!


----------



## hopefullys

Yep have you got any tests just incase?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yeah don't worry I've got some but don't think I'm pregnant this month x


----------



## BelleNuit

I hear you Blake's. Sometimes you just know it wasn't the month.


----------



## hopefullys

Hope your wrong! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

I think it's because I've got my children already I keep looking for the same symptoms I had with them x


----------



## hopefullys

Its so hard to tel with symptoms I hardly had any, u not done a test yet? Just for a little peak!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Nah because I'm now from the opk 14dpo so if I have the 12dpo phase I'd of had sex 5 days before ovulation so pretty much it's definitely going to be a bfn anyway don't want to disappoint myself even further x


----------



## BelleNuit

I hear you Blakes, those BFNs hurt more to see than just waiting for AF. I can't take it anymore either and so never test.


----------



## blakesmummy09

And the start of af has arrived x


----------



## greenarcher

Damn, sorry to hear, Blakes.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry to hear that Blakes :(


----------



## blakesmummy09

As bad as it sounds I expect it every month now but at least I've got another 9 months still till august so more time to try x


----------



## blakesmummy09

How are we all doing girls x


----------



## hopefullys

Its bound to happen soon blakes, when the time is right!


----------



## greenarcher

Still in limbo. 

How old are your other two children, Blakes?


----------



## Aphy

Just wanted to let you ladies know I just got my bfp after 13 cycles of trying!


----------



## greenarcher

Congratulations!! How on earth did you do it?


----------



## Aphy

Thanks everyone! Still in shock

No idea what helped this time but possibly having my hcg a week before O helped?even though it came out clear,maybe it really did oil the way this time? Had a BFN at 12dpo so was sure I was out so was waiting for AF to show. She 2 days late today so did the CB digital with weeks estimator and got the "pregnant 1-2"


----------



## Talia12

Soooo happy for you Aphy! Saw you on another thread earlier saying how despondent you felt <3 congrats


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Talia! Yes,was 100% convinced I was out yet again after the 12dpo BFN


----------



## blakesmummy09

My son is 7 and my daughter is 3 green


Congratulations aphy I've been stalking your chart for a few days hoping it would turn into a bfp x


----------



## Aphy

Thank you Blakes :flower: I hope you get your 3rd little miracle very soon!


----------



## hopefullys

No news then girls? 
Unicorn how are you doing? X


----------



## blakesmummy09

No news here lol x


----------



## mrs unicorn

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all is good! We're so happy and so relieved! It's an active little one, even with my anterior placenta I feel baby every day!

Still hoping for some good news from you ladies soon :hugs:


----------



## hopefullys

Fantastic unicorn! Cant believe you had 20 wk scan already its mad how quick its going! Wonder what ur having! X


----------



## BelleNuit

Great news uni :)

I'm in the TWW, about halfway through. Had a little patch of spotting yesterday at 5 dpo. Not sure what to make of it if anything. I never spot mid LP like that.

Otherwise I am as sick as can be, have a horrid cold and laryngitis. Not only can I barely swallow due to my sore throat, but I also can't talk (or at least shouldn't)


----------



## Aphy

I hope you feel better soon Belle! At least you are in the tww and not at O stage cause bd when you feel like crap would be terrible


----------



## BelleNuit

Aphy there is no way I would be able to BD right now! I'd just starfish and let DH take care of that all  that doesn't sound very nice at all lol I guess there are small blessings :) At least I didn't get sick until AFTER the move and the trip to Boston. Its like my body just had enough with it all


----------



## blakesmummy09

Feeling very low today, today is my friends due date and I've been with her on her whole journey, they started ttc a month after us so it's just hitting home a bit how 15 months on I still have no bfp :cry: x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh blakes :hugs: I'm sorry Hun, that must be hard :hugs: Have you looked into changing gps again?


----------



## hopefullys

It will happen blakes I'm sure just need to get lots of BD in! X


----------



## DreamStarr

Im on cycle 3 ttc #1. Still pretty new and trying to get used to the rollercoaster of emotions during 2ww. But now I am at start of new cycle and wondering: is there anything i can do during this phase to increase possibilities of bfp later? Im taking prenatal vitamins but not doing anything else. What are u all doing to help your chances?


----------



## blakesmummy09

No not yet Hun everything's been so manic here at the monent as I'm a beaver leader too and there's so much to organise on the run up to xmas. I think I'll ovulate around xmas too so might give me a better chance because it won't be thinking about it x


----------



## BelleNuit

You know Blakes maybe not thinking about it will be just the trick for you. 

I'm sitting at 10 dpo here. Today would be the earliest that I would see any spotting. I'm feeling a little hopeful this cycle even though I probably shouldn't be because I've been as sick as can be. 

I had a bit of spotting at 5 dpo which I keep hoping was IB, even though I know 5 dpo is too early for implantation. TMI----------- I'm also quite constipated which I've read is common for early pregnancy as digestion slows down. And I am "never" constipated, so that has my hopes up too (so ridiculous!). I'm also not experiencing any of my typical PMS symptoms, no acne, not moody, bbs don't hurt. 

I really hope I'm not in for a big let down in the next couple days. I'm not sure how much more of this my poor heart can take.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I agree, blakes. Maybe, just maybe, if you're not thinking about it and relaxed, and having a great time over Christmas it might just happen. I really hope so.

Belle - I'll keep everything crossed for you hun. It's hard to not let the symptoms/lack of symptoms get your hopes up. Just a few more days till you'll know. x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Ovulation pains officially suck :cry: got the painkillers out again for it I'm hoping it will be worth it in 12 days


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow Blake's, if ovulation is that painful for you maybe you have a cyst or something? Might be your doctor would investigate if you go in complaining of severe pain

I figure I'm 11 dpo today, but might only be 10 dpo. No spotting so far. I'm feeling quite anxious about this month


----------



## Cppeace

Sometimes my ovulation is painful as well, but just sometimes, sometimes just a pinch, sometimes no pain at all... My right ovary I feel more often than my left... I would say only if ovulation is constantly painful is there a real issue.


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Belle I'm 9dpo, will be testing sat if not f by then... Having some def symptoms.. Baby dust to you :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck cppeace


----------



## Cppeace

ty Belle

ugh have this kinda cramp going on in right uterus area.... It's like a steady, annoying, it feels almost like the growing pains I used to get in my legs as a kid... Think I'm heading to bed early.. can't stop yawning... Almost Saturday... I could save my fmu tomorrow and test when the tests get here lol...bad bad me wanting to test early.. it truly is an addiction at times lol


----------



## blakesmummy09

DreamStarr said:


> Im on cycle 3 ttc #1. Still pretty new and trying to get used to the rollercoaster of emotions during 2ww. But now I am at start of new cycle and wondering: is there anything i can do during this phase to increase possibilities of bfp later? Im taking prenatal vitamins but not doing anything else. What are u all doing to help your chances?


I know I haven't got my bfp yet but pressed and the smep seems to work well. Good luck keep us posted x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've been to the doctors already for it and they said its mittelschmerz and shouldn't effect me getting pregnant, I've always been able to feel ovulation though which everyone says is a blessing x


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad you've had it checked out blakes!

This cycle was the first cycle where I ever had ovulation cramping. So now I finally can understand a little what you're talking about! I took chinese herbs this cycle and got cramping and a fair amount of spotting on O day, so I'd say they definitely affected something!

Since you aren't able to go for traditional intervention, I wonder if TCM and acupuncture would be helpful for you? I've been going since September and have noticed a definite difference in the quality of my AF, and I no longer get cramping with AF anymore either. This cycle my PMS was also significantly reduced. Jury's still out on whether or not it will help me get pregnant. Fingers and crossed!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I hadn't thought about that reflexology is supposed to be good too. I had crazy amounts of ewcm this morning which was a fantastic sign just got to cross our fingers we get it this month as we even bd at 3am this morning :blush: which was the same time we did when dd was conceived x


----------



## BelleNuit

It's worth a try!

So excited for your ewcm this AM! WOO HOO! And well timed BD too it sounds like :D I'm feeling good about this cycle for you!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm really hopeful about this cycle too belle I don't know why I just feel so good about it x


----------



## BelleNuit

Well it's 2 PM and still no spotting!!!! I might pick up an hpt on the way home to use tomorrow morning (13 dpo). I'm actually so nervous about it I could vomit. I'll make DH watch the test develop with me


----------



## Cppeace

best of luck to you Belle


----------



## blakesmummy09

Crossing my fingers for you belle x


----------



## hopefullys

Fingers crossed belle! I used to get ovulation pains every month I could feel it all happening! Had a scan just as I fell pregnant n no cyst or nothing it's just completely normal! X


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks everyone :) I decided not to test this morning just in case I'm only 12 dpo today. Also I have family coming to visit and didn't want the extra pressure of testing on top of everything else. I'll be on the watch though for spotting today!


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting so I'm out. AF will probably be here on Monday as I suspect fertility friend doesn't have my O date right. Here we go, cycle 16's about to start


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh belle I'm sorry :hugs:

I think I'm 1dpo now as I've got creamy cm although might of ovulated the day before, couldn't bd last night because my son was really ill but I'm happy with what we've done x


----------



## blakesmummy09

But I barely any cm yesterday so maybe I might be 2dpo


----------



## BelleNuit

Yay for O and for another TWW :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've given in and started ff again just to record symptoms etc because I literally can't keep up when af is due haha x


----------



## BelleNuit

That makes sense Blake's. I do the same thing! 

AF should be here today but just more spotting (and lighter than yesterday) I'm feeling like it'll probably show in a few more hours, but if it doesn't arrive today I'll be officially late.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Let's hope it doesn't arrive, I really hope it happens for you soon x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's, I really hope it happens for you soon too.

AF is here, c'est la vie


----------



## blakesmummy09

No &#128546;I was really hoping this was it for you, that witch is truest evil x


----------



## Cppeace

The witchis evil but limbo is the most evil. It keeps hope alive and the longer it goes the more you hope and the worse the eventual af is.. or worse you get neither af or a bfp for an extended period of time.... It is the WORST.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya it's pretty awful how AF seems to show month after month for both of us. We've done our time. 

I dunno. At this point I feel pretty checked out. Heading into the holidays which means I have lots on my mind to distract me, which is nice in its own way. Can't say I'm surprised AF arrived. You get used to that after awhile. 

Im getting worried about seeing my extended family for Christmas though. My aunt's are all very nosy about kids. One aunt recently berated me about why I hadn't started trying already and kept saying that I shouldn't wait too long. I'm not sure if I should just tell them we're infertile to get them off our backs, or if that would just make things worse. They're so insensitive as it is that I have been debating avoiding Christmas with them altogether.


----------



## Cppeace

Belle, it's none of their business... Tell them what you like.


----------



## greenarcher

I just tell people "we're working on it," and that gets them off my back. Not sure if that would work with your aunt. Good luck this holiday season Belle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Yes cppeace, I agree it's none of their business but its much harder to deal with when you're on your 16th cycle trying as opposed to your 2nd or 3rd. I didn't have any problems dealing with this early on, but it's much harder now. 

Thanks Green. They don't know that we've been trying at all, so I think your "we're working on it" response will work well. I just can't deny it any longer and it hurts too much to have them batter me with questions all the time.

Keep in mind this isn't just an aunt or 2. My dad is the youngest of 11 children so I have a very large, nosy extended family.


----------



## Cppeace

I admire your will power to keep trying after my limbo hell and 16 months of trying I pretty gave up and just went ntnp... Hopefully they will just accept "working on it"
After my miscarriage /limbo my family pretty much stopped asking.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I definitely hear you belle we've certainly done our time now and I'm getting more and more fustrated every time my friends get bfp and keep feeling left behind x


----------



## BelleNuit

Cppeace I think ttc is more a habit than anything at this point lol. I don't really remember what it was like before TTC. What did I so with my spare time, what dis I think about? Don't remember!

I'm glad your family has stopped asking intrusive questions about things and that ntnp has been giving you some peace. I'm on my 16th cycle, but not my 16th month as I have short cycles. Eventually I may get to a point where I'll want to take a break from it all too. 

Blake's it's hard watching friends and family get pregnant. I've become a really shitty friend because I just can't be around them right now. I actively avoid certain people and situations because it's too hard


----------



## April12016

I'm only 3dpo but I'm having severe cramping, menstrual-like. It's not normal for me this early. I usually get it a week out at the earliest. I have a 29 day cycle on average but sometimes 35 day so my monthly isn't due for another 12-13 days. I should be having implantation cramping or pulling until dpo 6 at the earliest right? Anyone have that and ended up pregnant?


----------



## Cppeace

I have hear some get cramping or back ache at 3-5dpo that do get bfp but also that don't. If it is pregnancy related I would say it could be from rapidly divided cells moving towards the uterus or uterus preparing itself.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I had period cramps at 3dpo last month that ended as a bfn and had them again yesterday at 4dpo. I think it can go either way.

My cm has completely dried up since yesterday evening and I'm only 5dpo so god knows what's going on as I never normally have quite a bit x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yesterday 6dpo I had cramping in my ovary like ovulation and last night a horrendous nightmare x


----------



## BelleNuit

very weird blakes, I hope its a good sign for you!

I'm on CD 5 and started up with the chinese herbs again. AF is pretty well finished, might get some spotting today. Hard to believe in a couple days I will be in my fertile week again. It all goes by so quickly. I'm thinking about temping a couple days before O and a couple days after so that I can confirm a little more clearly when O happened which makes me feel better when counting in the TWW. I'll skip temping the rest of the time.


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's a good idea belle it might help relax you a bit too x


----------



## blakesmummy09

The period cramps have started now and cervix is moving lower now, think af will be here again in a few days x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh blakes I'm so sorry. It's so unfair how we keep going month after month. 

Have you thought about pursuing TCM since you can't see a medical doctor?


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've been searching around but there isn't really anyone who specifies in fertility close by &#128546; I'm going to look at maybe acupuncture and see if anyone is local from that x


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cramps are getting stronger, think I'll be onto cycle 18 within 2 days. How are all you girls doing? x


----------



## greenarcher

AF cramps are a symptom of pregnancy too, love. You're not out yet! 

I know it's easier not to get your hopes up, so I'll keep hope for you!


----------



## Jetset

Hi guys, I am cd21 at the moment and looks like I am out this month. I have been spotting for the last 48 hours (which I usually only do for 12 hours then start af) and have strong cramping with a stabbing type feeling in my pubic bone ! 

This is our second month ttc after having our daughter 5 years ago. I am conscious that I am much older now than I was when I fell pregnant with her (3rd cycle of trying) as I'm now 33.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Jetset said:


> Hi guys, I am cd21 at the moment and looks like I am out this month. I have been spotting for the last 48 hours (which I usually only do for 12 hours then start af) and have strong cramping with a stabbing type feeling in my pubic bone !
> 
> This is our second month ttc after having our daughter 5 years ago. I am conscious that I am much older now than I was when I fell pregnant with her (3rd cycle of trying) as I'm now 33.


They sound like good signs, don't worry about your age many women in their 40s have healthy pregnancies now &#9786;&#65039; Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck with acupuncture Blake's if you decide to pursue that! I really hope your wrong and that AF isn't about to show!

I'm on CD 9, so in my fertile week. Last few cycles I've O'd on CD 13 so we'll see if that's the case again this month.

I haven't even ovulated and I already feel hopeless this cycle. Sometimes I wonder what the point is in trying anymore


----------



## Jetset

blakesmummy09 said:


> Jetset said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I am cd21 at the moment and looks like I am out this month. I have been spotting for the last 48 hours (which I usually only do for 12 hours then start af) and have strong cramping with a stabbing type feeling in my pubic bone !
> 
> This is our second month ttc after having our daughter 5 years ago. I am conscious that I am much older now than I was when I fell pregnant with her (3rd cycle of trying) as I'm now 33.
> 
> 
> They sound like good signs, don't worry about your age many women in their 40s have healthy pregnancies now &#9786;&#65039; Fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Thanks, but still spotting this morning! Just wish AF would hurry up as I am going to use a CBFM this cycle (conceived first time with it last time) so just want to crack on. 

We DTD cd10 and cd11 this time as we had a lovely weekend away but I have no idea when I ovulated other than going by the last cycle I analysed when I became pregnant. 

I do worry as had some friends who had one baby and now struggling to get pregnant again...


----------



## blakesmummy09

These are today's test. I took a side photo as I've never had dye sit there before on these tests so I thought it was really strange. My friend thinks there is something there but I really don't know because I get line eye haha but I'll test fmu tomorrow too x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2681.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_2682.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrs unicorn

I can see the thing on the side you are talking about, but not a line. But it can take a while to show up properly on ICs, so fx for tomorrow. X


----------



## hopefullys

I think I can see something blakes! Try a first response there much better the ic take forever to show! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls I don't think anything is going to show but you never know x


----------



## Jetset

So af arrived this evening so I can start my first cycle with the CBFM... here we go!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Spotting has just started :cry: onto cycle 18 x


----------



## hopefullys

Oh no nevermind!


----------



## mrs unicorn

:hugs: blakes :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Blakes, I am so sorry :(

I am just heading into O (will likely happen within 1-2 days). But I already feel like I'm out because I caught DH smoking weed again last night. We had a huge blow out but it ended with him getting rid of what he had left. 

This is so exhausting blakes. We've done our time. I hope it happens for both of us soon.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no belle I hope he understands the impact that could be having. I know we've done a long stint now ttc it should be our time soon lol x


----------



## BelleNuit

I think he's just been in denial this whole time. But it's been a year. We are considered infertile by this point. Things likely won't get easier from this point forward. He just doesn't want to see that. Somehow he keeps a blind optimism going all the time and thinks that his actions don't have consequences.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I have had really strong signs of O. Positive OPK 3 days ago, tons of ewcm, O cramps and spotting yesterday, but I still haven't shown a temp rise. Don't know if that's just a coincidence and I had artificially high temps for a couple days there, or if it's because I didn't O yet.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Maybe you've had a surge but your body hasn't actually released the egg yet, is keep bd etc and see what happens. Hopefully having a weird cycle means it's the one as the amount of people I've seen on the forum with strange cycles and it's ended up in a bfp is unreal x


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I got the clear temp rise I was looking for! So it's possible I didn't O until yesterday. We would have totally missed our most fertile days if we had relied on OPKs. I think I'm going to switch from the digital OPKs to the standard ones. I think the digitals are giving me an earlier result for the LH surge. My fertility clinic actually said that you shoukdnt use digital OPKs when doing IUIs and I think it's for this reason.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Yes that's a definite clear temp rise now, I'm so glad it's now shown for you as it makes life easier. I tried digitals I wasn't keep so I switched to the normal ones again. I think I'll start using them again this month x


----------



## Jetset

I have just started using the CBFM and although I forgot to use it on day 6 (oops) I have had highs day 7 and 8 which is where I am at the moment. 

I can't remember what it showed last time, it was 5 years ago! But I think I had a high, then a peak and then another high. 

It seems I must ovulate quite early in my cycle as I literally finished the AF on day 5


----------



## blakesmummy09

Wow that is early, I normally ovulate 16-20 but I'm getting loads of ewcm early this month but no pain so suspect I'm having a wonky cycle which doesn't bother me because it's over Christmas anyway x


----------



## Jetset

Well since my last post I have had consistent high days... 

Cd 7 - high
Cd 8 - high (DTD)
Cd 9 - high
Cd10 - high (DTD)
Cd11 - high 
CD12 - high (DTD) 

So god knows!!!


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's really bizzare I haven't used them myself so not much help, have you tried starting a thread about it x


----------



## Jetset

Yes I did as got some bright red teeny tiny bits of blood in my cm too on cd 9 and 10 and now back to normal. Could just have been from DTD, who knows! 

I am debating whether to POAS tomorrow for the CBFM as just thinking it will be high again!


----------



## BelleNuit

You must be getting close to O again Blakes?

I'm about halfway through TWW, not counting days this time, but AF should show sometime next weekend. Not feeling too hopeful


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh belle don't give up there's still time. I actually ov around xmas anywhere from xmas eve to Boxing Day I think but I'm not really that bothered about this cycle as I want to be concentrating on our kids having a wonderful Christmas rather than thinking when we should be bd for it to work etc x


----------



## BelleNuit

Funny, your O days are exactly the days that I'm expecting AF... somewhere in there anyway. I think thats a great idea to focus on the kids and having a good christmas with them. Christmas is such a busy time that there is lots to focus on besides TTC which sure is nice. I'm not going to symptom spot at all this cycle, not tracking anything this TWW. I just don't care.


----------



## blakesmummy09

One of my friends has just got a faint bfp and I don't know how to cope. Both of my closest friends have got their miracles but I'm still left at the sidelines and I can't take it much longer. I think I'm going to go back on the pill after Christmas now because I can't take anymore of staring at blank tests and having fake symptoms. I've had ewcm and watery cm everyday since about cd 5 now which isn't like my body so I suspect that it's just completely out this month and it won't be suscessful either x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Blakes, I'm so sorry to hear that. I have a couple friends who are also TTC and I'm dreading when they'll give their pregnancy announcements. Somehow it hurts more when its someone close to us. We want to be happy for them, but it hurts too much. 

I also know what you mean about reaching your breaking point. Every cycle I wonder "how much more of this can I take." That answer is going to be different for every person depending on their own circumstances. For me, because I have no children I'm willing to put up with it for another 2 years at least. But I already know that once I have one, I'm not going to bother TTC for a second... we won't prevent, but I'm NEVER doing this again. Its hell. 

No matter what happens Blakes, there are people who love you, and care for you, and support you. You have a beautiful family :) And you have a great group of people here to vent to when things get too much.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun, every month I'm getting so depressed about it all now and I just want to me able to enjoy my children and the life I already have. We have been ttc since a week after our wedding and I feel I don't know what it's like tonne married yet because ttc has taken over our relationship. I certainly wouldn't of started this if I knew how much heartache it causes etc. I just want to wake up in the morning not symptom spotting and thinking about due dates etc now and have a happier life xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Blakes, I am so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: but I think we all totally understand. I know it's over a year since we started chatting on this thread and you were on it before that. What you and Belle are saying is right - you have a lovely family and DH and you should be enjoying life! :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

We all go in feeling hopeful Blake's. By all rights it shouldn't be taking this long for either of us. Enjoy the holidays with your family and try your best to forget about all of this! You deserve to be happy, however that looks.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks girls it will probably be the end of Januarys cycle I go back on contraception anyway so I can get Christmas etc out the way as it's hectic for an appointment. Literally the other day I said to my friend that I felt I was married to someone different but of course before the marriage there was no ttc so of course we were different. I feel I've been taking my children for granted in this whole process and I'm so lucky to be able to cherish every single day with them and I don't want to do that with the thoughts of something that isn't happening my focus I want to be fully on them and making their childhood the best that I can xx


----------



## Jetset

I think maybe some time out to enjoy things would actually help... you never know, relaxing about things could be the key x


----------



## BelleNuit

LOL relaxing doesn't help people who actually have infertility. The one thing relaxing is good for is your emotional state :) LTTTC is incredibly stressful, so anything that you can do to take care of yourself is a good thing :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Exactly that belle this won't be a little time out this is a permanent decision to be happy with my wonderful children. I have so many plans for them like being able to split their bedroom so they can have space, to aim for a abroad holiday soon and to do all the things I have very fond memories of myself as a child. Life is too short and we never know what is round the corner so I intend to make the most of every second rather than trying to focus every minute of everyday on something that won't happen x


----------



## Jetset

Oh I didn't mean it like that. I have been through infertility issues with my very close friend and know what she has been through both mentally and physically until she could take now more.

Ttc does become all consuming, I have seen it happen to people I know and who knows, that could be me in the future.


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's it sounds like you are doing what is right for you and your family. There is so much wonderful and positive about your life that it really doesn't make sense to focus all of one's energy on something that just doesn't happen. 

I don't blame you. If after 2.5 to 3 years of trying if I haven't gotten pregnant with our first then we will quit as well. We won't adopt so we would be looking at all of the wonderful things we can do as a childfree couple. 

This journey can have a positive/happy ending regardless of whether that ending includes children or not. I take comfort in the fact that eventually it will come to an end. All things do. I won't be stuck in this hell forever and you don't have to be stuck here either!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh definitely ttc shouldn't rule your life and that's how it's gotten for me. My cycle has sending me crazy weird with a week worth of fertile cm already. I'm just really looking forward to no stress and just enjoying life like I should be x


----------



## BelleNuit

Good for you Blakes :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Blakes I am so there with you. I am so tired of all of this. 

I think we are going to take a cycle off this next cycle. I need to get my MMR vaccine updated anyway and since its a live vaccine you can't be pregnant when you get it. 

I'm like ugly crying I knew I was out this cycle from the beginning anyway, but it still sucks. I wasn't even checking for spotting and wasn't prepared for it.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh Hun I still have faith you'll get your bfp at some point stay strong x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I hope that spotting stopped for you Hun, merry Christmas girls I hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's :) Merry Christmas to you as well!

The spotting hasnt picked up at all, it's still just slightly tan cm. I should be 12 dpo by now and I always start spotting in the afternoon by 12 dpo (enough so that it shows up on TP). So far nothing more than slightly darker cm. I think I will test tomorrow morning so I know if I can drink or not. I don't want to get my hopes up as I've been disappointed so many times before. But I am praying for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## hopefullys

Merry Christmas girls!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Merry Christmas hopefulls

AF showed, so much for a Christmas miracle lol. Taking this cycle off for MMR shot and will be back at it Jan 20ish with femara


----------



## hopefullys

Belle just keep going try relax I'm sure it will happen eventually x


----------



## BelleNuit

I know you mean well, but "try to relax" is my biggest pet peeve. When you have infertility relaxing does squat all. Just because my infertility is unexplained doesn't mean that there isn't a problem. People with unexplained infertility have a 1-4% chance of pregnancy each cycle, regardless of how much they "relax".

It may happen eventually and I sure hope it does. But who knows.


----------



## Jetset

I have now been spotting since Christmas Day so just waiting for AF to get on with things now. I am expecting tomorrow morning from how I am feeling. 

So now onto the next one! Hopefully the CBFM will play ball this month.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Jetset


----------



## hopefullys

Belle no need to be so touchy when people try give you advice to relax! We tried for 14 months and on the cycle I conceived was the cycle I relaxed n focused on something else and most people do seem to conceive when more relaxed. I'm sure you will get that bfp one day


----------



## BelleNuit

LOL, telling someone to relax is not helpful advice. 

But thanks anyway... I guess


----------



## hopefullys

Well it's coming from people who have actually conceived so u should take it as helpful advice!


----------



## BelleNuit

LOL no. The fact that you struggled to conceive is the reason why you should know better than to tell someone to relax or to offer false hope when you don't know if that person will ever conceive.

You know little of my life, my stress levels, how relaxed I am or really anything about me. Your "advice" was a platitude and nothing more

And talk about false logic. Does having a baby make you an expert on what it takes to conceive?? Didn't think so. There is actually a lot of bad advice floating around out there touted by people who conceived anyway. Somebody actually told me to drink 2 glasses of red wine a night to conceive.... When it's been shown alcohol lowers chances of conception! 

There is no evidence that "relaxing" helps anyone conceive. It is a myth and it furthers the belief that many hold that it is somehow a woman's fault that she hadn't conceived. News flash type A people conceive all the time. 

I appreciate that you are trying to provide comfort. So thank you for that, but platitudes are not comforting. Something I hope you remember if you ever talk to someone TTC in your personal life.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I don't think personally relaxing makes a difference I see it as if it's going to happen it will but if it's not going to it won't. My son was definitely convinced in a horrendously stressful time in my life and my daughter in a very happy environment, both on the pill too. 

I've tried relaxing and stopping everything etc myself and nothing hence why decision to stop ttc completely the end of next month as mine just wasn't meant to be x


----------



## hopefullys

Belle you seriously need to get a grip n not be so pig ignorant. If people recommended I relax when trying before I actually CONCIEVED then I wouldn't spout off a load of rubbish n deny it! If it comes from people who have actually been through it then it's worth listening to!


----------



## hopefullys

Shame blakes that your stopping trying! If you don't think relaxing a little will help then I guess your going back on contraception then? X


----------



## BelleNuit

Hopeful I think you have forgotten completely what it was like to TTC. Women conceive all the time during horrible events in their lives. I have an aunt who got pregnant right when her husband died,. Stress, even horrifying toxic stress does not stop you from conceiving unless it prevents you from ovulating. I clearly ovulate every month, as does Blakes. In all likelihood "relaxing" did nothing for you either and it was just plain dumb luck.

I am done having this conversation with you. I must get back to my all important "relaxation". I mean if I don't relax hard enough then it's clearly my fault that I'm not pregnant!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's, have you decided to try this cycle after all? I fully support you and your decision either way. You deserve happiness in whatever form that comes in.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Not really Hun basically to go back on contraception I need a routine appointment and over this time of year that's impossible in my town as there's surrounding villages like the one I live in too so appointments book up for the whole day within 15 mins of the phone line opening. The end of Jan I should be expecting af so it means I can start it straight away without worrying about other contraception as I'd hate to fall pregnant if we don't protect within those two weeks and the pill cause any issues as such. A part of me thinks maybe I have been wanting a baby for the wrong reasons because my daughter is now at play school and definitely not a baby so maybe without reason that's the reason why and I don't want to realise that was it when I have another if that makes sense. I keep putting my data in ff though as it's helping track for af &#128514; X


----------



## BelleNuit

Ypu could always NTNP after you've been on BCP for awhile and have shifted your mindset away from TTC. If we ever manage to have 1, I don't think we will actively try for another, but we won't prevent another either. it's a slippery slope though. I think ttc can become addicting. 

So you think you were wanting a baby so that you didn't have to fully accept your kids were growing up? I think there are probably lots of people who want babies for that reason. So you aren't alone in that!

When we first were TTC it was for all the wrong reasons. I wanted a baby so I could go on a mat leave because I hated my job lol. I also was quite angry with my MIL at the time and had all of these crazy thoughts about how intrusive she would be etc etc, and essentially how having her grandkids would give me power in the situation. We were newly married at the time and things were weird for a couple months with her lol I know it probably doesn't make much sense to read it and I'm not describing it well. 

I think this year TTC has been good for us in a way. It gave DH and I a chance to get to know each other as a married couple and gave me a chance to find my footing at work and start to thrive. My relationship with my MIL has also much improved and I don't think I would find her help intrusive anymore. My own mother is absent in my life, we are pretty much estranged and she lives in another country. Sometimes she sends me videos/pics of her cat and that's the extent of our relationship. So I think my MILs help would be nice, even if I'm a little sad that my own mother sucks and won't be there. 

We are in such a different place now then when we were first starting out. I know you're never "really" ready, but we are about as ready as we will ever be.


----------



## hopefullys

Belle stop concentrating on such rubbish about how people conceive cos u clearly don't know much! N yes I'm done with this conversation with you too cos it's boring me now yawn yawn!


----------



## hopefullys

Blakes Yeh I get what u mean it is hard when they grow up n to think no more babies can be sad, even now Megan is almost 12 weeks old n I'm already thinking it was so lovely her being newborn n now she almost 3 months already! I've been on this page so long n really hoped to see u get that bfp but whatever is meant to be will be, relaxation or not lol x


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol hopefuls. Get over yourself. 

My whole point is that I do live a healthy, relaxed lifestyle and it hasn't mattered. I have taken whole cycles off where I didn't focus on TTC and it didn't matter. I went on vacation and didn't come back pregnant. I ate a fertility diet and didn't end up pregnant. I quit alcohol, caffeine, junk food and started exercising, and didn't end up pregnant. I pumped myself full of supplements, Chinese herbs, and went to acupuncture, and didn't end up pregnant. I even tried positive self affirmations! Sometimes no matter what you do or don't do it doesn't matter, you don't end up pregnant. I am tired of the all of the "advice" out there (old wives tales) that ultimately places the blame on the woman and what she does or doesn't do on her not getting pregnant. Sometimes there is actually something wrong on a biological level and no amount of relaxation, supplements, BDing with your hips in the air, pre-seed, etc etc will help. Generally this is the case in people who have been trying for longer than a year.

So no I don't believe relaxation will make a difference. If it was going to help, it would have by now. I'm on my 17th cycle. Instead of focusing on "advice" that's never going to make a difference it is time to look seriously at fertility treatments, which is what we have been doing. 

But thank you for the scintillating conversation that utlimately ended up in you bashing a poor woman who has done all she can to have a positive outcome and more.


----------



## blakesmummy09

See the thing is too when we decided to ttc we had literally gone through a rocky patch in our marriage too. It's bizarre as I used to feel I desperately needed a third child but not i can take or leave it without sounding harsh. I suppose I've just shifted my mind set to the four of us together and exactly what the future will hold plus I have been a stay at home mum for 7 years and tbh I would like to go back to work soon, I really want a career to show my children that their mum can be successful too x


----------



## BelleNuit

Blake's I think that is a great mindset to have. I think we have both learned a lot about ourselves this past year. It takes courage to accept what will be will be and to choose to be happy with your life in the moment.


----------



## zoe2010

Belle: I'm so sorry you're struggling with TTC :( Fingers crossed for you! I'm new to this whole thing so I've enjoyed reading other peoples stories.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you Zoe for your kind words.


----------



## hopefullys

Belle I simply said in a kind gesture of a way to try relax n hopefully it will happen n u just snapped right back which was out of order! Just because your bitter about it n struggling doesn't mean u need to be nasty to people who are only trying to give u advice no matter what that advice is!


----------



## hopefullys

I only used the simple word 'relax' and you have added words of healthy lifestyle n relaxation not me I never said anything about any of that n certainly didn't ask for an explanation of your history! If your going to be on a forum like this you should learn to handle advice whether it's helpful or not cos that is what this is all about is Advice and support!


----------



## BelleNuit

And you have no business being on a forum like this because you are not being supportive and are no longer trying to conceive. 

You are offering condescending placation which is unwanted and insulting

Good bye


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh definitely ttc does help you discover yourself I think and it a way makes your relationship stronger because you have to open up so much more about feelings and fears etc. I think hubby is a bit gutted about not having another but I think he's on the same wavelength as me as to the reasons as to why we will stop. But don't worry come the end of next month I will still be on here to chat still and help support you along your journey &#9786;&#65039; X


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hopefully I think belle is a bit hurt by that because you have managed to conceive and give birth to your baby in the time she's still trying and it can feel like a kick in the teeth (I had my neighbour who is pregnant say the same a few months ago) x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you Blakes, it is a little jolting to be the only one left trying here. Glad you will still be around :)

I'm also glad you found something positive in this journey, even if it didn't end the way you wanted it to.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Of course you helped me through my journey now I'll be here to help you &#9786;&#65039; X


----------



## hopefullys

Well it's part of life, people will conceive n have babies n no need to be bitter about it. I've been on this forum page way longer than u n followed the girls in there journey. As I did too belle so no need to be jealous! Also you are very insulting too!


----------



## BelleNuit

Its easy to say that when you are on the other side of it all. Leave me alone hopeful. I don't know what you are getting from all of this. Don't you have a baby to take care of? why are you wasting your time on here making infertile people feel worse than they already do. 

Thank you Blakes I appreciate that more than you can imagine.


----------



## hopefullys

All I said was try relax n hoping you would get that bfp one day I didn't start this being insulting n rude it was you!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hopeful, I have blocked you so that I never have to read one of your posts again. 

You lack empathy and humility. I hope you never find yourself struggling to conceive again. But if you do, you deserve all the pain you get.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Your very welcome I understand that side of ttc very well &#9786;&#65039; X


----------



## BelleNuit

Well thank goodness some people do Blakes :)


----------



## hopefullys

Please yourself belle I've gone through n read back these posts n I think if you do u will find you have overreacted n snapped for no reason not totally misunderstood n then u have stooped low saying I deserve pain I feel pitty for u!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Howdy! I was reading through the last few pages of this thread and thought I would join in. We have been TTC for about 3 and a half years now. I find it frustrating when people tell me to relax and not try. What they don't realize is that I don't ovulate on my own, so I literally cannot relax and not try with a positive outcome. 

I completely understand your struggle, Belle. I sure hope our time is soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome TeacherLynn, it is incredibly foolish advice and I'm at a loss that people still tout it. Relaxing doesn't work for everyone. I really struggle with having unexplained infertility because people don't see it as being legitimate. It's hard for me to accept because it could just happen, but the chances are just as high that it won't just happen. This makes treatment that much harder to tolerate amd accept and makes me that much more sensitive to the "relax" advice. 

The holidays are a stressful enough time as it is for people TTC and I've just about had it. My cousin actually asked me if we were doing it right! I friggen hate people sometimes

What treatments have you tried so far? I really do hope 2017 will bring us both some joy


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh, my word, your cousin needs slapped lol

I have been on Clomid for 7 months, but my previous doctor apparently was terrible and didn't know anything about infertility, so she never checked if the Clomid was actually working. I just began with a new doctor, so this is my first cycle with Clomid and a trigger shot to help release the eggs. AF is due Wed, and I have an appt for a blood pregnancy test on Tuesday.

You said your infertility is unexplained? So, what have the doctors done?


----------



## BelleNuit

We have had all of the basic/standard testing. Bloodwork clear, ultrasound good, ovaries are normal, HSG was good, no abnormalities seen in the uterus, I ovulate every month. Antral follicle count is normal. All hormones are normal. There is no sign that I have endometriosis, my AF isn't painful, and it's not heavy (I know sometimes it can be present without signs, but I really don't think it's there). Husbands SA was fantastic, very high counts and high % motility. 

My lining might be on the thin side, but should still be thick enough for implantation.
My cervix/uterus is "a little tilted" which shouldn't affect fertility.
I tend to O a little early (CD 12), but acupuncture has improved this.
Husbands morphology was 10% which is on the low side of normal.

I want to get the DNA fragmentation test for DH and use that to decide what type of treatment would be best for us. I've been resistant to starting treatment because I had hoped it would just happen. We are starting femara next cycle


I will keep my FX that the clomid and trigger has done the trick for you this cycle! A new years miracle would be nice :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

I can definitely see why you are reluctant to use infertility treatments. Sure seems like you are in a great position to conceieve on your own, but then again bodies are just so unpredictable. Maybe Femara will be the winning ingredient for you. Where are you in this cycle?

I'm trying not to be optomistic for this cycle, because then I'm always defeated when AF shows up. But, my lack of symptoms is making me wonder. Blah. TTC is such a horrible roller coaster ride.


----------



## BelleNuit

I can relate to that feeling of defeat. It is so hard to keep hoping after awhile. If you aren't getting any of your usual PMS signs I would count that as a good thing! The last couple days of the TWW are the absolute worst. Has your DH been checked out too? 

I was reading that there can be macro and micro infertility issues. Our issues are likely micro and may just be a number of small things that have accumulated and ended up in subfertility. This is why I want the sperm fragmentation test. Supposedly its a huge cause of unexplained infertility and it isn't routinely tested for. Someone can have highly fragmented sperm, but otherwise have a completely normal SA. If the sperm are very fragmented IVF with ICSI is pretty much the only option. I expect its completely fine, but I want to find out so I know if I'm wasting money on IUI or not. 

I mean... it can't just be random bad luck that we are still trying??? Who has bad luck for 15 ovulatory cycles? I've never even had a chemical in that time. We used the withdrawal method for 3 years before TTC and never had an accident or a "scare"

We were actually prescribed the femara 4 cycles ago, but I've put off taking it because still hoped it would happen naturally for us. This will be our last natural cycle. I am just about to start my fertile week. Lately I've been Oing CD13-14 and its CD 7 now. DH and I have decided to inseminate with soft cups this cycle and only BD when we want to. TTC has pretty much destroyed our intimacy and forcing ourselves to do it when we don't want to is just making things worse. Thankfully softcups are pretty straight forward to use.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sounds like a plan to get that test done. Hopefully you will get some answers with it. We are inseminating also. It's too hard to force yourself to be intimate when it's a have to situation. Our relationship starting suffering also, so this at least helps with that.

My breasts get sore every single cycle at about 3-4 dpo and stay sore until 3 days after AF shows. I haven't had any soreness whatsoever this cycle, so I'm hoping. But, since this is also tje first cycle with the trigger shot, I think there is a good chance the hormones from the shot affecting me and might have caused the difference. I'm just trying to keep a level head so I'm not destroyed if AF comes.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Typical how it looks like my lp might be lengthening when I'm going back on the pill haha how are you doing belle hope you had a great new year x


----------



## BelleNuit

How were the results on your blood pregnancy test today Lynn?? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Blakes, doesn't that just figure LOL I'm still keeping my FX for you too this cycle!

AFM, CD 10, have some ewcm starting so should be ovulating in 3-4 days. We are just aiming for EOD this cycle. Not getting my hopes up


----------



## TeacherLynn

I'm just waiting by the phone, anxiously. They said I may get the call today, but more than likely it will be tomorrow. AF is due tomorrow, so tomorrow I will know blood test or not. 

Hope you O soon, Belle!

Fingers crossed and prayers for you, Blakes!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm hoping it all works out Lynn! Any signs of AF? I always spot ahead of time so know a couple days in advance that AF will show


----------



## TeacherLynn

I usually spot also 1-2 days before. Haven't had any spotting yet, but my body between periods is not very consistent, so I'm trying not to give myself false hope. I have been using the MyDays app for 4 years and it has only gotten my AF start day wrong 3 times in all that, so I'm pretty sure if I don't get it tomorrow I can start actually hoping.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well no spotting certainly sounds promising! I have *never* had a cycle where I didn't spot, and I'm convinced if I ever get a BFP I won't spot. 

FF always gets my AF start date wrong. But that's okay, I know my patterns well enough that I can usually pick the right date myself. 

Well I'm pretty much here holding my breath for you! I hope it works out!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, it waz negative. Hopefully AF shows tomorrow so we can move to the next cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Lynn, I'm sorry :( It never gets easier. 

What are your plans for next cycle?

This whole thing gets so tiresome :(


----------



## TeacherLynn

It sure does! Well the nurse that called had asked me how long I have been using Clomid. I just changed doctors last month. I told her this had been my 7th cycle and she seemed pretty concerned about that. She said she was going to talk to the doctor and call me first thing in the morning.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya they don't like doing too many clomid cycles in a row. I'll bet they'll switch you to femara. I'll be starting femara next cycle, so if you do end up taking it, we can be femara buddies.

Do something to treat yourself tonight. After particularly disappointing cycles I've been known to take myself on a little shopping spree lol. Not that it changes anything, but part of me thinks if I can't have kids then I should at least have nice things


----------



## blakesmummy09

Maybe it's only 12 days for my literal phase haha but at least I know that my body is definitely all sorted and consistent for when I go to the doctors x


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yay, I would like a Femara buddy if that happens. The doc office didn't call, but it's no big deal until AF shows up anyway. Which she is late today and doesn't seem like she is coming...


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad things are working out Blakes! I'm still sad you are going back on bcp, but on the other hand I can completely respect and understand why!

Hmm... well as long as AF isn't here don't count yourself 100% out. I'll keep my FX for you. Any chance you O'd a little later than you thought?


----------



## TeacherLynn

Since I had a trigger shot I pretty much know exactly when I ovulated, and my cm dries quickly after so that helps narrow it down also. Maybe it will show tomorrow. I'm ready to move to next cycle and try again.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well maybe the trigger resulted in a longer LP for you then?


----------



## TeacherLynn

That's what I'm thinking. But of course there is a small part of me hoping I just implanted late and that's why the blood test was negative. Only time and af will tell


----------



## TeacherLynn

I must have ovulated one day later. Af is here. Now to call the doc today and see what she wants me to do this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Lynn :( Even if you weren't getting your hopes up it still sucks when AF shows

It is very possible you O'd a day later. I often seem to O 2 days after my positive OPK. I'm guessing my OPK will probably be positive today


----------



## TeacherLynn

It's disappointing, but exciting to move on and try again. 

You're almost to the dreaded tww lol which is also exciting and extremely frustrating. I will be praying for you if you don't mind.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Lynn, I appreciate the prayers, I can use all the help I can get :)

I actually don't mind the first part of the TWW because I mostly just forget about it, but those last few days are brutal lol

Let me know what the docs decide to do with you this cycle! I think you are with the right clinic and they will do good things for you!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, the doctor doesn't want me to do Clomid anymore so I was told to make an appt and come in to discuss further options. My appt fell on CD8 so I don't think we will be doing any pills this cycle. However, hubby and I are excited to see if possibly after 7 months pf Clomid maybe I will ovulate on my own and we will just conceive completely naturally. That would be neat, so we're actually really looking forward to this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahh Lynn, what a great way to look at it! I'm super excited for you for this cycle too! 

AFM, OPKs are still negative, but are on their way up so probably will be positive tomorrow. So excited to have a CD 14-15 O! Acupuncture has definitely lengthened my FP which I think is a good thing for me!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yes, that's awesome! I was thinking of using opks this cycle, but I think I'm just going to go my temp (my first time temping) and cm.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I got a very clear temp rise, so O'd CD 13. My OPK didn't seem to go positive, but I think I may have been reading them wrong. The one on CD 12 was definitely darker than the rest, so probably should have counted it as positive. oh well!

Good luck with temping for your first time! I used to temp regularly, but it was making me crazy. Now I just temp to confirm O (basically amounts to about a weeks worth of temping). Thats good enough for me!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yay! I'm glad you confirmed O and are now in the tww! 

I was using OPKs, but we found out that they go positive even if your body tries to create eggs, but it doesn't mean your body does it correctly like on my case. So, OPKs don't work for me, but my temp should shift if I do O correctly, so we shall see. 

I will continue praying for you. I hope the next two weeks brings you a bfp!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Lynn! This will be our last natural cycle for awhile, so I'm really hoping that it works for us. Its kind of nice to be in the TWW again. I'll probably just forget all about it until about 9 dpo, then I'll go crazy lol

I never used to use OPKs because they always used to go positive on the same day (so thought whats the point!), I had one anovulatory cycle last year and still had a positive OPK anyway. So I agree with you, they don't necessarily mean you will O. I only started doing them when I quit temping for awhile there as still wanted to have an idea of when I might O. Now want to get used to using the standard ones in case we do end up needing IUI in a couple months. 

I will keep hoping for you that you will have a nice strong O this month!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thank you! It will be an interesting cycle for sure lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Hows it going Lynn? AF must be over by now?

I'm 5 dpo so just chilling in the TWW. Not symptom spotting and not getting my hopes up.


----------



## TeacherLynn

We are going to try IUI next cycle if we aren't pregnant naturally with this cycle. I am having watery cm, so I'm really thinking I'm going to ovulate on my own! So excited about that lol

I'm excited for you! And you have the right thinking with the staying away from symptom spotting. Not much we can do about anything when in the tww anyway.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lynn how it exciting that you may O with no meds!!!! Also exciting about going on to IUI next cycle!! I have high hopes for you!

Yes not much we can do at all! So I've tried to just forget about it as much as I can! I don't even know what dpo I am anymore!! Tww is about half done, I can say that much :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey belle how are you doing? Sorry af came again is there anything different you are trying this cycle? x


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Blakes, we are taking a break to NTNP this cycle. I'm not tracking anything. We will get back to trying next cycle with femara. We just needed some time to reconnect as a couple.

How have things been with you? Back on BCP?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hopefully you might have some luck soon, no not on bcp yet the weather has been hit and miss here at the moment so I'm very nervous about driving on ice etc so we are avoiding my fertile period at the moment which so far is working &#9786; x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks blakes, it does seem pretty incredible that nothing has worked for us yet. 

Yes, the roads are pretty icy here right now too. We've had some warm weather which melted the snow, it's now all frozen so everything is pretty icy. Be careful out there! Glad the NFP method is working well for you now!


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm a complete hermit when it comes to driving in it I refuse lol I definitely don't feel I've got enough experience yet to go in it x


----------



## BelleNuit

That's fair, I used to be the same way. I would refuse to drive all winter (which amounted to 6 months of the year haha). Then I got an internship when I was in school where I had to drive, and of course it just happened to be during 6 weeks of HEAVY snow fall which created lots of icy roads. After driving through that every day I knew I could do it and don't think twice anymore!


----------



## blakesmummy09

God that must of been scary your first time, luckily it's starting to slowly warm up here now so once my daughter is back at school (hurt her ankle) then I can get an appointment because it will take ages with the checks and a 3 year old running around haha x


----------



## BelleNuit

How are things going Blakes?

I'm 12/13 dpo today and no spotting yet. Although there is a good chance it'll start this afternoon. I'm not letting myself get my hopes up. If I start spotting I will buy a bottle of champagne and enjoy Valentines Day to the fullest :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Things are really good here apart from my daughter got a buckle fracture in her ankle last week bless her so we have a toddler in a cast at the moment and half term for my son so it's all systems go lol, still crossing my fingers tightly for you x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh boy! Sounds like a busy household thats for sure! I hope your daughter heals up quickly!

I started spotting so I'm out. AF will show up sometime today or tomorrow morning. On to cycle 19. Will finally start using femara.


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey belle loving that temp increase, I'm hoping the femara really helps you. 

I've been giving the bcp today and I'm feeling a bit upset that my ttc journey has officially come to an end but at the same time I know it's for the best so mixed emotions at the moment x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blakes :) I hope the femara fixes some stupid little problem they can't test for. But I'm trying to keep my expectations realistic because I know that it doesn't increase your odds above just trying naturally. So we have about as good a chance as any other month that we've been trying. I think positively though my cycles have been getting longer (even without femara), my temp rises have been stronger and my AFs have been heavier/longer. So I think things are moving in the right direction for me!

I'm sorry that you've reached the official end of your journey. I can totally understand the mixed feelings you must be having. I hope that those will fade and that you will soon find peace with your decision.


----------



## blakesmummy09

It sounds like very positive changes so hopefully that might be the little push that your body needs for that final hurdle as such x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blakes, I hope so too. We are only going to do 3 cycles of the FE and TI then we'll take 1 month off and start IUI with FE after that. So I'm really hoping we won't get to the point of needing IUI. Fingers crossed I'll get pregnant sometime in the next 3 months :/


----------



## blakesmummy09

How are you getting on belle crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blake's for checking in on me. I started spotting yesterday, and it's continuing today. So AF will definitely be here by tomorrow. I should probably go and fill my next cycle's femara prescription.

Honestly I don't even care. I just have this sinking feeling that nothing is going to work for us except IVF


----------



## blakesmummy09

Oh no not again, hopefully next month will bring more luck. I've heard about keeping your womb warm for implantation (Chinese method apparently) so your luck might be more in the warmer months now they are coming along x


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Blakes, I heard that too and was excited when last summer rolled around for that reason LOL, but then I also read that the summer heat was bad for the swimmers, so I just can't seem to win :p Maybe doing summer IUIs like we have planned will do the trick for us.


----------



## blakesmummy09

How are you getting on belle? x


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Blakes how's it going?

I'm in the TWW of my third cycle of femara. We are going to start IUI next month!


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey belle so sorry I haven't seen this sooner. We are really well and I've definitely come to terms with not trying anymore and one of my closest friends is pregnant and I couldn't be happier for her. I really hope iui works for you! x


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh ya no worries Blake's. Glad you are doing so well and are at peace with your decision!

We will be doing our IUI in about a week's time. I had my baseline ultrasound and there were 19 antral follicles, which indicates normal ovarian reserve, thankfully lol. I'll go back for ultrasound in a few more days on CD 10 and see how the lining/eggs are developing. I'll finally get to find out if thin lining is causing all our issues, or not! I've decided not to take lining boosting supplements this cycle because I want to know where I am baseline.


----------



## blakesmummy09

That's a good idea rather than getting inaccurate results, I really hope this works so you can get your well deserved bfp x


----------

